# Knitting Tea Party, 26th September, 2014



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party, 26th September, 2014

As Sams computer is at the spa and he is still "one-winged", its me again. I had hoped to post some pictures of Madeira this week, but my computer is refusing to cooperate and wont download the pictures here, so Ive found some recipes instead. These came under the budget recipe section, so thats an added bonus! Some seem to be labelled as summer recipes, so maybe more for our antipodean friends, although our weather has been really quite good this month...in fact it has been the driest September for 50 years according to the newspapers.
Fortunately, I took a second look at these recipes before I posted them and I discovered that for some reason known only to this computer, it had copied the title and the method, but no ingredients...grrr...back to the drawingboard!.....Okay, sorted now, well almost....I put the Ingredients in the wrong place and I cant get them back without the bullet points staying where they are...so Ive left it...youll have to bear with me!! BTW I got these recipes from Tescos website - its worth a look.

Summer salad with feta, peach and avocado
Ingredients
	300g (10oz) bulgur wheat
	1 large red chilli, stalk removed
	100g (3½oz) spinach leaves
	4 spring onions, trimmed
	1 x 31g pack fresh coriander
	5 tbsp extra-virgin olive oil
	1 lime, juiced, plus wedges to serve
	2 red peppers, deseeded and sliced
	2 peaches, peeled and sliced
	1 ripe avocado, peeled and cut into chunks
	100g (3½oz) feta cheese, crumbled

Serves 4

 5 mins to prepare and 25 mins to cook

532 calories / serving

Put the bulgur wheat into a sieve and rinse under cold water. Tip into a large pan and pour over a kettle-full of boiling water. Place over a high heat and simmer for 20 minutes, until tender. Drain, then rinse with cold water and drain well again. Set aside.
Put the chilli, spinach, spring onions, coriander stalks and three-quarters of the leaves into a food processor, with half the olive oil and half the lime juice. Blitz to a paste, then stir into the bulgar wheat. Spoon onto a platter.
Preheat a griddle pan over a high heat. Griddle the pepper and peach slices for about 5 minutes, until lightly charred. Scatter over the bulgar wheat.
Add the avocado chunks to the salad along with the remaining lime juice andfeta. Drizzle with olive oil, scatter over the remaining coriander leaves and serve with lime wedges.

Three onion pissaladière
Ingredients
	30ml (2 tbsp) olive oil
	10g (½oz) unsalted butter
	1 large onion, peeled and sliced
	2 red onions, peeled and sliced
	4 small shallots, peeled and cut into wedges
	2 large garlic cloves, finely chopped
	small bunch fresh thyme, leaves picked (reserve some to 
serve.)
	plain flour, for dusting
	375g (12oz) puff pastry
	1 large red pepper, cored and sliced into thin rounds
	50g (2oz) anchovy fillets in olive oil, drained and halved 
lengthways.
	25g (1oz) feta

Serves 6

 20 mins to prepare and 50 mins to cook

 351 calories / serving

Heat the oil and butter in a sauté pan and add the onions and shallots. Cover and cook over a low heat for 15 minutes, until soft. Uncover the pan, increase the heat and cook for a further 10 minutes, stirring, until golden. Stir in the garlic and thyme and cook for a final minute, then spoon into a bowl and set aside to cool.
Preheat the oven to gas 6, 200°C, fan 180°C and put a baking sheet in to heat up. On a lightly floured work surface, roll out your pastry to the thickness of a £1 coin and trim to a rectangle, roughly 25x35cm (10x14in). Score a border around the edge, about 2cm (1in) in from the sides. Spoon the onions over the centre of your pastry, spreading them out to the border in an even layer. Top with the sliced red pepper and the anchovy halves.
Brush the border with a little beaten egg and place the baking tray in the oven, on top of the hot baking sheet (this helps conduct the heat). Bake for 2530 minutes, until the pastry is golden and crisp. Sprinkle with the feta and a few thyme leaves, to serve.

Crushed potatoes with spinach and capers
Ingredients
	1kg (2lb) new potatoes, halved lengthways
	30g (1oz) butter
	30ml (2 tbsp) olive oil
	2 onions, finely sliced
	2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
	2 tbsp capers, rinsed and drained
	300g (10oz) baby spinach
	1/2 lemon, squeezed, plus extra wedges to serve

Serves 6

 5 mins to prepare and 15 mins to cook

 197 calories / serving

Boil the potatoes for 10 minutes or until just tender, then drain.
Meanwhile, heat the butter and oil in a sauté pan, add the onions and fry for 5 minutes or until softened. Add the garlic and capers and fry for another minute. Next, add the potatoes and crush lightly with the back of a fork.
Add the spinach and stir until it has just wilted. Squeeze over the lemon juice, season, then serve.

Spiced chicken skewers with herby rice
Ingredients
	boneless and skinless chicken thighs
	6 boneless and skinless chicken thighs, cubed
	3 tbsp curry paste
	200g (7oz) fat-free Greek-style yogurt
	1tbsp sunflower oil
	1 onion, chopped
	1tsp cumin seeds, roughly crushed
	1 tsp ground turmeric
	300g (10 1/2oz) basmati rice
	200g (7oz) spinach leaves, washed
	handful coriander, leaves picked and finely chopped
	2 tbsp lemon juice

Serves 4

 15 mins to prepare and 25 mins to cook

 414 calories / serving

	
Combine the chicken, curry paste and 2 tbsp of the yogurt in a non-metallic bowl and set aside to marinate for 15 minutes.
Meanwhile, heat the oil in a large pan over a medium heat and cook the onionuntil just beginning to brown. Add the cumin, turmeric and rice and stir well.
Add 450ml (3⁄4pt) water, cover, and simmer for 10 minutes. Turn off the heat and add the spinach. Cover and leave to rest for 5 minutes. Stir through the coriander and lemon juice.
Thread the cubed chicken onto 4 skewers (if wooden soaked for 15 minutes). Put a griddle pan over
a high heat until smoking hot. Put the skewers on the griddle and cook for 6-8 minutes, turning every 2 minutes, or until cooked through and no pink meat remains. Serve the chicken with the rice and the remaining yogurt.

Sweet potato falafel with tomato couscous
Ingredients
	2 sweet potatoes, peeled and cubed
	2 tbsp olive oil
	1 small red onion, halved and finely sliced
	200g (7oz) cherry tomatoes, halved
	150g (5oz) couscous
	1 x 400g tin chickpeas, drained and rinsed
	1 tbsp ground cumin
	handful parsley, chopped
	handful mint, chopped
	50g (2oz) mixed salad leaves
	1 x 211g tub reduced-fat houmous

Serves 4

 20 mins to prepare and 35 mins to cook

 408 calories / serving

Preheat the oven to gas 7, 220°C, fan 200°C.
Toss the sweet potatoes with 1 tbsp olive oil, season, then spread out on a baking sheet. Bake for 20 minutes (stirring halfway), or until soft and caramelised.
Meanwhile, heat the remaining olive oil in a small frying pan, add the sliced onion and soften over a medium heat for 5 minutes. Add the cherry tomatoes and cook for 5 minutes more. Stir in the couscous, add enough water to barely cover, then bring to the boil. Remove from the heat, cover and set aside for 5 minutes.
Using a food processor or a potato masher, roughly combine the chickpeas, cumin, half the chopped herbs and the cooked sweet potato. Form into 12 patties or rounds and spread out on a baking sheet lined with nonstick baking paper. Bake for 15 minutes, or until browned.
Stir the remaining chopped herbs through the couscous and season to taste. Serve with the baked falafels, a handful of salad leaves and a large spoonful of houmous.

Courgette, basil and ricotta tart with pine nuts
Ingredients
	375g ready rolled light puff pastry
	250g (8oz) ricotta cheese
	3 tbsp Grana Padano cheese
	1 large egg, beaten
	3 courgettes, cut into thin rounds
	2 tbsp pine nuts
	handful fresh basil, chopped

Serves 4

 10 mins to prepare and 30 mins to cook

 526 calories / serving
.
Remove the puff pastry from the fridge and leave to stand at room temperature for 10 minutes. Preheat the oven to gas 6, 200°C, fan 180°C and line a large baking tray with a piece of nonstick baking paper.
Unroll the pastry onto the baking tray. Score a 1cm (1⁄2in) border around the edge of the pastry with a sharp knife.
In a bowl, mix the ricotta, 2 tbsp of finely grated Grana Padano and the egg. Add the chopped basil (reserving some to scatter over at the end, if liked) and season well. Spread the mixture over the pastry, avoiding the border.
Top the tart with the courgette slices and scatter over the remaining cheese. Bake for 20-25 minutes. Sprinkle over the pine nuts and return the tart to the oven for 5 minutes, until golden brown.

Now some recipes which are less summery, but still low cost!

Thai-style meatballs in a noodle and vegetable broth
Ingredients
	¼ onion, grated
	2 red chillies, deseeded and chopped
	2tbsp freshly chopped coriander, plus extra to garnish
	1cm (½in) piece root ginger, grated
	1 x 500g pack minced beef steak
	1tbsp sunflower oil
	12ltr (2pt) hot beef stock
	200g (7oz) egg noodles
	2 carrots, cut into matchsticks
	¼ head broccoli, cut into florets
	4 spring onions, finely sliced
	sweet-chilli sauce, to serve

 Serves 4

 5mins to prepare, 25 mins to cook

 460 calories / serving

Put the onion in a large bowl with half the chilli, coriander, ginger, mince and some seasoning.
Use your hands to bring all the ingredients together until well combined. Divide the mixture roughly into four portions. Cut each quarter into four or five smaller portions and then, using your hands, shape the mixture into meatballs. Heat the sunflower oil in a large frying pan and fry the meatballs, do this in batches if needed, for about 5-8 minutes until golden all over. Meanwhile, pour the beef stock into a large saucepan and bring to a gentle simmer.
Add the remaining chilli, the noodles, carrots, broccoli and meatballs to the broth. Bring the broth to the boil and simmer for 4 minutes until the noodles and vegetables have softened and the meatballs are cooked through.
Divide the noodles, vegetables and meatballs between four bowls and ladle over the broth. Scatter over the spring onions and a little coriander to garnish. Serve with sweet chilli sauce on the side, to drizzle over, if you like.

One pot Moroccan lamb with eggs
Ingredients
	1 onion
	1x500g pack minced lamb 
	2tbsp olive oil
	1 garlic clove, minced
	1tbsp ginger, grated
	1tsp ras el hanout (morocan spice mix)
	1x400g tin chopped tomatoes
	4 eggs
	handful mint leaves, chopped
	couscous, to serve

Serves 4

 15 mins to prepare and 45 mins to cook

 407 calories / serving

Grate half the onion and add to a bowl with the lamb. Season well and mix together. Use your hands to shape into 12 small balls, each about the size of a golf ball. Finely chop the remaining onion.
Heat the oil in a large, deep frying pan. Add the meatballs and cook for about 3 minutes on each side until golden all over. Then add the chopped onion, garlicand ginger to the pan and cook for a couple more minutes until softened.
Stir in the ras el hanout, then pour over the tomatoes and 200ml (7fl oz) water. Bring to the boil, then simmer for 20 minutes until the meatballs are cooked through.
Make 4 little hollows in the mixture and crack an egg into each one. Cover the pan with a lid or piece of tin foil and leave the eggs to poach for about 5 minutes, until the whites are cooked.
Scatter over the mint and serve with some crusty bread or couscous.

Potato, bacon and mustard pie
Ingredients
	300g ready rolled shortcrust pastry
	a little plain flour, for dusting
	1 small egg, beaten
	1 onion roughly sliced
	225g smoked gammon steak, trimmed and diced
	2 large Maris Piper potatoes, peeled and finely diced
	20g butter
	20g flour
	300ml whole milk
	1tbsp wholegrain mustard
	salt
	pepper
	
	For the garnish
	90g mixed leaf salad
	a few walnuts

Serves 4

 25 mins to prepare and 1 hr 15 mins to cook

 625 calories / serving

Pre-heat the oven to 180°C.
Divide the pastry in two and roll one piece on a lightly floured surface into a round roughly 1cm in thickness. Use it to line the base and sides of a 7 inch ceramic pie dish. Prick the base and chill the lined pie dish and the other piece of pastry.
Melt the butter in a large saucepan over a medium heat. Add the flour and whisk until you have smooth roux, cooking it for 1 minute. Whisk in the milk in a slow, steady stream until you have a smooth, thickened sauce. Add the diced gammon, onion, wholegrain mustard and potato to the sauce and stir well.
Simmer over a low heat for 7-8 minutes. Remove from the heat and season to taste. Allow to cool to one side for 10 minutes.
Meanwhile, roll the other piece of pastry out on a lightly floured surface; this piece will be used as the lid so it should be a round roughly 8 inches in diameter.
Remove the lined pie dish and spoon the filing into it. Wet the rim of the lined piece of pastry with a little water. Drape the pastry lid on top and press onto the moistened rim of pastry, using the tines of a fork to help seal them together. Brush the pastry all over with the beaten egg. Bake for 40-45 minutes until golden brown all over.
Remove from the oven and carefully lift out of the pie dish.
Cut into portions and sit on serving plates. Garnish with the mixed salad leaves and a few walnuts before serving.

Of course we couldnt finish off without a couple of desserts....!

Ultimate egg-free chocolate cake 
Serves 8

 25mins to prepare, 35mins to cook and 1hr to cool

 530 calories / serving

	Ingredients
	75ml (3fl oz) vegeatble oil
	200g (7oz) plain flour
	2tbsp cornflour
	200g (7oz) caster sugar
	3tbsp cocoa powder
	1tsp baking powder
	1/2tsp bicarbonate of soda
	1/2tsp salt
	1tbsp malt vinegar
	1tsp vanilla extract
	For the topping
	45g (2oz) cocoa powder
	1 tin (397g, 13oz) sweetened condensed milk
	30g (1oz) butter


Preheat oven to 180°C / 350°F/ Gas 4. Line and grease a 20cm/ 8 round loose base cake tin. 
Sieve the flour, cornflour, sugar, 3 tablespoons cocoa, baking powder, bicarbonate of soda and salt together and place in the food mixer. Add the water, oil, vinegar and vanilla. Mix well until smooth and pour batter into the prepared tin. Bake in preheated oven for 30 minutes before leaving to cool.
Meanwhile, combine the 45g cocoa powder, sweetened condensed milk and butter in the top half of a double boiler and cook until thick. Spread the warm mixture over the top of the slightly cooled cake.

Baked rosemary peaches 
Ingredients
	8 ripe peaches
	20g butter
	4tbsp dessert wine, sweet sherry or brandy
	juice of ½ lemon
	4tsp sugar
	4 sprigs rosemary
	yogurt, half-fat crème fraiche or ice cream to serve

 Serves 4

 10 mins to prepare and 12 mins to cook

 195 calories / serving

Preheat the oven to 200°C, 400°F, Gas 6.
Split the peaches in half and take out the stones. Make four parcels out of either dampened greaseproof paper or a double layer of foil and place the peaches in the middle.
Dot the hollow of each peach half with a little butter, some of the alcohol, a little lemon juice and sugar and top with rosemary. Enclose the parcels tightly and bake in the oven for 10-12 minutes until tender.
Open the parcels at the table and serve with your choice of accompaniment.

And finally as I believe it was the Jewish New Year this week....

Kosher lokshen kugel with cranberries 
Serves 8

 15 mins to prepare and 1 hr to cook

 315 calories / serving

	Ingredients
	75g dried cranberries
	2tbsp brandy
	100g Lokshen pasta or penne
	5 eggs
	150g caster sugar
	150g fresh cream cheese
	300ml sour cream
	1tsp vanilla essence
	1-2tbsp butter, to grease dish
	Topping
	3tbsp apricot jam
	Garnish
	dusting of icing sugar
	
Preheat the oven to gas 4, 180°C, fan 160°C.
Place the cranberries and brandy in a glass dish. Cover with cling film and microwave on the highest temperature for 1 minute. Remove and set aside.
Cook the pasta according to the packet instructions and drain. Using an electric mixer, whisk the eggs and sugar together until thick. Add the cream cheese, sour cream and vanilla essence and whisk until well combined. Stir in the cranberries and brandy. Pour this cheese mixture into the dish of drained noodles and stir together.
Grease a 1.5 litre casserole dish about 21 x 21cm. Pour the pasta mixture in to the greased dish. Bake 40 minutes or until set.
Brush the top of the kugel with apricot jam. Return to the oven for a final 10 minutes so the topping becomes crisp and golden.

I know all you lucky people who are able to attend either the Australian or American KAP will be getting geared up for it and I can only tell you that I am green with envy!! I hope you all have safe journeys at the end of this week and I am so looking forward to the news and the pictures!
Have a happy, healthy week.
Kate x


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

KAP is next weekend, and I'm looking forward to it. I'm going to stay with friends who don't live that far away, and my friend Kathleen is going to come on Friday, though not Saturday.

I've been fighting a cold all week and am really tired of it.

Early this year or late last year, I asked for prayers for my friend Mary's husband, Dick. They both continue to need prayers. Dick was diagnosed with a really nasty & aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. Unfortunately, he has lesions in his lungs now. He has a plan in place & has started different treatment.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Just posted that I couldn't stay up for this, when I spotted your message. Kate. So, Hello, and Goodnight all. See you tomorrow!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> KAP is next weekend, and I'm looking forward to it. I'm going to stay with friends who don't live that far away, and my friend Kathleen is going to come on Friday, though not Saturday.
> 
> I've been fighting a cold all week and am really tired of it.
> 
> Early this year or late last year, I asked for prayers for my friend Mary's husband, Dick. They both continue to need prayers. Dick was diagnosed with a really nasty & aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. Unfortunately, he has lesions in his lungs now. He has a plan in place & has started different treatment.


I hope you soon feel better, Aran. Will add Mary and Dick to my prayer list. Cancer is so insidious!
junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Aran* that is very sad news about your friend. I hope his new treatment plan affords him some relief.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Kate, thanks for starting of the TP.

I had a lovely day at the textile fair. Lots of lovely ideas as just had to buy a few buts of fabric.

sending healing vibes to those who need them.

This time next week :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Prayers for your friends Mary and Dick, Aran.

The recipes look delicious. I'd like to try the lamb meatballs with poached eggs. Thank you kate for stepping in again for Sam.

For those of you in the States with a Trader Joe's near you, for a very short time in the fall, they have a grape that is very unusual and so good. It's called Thomcord and is a cross between a green Thompson seedless and a Concord grape. They taste like Concords without the seeds and the tough skin. I got some this week.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

A quick post to say thanks before I go out and try to get the lawn mowed. It looks like rain, which we need. Prayers for those in need.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kate you're doing a grand job standing in for Sam again. A great bunch of recipes again. Thank you. My recipe folder is overflowing - I need to get cooking and trying out a few more. I never seem to be so keen to cook during the summer.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the new tea party and recipes Kate. 
Prayers for your friends Aran.
Best wishes to Sam and I hope he is mending and his computer too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers going up...I still shudder each and every time I hear the word cancer. Hope that the Drs. come up with a strong treatment plan that knocks it out of him without doing too much collateral damage to the rest of his body.



Aran said:


> KAP is next weekend, and I'm looking forward to it. I'm going to stay with friends who don't live that far away, and my friend Kathleen is going to come on Friday, though not Saturday.
> 
> I've been fighting a cold all week and am really tired of it.
> 
> Early this year or late last year, I asked for prayers for my friend Mary's husband, Dick. They both continue to need prayers. Dick was diagnosed with a really nasty & aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. Unfortunately, he has lesions in his lungs now. He has a plan in place & has started different treatment.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Aran, I will be praying for Dick. Looking forward to you class this year.


Aran said:


> KAP is next weekend, and I'm looking forward to it. I'm going to stay with friends who don't live that far away, and my friend Kathleen is going to come on Friday, though not Saturday.
> 
> I've been fighting a cold all week and am really tired of it.
> 
> Early this year or late last year, I asked for prayers for my friend Mary's husband, Dick. They both continue to need prayers. Dick was diagnosed with a really nasty & aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. Unfortunately, he has lesions in his lungs now. He has a plan in place & has started different treatment.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

very pretty! When do you leave? Looking forward to meeting you and london girl!


PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, thanks for starting of the TP.
> 
> I had a lovely day at the textile fair. Lots of lovely ideas as just had to buy a few buts of fabric.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just added a long post to the previous KTP and saw our lovely hostess had started our new one Thank you Kate for all the wonderful recipes and for stepping up to the plate for Sam.
TAMI, the pictures of your family were wonderful. Little Arianna is just beautiful and looks like some great grandsons, helping their family.
ARAN, I am so sorry to hear of such sad news. I will certainly be praying for Mary and her husband.
JULIE, You are always in my heart, dear lady. Fale looks wonderful. I continue to be diligent to pray for this upcoming trip. I pray for you to be protected by the Angels. I also pray that you will have some quality time with your beloved Fale.
I pray you all have a safe trip to Defiance. I know you all will have a wonderful time. Give Sam a hug for me. I will be anxiously awaiting pictures. I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, great start to our week. Thank you.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for starting the new KP Kate, I hope Sam's arm is healing well.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Kate, thanks again for a big bunch of interesting recipes. 

Aran, will add your friends to my prayers. I look forward to meeting you and all the others at KAP.

DD#1 is sounding excited about KAP-- should be a fun trip.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Hi all....just marking my spot. Thanks Kate for setting me on the right path! I loved the first 2 recipes, but have to stop and get dinner ready. Also need to cut the roasted corn off the cob...some of the last of the summer. It is SOOOOO good from this particular farmer. VERY sweet! I took some nice fall pictures today...hope to post later. DS & DIL coming tonight! YEA...as well as Brother & SIL. Time to get busy! later.....Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just added a long post to the previous KTP and saw our lovely hostess had started our new one Thank you Kate for all the wonderful recipes and for stepping up to the plate for Sam.
> TAMI, the pictures of your family were wonderful. Little Arianna is just beautiful and looks like some great grandsons, helping their family.
> ARAN, I am so sorry to hear of such sad news. I will certainly be praying for Mary and her husband.
> JULIE, You are always in my heart, dear lady. Fale looks wonderful. I continue to be diligent to pray for this upcoming trip. I pray for you to be protected by the Angels. I also pray that you will have some quality time with your beloved Fale.
> I pray you all have a safe trip to Defiance. I know you all will have a wonderful time. Give Sam a hug for me. I will be anxiously awaiting pictures. I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


Thanks so much Betty!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nittergma said:


> very pretty! When do you leave? Looking forward to meeting you and london girl!


We fly to Louisville on Tuesday where we are meeting some more KPers and then Rookie is very kindly picking us up in Indianapolis and taking us to Defiance.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Kate you're doing a grand job standing in for Sam again. A great bunch of recipes again. Thank you. My recipe folder is overflowing - I need to get cooking and trying out a few more. I never seem to be so keen to cook during the summer.


Yes, a big thank you, Kate, for subbing for our gallant leader!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good evening everyone. Maybe good morning to some of you. 

Aran...Keeping your friend and his family in my prayers. Such a difficult time for everyone.

Kate...Thanks for getting us started and being such a great helper to Sam.

Looking forward to seeing those who are able to travel to KAP and those who will be able to skype. 

I have not caught up on today as it was a long day. Up at 2:15 this morning and at work by 3:45 this morning. I worked 10 hours and then met a couple of wonderful ladies and did some knitting. Okay-they knitted and I taught them. A fun time. I am home but very tired so won't stay on long enough tonight to catch up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party, 26th September, 2014
> 
> As Sams computer is at the spa and he is still "one-winged", its me again. I had hoped to post some pictures of Madeira this week, but my computer is refusing to cooperate and wont download the pictures here, so Ive found some recipes instead. These came under the budget recipe section, so thats an added bonus! Some seem to be labelled as summer recipes, so maybe more for our antipodean friends, although our weather has been really quite good this month...in fact it has been the driest September for 50 years according to the newspapers.
> Fortunately, I took a second look at these recipes before I posted them and I discovered that for some reason known only to this computer, it had copied the title and the method, but no ingredients...grrr...back to the drawingboard!.....Okay, sorted now, well almost....I put the Ingredients in the wrong place and I cant get them back without the bullet points staying where they are...so Ive left it...youll have to bear with me!! BTW I got these recipes from Tescos website - its worth a look.
> ...


Thank you filling in for Sam again and for all the receipts, I am going to be trying a few out for sure. Like the peaches and the potato bacon mustard pie. Really they all sound superb. I didn't know Tessco had receipts, I will check it out.

I wil post photos throughout the day while we are at the KAP same as last year. As long as i have a wifi signal.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This was on Facebook and this was the only way I knew to be able to post it here. Since so many are saying they are catching colds I though this might help. 

EDIT: When trying to open it it wouldn't open so I'll retype it and post it.
Honey and Cinnamon to Cure Colds

"Did you know that a teaspoon of honey (local raw is best) and a 1/4 teaspoon of cinnamon will usually knock out a cold within a day or two. Take twice a day for 3 days for best results. Both honey and cinnamon are antiviral, antibacterial, and anti fungal. Also knocks bladder/Kidney infections, reduces sugar levels, blood pressure and acts as a pain reliever for arthritis."

Don't know if it works but sure can't hurt to try it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I want to be sure and wish all the travelers pleasant and safe trips. I will look forward to KAP pics from Caren and others. 

Right now I'm not leaving Jack much, but Sunday am planning on a day trip to dd's new lake place. (Dsl is coming to spend some time with Jack.) Our knitting group is going up for the weekend or various parts of it. It's surrounded by Maples and Pines and the color that far north is at its peak right now. Should be beautiful! 

It's about a 2 1/2 hr. ride, and a young friend from the group couldn't go up until after she had taught her Sunday School class, so I'm going to ride with her. I'm even looking forward to just riding and not having to drive.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Enjoy the break Machriste; you deserve it. I love going into the mountains when the leaves are changing.


machriste said:


> I want to be sure and wish all the travelers pleasant and safe trips. I will look forward to KAP pics from Caren and others.
> 
> Right now I'm not leaving Jack much, but Sunday am planning on a day trip to dd's new lake place. (Dsl is coming to spend some time with Jack.) Our knitting group is going up for the weekend or various parts of it. It's surrounded by Maples and Pines and the color that far north is at its peak right now. Should be beautiful!
> 
> It's about a 2 1/2 hr. ride, and a young friend from the group couldn't go up until after she had taught her Sunday School class, so I'm going to ride with her. I'm even looking forward to just riding and not having to drive.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This was on Facebook and this was the only way I knew to be able to post it here. Since so many are saying they are catching colds I though this might help.
> 
> EDIT: When trying to open it it wouldn't open so I'll retype it and post it.
> Honey and Cinnamon to Cure Colds
> ...


Not only good for a cold, but some recent studies suggest that cinnamon might have some risk reducing for Alzheimer's because of it's anti-inflammatory properties.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Too much of last week not read will never catch up. Have DGS tonight and till noon tomorrow. I LOVE my new job. Boss is very patient explains things well and is personable and friendly also. Everyone has been very nice and friendly and I love the kids. I am even learning some of their names already. So much to do before KAP next week will be lucky to get it done. Had an email from Sandi says they are home now. Hope that this does the trick for Alan and he can be more comfortable and get back to some sort of normal. Julie not sure where you are or if you've left yet, prayers that you get to spend some time with Fale and safe travels.

Safe travels to all for the KAP not sure I'll get back before then, will try to though. Somebody email me if there anything i need to know.

Prayers n hugs


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm getting a late start. I haven't been on the computer all day. Why? I think it could be that I have by 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 year old great nephews! Lots of fun, but oh so tiring. I still have a lot from last week to catch up on. I honestly don't know if I will be able to do it. I hope everyone is doing well or getting back to a healthier you. I hope to be back later tonight. Hugs to all!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Aran said:


> KAP is next weekend, and I'm looking forward to it. I'm going to stay with friends who don't live that far away, and my friend Kathleen is going to come on Friday, though not Saturday.
> 
> I've been fighting a cold all week and am really tired of it.
> 
> Early this year or late last year, I asked for prayers for my friend Mary's husband, Dick. They both continue to need prayers. Dick was diagnosed with a really nasty & aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. Unfortunately, he has lesions in his lungs now. He has a plan in place & has started different treatment.


Aran, sorry to hear you have joined me in the cold department. Hope you feel better by next week.

I will be sure to add your friends to my prayer list.

I am looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Kate for yet another wonderful start to the ktp. I look forward to making the kabobs. :thumbup: 

Aran-Mary and Dick will be in my prayers.

Machriste-enjoy your day trip, I agree with Gwen you deserve it.

Julie-I really enjoyed seeing the latest picture of Fale. He has a smile that lights up his whole face. Wishing you a happy and safe travel. You have love in your heart and you are a sweet, kind hearted lady. I wish nothing but the best for your trip and meeting with the folks over there that are going to help you.

I am sure I am forgetting someone but I have to go to bed. Working tomorrow 7am to 3pm. See all of you tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Too much of last week not read will never catch up. Have DGS tonight and till noon tomorrow. I LOVE my new job. Boss is very patient explains things well and is personable and friendly also. Everyone has been very nice and friendly and I love the kids. I am even learning some of their names already. So much to do before KAP next week will be lucky to get it done. Had an email from Sandi says they are home now. Hope that this does the trick for Alan and he can be more comfortable and get back to some sort of normal. Julie not sure where you are or if you've left yet, prayers that you get to spend some time with Fale and safe travels.
> 
> Safe travels to all for the KAP not sure I'll get back before then, will try to though. Somebody email me if there anything i need to know.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


No, still at home- till Wednesday morning. Taking Ringo to the kennels Tuesday. Should be home on the 21st.
Edit, so glad you have an encouraging start to the new job!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just added a long post to the previous KTP and saw our lovely hostess had started our new one Thank you Kate for all the wonderful recipes and for stepping up to the plate for Sam.
> TAMI, the pictures of your family were wonderful. Little Arianna is just beautiful and looks like some great grandsons, helping their family.
> ARAN, I am so sorry to hear of such sad news. I will certainly be praying for Mary and her husband.
> JULIE, You are always in my heart, dear lady. Fale looks wonderful. I continue to be diligent to pray for this upcoming trip. I pray for you to be protected by the Angels. I also pray that you will have some quality time with your beloved Fale.
> I pray you all have a safe trip to Defiance. I know you all will have a wonderful time. Give Sam a hug for me. I will be anxiously awaiting pictures. I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


Thank you Betty. Those two belong to my DS. They joined the family, along with their mom, last October. This is, I believe, the third year they have come to the engine show with us. They are had never been camping or seen such things before. They love to help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Kate for yet another wonderful start to the ktp. I look forward to making the kabobs. :thumbup:
> 
> Aran-Mary and Dick will be in my prayers.
> 
> ...


If only the family would see me that way? Thanks for those encouraging words, Melody. You've not mentioned mold for a while- what is happening?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kate, thank you for stepping up in Sam's place again. You do a great job! 
I am actually getting here by page 3 tonight! M has been asleep since before 9. I probably won't be up much longer. Hocus Pocus is on Direct TV tonight, made the mistake of turning it on. I am also starting a new pair of socks, so I have something mindless to knit, when I can't concentrate on something with a pattern. I am almost finished with my homework for KAP, and am still working on the test knit for Sorlenna's unnamed baby sweater. I had to rip back to the neckline and start the pattern all over again. Besides having misread the pattern, I had made a mistake several rows back and when I tried to fix it, I made it worse. 

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This was on Facebook and this was the only way I knew to be able to post it here. Since so many are saying they are catching colds I though this might help.
> 
> EDIT: When trying to open it it wouldn't open so I'll retype it and post it.
> Honey and Cinnamon to Cure Colds
> ...


Gwen, I saw that a couple of days ago. DD tried it, as she has the same crud I have, and got it the same time I did. As she is nursing, she can't take anything else, so tried it. She said it seemed to be helping. However, she also said to be sure you mix the cinnamon into the honey! It's a LOT of cinnamon if you don't!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Not only good for a cold, but some recent studies suggest that cinnamon might have some risk reducing for Alzheimer's because of it's anti-inflammatory properties.


I haven't seen those studies, but I do know it helps with diabetes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm caught up. Tami I wan't worried about the tea.....figured you had a plan worked out. Glad you will be closer (next door) to us. The only reason I didn't make arrangements there or at the Holiday In is because neither of those places has a meeting room I could reserve for the sit & knit. The Hampton Inn gave me a good deal on the meeting room for the entire weekend. They have been very accommodating for things I've requested....will provide us coffee and water in the meeting room. Will possibly even have a white board for me to hook my lap top up to....
Looking forward to meeting up with everyone.....gotta go print out some stuff for the KAP. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Kate, thank you for covering for our one winged dove, I hope he's healing well. I haven't been on much all week, but you've all been in my thoughts and heart, miss you guys like crazy when I'm not here. My uncle fell into the bathtub on Sunday or Monday morning at 4 in the morning, we all had a discussion with my aunt that she should have called one of us as she damaged her back getting him up and he has a broken arm, clean break though, between the elbow and shoulder. He has seen the specialist and they are just letting it heal. 
Hope that everyone is doing well, I probably won't get caught up on last weeks at all with everything we were busy doing, taking Deva back and forth to CSU and then getting Marla on the plane. 
Deva is doing okay, she still can't walk, but she didn't have a entra hypatic shunt so they did the liver biopsy to see if she has an intra hepatic shunt, if it's not that, then we do an MRI after Marla gets back from New Jersey. 
Okay, I am sure I have several pages to read here so I'd better get started. 
Hopes that everyone is doing well, or on the way to well, Julie, hope that you aren't having too many difficulties with the wench lately and that the hip isn't acting up too badly. 
Hugs to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, :-D All caught up and ready for the new KTP

Here is an idea that has worked well for me in the past. Stuff a large teapot with fresh mulberry leaves from a mulberry tree that fruits. Fill with boiled water and let steep for 5 to 10 minutes. Strain into a jug. Have a small cup of this tea 3 or 4 times a day. Keep the jug in the fridge. Will keep in the fridge for 3 or 4 days.

I will admit, maybe not for the diabetics as it is very sweet, but I find it boosts the vitamin c in a way my body will readily accept and this helps control viruses and coughs.

I did put this at the tail of last week's ktp but copied it here for those who didn't see it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party, 26th September, 2014
> 
> I know all you lucky people who are able to attend either the Australian or American KAP will be getting geared up for it and I can only tell you that I am green with envy!! I hope you all have safe journeys at the end of this week and I am so looking forward to the news and the pictures!
> Have a happy, healthy week.
> Kate x


Can I say - yummy recipes.

I, also, am wishing everyone attending the KAPs all the best and safe travels. Margaret, please give Julie an extra big hug from me.

While not making it to the down under kap this year, I am having a few days peace as the seniors are off to my sister's island house for peace and fishing for 3 nights.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Aran said:


> KAP is next weekend, and I'm looking forward to it. I'm going to stay with friends who don't live that far away, and my friend Kathleen is going to come on Friday, though not Saturday.
> 
> I've been fighting a cold all week and am really tired of it.
> 
> Early this year or late last year, I asked for prayers for my friend Mary's husband, Dick. They both continue to need prayers. Dick was diagnosed with a really nasty & aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. Unfortunately, he has lesions in his lungs now. He has a plan in place & has started different treatment.


It is such a shame that he now has lesions on the lungs, will definitely continue to send prayers up for them, and hoping that you get over your cold soon also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Kate, thank you for covering for our one winged dove, I hope he's healing well. I haven't been on much all week, but you've all been in my thoughts and heart, miss you guys like crazy when I'm not here. My uncle fell into the bathtub on Sunday or Monday morning at 4 in the morning, we all had a discussion with my aunt that she should have called one of us as she damaged her back getting him up and he has a broken arm, clean break though, between the elbow and shoulder. He has seen the specialist and they are just letting it heal.
> Hope that everyone is doing well, I probably won't get caught up on last weeks at all with everything we were busy doing, taking Deva back and forth to CSU and then getting Marla on the plane.
> Deva is doing okay, she still can't walk, but she didn't have a entra hypatic shunt so they did the liver biopsy to see if she has an intra hepatic shunt, if it's not that, then we do an MRI after Marla gets back from New Jersey.
> Okay, I am sure I have several pages to read here so I'd better get started.
> ...


Sorry to hear of your aunt and uncle's woes- we have a bad habit of forgetting we are not invincible. I actually had a text from the wench that ended with 'pls', not 'I am so angry with you' - so I answered it, but have not heard anything other than that Elisa has 'unfriended' me from Facebook. That is sad because although bittersweet it was good to see her photos of Fale.
Little Deva is very lucky you and Marla are taking such pains to get to the bottom of her problems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Kate, thanks for starting of the TP.
> 
> I had a lovely day at the textile fair. Lots of lovely ideas as just had to buy a few buts of fabric.
> 
> ...


Oooh, pretty. 
You and Londy Girl have a great, safe trip!!!! And lots of fun!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I'm caught up. Tami I wan't worried about the tea.....figured you had a plan worked out. Glad you will be closer (next door) to us. The only reason I didn't make arrangements there or at the Holiday In is because neither of those places has a meeting room I could reserve for the sit & knit. The Hampton Inn gave me a good deal on the meeting room for the entire weekend. They have been very accommodating for things I've requested....will provide us coffee and water in the meeting room. Will possibly even have a white board for me to hook my lap top up to....
> Looking forward to meeting up with everyone.....gotta go print out some stuff for the KAP. TTYL


Good. Of course, I'm not sure M realizes yet just what all will be going with us LOL!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Kate, thank you for covering for our one winged dove, I hope he's healing well. I haven't been on much all week, but you've all been in my thoughts and heart, miss you guys like crazy when I'm not here. My uncle fell into the bathtub on Sunday or Monday morning at 4 in the morning, we all had a discussion with my aunt that she should have called one of us as she damaged her back getting him up and he has a broken arm, clean break though, between the elbow and shoulder. He has seen the specialist and they are just letting it heal.
> Hope that everyone is doing well, I probably won't get caught up on last weeks at all with everything we were busy doing, taking Deva back and forth to CSU and then getting Marla on the plane.
> Deva is doing okay, she still can't walk, but she didn't have a entra hypatic shunt so they did the liver biopsy to see if she has an intra hepatic shunt, if it's not that, then we do an MRI after Marla gets back from New Jersey.
> Okay, I am sure I have several pages to read here so I'd better get started.
> ...


Sending healing prayers for your uncle and aunt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending healing prayers for your uncle and aunt.


Thank you, they are both healing well so far, my aunt may need another cortazone (sp) shot for her back but wasn't in pain when I talked to her yesterday, uncle sees the specialist again in a week or so to see how he is progressing.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Night, night everyone. Enjoy!

http://cuteoverload.com/2014/09/26/someone-needs-their-afternoon-nap/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night everyone, sleep tight and sweet dreams.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just bought some Vietnamese cinnamon at The Spice House which was on our Chicago Food Tour -- it has twice the cinnamon oils as what you get in the star jar. Can't wait to make some cinnamon rolls and see if that helps the colds that DH and I are starting.



machriste said:


> Not only good for a cold, but some recent studies suggest that cinnamon might have some risk reducing for Alzheimer's because of it's anti-inflammatory properties.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning! I'm up bright and early...ok then, early at least :roll: :lol: as I'm off up to Glasgow to meet up with the college "girls". We meet up about every 5 weeks, but because of holidays, etc I haven't seen them since July, so I'm looking forward to a good natter and a lot of laughter.
Caren - I'm really looking forward to your photos from the KAP. You kept us so up to the minute last year it was almost as if we were with you all. :thumbup: 
Gwen - I'm hoping not to get a cold, but I'll certainly keep that honey and cinnamon recipe in mind.
Machristie - Enjoy your trip to the lake, it sounds as though the scenery will be beautiful. That cat video you posted was very cute!
Pup Lover - I'm delighted that you love your new job! :thumbup: 
Pammie - Have fun with those boys!
Poledra - Best wishes going to your Aunt and Uncle and to little Deva.
Julie - Even though you've been Unfriended, you may still be able to see any photos she posts, it depends on how she's got her page set up. Worth a try.
Rookie - I hope those colds you and DH are starting don't develop. Get Gwen's recipe into you! :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Kate for stepping in for Sam. The recipes look great. I shall have a lovely read when I have my morning coffee :thumbup:

Edit: Have a great time :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Aran, prayers being sent.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, sorry you have been "unfriended" on Facebook. Thoughts and prayers for your journey and travails.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> Night, night everyone. Enjoy!
> 
> http://cuteoverload.com/2014/09/26/someone-needs-their-afternoon-nap/


Very, very cute. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> I want to be sure and wish all the travelers pleasant and safe trips. I will look forward to KAP pics from Caren and others.
> 
> Right now I'm not leaving Jack much, but Sunday am planning on a day trip to dd's new lake place. (Dsl is coming to spend some time with Jack.) Our knitting group is going up for the weekend or various parts of it. It's surrounded by Maples and Pines and the color that far north is at its peak right now. Should be beautiful!
> 
> It's about a 2 1/2 hr. ride, and a young friend from the group couldn't go up until after she had taught her Sunday School class, so I'm going to ride with her. I'm even looking forward to just riding and not having to drive.


Machriste - I'm sure a day out with no driving is just what you need. Have a wonderful day -you are leaving Jack in good hands so just relax and enjoy the beautiful Fall colours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Too much of last week not read will never catch up. Have DGS tonight and till noon tomorrow. I LOVE my new job. Boss is very patient explains things well and is personable and friendly also. Everyone has been very nice and friendly and I love the kids. I am even learning some of their names already. So much to do before KAP next week will be lucky to get it done. Had an email from Sandi says they are home now. Hope that this does the trick for Alan and he can be more comfortable and get back to some sort of normal. Julie not sure where you are or if you've left yet, prayers that you get to spend some time with Fale and safe travels.
> 
> Safe travels to all for the KAP not sure I'll get back before then, will try to though. Somebody email me if there anything i need to know.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


So pleased to hear you are enjoying your new job so much. Have a great time at KAP next week, I'm so envious of all going, maybe I'll meet you on Skype.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. Off to the supermarket this morning to make sure Mr P is stocked up on food while I am away. The freezer is already full of meals I have precooked for him and he knows the way to MacDonalds and the fish and chip shop so hopefully he won't starve while I am away. Also Little Madam said that if he picks her up from school then Mummy will feed him. I think he is really looking forward to me going away so he can have some peace and quiet and not leave trails of yarn all round the house!

I hope everyone is having a good week end.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all (these wil be given personally to those attending the KAP)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> We fly to Louisville on Tuesday where we are meeting some more KPers and then Rookie is very kindly picking us up in Indianapolis and taking us to Defiance.


wow, only 3 sleeps to go!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

good morning from Great Bend where it is still dark for another hour.The temperature is currently 11c/52f at 05:55. Stopping in between Motogp practice. This time nest week those some of us will be just getting up or thinking about it, to have breakfast before starting out KAP events. 

today's coffee think it fits the season nicely. The second one is for you Sam, a personal cherry cheese cake. 

Gentle soothing hugs for all today. Extra cuddly hugs for all the little ones and pats for the pets.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caren, great coffee.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning! I'm up bright and early...ok then, early at least :roll: :lol: as I'm off up to Glasgow to meet up with the college "girls". We meet up about every 5 weeks, but because of holidays, etc I haven't seen them since July, so I'm looking forward to a good natter and a lot of laughter.
> Caren - I'm really looking forward to your photos from the KAP. You kept us so up to the minute last year it was almost as if we were with you all. :thumbup:
> Gwen - I'm hoping not to get a cold, but I'll certainly keep that honey and cinnamon recipe in mind.
> Machristie - Enjoy your trip to the lake, it sounds as though the scenery will be beautiful. That cat video you posted was very cute!
> ...


I will be looking and trying, Kate- but she seems to know how to 'lock' them for want of a better word.
Enjoy your time with the girls in Glasgow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, sorry you have been "unfriended" on Facebook. Thoughts and prayers for your journey and travails.


Thanks so much, Norma- I am starting the serious packing and weighing! The time will evaporate from now on!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caren, great coffee.


Thank you


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Kate for starting us off again. Sam I hope your arm is doing ok and your computer comes home soon for you.

A lovely sunny 23c today and I spent a couple of hours in the garden again. I think I am winning now with the weeding. Not much to go.
Back later.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> wow, only 3 sleeps to go!


In my case it is 4 to go! (counting a bit more sleep tonight) I have just been putting the clocks forward, there is the three hour difference to NSW, till next Saturday night when they will go forward into their Summer time- had not thought of that one when I booked!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm excited for your trip Julie, and hope it turns out well. Prayers for those in need and wishing for an update from Sam if Alexis visits with his cell phone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I'm excited for your trip Julie, and hope it turns out well. Prayers for those in need and wishing for an update from Sam if Alexis visits with his cell phone.


And hoping you continue to get some good rest tonight! (this morning) It would be good to have an update from Sam!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my case it is 4 to go! (counting a bit more sleep tonight) I have just been putting the clocks forward, there is the three hour difference to NSW, till next Saturday night when they will go forward into their Summer time- had not thought of that one when I booked!


4 sleeps is not long at all, although I know from experience those last few days can seem to take an eturnity. Hugs for you. Hope you get to spend dome time with Fale


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning to all from lovely Philadelphia where my DH and I are visiting doing museum tours. We both love art and yesterday we visited the Barnes ( I should say the new Barnes museum) and in the afternoon the arboretum of the same Foundation. I am sorry that Sam is not feeling well and then the computer is having some spa repair done...Yikes. Thanks for taking over and the recipes sound delicious.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Too much of last week not read will never catch up. Have DGS tonight and till noon tomorrow. I LOVE my new job. Boss is very patient explains things well and is personable and friendly also. Everyone has been very nice and friendly and I love the kids. I am even learning some of their names already. So much to do before KAP next week will be lucky to get it done. Had an email from Sandi says they are home now. Hope that this does the trick for Alan and he can be more comfortable and get back to some sort of normal. Julie not sure where you are or if you've left yet, prayers that you get to spend some time with Fale and safe travels.
> Safe travels to all for the KAP not sure I'll get back before then, will try to though. Somebody email me if there anything i need to know.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


Wonderful that you love your new job. And it's completely different from the old one.
Praying that your DH can find one he likes!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 4 sleeps is not long at all, although I know from experience those last few days can seem to take an eturnity. Hugs for you. Hope you get to spend some time with Fale


I still have quite a bit to get done! It will keep me busy most of the time. I am normally more up to speed- but there are things like doing that final wash/dry of underwear. Must start a list- usually would have one already- but with all the anxiety, I've not even been able to sit and knit. Thank goodness for Kate, and her computer skills! Next weekend it will be Goulburn, and Margaret, and Denise, and Maryanne. About time I headed back to bed- Ringo and I have had our mid-night snack- and I got caught out by changing my watch early! it is really only 20 to mid-night currently- but time to rest!
Happy day to all!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Kate, thank you for covering for our one winged dove, I hope he's healing well. I haven't been on much all week, but you've all been in my thoughts and heart, miss you guys like crazy when I'm not here. My uncle fell into the bathtub on Sunday or Monday morning at 4 in the morning, we all had a discussion with my aunt that she should have called one of us as she damaged her back getting him up and he has a broken arm, clean break though, between the elbow and shoulder. He has seen the specialist and they are just letting it heal.
> Hope that everyone is doing well, I probably won't get caught up on last weeks at all with everything we were busy doing, taking Deva back and forth to CSU and then getting Marla on the plane.
> Deva is doing okay, she still can't walk, but she didn't have a entra hypatic shunt so they did the liver biopsy to see if she has an intra hepatic shunt, if it's not that, then we do an MRI after Marla gets back from New Jersey.
> Okay, I am sure I have several pages to read here so I'd better get started.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your uncle's fall. And you're right...your aunt could have hurt herself trying to lift him. Glad his injuries weren't any worse but I'm sure he's sore.
Saying a little prayer for Marla's fur-baby. So sad when they're not well.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> good morning from Great Bend where it is still dark for another hour.The temperature is currently 11c/52f at 05:55. Stopping in between Motogp practice. This time nest week those some of us will be just getting up or thinking about it, to have breakfast before starting out KAP events.
> 
> today's coffee think it fits the season nicely. The second one is for you Sam, a personal cherry cheese cake.
> 
> Gentle soothing hugs for all today. Extra cuddly hugs for all the little ones and pats for the pets.


Good morning, Caren. Saturday's coffee looks really good and so does Sam's cherry cheesecake!
Hope you have a good day.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hoping you are feeling better. You are sorely missed.
PupLover, glad you are happy in your new job.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a lovely sunny day in Erie Pa. Sorry I have been missing from this wonderful group for the past several weeks but health issues got in the way. Starting to feel more myself. Thank you Kate for the lovely recipes. I will be back to cooking shortly and will try one of your deliious recipes. Looking forward to the Palooza next weekend and being able to meet some of the lovely folks in this group. Hope Sam is healing well. Sending positive energy to all. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks to Kate- I checked again to see if I could copy what is being posted by Elisa (senior) it does worry me to see Fale so thin.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello, Pearl-

I just read your post this morning and learned that you, too, are going to the KAP. DH and I are also going to be there, so I look forward to meeting another knitter who's so close, relatively speaking, to me. Hope you've enjoyed the Tea Party and will have opportunities to join in more often.

Have a good weekend and I'll see you on the next one at Sam's.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning from Georgia to everyone! Hope this finds everyone feeling well and if not at least on the mend. 
*Poledra* so sorry about the furbaby. Wishing Marla a safe trip.
*Puplover* I just knew you'd love your new job. I was a school secretary many years ago and it was great. You deserve to have employment in a job that is so wonderful. Glad all is going well.
*Pearlone* was getting concerned about you and am glad to hear you are doing better now. Can't wait to meet at the KAP next weekend. Safe travels to you and DH. Let DH know that there will be a few other DHs there and he is welcome to join in at the Sit & Knit and chat....in fact can tag along anywhere.
*Julie* sending you calming prayers for the upcoming trip.
You already know to place this huge worry in God's hands and let it go. He will be there with you, beside you, and within you. Enjoy the Downunder KAP. Safe travels to you too. 
*KateB* forgot to say thank you for starting us again. Lovely recipes (especially the eggless chocolate cake) Have fun with your college friends. 
*Bulldog/Betty* Love your posts. Saw a necklace on a website the other day and immediately thought of you...it said "Love You to the Moon and Back". Hope you will be able to join us via Skype at the KAP. 
*Caren* as always your coffee posts are the best part of my mornings. Barn looking great. Can't wait to see you and Jamie.
*Sassafras* any chance of you joining us via Skype at the KAP? I love hearing about your walks with Maya in the desert.
Still hoping you'll have a visit to see your sister in NC so I can drive up and meet you sometime.
*Master of None* Looking forward to meeting at the KAP. Had trouble hearing you the other day during our phone call; love my new phone but traffic was crazy and interfering. Have made a little something for Chevy. Safe travels to you!

Today I'll be fashioning aprons from 39 gallon trash bags for our yarn dyers at the KAP. Got a giggle inside thinking of us in our KAP t-shirts and garbage bag aprons.....Now won't that be a sight! Will have to get lots of pictures. That and stapling together the maps for everyone and then packing it all up.
Will go get my van washed and vacuumed out today or tomorrow and then go ahead and pack it.

If I missed anyone please accept my apology; not intentional and sending everyone a {{{BIG hug}}} Safe travels to all headed to the KAP and to anyone that is traveling.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> good morning from Great Bend where it is still dark for another hour.The temperature is currently 11c/52f at 05:55. Stopping in between Motogp practice. This time nest week those some of us will be just getting up or thinking about it, to have breakfast before starting out KAP events.
> 
> today's coffee think it fits the season nicely. The second one is for you Sam, a personal cherry cheese cake.
> 
> Gentle soothing hugs for all today. Extra cuddly hugs for all the little ones and pats for the pets.


Great coffee Caren, they both look fantastic. 
I have Motogp puppy running through the house at the moment, Ryssa has the puppy rips. lol Her sister just watches from her bed, like Ryssa has lost her mind or something. 
Hope your car wins, but have fun either way. :wink:
Hugs and pats back!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be looking and trying, Kate- but she seems to know how to 'lock' them for want of a better word.
> Enjoy your time with the girls in Glasgow!


I think Julie, if she unfriended you, she may be afraid there are things there that can be used against her. Hold dear, not long and you will be able to put it to the tribunal and all and hopefully she will no longer be in charge of Fale. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I thought I was working all weekend then found out yesterday that I will be off today and tomorrow. That gives me time to get more things together for next weekend. The extra money would have been wonderful, but the time is equally as valuable. 

Pearlone...glad to hear you are feeling better. Looking forward to meeting you next weekend.

Julie....Fale certainly is looking thinner. I do so hope that you can see him and give him a hug and a kiss. Wishing you safe travels. Enjoy your time with the KAP down under. Looking forward to seeing pictures from your group.

Poledra...Hoping your aunt and uncle are feeling better soon.

Rookie...Hope that you and DH can avoid the colds. Wishing you well and looking forward to seeing you and your SIL. She is a wonderful lady.

Purplefi...Looking forward to seeing you and Londy Girl. Sounds like a wonderful trip that the two of you have planned out. Your DH might enjoy the peace and quiet for a day or two, but then he will start to miss the yarn trails, laughter and many other things that makes your relationship special. I think it is cute that little madam is encouraging him to pick her up for school and stop over for a home cooked meal. What a wonderful little GD.

Tami...so glad to hear that you are staying close by for the weekend. I think there will be lots of vehicles full of wonderful things for the weekend. I will be bringing some extra lawn chairs for those who are unable to do so. 

Dawn...Looking forward to seeing you next weekend as well. So happy that the job is wonderful. I am sure that things will get easier once things are sorted and organized. The wonderful perks of smiling children certainly can brighten up the day. 

Kathy...Thinking of you at this difficult time. Surrounding you with my love and looking forward to having you join us next weekend.

Jynx...Haven't heard from you in quite a while. So hoping that you are doing well and will be able to join us at KAP.

Less than a week now for the KAP so need to get some things done today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sorry to hear about your uncle's fall. And you're right...your aunt could have hurt herself trying to lift him. Glad his injuries weren't any worse but I'm sure he's sore.
> Saying a little prayer for Marla's fur-baby. So sad when they're not well.
> Junek


Thank you, he will see the specialist again in a week or two. 
One thing about Deva, it sure hasn't affected her lungs at all, she can catterwall with the best of them, Thursday night, most of the night, she didn't want to sleep in her kennel and also Marla kept her kennel in her bedroom, if I put the kennel in my bedroom, I will break something trying to get around or over it in the dark. She did much better last night, but once she decided this morning that she wanted up, good Lord, a lot of energy to expend some way, I guess when you can't run and play.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, will try Skype today. Have never used it. What is your name on Skype?
Cool, windy FM day. No walk for us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks to Kate- I checked again to see if I could copy what is being posted by Elisa (senior) it does worry me to see Fale so thin.


He is looking thinner, I agree with Pacer, hope that you will be able to see, hug, and kiss him.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Julie, I think you are right to be concerned about the weight loss. Although Fale looks happy, he is clearly much thinner than in other pictures you have posted. While some loss of weight might be healthy and desirable, this does seem to be a sudden and dramatic reduction. At the very least, you do need to find out why it has happened.

I hope in a short while you will have answers to this, and to many other questions.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from Georgia to everyone! Hope this finds everyone feeling well and if not at least on the mend.
> *Poledra* so sorry about the furbaby. Wishing Marla a safe trip.
> *Puplover* I just knew you'd love your new job. I was a school secretary many years ago and it was great. You deserve to have employment in a job that is so wonderful. Glad all is going well.
> *Pearlone* was getting concerned about you and am glad to hear you are doing better now. Can't wait to meet at the KAP next weekend. Safe travels to you and DH. Let DH know that there will be a few other DHs there and he is welcome to join in at the Sit & Knit and chat....in fact can tag along anywhere.
> ...


Thanks Gwen, she's having a great time, glad she went. 
You really are busy with all things KAP.  
Caren, we are going to need pics of those aprons. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is gwensettle....all one word. My picture should pop up. Just send me a contact request and I'll respond. I have it on now.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, will try Skype today. Have never used it. What is your name on Skype?
> Cool, windy FM day. No walk for us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm off for a bit. Will keep computer on and Skype running (with the volume turned up). Have to admit I tend to keep the volume off when playing games and had forgotten to turn it back on....so, if you tried to Skype me and I didn't answer but showed as being there I wasn't ignoring you.....silly me didn't hear you! Wish me luck in fashioning the aprons...may involve use of duct tape...LOL
Love & hugs to all.
Gweniepooh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm off for a bit. Will keep computer on and Skype running (with the volume turned up). Have to admit I tend to keep the volume off when playing games and had forgotten to turn it back on....so, if you tried to Skype me and I didn't answer but showed as being there I wasn't ignoring you.....silly me didn't hear you! Wish me luck in fashioning the aprons...may involve use of duct tape...LOL
> Love & hugs to all.
> Gweniepooh


Duct tape and barbed wire can do anything, but please don't resort to barbed wire. LOL!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Duct tape and barbed wire can do anything, but please don't resort to barbed wire. LOL!


You should not have suggested the barbed wire. I do not wish to wear that stuff.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a lovely sunny day in Erie Pa. Sorry I have been missing from this wonderful group for the past several weeks but health issues got in the way. Starting to feel more myself. Thank you Kate for the lovely recipes. I will be back to cooking shortly and will try one of your deliious recipes. Looking forward to the Palooza next weekend and being able to meet some of the lovely folks in this group. Hope Sam is healing well. Sending positive energy to all. Have a great weekend.


So glad you're feeling better and looking forward to the KAP. I'm looking forward to lots of pictures and hearing about all the fun.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Promise NO BARBED WIRE....ROFL. (just popped in and rad that)


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, I think you are right to be concerned about the weight loss. Although Fale looks happy, he is clearly much thinner than in other pictures you have posted. While some loss of weight might be healthy and desirable, this does seem to be a sudden and dramatic reduction. At the very least, you do need to find out why it has happened.
> 
> I hope in a short while you will have answers to this, and to many other questions.


 :thumbup: 
I add my wishes and prayers for a successful trip.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Machriste, glad you are getting a day out. Enjoy all the lovely leaves, I love the colors unfortunately our leaves don't last long once they turn & side we have had crazy winds al week the trees are now bare. How is Jack doing?

Julie, Fale certainly looks thinner in the latest photo. I hope you get to see him & find him well.

Betty, the seafood sauce was a recipe Rookie posted, I have not tried it yet but sure smelled good when cooking. Rookie suggested adding a little lemon juice too but I will have to do that when I open it.
http://www.freshpreserving.com/recipes/grandmas-chili-sauce

Rookie don't remove the rings from my jars if I am going to use them within a year but the new rings sure seem to rust quickly. I think they are poor quality material. I went to buy some new lids last time I was in the city, a dozen lids & rings cost more than a dozen jars with lids, how crazy is that? They sure want us to reduce, reuse & recycle!

Tami, great family photos, Arianna is sure growing, so cute!

Ohio Joy, what do you do with the dried beets? Soup? I just keep them in my cold room & they keep for months.

Pullover, I'm glad you are enjoying your new job

Kate, thanks for stepping in for Sam, some great recipes. Enjoy your day with your friends.

I had a great day out yesterday. I came home with 3 very pretty Christmas cards. I couldn't imagine doing all my cards like that but it was an nice afternoon of visiting & mucking about. She has a session once each month so we may go again. We went out to eat at a new resturant by the lake, then stopped for a quick visit with a friend before going to the music. It was Cajun fiddle music & stories. Not entirely my cup of tea but OK.
It was after 11 when I got home & I had been up early, got the house whipped into shape so I am not very ambitious this morning.. It is coudy, cold & windy this morning so I am thinking it might be a good day for a book & the couch.
I still have lots of outside work to do so hopefully it will warm up, I hate working in the cold.


----------



## puppymargo (Sep 20, 2014)

T'is me - for some reason, I haven't been able to get online - have no idea whats wrong. Waiting for Ron to get back from Louisville and hopefully he will come over and get it up and running. Kate thank you so much for filling in again this week - really appreciate it. My arm is doing fine, havent tried knitting yet but I'm going to try that today. The weather beautiful today and I'm hoping itll last through til next weekend. 
- Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ...
> *Julie* sending you calming prayers for the upcoming trip.
> You already know to place this huge worry in God's hands and let it go. He will be there with you, beside you, and within you. Enjoy the Downunder KAP. Safe travels to you too.
> ...


Thanks for the reminder Gwen- when I am really anxious I can get caught up in it, and forget. At least the KAP is something that should be fun- they have Alpacas close to Goulburn, that we may be involved with in some way or other. And then there is Floriade in Canberra- in celebration of spring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think Julie, if she unfriended you, she may be afraid there are things there that can be used against her. Hold dear, not long and you will be able to put it to the tribunal and all and hopefully she will no longer be in charge of Fale.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!


Or at least have it pointed out to her that what she is doing is WRONG.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Aran said:


> KAP is next weekend, and I'm looking forward to it. I'm going to stay with friends who don't live that far away, and my friend Kathleen is going to come on Friday, though not Saturday.
> 
> I've been fighting a cold all week and am really tired of it.
> 
> Early this year or late last year, I asked for prayers for my friend Mary's husband, Dick. They both continue to need prayers. Dick was diagnosed with a really nasty & aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. Unfortunately, he has lesions in his lungs now. He has a plan in place & has started different treatment.


~~~So sorry to hear the cancer is being so aggressive. Sorry your cold is being annoying, too! Prayers & healing energies by the bus-load are on the way to you and Mary & Dick.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope you soon feel better, Aran. Will add Mary and Dick to my prayer list. Cancer is so insidious!
> junek


~~~That is the most accurate word for cancer...insidious! That was the most lasting impression I was left with after a lengthy study of the disease...insidious! Like fingerprints....each is unique. There are generalities, but each case is different and full of unexpected aspects.
A very difficult disease. Very trying for any involved.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

machriste said:


> Prayers for your friends Mary and Dick, Aran.
> 
> The recipes look delicious. I'd like to try the lamb meatballs with poached eggs. Thank you kate for stepping in again for Sam.
> 
> For those of you in the States with a Trader Joe's near you, for a very short time in the fall, they have a grape that is very unusual and so good. It's called Thomcord and is a cross between a green Thompson seedless and a Concord grape. They taste like Concords without the seeds and the tough skin. I got some this week.


~~~Concords are my absolute favorites! I just bought some at a Farmers' Market. MMMMMM! thanks for the info about these. TJ's here I come!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> ...
> 
> Julie....Fale certainly is looking thinner. I do so hope that you can see him and give him a hug and a kiss. Wishing you safe travels. Enjoy your time with the KAP down under. Looking forward to seeing pictures from your group.
> 
> ...


To me it looks like a massive loss- upper body, not just stomach. He has always enjoyed having his photograph taken, which partly explains his smiles.
I am actually thinking of looking for a camera, Duty Free, because my old one is rapidly becoming obsolete. They no longer manufacture the right SD cards for it.
I do hope everyone enjoys themselves next weekend! (up-over, and down-under), it will be great when we can connect on Skype. Shirley may be on her way to Vancouver Island by now- have forgotten her exact time frame.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> He is looking thinner, I agree with Pacer, hope that you will be able to see, hug, and kiss him.


That would be so wonderful!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

machriste said:


> I want to be sure and wish all the travelers pleasant and safe trips. I will look forward to KAP pics from Caren and others.
> 
> Right now I'm not leaving Jack much, but Sunday am planning on a day trip to dd's new lake place. (Dsl is coming to spend some time with Jack.) Our knitting group is going up for the weekend or various parts of it. It's surrounded by Maples and Pines and the color that far north is at its peak right now. Should be beautiful!
> 
> It's about a 2 1/2 hr. ride, and a young friend from the group couldn't go up until after she had taught her Sunday School class, so I'm going to ride with her. I'm even looking forward to just riding and not having to drive.


~~~enjoy! enjoy! enjoy! Fall colors should be in full swing up there by now. Ohio is showing promise of glorious colors! Some trees have patches of brilliant color! I love it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, I think you are right to be concerned about the weight loss. Although Fale looks happy, he is clearly much thinner than in other pictures you have posted. While some loss of weight might be healthy and desirable, this does seem to be a sudden and dramatic reduction. At the very least, you do need to find out why it has happened.
> 
> I hope in a short while you will have answers to this, and to many other questions.


Thanks so much Chris, for your concern- Hopefully not too much longer to wait- at least I know I will be busy next weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> :thumbup:
> I add my wishes and prayers for a successful trip.


Thanks, siouxann!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> T
> Julie-I really enjoyed seeing the latest picture of Fale. He has a smile that lights up his whole face. Wishing you a happy and safe travel. You have love in your heart and you are a sweet, kind hearted lady. I wish nothing but the best for your trip and meeting with the folks over there that are going to help you.
> 
> ~~~Well said, Melody. :thumbup: Add my wishes for a fulfilling trip with positive results for you & Fale. You are entitled to good things for you & your love!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, Fale certainly looks thinner in the latest photo. I hope you get to see him & find him well.
> ...


After Lupe's riposte, that I am somehow responsible for failing to detect a stomach cancer, twenty years ago- one does worry just what is going on. Oh for some real answers not this continual blaming of me for everything not right.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, they are both healing well so far, my aunt may need another cortazone (sp) shot for her back but wasn't in pain when I talked to her yesterday, uncle sees the specialist again in a week or so to see how he is progressing.


~~~Healing energies to your aunt & uncle, and strengthening vibes for you! Hope progress continues to be positive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > T
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks to Kate- I checked again to see if I could copy what is being posted by Elisa (senior) it does worry me to see Fale so thin.


Fale is very handsome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Fale is very handsome!


He is a good looker- and has very fine bearing too- dresses beautifully, although sometimes very casually.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks to Kate- I checked again to see if I could copy what is being posted by Elisa (senior) it does worry me to see Fale so thin.


~~~LOVE all the smile wrinkles etched into his face! His gentle nature shows through! In one year....he does seem to have lost a fair bit if weight. hmmmm? Still...so glad you got a picture of him now. Take some pictures along for comparison re weight issue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~LOVE all the smile wrinkles etched into his face! His gentle nature shows through! In one year....he does seem to have lost a fair bit if weight. hmmmm? Still...so glad you got a picture of him now. Take some pictures along for comparison re weight issue.


mmmm, that could be a good idea.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If I missed anyone please accept my apology; not intentional and sending everyone a {{{BIG hug}}} Safe travels to all headed to the KAP and to anyone that is traveling.


~~~Safe travels` to you, too! It's not as if you've had nothing to do! Good grief....save some of the work for those of us who will be there early on Thursday...we can help!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I thought I was working all weekend then found out yesterday that I will be off today and tomorrow. That gives me time to get more things together for next weekend. The extra money would have been wonderful, but the time is equally as valuable.
> 
> Pearlone...glad to hear you are feeling better. Looking forward to meeting you next weekend.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reminder of lawn chairs! I forgot to put them on my list. I will also try to add a couple of extra ones. I am sooooooo excited!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> After Lupe's riposte, that I am somehow responsible for failing to detect a stomach cancer, twenty years ago- one does worry just what is going on. Oh for some real answers not this continual blaming of me for everything not right.


~~~You are not a physician, so you are not the one to be detecting disease & illnesses. She does not make sense.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, I think you are right to be concerned about the weight loss. Although Fale looks happy, he is clearly much thinner than in other pictures you have posted. While some loss of weight might be healthy and desirable, this does seem to be a sudden and dramatic reduction. At the very least, you do need to find out why it has happened.
> 
> I hope in a short while you will have answers to this, and to many other questions.


Julie, you might want to take a couple of older photos with you to show the weight loss that is concerning you. Just a thought. It might just be that one more thing that swings everything in your favor. I'm still keeping you both in my prayers


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~HA! Caught up! Yeah, but for how long, I wonder. I'll keep trying to stay current. I still have about 50 pages from last week to read...may not make it!

Good vibes to all. Today is one of those beautiful fall days...a bit chilly, but sunny and calm. Colors are bright! My favorite time of year! Although, any football team I want to win is so far, not winning....that's in general keeping with tradition, though.

Enjoy the weekend and planning for the downunder/upover KAPs!.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Machriste, glad you are getting a day out. Enjoy all the lovely leaves, I love the colors unfortunately our leaves don't last long once they turn & side we have had crazy winds al week the trees are now bare. How is Jack doing?
> 
> Julie, Fale certainly looks thinner in the latest photo. I hope you get to see him & find him well.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, I do ALL of my Christmas cards! Over 60 for our usual friends and family and another 30-40 for a forum I am on. As soon as I get home from KAP I will organize the sign up for that one. I have organized it for the last 7-9 years. Hmmmm what does everyone think about a Christmas card exchange for ktp? Not just limited to the USA either tho postage can get pricey. Post cards are also an option. I can organize that if enough are interested. It's about the only thing I am good at organizing! Lol!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, great idea for Julie to bring pic of Fale.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

puppymargo said:


> T'is me - for some reason, I haven't been able to get online - have no idea whats wrong. Waiting for Ron to get back from Louisville and hopefully he will come over and get it up and running. Kate thank you so much for filling in again this week - really appreciate it. My arm is doing fine, havent tried knitting yet but I'm going to try that today. The weather beautiful today and I'm hoping itll last through til next weekend.
> - Sam


Hi Sam! Good to hear you are improving. I checked the weather last night. If it stays the way it's forecasted it will be in low to mid 70's Friday with 40% chance of rain and Saturday in the mid 60's and 20% chance of rain. Everyone bring a jacket! You never know in Ohio. It is always said if you do t like the weather in Ohio just wait 10 minutes it will change!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, great idea for Julie to bring pic of Fale.


I agree whole heartedly. I am wondering if he does indeed have digestion problems or whether his nutrition is too low in calories.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I agree that Fale has thinned considerably in the past year, but I find it difficult to believe that a person could have stomach cancer for 20 years-untreated-and still be alive. Hopefully the tribunal will see that as well. 

Tami...So glad I could help you to add one more item to your list to fill up your vehicle. I don't know how people are going to fit alpaca in their vehicle to return home....LOL. Worse yet fitting them in overhead storage on those planes. Oh the vision that gives.

Sam...So good to hear from you again. If the smaller sized needles bother your arm, let me know as I am making changes for one other person who cannot knit with smaller needles due to arthritis. Looking forward to seeing you and the family next weekend. Matthew keeps me on task with some of the preparations for the trip.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

puppymargo said:


> T'is me - for some reason, I haven't been able to get online - have no idea whats wrong. Waiting for Ron to get back from Louisville and hopefully he will come over and get it up and running. Kate thank you so much for filling in again this week - really appreciate it. My arm is doing fine, havent tried knitting yet but I'm going to try that today. The weather beautiful today and I'm hoping itll last through til next weekend.
> - Sam


Great to hear from you, Sam. Sorry to hear you were having problems getting to us. Seems like about every other week, my daughter has to turn our wireless router for internet off and back on so it can reset. Technology is wonderful when it works and a pain in the butt when it doesn't!!
Take good care of yourself and that arm.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That is the most accurate word for cancer...insidious! That was the most lasting impression I was left with after a lengthy study of the disease...insidious! Like fingerprints....each is unique. There are generalities, but each case is different and full of unexpected aspects.
> A very difficult disease. Very trying for any involved.


And, unfortunately, it shows knows no favorites....sometimes I feel that it misses us by the grace of God!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > T
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Bonnie*

The dried beets reconstituted to a texture not unlike a raw beet and will be either pickled or sauced with the sauce below.

(I also dried some of the last cucumbers yesterday. Haven't figured out just what to do with them, but since there were only 4 of them I wasn't about to make a batch of pickles. My directions were to slice them 1/8 inch thick. Those I managed to get that thin were so thin when dried that I couldn't get them off the tray of the dehydrator without crumbling, so they went to waste.)

I thawed about a quart of the frozen beets and then made a sauce with the juice, some water and vinegar to equal about 2 1/2 cups liquid to which I added a pinch of salt, sugar to balance the vinegar, cornstarch (sufficient to thicken but not too thick) and a scant 1/4 tsp of ground cloves. Cooked the sauce until nearly clear and thick, added the beets, and heated through. They were a slightly different texture from ''boughten'' canned beets but tasted good. Tim, Don, and I enjoyed them but we were the only ones home that night. It certainly made a lot of beets, but we will heat them again for tomorrow's supper with whatever I fix then.

Either is certainly faster than pressure canning them!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You are not a physician, so you are not the one to be detecting disease & illnesses. She does not make sense.


I have no medical training what so ever- only common sense. If he had pain we went to the doctor- as would any sensible person- but it seems nothing I was doing matches her idea of what I should have been doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, you might want to take a couple of older photos with you to show the weight loss that is concerning you. Just a thought. It might just be that one more thing that swings everything in your favor. I'm still keeping you both in my prayers


I will be doing that, Tami. And thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree whole heartedly. I am wondering if he does indeed have digestion problems or whether his nutrition is too low in calories.


It may partly be what he is choosing to eat- when he was last with me, he was refusing food- which was not like the man who left for Australia in 2012. Lupe believes in something that she calls the broccoli diet- but she is also far from a good cook.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I agree that Fale has thinned considerably in the past year, but I find it difficult to believe that a person could have stomach cancer for 20 years-untreated-and still be alive. Hopefully the tribunal will see that as well.
> 
> ...


That seems to be the consensus of opinion. What he definitely does have is gall stones- which can be very painful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And I'm also wishing a safe and successful trip for you.
> Junek


Thank you June- not very long now- just been sorting out charging systems, for the various items that will need it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Tami* I love that idea! I take it you mean REAL cards not the email type. What would we need to do other than give you our snail mail address and real & avatar name? I can put a tablet out for everyone to put their name & snail mail in to get it started for you. Folks could then put their email address too so you can distribute it to those interested via email. You even could post a deadline on here for those that won't be at the KAP but do want to do this. and they can send you their snail mail address. * I Love it! * I'll already have a bunch of tablets at the KAP for folks so let me know if you want me to put one out for this purpose. Love, love, love it. Did I indicate I like this idea? LOL



tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, I do ALL of my Christmas cards! Over 60 for our usual friends and family and another 30-40 for a forum I am on. As soon as I get home from KAP I will organize the sign up for that one. I have organized it for the last 7-9 years. Hmmmm what does everyone think about a Christmas card exchange for ktp? Not just limited to the USA either tho postage can get pricey. Post cards are also an option. I can organize that if enough are interested. It's about the only thing I am good at organizing! Lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wish Matthew could be here to keep me on task to get everything packed! Just send him on down south, okay?


pacer said:


> I agree that Fale has thinned considerably in the past year, but I find it difficult to believe that a person could have stomach cancer for 20 years-untreated-and still be alive. Hopefully the tribunal will see that as well.
> 
> Tami...So glad I could help you to add one more item to your list to fill up your vehicle. I don't know how people are going to fit alpaca in their vehicle to return home....LOL. Worse yet fitting them in overhead storage on those planes. Oh the vision that gives.
> 
> Sam...So good to hear from you again. If the smaller sized needles bother your arm, let me know as I am making changes for one other person who cannot knit with smaller needles due to arthritis. Looking forward to seeing you and the family next weekend. Matthew keeps me on task with some of the preparations for the trip.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just dropping in to say a very early goodnight all. I have to be up at silly o'clock tomorrow morning to get to the airport and checked in by 5.00am. I'm off to Portugal for a few days with DS#2. Never been to Portugal before so I'm really looking forward to it. I'm taking my camera so hope to be able to post a few photos when I get back. I wish all those travelling to KAP (north and south) a safe and uneventful journey. I will be home before next Saturday so hope to meet up with some on Skype. Julie I hope you have a good trip to Australia and get to meet up with Fale and achieve all you hope for.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Guess you should have used your x-ray vision to see the stomach cancer. You do have that don't you? All super women do! Just trying to make light in a stressful situation but not making light OF the situation. Just emphasizing the ridiculousness of the one who shall not be named.

Love you Jules!


Lurker 2 said:


> I have no medical training what so ever- only common sense. If he had pain we went to the doctor- as would any sensible person- but it seems nothing I was doing matches her idea of what I should have been doing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, I do ALL of my Christmas cards! Over 60 for our usual friends and family and another 30-40 for a forum I am on. As soon as I get home from KAP I will organize the sign up for that one. I have organized it for the last 7-9 years. Hmmmm what does everyone think about a Christmas card exchange for ktp? Not just limited to the USA either tho postage can get pricey. Post cards are also an option. I can organize that if enough are interested. It's about the only thing I am good at organizing! Lol!


Maybe I will speed up after I have gone a few more times & know how to use some of the many gadgets she has. I think she must do these afternoons so she has an excuse to buy all the stamps & templates she wants otherwise I think it would get quite expensive to buy all that stuff for just yourself. She has a bunch of punches, a template thing that you place on paper & crank through, not sure what its called plus a whole cupboard full of stamps & different colored ink pads.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How delightful....a trip to Portugal with DS2. Hopeyou have a marvelous time. Lucky you!


angelam said:


> Just dropping in to say a very early goodnight all. I have to be up at silly o'clock tomorrow morning to get to the airport and checked in by 5.00am. I'm off to Portugal for a few days with DS#2. Never been to Portugal before so I'm really looking forward to it. I'm taking my camera so hope to be able to post a few photos when I get back. I wish all those travelling to KAP (north and south) a safe and uneventful journey. I will be home before next Saturday so hope to meet up with some on Skype. Julie I hope you have a good trip to Australia and get to meet up with Fale and achieve all you hope for.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OH...re the possible Christmas card exchange.....one year I...YES EMBROIDERED all my Christmas cards! Did you now you can embroider cards on an embroidery machine; really cool. I know....I'm a nut addicted to knitting and machine embroidery.....LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

puppymargo said:


> T'is me - for some reason, I haven't been able to get online - have no idea whats wrong. Waiting for Ron to get back from Louisville and hopefully he will come over and get it up and running. Kate thank you so much for filling in again this week - really appreciate it. My arm is doing fine, havent tried knitting yet but I'm going to try that today. The weather beautiful today and I'm hoping itll last through til next weekend.
> - Sam


Great to hear from you Sam!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just dropping in to say a very early goodnight all. I have to be up at silly o'clock tomorrow morning to get to the airport and checked in by 5.00am. I'm off to Portugal for a few days with DS#2. Never been to Portugal before so I'm really looking forward to it. I'm taking my camera so hope to be able to post a few photos when I get back. I wish all those travelling to KAP (north and south) a safe and uneventful journey. I will be home before next Saturday so hope to meet up with some on Skype. Julie I hope you have a good trip to Australia and get to meet up with Fale and achieve all you hope for.


Night night Angela, have a fun and saafe trip. see you when I get back xxx


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just dropping in to say a very early goodnight all. I have to be up at silly o'clock tomorrow morning to get to the airport and checked in by 5.00am. I'm off to Portugal for a few days with DS#2. Never been to Portugal before so I'm really looking forward to it. I'm taking my camera so hope to be able to post a few photos when I get back. I wish all those travelling to KAP (north and south) a safe and uneventful journey. I will be home before next Saturday so hope to meet up with some on Skype. Julie I hope you have a good trip to Australia and get to meet up with Fale and achieve all you hope for.


Have a great vacation, should be an interesting trip. Have fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Just sent an email to all those attending the KAP*

Stomach rumbling and I just realized I haven't eaten lunch and it is around 4:15 p.m. I'm hungry. Need to go raid the fridge. Then I will work on the garbage bag aprons. Have worked all after noon on email attachment to KAPers.

Be back later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Tami* I love that idea! I take it you mean REAL cards not the email type. What would we need to do other than give you our snail mail address and real & avatar name? I can put a tablet out for everyone to put their name & snail mail in to get it started for you. Folks could then put their email address too so you can distribute it to those interested via email. You even could post a deadline on here for those that won't be at the KAP but do want to do this. and they can send you their snail mail address. * I Love it! * I'll already have a bunch of tablets at the KAP for folks so let me know if you want me to put one out for this purpose. Love, love, love it. Did I indicate I like this idea? LOL


Count me in too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just dropping in to say a very early goodnight all. I have to be up at silly o'clock tomorrow morning to get to the airport and checked in by 5.00am. I'm off to Portugal for a few days with DS#2. Never been to Portugal before so I'm really looking forward to it. I'm taking my camera so hope to be able to post a few photos when I get back. I wish all those travelling to KAP (north and south) a safe and uneventful journey. I will be home before next Saturday so hope to meet up with some on Skype. Julie I hope you have a good trip to Australia and get to meet up with Fale and achieve all you hope for.


Thanks so much, Angela- hoping Portugal lives up to your expectations- I have seen some wonderful images of very colourful boats, amongst other thing Portuguese!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Guess you should have used your x-ray vision to see the stomach cancer. You do have that don't you? All super women do! Just trying to make light in a stressful situation but not making light OF the situation. Just emphasizing the ridiculousness of the one who shall not be named.
> 
> Love you Jules!


Love you too, Gwen, and your sense of humour!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish Matthew could be here to keep me on task to get everything packed! Just send him on down south, okay?


You might find that to be rather interesting as you have Sydney and he would invest his time in entertaining the animals instead of keeping you on task. On the other hand, you would be free to get things done instead of playing with the dogs. He would certainly help you with any lifting and carrying though. I am trying to box things up in such a way that he will be able to help load our vehicle and know where things go when we arrive in Ohio. We are packing some things today. DS#1 will make sure that I get the lawn chairs from his vehicle as well as the GPS. I will have 5 lawn chairs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> You might find that to be rather interesting as you have Sydney and he would invest his time in entertaining the animals instead of keeping you on task. On the other hand, you would be free to get things done instead of playing with the dogs. He would certainly help you with any lifting and carrying though. I am trying to box things up in such a way that he will be able to help load our vehicle and know where things go when we arrive in Ohio. We are packing some things today. DS#1 will make sure that I get the lawn chairs from his vehicle as well as the GPS. I will have 5 lawn chairs.


This all sounds so exciting for you!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> Just dropping in to say a very early goodnight all. I have to be up at silly o'clock tomorrow morning to get to the airport and checked in by 5.00am. I'm off to Portugal for a few days with DS#2. Never been to Portugal before so I'm really looking forward to it. I'm taking my camera so hope to be able to post a few photos when I get back. I wish all those travelling to KAP (north and south) a safe and uneventful journey. I will be home before next Saturday so hope to meet up with some on Skype. Julie I hope you have a good trip to Australia and get to meet up with Fale and achieve all you hope for.


Sounds like a wonderful opportunity. Have a wonderful time and we will look forward to some pictures from your journey.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is the garbage bag apron. I am enlarging the neck opening a bit as I personally can not stand anything tight on my neck. For those of us who are of a generous girth (self included for sure) we can split it up the sides and use the drawstring that is in the bag for a belt. I won't pre-slit them or pull loose the drawstring as that fashion statement will be a more personal choice. I will have a pair of scissors for folks to use in that modification. Won't we all be lovely? Sorry PurpleFi....just couldn't find any purple garbage bags.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen...you are so adorable that your dog is checking out that view. Maybe he thinks that a gray alien has invaded the home. At least our clothes will be protected from the dye. I am sure that Matthew will find a way to wear the dye though. He is all boy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The advertisements on my page right now are for bubble bags and quilted tote bags.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you Pacer....I do try....ROFL.


pacer said:


> Gwen...you are so adorable that your dog is checking out that view. Maybe he thinks that a gray alien has invaded the home. At least our clothes will be protected from the dye. I am sure that Matthew will find a way to wear the dye though. He is all boy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the garbage bag apron. I am enlarging the neck opening a bit as I personally can not stand anything tight on my neck. For those of us who are of a generous girth (self included for sure) we can split it up the sides and use the drawstring that is in the bag for a belt. I won't pre-slit them or pull loose the drawstring as that fashion statement will be a more personal choice. I will have a pair of scissors for folks to use in that modification. Won't we all be lovely? Sorry PurpleFi....just couldn't find any purple garbage bags.


Just gorgeous!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

5:10pm here and I am all caught up now. 

Was a crazy busy day at work today, was seriously relieved when it was 3pm and I got to leave.

I am so excited for everyone traveling to the kap(top side and down-under)

Poledra-sorry to hear of your Uncle's fall the other night. Glad it was a clean break though. Should be easier to heal.

Gwen-The voluptuous model in the garbage bag looks fantastic. :thumbup: 

Julie-You have nothing but love in your heart and only want the best for Fale. I am praying that the right people in Australia see that and do what is best for you and Fale.

I am off for now to finish number 15 hat that is on my needles.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

oh ya I forgot to post this.....Look at what I got today at work. We are Star Wars fans at our house.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the garbage bag apron. I am enlarging the neck opening a bit as I personally can not stand anything tight on my neck. For those of us who are of a generous girth (self included for sure) we can split it up the sides and use the drawstring that is in the bag for a belt. I won't pre-slit them or pull loose the drawstring as that fashion statement will be a more personal choice. I will have a pair of scissors for folks to use in that modification. Won't we all be lovely? Sorry PurpleFi....just couldn't find any purple garbage bags.


Beautiful apron Gwen, no worries as I am not doing the dyeing and if I was it would be in purple so any splashes on my vlothes wouldn't show : :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> oh ya I forgot to post this.....Look at what I got today at work. We are Star Wars fans at our house.


Wow! Love all your little hats. X


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> oh ya I forgot to post this.....Look at what I got today at work. We are Star Wars fans at our house.


Check out the star wars fair isle hats on Ravelry. They are pretty neat and I bet you could knit up one of those in no time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the garbage bag apron. I am enlarging the neck opening a bit as I personally can not stand anything tight on my neck. For those of us who are of a generous girth (self included for sure) we can split it up the sides and use the drawstring that is in the bag for a belt. I won't pre-slit them or pull loose the drawstring as that fashion statement will be a more personal choice. I will have a pair of scissors for folks to use in that modification. Won't we all be lovely? Sorry PurpleFi....just couldn't find any purple garbage bags.


Did we not decide a long time ago that the word is Rubensian or Rubenesque? Rembrandt had a thing for ladies of our dimensions, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> ...
> 
> I am so excited for everyone traveling to the kap(top side and down-under)
> ...
> ...


Just wish the unmentionables would realise that! Thanks for the prayers, Melody- don't forget to post #15 when it is complete!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well here I am. Haven't read any of this TP.
Woke up early this morning (5am) read for a while and then decided that I would go for a walk. After all it was almost freezing and my brother has seen Platypuses in the river across from his place. So of I went and I saw one swimming! Wasn't able to get a photo but saw one- they are not easy to see, first one I have seen in the wild (and only ever seen a couple in zoos as well) so a very exciting sighting for me. David will be jealous- he spent hours once trying to see one in a spot where they are sometimes seen and I was only out the house for 10 minutes and saw it!
I will go onto my ipad at some time and post some photos and say more then, but for now I am on my DBs computer. He is away for a couple of days so Maryanne and I have a couple of days to do things without him before we go to Goulburn on Thursday. 
But now to get some breakfast and read 11 pages here.
And see if I can find out why my new GPS stopped working yesterday. Resorted to the phone to find our way here last night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well it's only taken DD & me an hour and a half to install skype but it's done! and i am now typing one handed with a bouncy little girl in the other arm. if you want me on skype with you please send me a pm. dh will have a fit if i post it publicly! gwe i already sent you a request. arriana wants to help me type so i will check back later

tami


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's right Julie.....I like voluptuous too though. . And yes, I am a voluptuous Rubenesque woman...hear me roar! ROFL (just can't get up from the floor.....more LOL)



Lurker 2 said:


> Did we not decide a long time ago that the word is Rubensian or Rubenesque? Rembrandt had a thing for ladies of our dimensions, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's right Julie.....I like voluptuous too though. . And yes, I am a voluptuous Rubenesque woman...hear me roar! ROFL (just can't get up from the floor.....more LOL)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This was on Facebook and this was the only way I knew to be able to post it here. Since so many are saying they are catching colds I though this might help.
> 
> EDIT: When trying to open it it wouldn't open so I'll retype it and post it.
> Honey and Cinnamon to Cure Colds
> ...


One of the things in one of my showbags from a few weeks ago was Cinnamon honey! Tasted good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be doing that, Tami. And thanks.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cool is that Margaret.....they seem like such an interesting animal. How lucky to have see one especially so quickly. Wish a photo had been possible but do understand. Hope you and Maryanne have a nice couple of days on your own and safe travels on to Goulburn. Enjoy!


darowil said:


> Well here I am. Haven't read any of this TP.
> Woke up early this morning (5am) read for a while and then decided that I would go for a walk. After all it was almost freezing and my brother has seen Platypuses in the river across from his place. So of I went and I saw one swimming! Wasn't able to get a photo but saw one- they are not easy to see, first one I have seen in the wild (and only ever seen a couple in zoos as well) so a very exciting sighting for me. David will be jealous- he spent hours once trying to see one in a spot where they are sometimes seen and I was only out the house for 10 minutes and saw it!
> I will go onto my ipad at some time and post some photos and say more then, but for now I am on my DBs computer. He is away for a couple of days so Maryanne and I have a couple of days to do things without him before we go to Goulburn on Thursday.
> But now to get some breakfast and read 11 pages here.
> And see if I can find out why my new GPS stopped working yesterday. Resorted to the phone to find our way here last night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Not only good for a cold, but some recent studies suggest that cinnamon might have some risk reducing for Alzheimer's because of it's anti-inflammatory properties.


I was adding cinnamon to my coffee for a while after Fireball Dave suggested it. Added a nice flavour to the coffee as well. But he recommended to make sure if adding to a plunger to keep one just for it. The flavour hangs around and the grounds get thick and gooey.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How cool is that Margaret.....they seem like such an interesting animal. How lucky to have see one especially so quickly. Wish a photo had been possible but do understand. Hope you and Maryanne have a nice couple of days on your own and safe travels on to Goulburn. Enjoy!


I had my phone but it had gone by the time I got it out. While knowing they were there I didn't expect to see one and so wasn't ready.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm taing a break from here for awhile. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Tami* I love that idea! I take it you mean REAL cards not the email type. What would we need to do other than give you our snail mail address and real & avatar name? I can put a tablet out for everyone to put their name & snail mail in to get it started for you. Folks could then put their email address too so you can distribute it to those interested via email. You even could post a deadline on here for those that won't be at the KAP but do want to do this. and they can send you their snail mail address. * I Love it! * I'll already have a bunch of tablets at the KAP for folks so let me know if you want me to put one out for this purpose. Love, love, love it. Did I indicate I like this idea? LOL


LOL, I was afraid of this! LOL Teasing aside, I do love doing this. What I do for the other forum, and we can figure out how we want to do it for us, is I Post on the forum that it's time for the sign up, and post the rules and include a deadline. It usually takes at the very least 7 days, and can take up to 14 days, for mail from the USA to get to countries over seas. USPS usually tells me to figure 7 days to Canada, and 14 to Europe and Austrailia/New Zealand. I have sent both post cards and regular cards in the past. Of course, here, postage is less to mail post cards, at least in country. If I send them out of the country, I send them in envelopes, so postage would still be the same as sending normal cards. The cards can be purchased or hand made. Or even just a photo card. I have everyone email me with the card exchange in the subject line, with their screen name, real name and snail mail address, and email. I then reply to them so the email address stays in my contact list. I then copy and paste into a word doc in the order I receive them. After the cut off date, I divide the list into groups of 10. You must send to all 10 people on the list in which your name appears. After you have sent to those people, you may send to any or all of the rest of the people on the list that you wish to.

If this sounds like something that people would like to do, we can figure out how we want to work it. we can talk about it here and at KAP. I don't think we are going on a road trip right after KAP, so I will start it for the other forum right after I get back. I cut off for them just before our Thanksgiving, then divide the list and get it sent out to ONLY those who signed up so they can get started on it. I try to set a deadline for having them sent out for about Dec. 1 so that everyone receives their cards in plenty of time to display them as part of their decorations if they want to.

I prefer to have the info sent in an email so I can copy band paste so I don't make any mistakes typing the info into the document but we will see how it will work here. This is structured differently than the other forum.

Tami


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks to Kate- I checked again to see if I could copy what is being posted by Elisa (senior) it does worry me to see Fale so thin.


While he has lost a lot of weight he looks well and happy which I'm sure you pleased about. But you really should be kept in the loop re his health so you know whether the weight is a bad thing or not. Hopefully soon you will able to be kept up to date with these things


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's right Julie.....I like voluptuous too though. . And yes, I am a voluptuous Rubenesque woman...hear me roar! ROFL (just can't get up from the floor.....more LOL)


Very good Gwen. Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today I'll be fashioning aprons from 39 gallon trash bags for our yarn dyers at the KAP. Got a giggle inside thinking of us in our KAP t-shirts and garbage bag aprons.....Now won't that be a sight!
> .


Especially if that is all you are wearing!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> One of the things in one of my showbags from a few weeks ago was Cinnamon honey! Tasted good.


Cinnamon honey, my grandma and I used to sit up late into the night, well late for me, and drink tea and have cinnamon honey butter on toast. It was like heaven on earth to be with the sweetest lady on this earth eating the best thing on earth.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe I will speed up after I have gone a few more times & know how to use some of the many gadgets she has. I think she must do these afternoons so she has an excuse to buy all the stamps & templates she wants otherwise I think it would get quite expensive to buy all that stuff for just yourself. She has a bunch of punches, a template thing that you place on paper & crank through, not sure what its called plus a whole cupboard full of stamps & different colored ink pads.


Bonnie, she sounds like me! I have tons of stamps, ink pads and paper. I also have one of the embossing machines to crank through. It will emboss and cut out dies. And, yes, it does get expensive! BUT, you can make the cards as simple or as complicated as you want. One stamp, one ink pad, one color card stock, can make a beautiful, simple card. And sometimes simple is best. I have done deep blue paper with a nativity stamped in silver, gold or white ink, and it was beautiful. I have also stamped and embossed (there are 2 kinds of embossing) and colored the stamped image with pens or pencils. I will admit that last year, I ended up sending store bought cards to almost everyone. It was the first Christmas after Dad passed away, and I just couldn't make myself do that many. So the most special people got hand made cards, the rest got store bought. The important thing was that I thought enough of each and every one of them to send them a card to let them know I was thinking of them during the Christmas season. Oh, and I still am learning new things. And I have been stamping longer than I have been knitting, which is about 13 years.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just dropping in to say a very early goodnight all. I have to be up at silly o'clock tomorrow morning to get to the airport and checked in by 5.00am. I'm off to Portugal for a few days with DS#2. Never been to Portugal before so I'm really looking forward to it. I'm taking my camera so hope to be able to post a few photos when I get back. I wish all those travelling to KAP (north and south) a safe and uneventful journey. I will be home before next Saturday so hope to meet up with some on Skype. Julie I hope you have a good trip to Australia and get to meet up with Fale and achieve all you hope for.


Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Aaron's friend with the cancer spreading. I do hope they are able to help him and prayers for him.

Sorry about the bathtub accident and broken arm. That poor wife hurting herself getting him out of the tub. Just an awful time of it for sure and she must have been desperate.

Hope all are doing well. Those on trips or about to take trips, which is so many of us, safe travel wishes.

Prayers Julie and Your Wed., departure will be our Tues., so will keep that in mind.

How I wish the platypus would have stayed for his picture, but take it he was feeling shy. So glad you saw him though Darowil and that will be in your memory book even if it didn't make it into your picture book.

How wonderful that Machriste can get some time with the girls and have a lovely trip with all the autumn colors.

DH and I went to one of the lakes today and just took in this beautiful day and the gorgeous scenery. We stopped near Naples and got a grape tart at Monicas Pies and then drove to the lake again and sat and relished each bite. I don't eat sugar so this was a rare once a year treat for me.

Wow a trip to Portugal. Have a wonderful time Angelam. I know this will be special for you and you deserve it. May it be healing and uplifting.

Sam, hope you are starting to feel better.

Purple-fi...Have a wonderful trip. Won't be long now.

BusyworkerBee...I can't find my recipe and I asked my sister. She is the one that made them and gave me the recipe, but since the move back from Germany, I can't find any of my recipe cards. She has moved too and can't find hers, but it had confectioners sugar in it. I'm hoping to hear from her if she finds her recipe. They were as good as the Reeses that you buy, maybe even better. Not just peanut butter in chocolate, but fancied up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OH...re the possible Christmas card exchange.....one year I...YES EMBROIDERED all my Christmas cards! Did you now you can embroider cards on an embroidery machine; really cool. I know....I'm a nut addicted to knitting and machine embroidery.....LOL


YOU can, and I am sure they are beautiful. I can't on my PE-150. I can only use the built in designs. I no longer have a way to transfer them to the card for the machine, so it doesn't get used. And as M bought it for me on ebay, instead of in a store, I had no lessons on using it, and I am very much a see it done type of learner. Right now I can't even get to it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

puppymargo said:


> T'is me - for some reason, I haven't been able to get online - have no idea whats wrong. Waiting for Ron to get back from Louisville and hopefully he will come over and get it up and running. Kate thank you so much for filling in again this week - really appreciate it. My arm is doing fine, havent tried knitting yet but I'm going to try that today. The weather beautiful today and I'm hoping itll last through til next weekend.
> - Sam


Good to hear that the arm is not bothering you too much and hopefully you can manage some knitting at least. And once your computer lets you back on at least read what is happening and comment occasionally at least with your one hand.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the garbage bag apron. I am enlarging the neck opening a bit as I personally can not stand anything tight on my neck. For those of us who are of a generous girth (self included for sure) we can split it up the sides and use the drawstring that is in the bag for a belt. I won't pre-slit them or pull loose the drawstring as that fashion statement will be a more personal choice. I will have a pair of scissors for folks to use in that modification. Won't we all be lovely? Sorry PurpleFi....just couldn't find any purple garbage bags.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the garbage bag apron. I am enlarging the neck opening a bit as I personally can not stand anything tight on my neck. For those of us who are of a generous girth (self included for sure) we can split it up the sides and use the drawstring that is in the bag for a belt. I won't pre-slit them or pull loose the drawstring as that fashion statement will be a more personal choice. I will have a pair of scissors for folks to use in that modification. Won't we all be lovely? Sorry PurpleFi....just couldn't find any purple garbage bags.


Who is the darling creature behind you on a little sleeping pad? Looks lonely.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Gwen...you are so adorable that your dog is checking out that view. Maybe he thinks that a gray alien has invaded the home. At least our clothes will be protected from the dye. I am sure that Matthew will find a way to wear the dye though. He is all boy.


Oh, tell Matthew that his Aunt Mary Jo will surely also get dye everywhere. Still trying to figure out what pants I can wear to get thru the day but not mind them getting dyed. Top not a problem, half my tops are tie-dyed.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's right Julie.....I like voluptuous too though. . And yes, I am a voluptuous Rubenesque woman...hear me roar! ROFL (just can't get up from the floor.....more LOL)


Oh, how nice-- you have me laughing out loud-- really good for our health to laugh a LOT. Esp the floor part!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> I had my phone but it had gone by the time I got it out. While knowing they were there I didn't expect to see one and so wasn't ready.


Your platypus tale was wonderful-- what a treat. hope you can later get a pix.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, you might want to take a couple of older photos with you to show the weight loss that is concerning you. Just a thought. It might just be that one more thing that swings everything in your favor. I'm still keeping you both in my prayers


Not necessarily- weight loss could be viewed as a good thing. They could argue that he was overweight before and use it as an indication that is being cared for better. 
However even if the weight loss is a good thing (with no sinister cause) it is not actually a reflection of Julie's care for Fale as until recently he has been an adult capable of caring for himself and so Julie had minimal control over what he ate and how much. Now it is likely that food can be placed in front of him and he likely only eats what he is provided with. But while with Julie he was still well able to get what he wanted to eat.
While we can advise our spouses what we think they should be eating we can't make them eat what we want them to eat. And indeed we don't have a right to make them eat what we want them to eat while they can still make the choose for themselves. So Fales weight was his responsibility not Julie's- and the same actually goes for his health as well. 20 years ago it was not up to Julie to realise that something needed attention but up to Fale (not that he had stomach cancer 20 years ago, but no health issue from 20 years ago was the responsibility of Julie to pick up)


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Had a lovely day but sure didn't get much Art Center stuff done! DD#2 called Thurs night wanting me to come to her house (4 1/2 hrs and thru Kansas City MO, which scares me) and was not happy when I wouldn't. Then wanted to come here, which I would have done but she wanted only 1 day. Seemed dumb because I would have had to clear off the bed so she had someplace to sleep (KAP stuff on it!!) So I suggested we meet almost half way, at Lawrence, which we did. Took her a bunch of stuff for school. We ate lunch at Qudobo (sp?)and then started trying to find what she wanted for school-- bulletin board paper. School has only 3 colors, no yellow, no blue. A nice lady suggested Hobby Lobby and sure enough, they had small pieces (4 ft X 12 ft). I picked up some yarn for a project I want to knit on the trip, then we went to WalMart for more school stuff, etc. I did my monthly Wally shopping. Then went for drinks and sat and talked for an hour. Very pleasant and not so far for either of us. Managed to get home in time to get a hair cut.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have no medical training what so ever- only common sense. If he had pain we went to the doctor- as would any sensible person- but it seems nothing I was doing matches her idea of what I should have been doing.


But take note of what I was saying in my last post. For the large majority of the time Fale lived with you he was responsible for his own health etc not you. Only close to the time Lupe took over care could it be argued that maybe you had some responsibility- but even this is questionable from what you said at the time. 
This is important to keep in mind to raise if they try to say that you weren't caring for him well over the last 20 years. He was a responsible adult and as such he had the ability and right to make choices for himself (and you had no rights to make him eat what you wanted him to or to make him go to the doctor if he didn't want to go-if you even knew about the symptoms you supposedly missed. After all he needed to let you know most of the symptoms, many would not be observable.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the garbage bag apron. I am enlarging the neck opening a bit as I personally can not stand anything tight on my neck. For those of us who are of a generous girth (self included for sure) we can split it up the sides and use the drawstring that is in the bag for a belt. I won't pre-slit them or pull loose the drawstring as that fashion statement will be a more personal choice. I will have a pair of scissors for folks to use in that modification. Won't we all be lovely? Sorry PurpleFi....just couldn't find any purple garbage bags.


Wonderful fashion statement


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL, I was afraid of this! LOL Teasing aside, I do love doing this. What I do for the other forum, and we can figure out how we want to do it for us, is I Post on the forum that it's time for the sign up, and post the rules and include a deadline. It usually takes at the very least 7 days, and can take up to 14 days, for mail from the USA to get to countries over seas. USPS usually tells me to figure 7 days to Canada, and 14 to Europe and Austrailia/New Zealand. I have sent both post cards and regular cards in the past. Of course, here, postage is less to mail post cards, at least in country. If I send them out of the country, I send them in envelopes, so postage would still be the same as sending normal cards. The cards can be purchased or hand made. Or even just a photo card. I have everyone email me with the card exchange in the subject line, with their screen name, real name and snail mail address, and email. I then reply to them so the email address stays in my contact list. I then copy and paste into a word doc in the order I receive them. After the cut off date, I divide the list into groups of 10. You must send to all 10 people on the list in which your name appears. After you have sent to those people, you may send to any or all of the rest of the people on the list that you wish to.
> 
> If this sounds like something that people would like to do, we can figure out how we want to work it. we can talk about it here and at KAP. I don't think we are going on a road trip right after KAP, so I will start it for the other forum right after I get back. I cut off for them just before our Thanksgiving, then divide the list and get it sent out to ONLY those who signed up so they can get started on it. I try to set a deadline for having them sent out for about Dec. 1 so that everyone receives their cards in plenty of time to display them as part of their decorations if they want to.
> 
> ...


You would need to ask us to PM you and then ask us for our emails in a reply as you are not allowed to ask for email addresses on the open forum- even if you ask them to PM the email address. I used to say that if anyone wanted to get reminders for the Adelaide catchup to send me a PM with their email address and I would include them. Until one wasn't put through and I was told it was because I was soliciting email addresses which is against forum rules.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Bonnie*
> 
> The dried beets reconstituted to a texture not unlike a raw beet and will be either pickled or sauced with the sauce below.
> 
> ...


Your home pickled beets sound delicious. Now I'm hungry for them although I'll have to settle for store boughten ones!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, tell Matthew that his Aunt Mary Jo will surely also get dye everywhere. Still trying to figure out what pants I can wear to get thru the day but not mind them getting dyed. Top not a problem, half my tops are tie-dyed.


I will let him know. He will have so many new family members after next weekend. We were discussing our plans for Thursday and Friday. I will wake him up early on Friday to help with some of the preparations that need to be done before our departure. I don't have any problem waking up early, but he will. I know he will cooperate since he is excited to be going on this trip. I intend to wear black pants so they won't show the dye.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe I will speed up after I have gone a few more times & know how to use some of the many gadgets she has. I think she must do these afternoons so she has an excuse to buy all the stamps & templates she wants otherwise I think it would get quite expensive to buy all that stuff for just yourself. She has a bunch of punches, a template thing that you place on paper & crank through, not sure what its called plus a whole cupboard full of stamps & different colored ink pads.


My sister makes all of her cards and has for several years. I'm sure she has all the gadgets, ink pads, paper,etc that you've mentioned. She and a group of friends each have a "card party" with demos of various items a couple of times a year. She makes beautiful cards and can afford all the doo-dads!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Night night Angela, have a fun and saafe trip. see you when I get back xxx


I, too, hope your holiday is fun. Looking forward to pictures.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the garbage bag apron. I am enlarging the neck opening a bit as I personally can not stand anything tight on my neck. For those of us who are of a generous girth (self included for sure) we can split it up the sides and use the drawstring that is in the bag for a belt. I won't pre-slit them or pull loose the drawstring as that fashion statement will be a more personal choice. I will have a pair of scissors for folks to use in that modification. Won't we all be lovely? Sorry PurpleFi....just couldn't find any purple garbage bags.


It's definitely a fashion statement!! I love it.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> oh ya I forgot to post this.....Look at what I got today at work. We are Star Wars fans at our house.


Star Wars still rules after all these years!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did we not decide a long time ago that the word is Rubensian or Rubenesque? Rembrandt had a thing for ladies of our dimensions, too!


As did Michelangelo!! Although his ladies tended to be rather muscular!
Junek


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Good to hear from Sam. Good luck with the knitting. When I broke my wrist, I was knitting with two weeks. It took a bit longer to get the tension right.

Julie-safe travels. Praying that you will have outcomes that you are hoping for.

Love the apron, Gwen.

Safe travels to all who are going to KAPs.

Good news for me - as of last Friday, I am halfway through radiation! Have not suffered any side effects so far.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Good to hear from Sam. Good luck with the knitting. When I broke my wrist, I was knitting with two weeks. It took a bit longer to get the tension right.
> 
> Julie-safe travels. Praying that you will have outcomes that you are hoping for.
> 
> ...


That's great news and even better that you have no side effects!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

purl2diva said:


> Good to hear from Sam. Good luck with the knitting. When I broke my wrist, I was knitting with two weeks. It took a bit longer to get the tension right.
> 
> Julie-safe travels. Praying that you will have outcomes that you are hoping for.
> 
> ...


That is so awesome. I hope things will continue this way and that the cancer will be gone when you are done with the treatments.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tonight, Matthew and I were going to the store. When we stepped outside we saw the sky filled with balloons. It was so awesome. I am going to try and share some of the pictures with you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, just read Skype policy and afraid of charges. What has been your experience?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the garbage bag apron. I am enlarging the neck opening a bit as I personally can not stand anything tight on my neck. For those of us who are of a generous girth (self included for sure) we can split it up the sides and use the drawstring that is in the bag for a belt. I won't pre-slit them or pull loose the drawstring as that fashion statement will be a more personal choice. I will have a pair of scissors for folks to use in that modification. Won't we all be lovely? Sorry PurpleFi....just couldn't find any purple garbage bags. [/quote
> 
> No purple garbage bags!!! Maybe you all should all bring any purple (and other colors) decorations you having laying around waiting to be put to use and have an apron decorating contest!!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> But take note of what I was saying in my last post. For the large majority of the time Fale lived with you he was responsible for his own health etc not you. Only close to the time Lupe took over care could it be argued that maybe you had some responsibility- but even this is questionable from what you said at the time.
> This is important to keep in mind to raise if they try to say that you weren't caring for him well over the last 20 years. He was a responsible adult and as such he had the ability and right to make choices for himself (and you had no rights to make him eat what you wanted him to or to make him go to the doctor if he didn't want to go-if you even knew about the symptoms you supposedly missed. After all he needed to let you know most of the symptoms, many would not be observable.)


That is so very true! I hope and pray that the tribunal will understand and agree.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the garbage bag apron. I am enlarging the neck opening a bit as I personally can not stand anything tight on my neck. For those of us who are of a generous girth (self included for sure) we can split it up the sides and use the drawstring that is in the bag for a belt. I won't pre-slit them or pull loose the drawstring as that fashion statement will be a more personal choice. I will have a pair of scissors for folks to use in that modification. Won't we all be lovely? Sorry PurpleFi....just couldn't find any purple garbage bags. [/quote
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Pacer, what beautiful pictures! High on my bucket list is to ride in a balloon. And not a tethered one either.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> While he has lost a lot of weight he looks well and happy which I'm sure you pleased about. But you really should be kept in the loop re his health so you know whether the weight is a bad thing or not. Hopefully soon you will able to be kept up to date with these things


I'm not sure I'm remembering correctly, but is Fale dealing with some memory issues? Loss of appetite and weight loss are common symptoms for folks with Alzheimer's disease and some other dementias. Also, losing the sense of smell as we age significantly affects the taste of food, making eating less pleasurable. I found that my mom grew to like foods that were tangy, liked bbq ribs and chicken. At one of the assisted living where I worked we had a woman who would only eat food that had sugar on it, even mashed potatoes and gravy. It seems for some, it is the taste element of "sweet" that is one of the last to go.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purl2diva - that is wonderful news that you're not suffering any bad effects. Prayers and hugs as you go through the rest of the treatments.



purl2diva said:


> Good to hear from Sam. Good luck with the knitting. When I broke my wrist, I was knitting with two weeks. It took a bit longer to get the tension right.
> 
> Julie-safe travels. Praying that you will have outcomes that you are hoping for.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busy day, waxed floors and furniture in living room. We're hosting knitting this week and didn't know if I'd have energy during week with PT. Maya and I went out at noon and walked 35 minutes. Nice to have it cool enough to walk later in day.
Angela, have a wonderful time in Portugal with your son.
Gwen, ravishing in your apron.
Julie, warm hugs.
Darowil,how exciting to see platypus in the wild. Since moving to desert have seen desert Fox, coyote, road runners, California quail, burros, scorpions, tarantula, rattlesnakes, horny toads, water ouzels, and tortoises in the wild. As you can imagine, I was happier to see some than others.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Tonight, Matthew and I were going to the store. When we stepped outside we saw the sky filled with balloons. It was so awesome. I am going to try and share some of the pictures with you.


I got to ride in one of these when we were in Ariz a few years back-- totally awesome, just a tiny bit scary when coming down.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so understand wanting the information in an email; does make keeping track more efficient as well as ease in adding to your own list with their spelling. Like I said, I for the idea. What other forum do you do this on?



tami_ohio said:


> LOL, I was afraid of this! LOL Teasing aside, I do love doing this. What I do for the other forum, and we can figure out how we want to do it for us, is I Post on the forum that it's time for the sign up, and post the rules and include a deadline. It usually takes at the very least 7 days, and can take up to 14 days, for mail from the USA to get to countries over seas. USPS usually tells me to figure 7 days to Canada, and 14 to Europe and Austrailia/New Zealand. I have sent both post cards and regular cards in the past. Of course, here, postage is less to mail post cards, at least in country. If I send them out of the country, I send them in envelopes, so postage would still be the same as sending normal cards. The cards can be purchased or hand made. Or even just a photo card. I have everyone email me with the card exchange in the subject line, with their screen name, real name and snail mail address, and email. I then reply to them so the email address stays in my contact list. I then copy and paste into a word doc in the order I receive them. After the cut off date, I divide the list into groups of 10. You must send to all 10 people on the list in which your name appears. After you have sent to those people, you may send to any or all of the rest of the people on the list that you wish to.
> 
> If this sounds like something that people would like to do, we can figure out how we want to work it. we can talk about it here and at KAP. I don't think we are going on a road trip right after KAP, so I will start it for the other forum right after I get back. I cut off for them just before our Thanksgiving, then divide the list and get it sent out to ONLY those who signed up so they can get started on it. I try to set a deadline for having them sent out for about Dec. 1 so that everyone receives their cards in plenty of time to display them as part of their decorations if they want to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ewwwww....that would be sticky hot....clingy....yuck......will have other clothes on under it; at least I will! LOL


darowil said:


> Especially if that is all you are wearing!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Busy day, waxed floors and furniture in living room. We're hosting knitting this week and didn't know if I'd have energy during week with PT. Maya and I went out at noon and walked 35 minutes. Nice to have it cool enough to walk later in day.
> Angela, have a wonderful time in Portugal with your son.
> Gwen, ravishing in your apron.
> Julie, warm hugs.
> Darowil,how exciting to see platypus in the wild. Since moving to desert have seen desert Fox, coyote, road runners, California quail, burros, scorpions, tarantula, rattlesnakes, horny toads, water ouzels, and tortoises in the wild. As you can imagine, I was happier to see some than others.


What's a water ouzel? Know all the rest, have seen most in the wild.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is Truman our chihuahua. He always looks looney....lol...quite a spoiled little one. Truman is 8 years old and actually thinks he is the alpha dog here. He definitely has a Napoleon complex LOL. Sleeps with me & DH every night snuggled up to my chest. So don't let his lonely look fool ya! He is almost always on my lap if I'm sitting down in my recliner too.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Who is the darling creature behind you on a little sleeping pad? Looks lonely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Mary Jo we can make you a garbage bag skirt too to be worn over your pants....I'll have extra bags & my handy dandy purple scissors with me. They are already packed! I'm serious now! LOL Anyone else concerned about that can also get one.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, tell Matthew that his Aunt Mary Jo will surely also get dye everywhere. Still trying to figure out what pants I can wear to get thru the day but not mind them getting dyed. Top not a problem, half my tops are tie-dyed.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

angelam said:


> Just dropping in to say a very early goodnight all. I have to be up at silly o'clock tomorrow morning to get to the airport and checked in by 5.00am. I'm off to Portugal for a few days with DS#2. Never been to Portugal before so I'm really looking forward to it. I'm taking my camera so hope to be able to post a few photos when I get back. I wish all those travelling to KAP (north and south) a safe and uneventful journey. I will be home before next Saturday so hope to meet up with some on Skype. Julie I hope you have a good trip to Australia and get to meet up with Fale and achieve all you hope for.


The architecture in Portugal (and Spain) was wonderful-- all the Moorish influence, etc. We weren't there long but was very beautiful. We were in Lisbon but bussed thru to get there. hope you enjoy your visit and see lots of interesting stuff-- pix needed!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea about the black pants....I have black jeans that would do. .



pacer said:


> I will let him know. He will have so many new family members after next weekend. We were discussing our plans for Thursday and Friday. I will wake him up early on Friday to help with some of the preparations that need to be done before our departure. I don't have any problem waking up early, but he will. I know he will cooperate since he is excited to be going on this trip. I intend to wear black pants so they won't show the dye.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo!!! So glad to hear you are 1/2 way to completion!!!Still have you in my prayers but know you will be just great and back to your normal soon. Many hugs!


purl2diva said:


> Good to hear from Sam. Good luck with the knitting. When I broke my wrist, I was knitting with two weeks. It took a bit longer to get the tension right.
> 
> Julie-safe travels. Praying that you will have outcomes that you are hoping for.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> You should not have suggested the barbed wire. I do not wish to wear that stuff.


LOLOL!!! 
David said baling wire. :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How awesome. I've always wanted to take a balloon ride. Of course I'd probably be scared to death but it just looks so peaceful. I know from having done para-sailing it is so quiet way up high in the sky. Just awesome.


pacer said:


> Tonight, Matthew and I were going to the store. When we stepped outside we saw the sky filled with balloons. It was so awesome. I am going to try and share some of the pictures with you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have never had any charges. You can download the basic and use if for free. I've talked to folks recently even in NZ and the UK (folks from KTP) I know they have other programs they charge for but not the bare basics. What you want to download is the Skype to Skype program.....not where you are calling a mobile or landline phone. Using just your computer to computer there is zero charge. I will go on their site and PM you where and what to download.  If it cost I wouldn't be doing it for sure.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, just read Skype policy and afraid of charges. What has been your experience?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!!
> David said baling wire. :shock:


Baling wire would work! My father said you could fix anything with baling wire.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!!
> David said baling wire. :shock:


Baling wire would work! My father said you could fix anything with baling wire.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, tell Matthew that his Aunt Mary Jo will surely also get dye everywhere. Still trying to figure out what pants I can wear to get thru the day but not mind them getting dyed. Top not a problem, half my tops are tie-dyed.


And the 2 of you won't be the only ones! I will be wearing jeans. Be comfortable!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not necessarily- weight loss could be viewed as a good thing. They could argue that he was overweight before and use it as an indication that is being cared for better.
> However even if the weight loss is a good thing (with no sinister cause) it is not actually a reflection of Julie's care for Fale as until recently he has been an adult capable of caring for himself and so Julie had minimal control over what he ate and how much. Now it is likely that food can be placed in front of him and he likely only eats what he is provided with. But while with Julie he was still well able to get what he wanted to eat.
> While we can advise our spouses what we think they should be eating we can't make them eat what we want them to eat. And indeed we don't have a right to make them eat what we want them to eat while they can still make the choose for themselves. So Fales weight was his responsibility not Julie's- and the same actually goes for his health as well. 20 years ago it was not up to Julie to realise that something needed attention but up to Fale (not that he had stomach cancer 20 years ago, but no health issue from 20 years ago was the responsibility of Julie to pick up)


You are right. I was just thinking that if it was a drastic change in weight that it might be a good idea. I haven't seen enough pictures of Fale to know. I don't want my suggestions to make things worse!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL.....I actually have some purple and teal designed duct tape and thought about putting KAP on the fronts but thought I had enough to do! LOL....Sure you don't want to come do it for us!!! LOL



machriste said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the garbage bag apron. I am enlarging the neck opening a bit as I personally can not stand anything tight on my neck. For those of us who are of a generous girth (self included for sure) we can split it up the sides and use the drawstring that is in the bag for a belt. I won't pre-slit them or pull loose the drawstring as that fashion statement will be a more personal choice. I will have a pair of scissors for folks to use in that modification. Won't we all be lovely? Sorry PurpleFi....just couldn't find any purple garbage bags. [/quote
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Had a lovely day but sure didn't get much Art Center stuff done! DD#2 called Thurs night wanting me to come to her house (4 1/2 hrs and thru Kansas City MO, which scares me) and was not happy when I wouldn't. Then wanted to come here, which I would have done but she wanted only 1 day. Seemed dumb because I would have had to clear off the bed so she had someplace to sleep (KAP stuff on it!!) So I suggested we meet almost half way, at Lawrence, which we did. Took her a bunch of stuff for school. We ate lunch at Qudobo (sp?)and then started trying to find what she wanted for school-- bulletin board paper. School has only 3 colors, no yellow, no blue. A nice lady suggested Hobby Lobby and sure enough, they had small pieces (4 ft X 12 ft). I picked up some yarn for a project I want to knit on the trip, then we went to WalMart for more school stuff, etc. I did my monthly Wally shopping. Then went for drinks and sat and talked for an hour. Very pleasant and not so far for either of us. Managed to get home in time to get a hair cut.


It sounds like you had a good day!

I bought you 6 skeins fo the eyelash yarn tonight. 50g skeins with 57 yards. It doesn't seem like much. If you need more than that I can get it. If you don't want all 6, that is fine also. I have the receipt. In Black.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> It sounds like you had a good day!
> 
> I bought you 6 skeins fo the eyelash yarn tonight. 50g skeins with 57 yards. It doesn't seem like much. If you need more than that I can get it. If you don't want all 6, that is fine also. I have the receipt. In Black.


All 6 sound great! I'll have $$ for you when I see you at KAP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't forget I'm bring you some too to make an exchange with you....no $$$ involved. 


Kansas g-ma said:


> All 6 sound great! I'll have $$ for you when I see you at KAP.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> You would need to ask us to PM you and then ask us for our emails in a reply as you are not allowed to ask for email addresses on the open forum- even if you ask them to PM the email address. I used to say that if anyone wanted to get reminders for the Adelaide catchup to send me a PM with their email address and I would include them. Until one wasn't put through and I was told it was because I was soliciting email addresses which is against forum rules.


Thanks. I'm still learning the forum. And as I only had the bright idea when I read Bonnie's comment, I hadn't had time to think about it. I just got home from DD's and had some supper. I'm trying to catch up again. I will think about how I want to try to do this. This year will be a learning experience as to what will work better if we do it again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I will let him know. He will have so many new family members after next weekend. We were discussing our plans for Thursday and Friday. I will wake him up early on Friday to help with some of the preparations that need to be done before our departure. I don't have any problem waking up early, but he will. I know he will cooperate since he is excited to be going on this trip. I intend to wear black pants so they won't show the dye.


May I ask how old Matthew is? I just love his drawings!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Good news for me - as of last Friday, I am halfway through radiation! Have not suffered any side effects so far.


That is good news! May you have as good luck with the second half.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I so understand wanting the information in an email; does make keeping track more efficient as well as ease in adding to your own list with their spelling. Like I said, I for the idea. What other forum do you do this on?


It is called the Kitchen Table on garden web. It's not a knitting forum.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't forget I'm bring you some too to make an exchange with you....no $$$ involved.


Yes, ma'am, I want it all!! I've got the hooks and a bag of crochet cotton that will come with us. Most of the thread is for making doilies but great colors-- would also make pillowcase edgings, which is what I use it for.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> All 6 sound great! I'll have $$ for you when I see you at KAP.


I will have them there for you. I just added it to my list to take with me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That will be perfect for the person I'm gifting it to.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Yes, ma'am, I want it all!! I've got the hooks and a bag of crochet cotton that will come with us. Most of the thread is for making doilies but great colors-- would also make pillowcase edgings, which is what I use it for.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

There is something wrong here.......It's Saturday night, only 16 pages, and I am all caught up. I don't think this has happened to me in 2 months!

Oh, and guess what everyone! Gwen got to meet my Arriana! We Skyped for just a couple of minutes, as the internet at DD's is not very good. We kept fading in and out. But I was holding Little Miss Arriana when I answered the Skype! She is 16# and 25 inches tall, I think DD said they measured at her dr appt last week. She has grown bunches just in the last 2 weeks. 

Now what am I going to do until M gets home from work? I "should" either work on my home work, or my contribution to the goodie bags. Doesn't mean I will, though!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Purl2, so happy you are halfway through and no side effects.
MaryJo, ouzels are also known as dippers. They are stubby tailed are and sit on rocks in streams and dive under water and walk around catching food. Lots of fun to watch. They always live near streams and often build their nest behind waterfalls.
On the coast I've seen whales, dolphin, seals, otters, Turkey, elephant seals and of course pelicans.
Pacer, we see lots of hot air balloons in Napa.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Machriste, glad you are getting a day out. Enjoy all the lovely leaves, I love the colors unfortunately our leaves don't last long once they turn & side we have had crazy winds al week the trees are now bare. How is Jack doing?
> 
> Julie, Fale certainly looks thinner in the latest photo.  I hope you get to see him & find him well.
> 
> ...


It does sound like a great day out. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

puppymargo said:


> T'is me - for some reason, I haven't been able to get online - have no idea whats wrong. Waiting for Ron to get back from Louisville and hopefully he will come over and get it up and running. Kate thank you so much for filling in again this week - really appreciate it. My arm is doing fine, havent tried knitting yet but I'm going to try that today. The weather beautiful today and I'm hoping itll last through til next weekend.
> - Sam


Hey Sam, glad you are doing okay, hope Ron is able to get the computer running properly again. Behave. Healing hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Or at least have it pointed out to her that what she is doing is WRONG.


Very true.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And Arriana is just precious! She even gave me a wave....


tami_ohio said:


> There is something wrong here.......It's Saturday night, only 16 pages, and I am all caught up. I don't think this has happened to me in 2 months!
> 
> Oh, and guess what everyone! Gwen got to meet my Arriana! We Skyped for just a couple of minutes, as the internet at DD's is not very good. We kept fading in and out. But I was holding Little Miss Arriana when I answered the Skype! She is 16# and 25 inches tall, I think DD said they measured at her dr appt last week. She has grown bunches just in the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Now what am I going to do until M gets home from work? I "should" either work on my home work, or my contribution to the goodie bags. Doesn't mean I will, though!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And Arriana is just precious! She even game me a wave....


She had a little help with the wave. So far it's mostly tiny finger wiggles. She wasn't sure she liked Skype! Good thing mommy was right there. But she didn't cry until after we were finished. She had also skipped her 5pm nap, so was getting pretty sleepy, but wasn't about to give up and go to sleep. Hope she sleeps all night tonight. DD was up with her about 6 times last night. Again. And mommy doesn't get naps.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well she was seeing a pretty frightening site (LOL)! I figured the wave was "helped" a little. Hope she sleeps well tonight.


tami_ohio said:


> She had a little help with the wave. So far it's mostly tiny finger wiggles. She wasn't sure she liked Skype! Good thing mommy was right there. But she didn't cry until after we were finished. She had also skipped her 5pm nap, so was getting pretty sleepy, but wasn't about to give up and go to sleep. Hope she sleeps all night tonight. DD was up with her about 6 times last night. Again. And mommy doesn't get naps.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening all. We had a totally beautiful day. Worked outside , My first Sat off since Memorial Day. So I trimmed bushes and did some decorating out the front door for the fall holidays. It was so wonderful. 82 degrees.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Spider! Hope you are feeling better. Glad you had such a nice day outside.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodnight all. Headed to dreamland....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well she was seeing a pretty frightening site (LOL)! I figured the wave was "helped" a little. Hope she sleeps well tonight.


No she wasn't seeing a pretty frightening site. She was seeing pretty site!

Now it's Baccia (Granny) who is wondering how much sleep is in the forecast. I took my last dose of mucus relief about 1 1/2 hours ago, and am getting antsy. Not a good sign. I knew it would be coming, since I've had 3 doses today, and at least 2 yesterday and the day before. I actually was able to take it longer than I expected to. But the dr. was glad I had started taking it before I went to see her. Said it probably kept me from getting bronchitis or a sinus infection. M is on his way home from work. He just sent me a text. Yay!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Purl2, so happy you are halfway through and no side effects.
> MaryJo, ouzels are also known as dippers. They are stubby tailed are and sit on rocks in streams and dive under water and walk around catching food. Lots of fun to watch. They always live near streams and often build their nest behind waterfalls.
> On the coast I've seen whales, dolphin, seals, otters, Turkey, elephant seals and of course pelicans.
> Pacer, we see lots of hot air balloons in Napa.


Wow-- I love birds, have lots of feeders, etc, but had NOT heard of that one. Fascinating. I've seen all you just listed-- we have wild turkeys around here, used to have a tom and a couple hens that came to my yard at the lake, great fun when he courted. Pelicans fly over on their way from/to who knows where. When I first moved to the lake I was out sweeping my second-story deck and a flock flew over, swear I could have knocked them down with my broom, they were so low. They flew over the town and circled in a large group. Really something to see.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great aprons, they should work well.
Rookie, lovely photos of the balloons but no one could get me up in one.
Purl2Diva, glad your treatments are going well, just make sure you get lots of rest as your immune system will be compromised. Take care.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

MaryJo, my DH calls them pelican patrols.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Almost done with the workshop materials. Just a little more to do tomorrow. I have been packing things to bring in boxes as I have gone along so won't be overwhelmed on Thursday. Getting laundry done this weekend and will do some more on Thursday so won't pack clothes until Thursday. That is easier than the rest. Matthew and I will go tomorrow to get more envelopes for his cards. We went today as well. Using those 40% off coupons effectively to keep his costs down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> While he has lost a lot of weight he looks well and happy which I'm sure you pleased about. But you really should be kept in the loop re his health so you know whether the weight is a bad thing or not. Hopefully soon you will able to be kept up to date with these things


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But take note of what I was saying in my last post. For the large majority of the time Fale lived with you he was responsible for his own health etc not you. Only close to the time Lupe took over care could it be argued that maybe you had some responsibility- but even this is questionable from what you said at the time.
> This is important to keep in mind to raise if they try to say that you weren't caring for him well over the last 20 years. He was a responsible adult and as such he had the ability and right to make choices for himself (and you had no rights to make him eat what you wanted him to or to make him go to the doctor if he didn't want to go-if you even knew about the symptoms you supposedly missed. After all he needed to let you know most of the symptoms, many would not be observable.)


Thanks for this, Margaret- I had sort of been feeling that was the case- but had not thought it through.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Good to hear from Sam. Good luck with the knitting. When I broke my wrist, I was knitting with two weeks. It took a bit longer to get the tension right.
> 
> Julie-safe travels. Praying that you will have outcomes that you are hoping for.
> 
> ...


Thanks, and good to hear some good news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> That is so very true! I hope and pray that the tribunal will understand and agree.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I'm not sure I'm remembering correctly, but is Fale dealing with some memory issues? Loss of appetite and weight loss are common symptoms for folks with Alzheimer's disease and some other dementias. Also, losing the sense of smell as we age significantly affects the taste of food, making eating less pleasurable. I found that my mom grew to like foods that were tangy, liked bbq ribs and chicken. At one of the assisted living where I worked we had a woman who would only eat food that had sugar on it, even mashed potatoes and gravy. It seems for some, it is the taste element of "sweet" that is one of the last to go.


Possible diagnosis of Korsakof's syndrome. My dad who was also alcoholic lost all sense of taste, and smell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Busy day, waxed floors and furniture in living room. We're hosting knitting this week and didn't know if I'd have energy during week with PT. Maya and I went out at noon and walked 35 minutes. Nice to have it cool enough to walk later in day.
> Angela, have a wonderful time in Portugal with your son.
> Gwen, ravishing in your apron.
> Julie, warm hugs.
> Darowil,how exciting to see platypus in the wild. Since moving to desert have seen desert Fox, coyote, road runners, California quail, burros, scorpions, tarantula, rattlesnakes, horny toads, water ouzels, and tortoises in the wild. As you can imagine, I was happier to see some than others.


Hugs for you too, Joy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Good to hear from Sam. Good luck with the knitting. When I broke my wrist, I was knitting with two weeks. It took a bit longer to get the tension right.
> 
> Julie-safe travels. Praying that you will have outcomes that you are hoping for.
> 
> ...


That's great that no side effects. And how good to be half way through it as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Busy day, waxed floors and furniture in living room. We're hosting knitting this week and didn't know if I'd have energy during week with PT. Maya and I went out at noon and walked 35 minutes. Nice to have it cool enough to walk later in day.
> Angela, have a wonderful time in Portugal with your son.
> Gwen, ravishing in your apron.
> Julie, warm hugs.
> Darowil,how exciting to see platypus in the wild. Since moving to desert have seen desert Fox, coyote, road runners, California quail, burros, scorpions, tarantula, rattlesnakes, horny toads, water ouzels, and tortoises in the wild. As you can imagine, I was happier to see some than others.


A few of those I think you may have preferred not to see!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey. 
My case is nearly packed and everything seems to be in place. Only 2 more sleeps to go.

Family are coming to lunch today and with a bit of luck we may eat outside.

sending healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Good news for me - as of last Friday, I am halfway through radiation! Have not suffered any side effects so far.


Great news!

:thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tonight, Matthew and I were going to the store. When we stepped outside we saw the sky filled with balloons. It was so awesome. I am going to try and share some of the pictures with you.


What a sight, but I agree with Bonnie, you wouldn't get me up in one for all the tea in China!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning from a hazy, but promising to be nice later, west coast. I intend having a very lazy day today...DH will be watching the Ryder Cup golf and I intend to just veg out and knit. I'm knitting little hats for the Innocent Smoothie Big Knit - I don't think they do business outwith the UK? The company donates 25p (about 40 US cents?) to Age UK for every hat you send them, and they sell their bottled smoothies with the hats on them! They are only 28 sts and 14 rows with DK, so you can knock out a load in no time, and they are a great way to use up odds and ends of wool. If anyone from the UK is interested all the details are on their web site, and the closing date's not until the beginning of December.
I had a lovely day out with the girls yesterday, but I'm tired today! TTYL.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Great to hear from you, Sam. Sorry to hear you were having problems getting to us. Seems like about every other week, my daughter has to turn our wireless router for internet off and back on so it can reset. Technology is wonderful when it works and a pain in the butt when it doesn't!!
> Take good care of yourself and that arm.
> Hugs,
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

A very late start for me to this week's TP. Has been a very busy weekend here, but I'm not complaining. Here in Sydney we have been blessed with glorious weather with temperatures more like summer than spring. Had some photos to share but they are on the ipad DH is using so will have to post them later in the week.
Hope this weather lasts for next weekend for our Aussie KAP.
Both Goulburn and Canberra can be very cold even at this time of the year but we are hoping for warm days for our weekend get-together. wishing all those travelling to the US KAP safe travels and I am looking forward to talking to some of you via Skype f we can get the time differences right.
Had a bit of a panic last night. After attending a fundraiser for children with a cancer, a good evening of song, dance and comedy, the bag with my wallet in it was missing at the end of the evening. Not any money in it but all my cards, driver's licence etc. Not good timing with the KAP this coming weekend. After several phone calls that took all of this morning, it was tracked down fortunately. Still at the venue. Had been picked up from our table as we were making our farewells as people were packing up and leaving at the end of the night and placed on another table. Quite a relief after a few anxious hours.
Healing hugs to all in need of them.
Julie and Margaret, looking forward to seeing you real soon.
US KP'ers, and your UK guests, have a wonderful KAP. And everyone else, have a great week of knitting or whatever takes your fancy. Take care everyone.
Denise in Sydney


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi, wonderful photos. Made me smile :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks to Kate- I checked again to see if I could copy what is being posted by Elisa (senior) it does worry me to see Fale so thin.


 :thumbup: He does look a bit too thin. I hope upon hope that they bring him to the tribunal and you get to spend some time together.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Denise - So glad you got your wallet back, it's a horrible feeling when you first discover it's lost....ask me how I know.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

KateB said:


> Denise - So glad you got your wallet back, it's a horrible feeling when you first discover it's lost....ask me how I know.


Agreed, not a nice feeling. Would not have been good having no credit cards for next weekend. How dependent we have become on the fantastic plastic!

And now it is bedtime for me. Night night everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Guess you should have used your x-ray vision to see the stomach cancer. You do have that don't you? All super women do! Just trying to make light in a stressful situation but not making light OF the situation. Just emphasizing the ridiculousness of the one who shall not be named.
> 
> Love you Jules!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Gwen...you are so adorable that your dog is checking out that view. Maybe he thinks that a gray alien has invaded the home. At least our clothes will be protected from the dye. I am sure that Matthew will find a way to wear the dye though. He is all boy.


Make sure we get to see heaps of photos please. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is 11c/52f at 07:30. I have tried three times to post from my phone to no avail. :? Trying this a different way now. 

today's coffee enjoy.  

Healing thoughts and energy to those in need and hugs all the way round.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well here I am. Haven't read any of this TP.
> Woke up early this morning (5am) read for a while and then decided that I would go for a walk. After all it was almost freezing and my brother has seen Platypuses in the river across from his place. So of I went and I saw one swimming! Wasn't able to get a photo but saw one- they are not easy to see, first one I have seen in the wild (and only ever seen a couple in zoos as well) so a very exciting sighting for me. David will be jealous- he spent hours once trying to see one in a spot where they are sometimes seen and I was only out the house for 10 minutes and saw it!
> I will go onto my ipad at some time and post some photos and say more then, but for now I am on my DBs computer. He is away for a couple of days so Maryanne and I have a couple of days to do things without him before we go to Goulburn on Thursday.
> But now to get some breakfast and read 11 pages here.
> And see if I can find out why my new GPS stopped working yesterday. Resorted to the phone to find our way here last night.


Yay, a Platypus! I have never seen one in the wild either. Good to hear from you. Safe travels.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> But take note of what I was saying in my last post. For the large majority of the time Fale lived with you he was responsible for his own health etc not you. Only close to the time Lupe took over care could it be argued that maybe you had some responsibility- but even this is questionable from what you said at the time.
> This is important to keep in mind to raise if they try to say that you weren't caring for him well over the last 20 years. He was a responsible adult and as such he had the ability and right to make choices for himself (and you had no rights to make him eat what you wanted him to or to make him go to the doctor if he didn't want to go-if you even knew about the symptoms you supposedly missed. After all he needed to let you know most of the symptoms, many would not be observable.)


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Good to hear from Sam. Good luck with the knitting. When I broke my wrist, I was knitting with two weeks. It took a bit longer to get the tension right.
> 
> Julie-safe travels. Praying that you will have outcomes that you are hoping for.
> 
> ...


Half way, great news! Great that you are not having any side effects so far. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Tonight, Matthew and I were going to the store. When we stepped outside we saw the sky filled with balloons. It was so awesome. I am going to try and share some of the pictures with you.


Wow, how cool!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, just read Skype policy and afraid of charges. What has been your experience?


Its free!!  I assume Gwen may know more, but I have always had it as totally free.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have never had any charges. You can download the basic and use if for free. I've talked to folks recently even in NZ and the UK (folks from KTP) I know they have other programs they charge for but not the bare basics. What you want to download is the Skype to Skype program.....not where you are calling a mobile or landline phone. Using just your computer to computer there is zero charge. I will go on their site and PM you where and what to download.  If it cost I wouldn't be doing it for sure.


And I see that Gwen has the answers...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tonight, Matthew and I were going to the store. When we stepped outside we saw the sky filled with balloons. It was so awesome. I am going to try and share some of the pictures with you.


Thanks for sharing. I was in Albuquerque on vacation many years ago. I was driving to Santa Fe early one morning just the balloons were lifting off in a misty sky. It was a beautiful sight!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for sharing. I was in Albuquerque on vacation many years ago. I was driving to Santa Fe early one morning just the balloons were lifting off in a misty sky. It was a beautiful sight!!
> Junek


Well I am still caught up, yay. 

Our temp got to 30c today :shock: Quite a shock with such a jump up. But it was VERY windy so not really a great day weatherwise.

I got productive this afternoon and cleaned the kitchen windows and put up new lace curtains. Quite proud of myself... spring cleaning. LOL :roll:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Baling wire would work! My father said you could fix anything with baling wire.


But duck tape is even better and it will stick to EVERYTHING!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey.
> My case is nearly packed and everything seems to be in place. Only 2 more sleeps to go.
> 
> Family are coming to lunch today and with a bit of luck we may eat outside.
> ...


Love that the Mini-Me's are all packed and ready for the trip. I'm sure they'll enjoy the holiday as much as the original Me's will!.
Peaceful garden as always.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is 11c/52f at 07:30. I have tried three times to post from my phone to no avail. :? Trying this a different way now.
> 
> today's coffee enjoy.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to those in need and hugs all the way round.


Good morning, Caren! Lovely sharing morning coffee with you
again. I'm thinking of making a pitcher of iced coffee since our high will be about 80f today. Lovely flowers, so bright and cheerful. The Black Pearl Smasher looks like it's ready to rumble!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I am still caught up, yay.
> 
> Our temp got to 30c today :shock: Quite a shock with such a jump up. But it was VERY windy so not really a great day weatherwise.
> 
> I got productive this afternoon and cleaned the kitchen windows and put up new lace curtains. Quite proud of myself... spring cleaning. LOL :roll:


You make me feel like a lazy slug!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> MaryJo, my DH calls them pelican patrols.


Oh, what a perfect name!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> Denise - So glad you got your wallet back, it's a horrible feeling when you first discover it's lost....ask me how I know.


Oh, yes, Nicho, been there, etc. And in this day and age you wouldn't be allowed to go ANYWHERE unless you had the driver's license. So glad you got it back!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is 11c/52f at 07:30. I have tried three times to post from my phone to no avail. :? Trying this a different way now.
> 
> today's coffee enjoy.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to those in need and hugs all the way round.


Good photos and great thoughts (last line).


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> But duck tape is even better and it will stick to EVERYTHING!!!
> Junek


Even some things you'd rather it didn't. And I'm sure my dad also said fix things with baling wire, not barbed wire. Guess barbed REALLY would not come undone.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all approaching 9am here and I have been up for 2 hours already. I finished off number 15 yesterday and then while watching a movie with DH I completed number 16.

Got to go back and catch up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ooops double post, pulled a gwennie.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gagesmom, I love your hats. Do you make up the patterns as you go along? Each is wonderfully unique. I'm finally finishing my panda that I started long ago along with the Christmas gnome, then will get back to making hats for the preemies and chemo persons. The panda has to be in SD on Nov 4 for my sister's birthday, so I need to hustle not only to get it done, but to give time to put it all together.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ya I just go with whatever pops in my head for each hat. number 16 is supposed to be a purple cupcake hat. Hmmm do you think I was feeling snackish when I made it. lol


flyty1n said:


> Gagesmom, I love your hats. Do you make up the patterns as you go along? Each is wonderfully unique. I'm finally finishing my panda that I started long ago along with the Christmas gnome, then will get back to making hats for the preemies and chemo persons. The panda has to be in SD on Nov 4 for my sister's birthday, so I need to hustle not only to get it done, but to give time to put it all together.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> ya I just go with whatever pops in my head for each hat. number 16 is supposed to be a purple cupcake hat. Hmmm do you think I was feeling snackish when I made it. lol


 :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: He does look a bit too thin. I hope upon hope that they bring him to the tribunal and you get to spend some time together.


I guess I just have to wait until the 15th to find out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Agreed, not a nice feeling. Would not have been good having no credit cards for next weekend. How dependent we have become on the fantastic plastic!
> 
> And now it is bedtime for me. Night night everyone.


Hope you are having a good nights rest! So glad the wallet and bag turned up- but it is a horrible feeling- the one time I can recall it happening to me, I had just got my pay check, and the whole lot was stolen. Don't recall what happened after, this was back in 1968.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

woohooo, finally caught up. 

off I go. Love to all.

working noon to 4pm today. will catch up later after work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh wonderful...the minis are ready too!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey.
> My case is nearly packed and everything seems to be in place. Only 2 more sleeps to go.
> 
> Family are coming to lunch today and with a bit of luck we may eat outside.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you got your wallet back. How disheartening it must have been to discover it missing. Save travels to you also as you go to the down under KAP. Have lots of fun!


nicho said:


> A very late start for me to this week's TP. Has been a very busy weekend here, but I'm not complaining. Here in Sydney we have been blessed with glorious weather with temperatures more like summer than spring. Had some photos to share but they are on the ipad DH is using so will have to post them later in the week.
> Hope this weather lasts for next weekend for our Aussie KAP.
> Both Goulburn and Canberra can be very cold even at this time of the year but we are hoping for warm days for our weekend get-together. wishing all those travelling to the US KAP safe travels and I am looking forward to talking to some of you via Skype f we can get the time differences right.
> Had a bit of a panic last night. After attending a fundraiser for children with a cancer, a good evening of song, dance and comedy, the bag with my wallet in it was missing at the end of the evening. Not any money in it but all my cards, driver's licence etc. Not good timing with the KAP this coming weekend. After several phone calls that took all of this morning, it was tracked down fortunately. Still at the venue. Had been picked up from our table as we were making our farewells as people were packing up and leaving at the end of the night and placed on another table. Quite a relief after a few anxious hours.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Even some things you'd rather it didn't. And I'm sure my dad also said fix things with baling wire, not barbed wire. Guess barbed REALLY would not come undone.


But might be a tad uncomfortable on the garbage bag aprons! LOL!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, signed up for Skype will try and friend you or whatever you do today. I have to circle around new things.
Josephine, adore the mini-mes.
Kate, especially love purple cupcake.
Gained 1.1 pounds yesterday but some of the was wearing long chinos instead of exercise cropped pants. Scale looking good this morning. Also last week spent more time laying down then upright!
Read about cleaning meditation. You spend time meditative (mindfully) cleaning clutter until you have chosen five items to give to library, thrift store or throw away and stop. Love it. Very doable and heaven knows I need to do it. Will do it daily as I tidy house to get ready to host knitting and as I sort closet changing summer to fall clothes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You are not a physician, so you are not the one to be detecting disease & illnesses. She does not make sense.


I was thinking the same thing, it's interesting that the weight loss has happened after he was out of your care and in Lupes, she's trying to deflect again. I agree, take pictures with you from before they took him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, I do ALL of my Christmas cards! Over 60 for our usual friends and family and another 30-40 for a forum I am on. As soon as I get home from KAP I will organize the sign up for that one. I have organized it for the last 7-9 years. Hmmmm what does everyone think about a Christmas card exchange for ktp? Not just limited to the USA either tho postage can get pricey. Post cards are also an option. I can organize that if enough are interested. It's about the only thing I am good at organizing! Lol!


I usually make all my own cards also, I need to pull out my stuff and see what I need to do for Halloween cards. 
A Christmas card exchange would be fun, and Chanukah for those that it would apply.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, it's interesting that the weight loss has happened after he was out of your care and in Lupes, she's trying to deflect again. I agree, take pictures with you from before they took him.


Margaret (darowil) has an interesting take on who is responsible for what- most of the time he was with me he had adult decision making, over what he ate- Lupe has largely taken that from him- when I was there last year we both agreed that even working the microwave was beyond fathoming- I ended up opening cans and we had cold spaghetti.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I agree that Fale has thinned considerably in the past year, but I find it difficult to believe that a person could have stomach cancer for 20 years-untreated-and still be alive. Hopefully the tribunal will see that as well.
> 
> Tami...So glad I could help you to add one more item to your list to fill up your vehicle. I don't know how people are going to fit alpaca in their vehicle to return home....LOL. Worse yet fitting them in overhead storage on those planes. Oh the vision that gives.
> 
> Sam...So good to hear from you again. If the smaller sized needles bother your arm, let me know as I am making changes for one other person who cannot knit with smaller needles due to arthritis. Looking forward to seeing you and the family next weekend. Matthew keeps me on task with some of the preparations for the trip.


LOL! I would not mind if Marla brought back an Alpaca with her on the plane, but I had to strictly forbid her from bring back a kitten or cat, even resorted to threats. :roll: 
She did acknowledge that as she is traveling stand by, it would be too difficult to bring one back with her, oh Lord, after writing this, it is apparent to me that maybe I'd better extend that to having a kitten or cat shipped *to* her. :roll: 
Hi Matthew!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have no medical training what so ever- only common sense. If he had pain we went to the doctor- as would any sensible person- but it seems nothing I was doing matches her idea of what I should have been doing.


I'm not sure the doctor would match what she thinks is should be done. 
One just can reason with an unreasonable person. 
Ginormous HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just dropping in to say a very early goodnight all. I have to be up at silly o'clock tomorrow morning to get to the airport and checked in by 5.00am. I'm off to Portugal for a few days with DS#2. Never been to Portugal before so I'm really looking forward to it. I'm taking my camera so hope to be able to post a few photos when I get back. I wish all those travelling to KAP (north and south) a safe and uneventful journey. I will be home before next Saturday so hope to meet up with some on Skype. Julie I hope you have a good trip to Australia and get to meet up with Fale and achieve all you hope for.


Have a great trip, stay safe, can't wait to see the pictures you take.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm not sure the doctor would match what she thinks is should be done.
> One just can reason with an unreasonable person.
> Ginormous HUGS!!!!


sadly that is only too true! I am watching today's food- in the oven (a one pot dish)- then back to bed for a bit- How are things with little Deva- I imagine Ryssa is being her usual rambunctious self!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nicho, I'm glad you tracked down your wallet, what a pain to have to cancel all the cards & replace them, especially when you are going to be travelling.
Purple, the mini-mes are so cute' hope they enjoy the trip as I am sure you will.
Julie, I hope you enjoy your trip, please don't let worrying about meeting Lupe spoil the rest of your visit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the garbage bag apron. I am enlarging the neck opening a bit as I personally can not stand anything tight on my neck. For those of us who are of a generous girth (self included for sure) we can split it up the sides and use the drawstring that is in the bag for a belt. I won't pre-slit them or pull loose the drawstring as that fashion statement will be a more personal choice. I will have a pair of scissors for folks to use in that modification. Won't we all be lovely? Sorry PurpleFi....just couldn't find any purple garbage bags.


 David asked why you were wearing a trash bag. LOLOL!! Told him it was an apron, he said it looked like a trashbag. :XD: 
Personally, I think it looks fabulous, you even managed short sleeves, did you have to resort to duct tape? 
I'm with you on tightness around the neck, drives me crazy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

FYI: Just heard on the news that today is "National Drink a Beer Day" and that tomorrow is "National Coffee Day". Hmmmmmm Interesting that the coffee day follows the beer drinking day......LOL Think I just celebrate the coffee day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't even have to use the duct tape. Just scissors for cutting the openings. Of course you can always decorate your apron....duct tape would would well doing that....LOL Tell David we can make a skirt too.....Just think a matching outfit....tunic top and skirt!


Poledra65 said:


> David asked why you were wearing a trash bag. LOLOL!! Told him it was an apron, he said it looked like a trashbag. :XD:
> Personally, I think it looks fabulous, you even managed short sleeves, did you have to resort to duct tape?
> I'm with you on tightness around the neck, drives me crazy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nicho, I'm glad you tracked down your wallet, what a pain to have to cancel all the cards & replace them, especially when you are going to be travelling.
> Purple, the mini-mes are so cute' hope they enjoy the trip as I am sure you will.
> Julie, I hope you enjoy your trip, please don't let worrying about meeting Lupe spoil the rest of your visit.


Good morning, Bonnie! (maybe afternoon for you, when I look at the clock!) The first few days should be OK. I've heard back, at last from my contact in Sydney. I am looking forward to the weekend with Margaret, Maryanne and Denise.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well here I am. Haven't read any of this TP.
> Woke up early this morning (5am) read for a while and then decided that I would go for a walk. After all it was almost freezing and my brother has seen Platypuses in the river across from his place. So of I went and I saw one swimming! Wasn't able to get a photo but saw one- they are not easy to see, first one I have seen in the wild (and only ever seen a couple in zoos as well) so a very exciting sighting for me. David will be jealous- he spent hours once trying to see one in a spot where they are sometimes seen and I was only out the house for 10 minutes and saw it!
> I will go onto my ipad at some time and post some photos and say more then, but for now I am on my DBs computer. He is away for a couple of days so Maryanne and I have a couple of days to do things without him before we go to Goulburn on Thursday.
> But now to get some breakfast and read 11 pages here.
> And see if I can find out why my new GPS stopped working yesterday. Resorted to the phone to find our way here last night.


Morning Margaret, glad you made it safe and sound. 
A platypus, how cool is that!! A picture would definitely have been cool, but what can you do, wildlife tends to have a mind of its own and not be terribly considerate when we want a photo op. lolol. 
Hope you are able to get teh GPS working again with little problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Especially if that is all you are wearing!


 :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, tell Matthew that his Aunt Mary Jo will surely also get dye everywhere. Still trying to figure out what pants I can wear to get thru the day but not mind them getting dyed. Top not a problem, half my tops are tie-dyed.


 Old sweat pants or pajama bottoms? I think I'll have to save my sweats that are wearing out for next year. lol... Although, at the dyeing class at the Fiber festival, I didn't get a drop on my clothes, but I did wear an apron. Got a hole in the middle finger of my glove though and ended up with a very purple finger for a couple hours. lolol...Thankfully that was only koolaid, tasted good too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Had a lovely day but sure didn't get much Art Center stuff done! DD#2 called Thurs night wanting me to come to her house (4 1/2 hrs and thru Kansas City MO, which scares me) and was not happy when I wouldn't. Then wanted to come here, which I would have done but she wanted only 1 day. Seemed dumb because I would have had to clear off the bed so she had someplace to sleep (KAP stuff on it!!) So I suggested we meet almost half way, at Lawrence, which we did. Took her a bunch of stuff for school. We ate lunch at Qudobo (sp?)and then started trying to find what she wanted for school-- bulletin board paper. School has only 3 colors, no yellow, no blue. A nice lady suggested Hobby Lobby and sure enough, they had small pieces (4 ft X 12 ft). I picked up some yarn for a project I want to knit on the trip, then we went to WalMart for more school stuff, etc. I did my monthly Wally shopping. Then went for drinks and sat and talked for an hour. Very pleasant and not so far for either of us. Managed to get home in time to get a hair cut.


Meeting halfway was a good compromise, you had a busy day, sounds like it was quite enjoyable though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> But take note of what I was saying in my last post. For the large majority of the time Fale lived with you he was responsible for his own health etc not you. Only close to the time Lupe took over care could it be argued that maybe you had some responsibility- but even this is questionable from what you said at the time.
> This is important to keep in mind to raise if they try to say that you weren't caring for him well over the last 20 years. He was a responsible adult and as such he had the ability and right to make choices for himself (and you had no rights to make him eat what you wanted him to or to make him go to the doctor if he didn't want to go-if you even knew about the symptoms you supposedly missed. After all he needed to let you know most of the symptoms, many would not be observable.)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tonight, Matthew and I were going to the store. When we stepped outside we saw the sky filled with balloons. It was so awesome. I am going to try and share some of the pictures with you.


Ooh, so lovely. Thank you for sharing, someday I'll get to go up in one, David thinks I'm crazy, but that's okay, I really am to a certain extent, runs in the family. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, just read Skype policy and afraid of charges. What has been your experience?


I have just basic Skype and it's free, but Gwen will be able to better advise you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the garbage bag apron. I am enlarging the neck opening a bit as I personally can not stand anything tight on my neck. For those of us who are of a generous girth (self included for sure) we can split it up the sides and use the drawstring that is in the bag for a belt. I won't pre-slit them or pull loose the drawstring as that fashion statement will be a more personal choice. I will have a pair of scissors for folks to use in that modification. Won't we all be lovely? Sorry PurpleFi....just couldn't find any purple garbage bags. [/quote
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Pacer, what beautiful pictures! High on my bucket list is to ride in a balloon. And not a tethered one either.


I'm right there with you sister!!! I want to do that so bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Mary Jo we can make you a garbage bag skirt too to be worn over your pants....I'll have extra bags & my handy dandy purple scissors with me. They are already packed! I'm serious now! LOL Anyone else concerned about that can also get one.


Oh now Gwen, you *have* to model one for us!! 
It is a great idea though. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Baling wire would work! My father said you could fix anything with baling wire.


 :XD: :XD: 
Nothing like a country boy huh? lol


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all approaching 9am here and I have been up for 2 hours already. I finished off number 15 yesterday and then while watching a movie with DH I completed number 16.
> 
> Got to go back and catch up.


You are just a Wonder-Woman-Knitter! Way to go!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't even have to use the duct tape. Just scissors for cutting the openings. Of course you can always decorate your apron....duct tape would would well doing that....LOL Tell David we can make a skirt too.....Just think a matching outfit....tunic top and skirt!


I like the idea of trash bag outfits better than those horrid duct tape clothes. Too stiff-- no give. Trash bags meet both those requirements. Looking forward to them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good evening all. We had a totally beautiful day. Worked outside , My first Sat off since Memorial Day. So I trimmed bushes and did some decorating out the front door for the fall holidays. It was so wonderful. 82 degrees.


Hi Spider!! Sounds wonderful, don't over do it though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> No she wasn't seeing a pretty frightening site. She was seeing pretty site!
> 
> Now it's Baccia (Granny) who is wondering how much sleep is in the forecast. I took my last dose of mucus relief about 1 1/2 hours ago, and am getting antsy. Not a good sign. I knew it would be coming, since I've had 3 doses today, and at least 2 yesterday and the day before. I actually was able to take it longer than I expected to. But the dr. was glad I had started taking it before I went to see her. Said it probably kept me from getting bronchitis or a sinus infection. M is on his way home from work. He just sent me a text. Yay!


I so dislike when I take benadryl and that happens, makes for an uncomfortable night. Hope you had better luck sleeping than expected. No infection or bronchitis is a good thing though.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Meeting halfway was a good compromise, you had a busy day, sounds like it was quite enjoyable though.


It even got better-- one hearing aid had quit working and I hadn't had time to inspect it. Wasn't sure I could get in to audiologist between now and KAP. While talking with a friend on phone, I pulled it out and started a deep check and discovered some fluid in the tubes (I do sweat lots) and managed to clear it. Also remembered to put some of the stuff I use to clear tubes in my suitcase!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey.
> My case is nearly packed and everything seems to be in place. Only 2 more sleeps to go.
> 
> Family are coming to lunch today and with a bit of luck we may eat outside.
> ...


Awe, the Minis' are ready to go.  
Hugs back to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's great that no side effects. And how good to be half way through it as well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okie dokie......I'm outta here for awhile. Got to go get my van cleaned and then start loading it with stuff for the KAP. Will TTYL. Play nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> A very late start for me to this week's TP. Has been a very busy weekend here, but I'm not complaining. Here in Sydney we have been blessed with glorious weather with temperatures more like summer than spring. Had some photos to share but they are on the ipad DH is using so will have to post them later in the week.
> Hope this weather lasts for next weekend for our Aussie KAP.
> Both Goulburn and Canberra can be very cold even at this time of the year but we are hoping for warm days for our weekend get-together. wishing all those travelling to the US KAP safe travels and I am looking forward to talking to some of you via Skype f we can get the time differences right.
> Had a bit of a panic last night. After attending a fundraiser for children with a cancer, a good evening of song, dance and comedy, the bag with my wallet in it was missing at the end of the evening. Not any money in it but all my cards, driver's licence etc. Not good timing with the KAP this coming weekend. After several phone calls that took all of this morning, it was tracked down fortunately. Still at the venue. Had been picked up from our table as we were making our farewells as people were packing up and leaving at the end of the night and placed on another table. Quite a relief after a few anxious hours.
> ...


Oh my, so glad you were able to locate it this morning, what a horribly scary feeling, I've been there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend where it is 11c/52f at 07:30. I have tried three times to post from my phone to no avail. :? Trying this a different way now.
> 
> today's coffee enjoy.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to those in need and hugs all the way round.


Great coffee! How're the races going?
Is that DJ and Seth on the catapult? 
Hi DJ and Seth!!! 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Even some things you'd rather it didn't. And I'm sure my dad also said fix things with baling wire, not barbed wire. Guess barbed REALLY would not come undone.


LOLOL!! And poke any attackers trying to get your yarn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all approaching 9am here and I have been up for 2 hours already. I finished off number 15 yesterday and then while watching a movie with DH I completed number 16.
> 
> Got to go back and catch up.


Those are so cute, you really do get it done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, signed up for Skype will try and friend you or whatever you do today. I have to circle around new things.
> Josephine, adore the mini-mes.
> Kate, especially love purple cupcake.
> Gained 1.1 pounds yesterday but some of the was wearing long chinos instead of exercise cropped pants. Scale looking good this morning. Also last week spent more time laying down then upright!
> Read about cleaning meditation. You spend time meditative (mindfully) cleaning clutter until you have chosen five items to give to library, thrift store or throw away and stop. Love it. Very doable and heaven knows I need to do it. Will do it daily as I tidy house to get ready to host knitting and as I sort closet changing summer to fall clothes.


I like that idea, cleaning meditation, I'll have to practice that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Margaret (darowil) has an interesting take on who is responsible for what- most of the time he was with me he had adult decision making, over what he ate- Lupe has largely taken that from him- when I was there last year we both agreed that even working the microwave was beyond fathoming- I ended up opening cans and we had cold spaghetti.


Now if the microwave was beyond you and you are fully capable, how does she expect him to be able to use it, what a dingbat she is.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I like that idea, cleaning meditation, I'll have to practice that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Here I sit, thinking, well, wouldn't do much in 15 min-- then realized that if I did it EVERY day it would be almost 2 hrs in a week-- more than I am doing now! LOL LOL ROFLOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sadly that is only too true! I am watching today's food- in the oven (a one pot dish)- then back to bed for a bit- How are things with little Deva- I imagine Ryssa is being her usual rambunctious self!


Deva is okay, David discovered a knot at the base of her skull, so when I call to talk to the doctor, I'll let her know what we've discovered. That may well be the problem, an MRI was to be the next step anyway, as they were thinking it might be cerebrial or spinal. 
Ryssa on the other hand, rambunctious is sometimes an understatement, lol. I think she and Gwens Sydney may well be related in another dog life. lolol...But, she hasn't eaten any furniture or flooring, YET. LOLOL!!! Her bark is bigger than she is, so isn't Devas, there is NOTHING wrong with that little dogs lungs. lol
Hugs and pats to Ringo!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas G-ma...What is scary about Kansas City Mo? Interested because we almost moved there once. It was beautiful with all its glorious fountains, but I did have a nightmare about it even though I thought I liked it. You can PM me if you don't want to say on here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FYI: Just heard on the news that today is "National Drink a Beer Day" and that tomorrow is "National Coffee Day". Hmmmmmm Interesting that the coffee day follows the beer drinking day......LOL Think I just celebrate the coffee day.


 I'll let DH celebrate Beer day, I'll celebrate Coffee day!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't even have to use the duct tape. Just scissors for cutting the openings. Of course you can always decorate your apron....duct tape would would well doing that....LOL Tell David we can make a skirt too.....Just think a matching outfit....tunic top and skirt!


 That would be just too much fun!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here I sit, thinking, well, wouldn't do much in 15 min-- then realized that if I did it EVERY day it would be almost 2 hrs in a week-- more than I am doing now! LOL LOL ROFLOL


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So glad Purl2diva that you have not had any bad side effects. YAY. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and sunny Surrey.
> My case is nearly packed and everything seems to be in place. Only 2 more sleeps to go.
> 
> Family are coming to lunch today and with a bit of luck we may eat outside.
> ...


Making me smile seeing the 2 mini-me's all ready to go and now packed. Big smiles for sure when we meet. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, I'm so glad you had a nice time with the girls.



nicho said:


> Had a bit of a panic last night. After attending a fundraiser for children with a cancer, a good evening of song, dance and comedy, the bag with my wallet in it was missing at the end of the evening. Not any money in it but all my cards, driver's licence etc. Not good timing with the KAP this coming weekend. After several phone calls that took all of this morning, it was tracked down fortunately. Still at the venue. Had been picked up from our table as we were making our farewells as people were packing up and leaving at the end of the night and placed on another table. Quite a relief after a few anxious hours.
> Healing hugs to all in need of them.
> Julie and Margaret, looking forward to seeing you real soon.
> US KP'ers, and your UK guests, have a wonderful KAP. And everyone else, have a great week of knitting or whatever takes your fancy. Take care everyone.
> Denise in Sydney


So glad you found your wallet. Boy wonder who moved that bag. Sometimes things even get thrown away, thank goodness that didn't happen, or worse yet, stolen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I got to ride in one of these when we were in Ariz a few years back-- totally awesome, just a tiny bit scary when coming down.


My sister came down in one and it flipped over. Nobody was hurt, let's just say everyone was friendlier than they had planned.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad Purl2diva that you have not had any bad side effects. YAY. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


From me also.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kansas G-ma...What is scary about Kansas City Mo? Interested because we almost moved there once. It was beautiful with all its glorious fountains, but I did have a nightmare about it even though I thought I liked it. You can PM me if you don't want to say on here.


The TRAFFIC! They drive like fools, speed is totally not observed, nor is distance between cars. They always have road work going in the area I drive, so it is hard to keep track of where I should be. This from a very small town Kansas gal who HATES cities. I barely tolerate Wichita, and then only because daughter usually lives on outskirts where I can bypass the mess. I refuse to go from the outskirt-highway onto Kellogg, taking your life in your hands and the guy behind you will NOT want to stop or slow and oncoming traffic won't yield. DD#1 had to figure out a way around that intersection so I would come to her house when she lived one place. I think I am a good driver, not overly cautious and I've driven in LA on 5 trips there but KC just frightens me now. Otherwise it is a nice town-- if I can convince someone else to drive. I used to drive it but as I've aged, just don't wish to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kansas G-ma...What is scary about Kansas City Mo? Interested because we almost moved there once. It was beautiful with all its glorious fountains, but I did have a nightmare about it even though I thought I liked it. You can PM me if you don't want to say on here.


David doesn't like Kansas City, Mo either. No truck stops anywhere near where he has to be when he's got to go there.
LOL! David just said it's true, they don't know how to drive, but he's used to people not knowing how to drive in cities since he's started driving Semis.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the garbage bag apron. I am enlarging the neck opening a bit as I personally can not stand anything tight on my neck. For those of us who are of a generous girth (self included for sure) we can split it up the sides and use the drawstring that is in the bag for a belt. I won't pre-slit them or pull loose the drawstring as that fashion statement will be a more personal choice. I will have a pair of scissors for folks to use in that modification. Won't we all be lovely? Sorry PurpleFi....just couldn't find any purple garbage bags.


Gwen, those will be perfect. You are totally amazing and think of everything. I am tired just thinking of all you do. The professional Knitting Conferences probably have vendors who supply them with everything, YOU go Above and Beyond in everything you do, and that includes caring about others that you care about. Big Hugs Without you we wouldn't have even done this.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sister came down in one and it flipped over. Nobody was hurt, let's just say everyone was friendlier than they had planned.


We were not overloaded and also did what "driver" told us so we were well-balanced and he had a great crew on the ground who grabbed the thing at once. It really was thrilling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> The TRAFFIC! They drive like fools, speed is totally not observed, nor is distance between cars. They always have road work going in the area I drive, so it is hard to keep track of where I should be. This from a very small town Kansas gal who HATES cities. I barely tolerate Wichita, and then only because daughter usually lives on outskirts where I can bypass the mess. I refuse to go from the outskirt-highway onto Kellogg, taking your life in your hands and the guy behind you will NOT want to stop or slow and oncoming traffic won't yield. DD#1 had to figure out a way around that intersection so I would come to her house when she lived one place. I think I am a good driver, not overly cautious and I've driven in LA on 5 trips there but KC just frightens me now. Otherwise it is a nice town-- if I can convince someone else to drive. I used to drive it but as I've aged, just don't wish to.


Thanks, I was wondering if it was crime. You answered my question very well. Hugs.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Having a relaxing weekend near Nashville. The v van is great. Handles well and has enough power for a v6. Getting used to all the bells and whistles. My other van was very basic, no power anything. Planning on some work being done (inside) to get it set up like I want. Just had another driver tell me what I should do! Finally got it through to him that I have been driving for 10 yrs and know what I am doing! Hate it when men think they know more than women. Oh well. Hopefully will never run into him again.

Kate, thank you for your opening. I see that Sam has posted once this weekend. Hope he's feeling better. 

Didn't finish last week's, so if I missed anything, let me know. Am having a problem keeping my tablet and phone charged, as the 12v only works when the van is running.

Best traveling wishes for all whoineed. Can't wait to see everyone again and to meet the new ones. Have no idea where I will be coming from as I will work till Thursday. 

Hope everyone is well. Healing wishes to those who needs them. Aran's friends, Purldiva, Sam come to mind but I know there are others.

Afraid that my tablet is going to shut down so will close for now. Thank you all for any condolences sent. Haven't been able to read them. I'm trying to remember ask the good times we had with my niece. I really only got to know her in the past 12 years as an adult so she was a friend, also. A memorial service is scheduled for the end of October. Her mom is having a terrible time with how she died and her own health problem, so if you will keep them in your prayers, I would be grateful.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The family are in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Now if the microwave was beyond you and you are fully capable, how does she expect him to be able to use it, what a dingbat she is.


She thinks I should be in my dotage too, is what I gathered- and somehow I am supposed to be feeling guilty about being older. (and in their eyes unable to look after him).


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She thinks I should be in my dotage too, is what I gathered- and somehow I am supposed to be feeling guilty about being older. (and in their eyes unable to look after him).


That just goes to show how irrational she is. Daft as a brush.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Deva is okay, David discovered a knot at the base of her skull, so when I call to talk to the doctor, I'll let her know what we've discovered. That may well be the problem, an MRI was to be the next step anyway, as they were thinking it might be cerebrial or spinal.
> Ryssa on the other hand, rambunctious is sometimes an understatement, lol. I think she and Gwens Sydney may well be related in another dog life. lolol...But, she hasn't eaten any furniture or flooring, YET. LOLOL!!! Her bark is bigger than she is, so isn't Devas, there is NOTHING wrong with that little dogs lungs. lol
> Hugs and pats to Ringo!


Hoping you may be on the way to Deva's recovery- do you have to wait till Monday? I can well imagine the yipping that goes on from the small and active voice boxes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That just goes to show how irrational she is. Daft as a brush.


My feelings don't seem to count. And it was obvious to me from something said several months too late that they were ignoring Fale's feelings too.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Seeing these reminded me of yesterday afternoon. We were in the barn with the goats and heard a noise, the cats and goats perked up a little so I went outside and directly over my head and fairly low was a hot air balloon, then another right over us! They were so fun to watch but have been unable to find my camera so got no pics. Maybe some day I'll ride in one, not sure though.


pacer said:


> Tonight, Matthew and I were going to the store. When we stepped outside we saw the sky filled with balloons. It was so awesome. I am going to try and share some of the pictures with you.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes! Definitely very becoming!


Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the garbage bag apron. I am enlarging the neck opening a bit as I personally can not stand anything tight on my neck. For those of us who are of a generous girth (self included for sure) we can split it up the sides and use the drawstring that is in the bag for a belt. I won't pre-slit them or pull loose the drawstring as that fashion statement will be a more personal choice. I will have a pair of scissors for folks to use in that modification. Won't we all be lovely? Sorry PurpleFi....just couldn't find any purple garbage bags.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Then you would HATE driving in Atlanta. The worst I've experienced is Chicago rush hour. Scary doesn't even come close to describing it IMHO.


Kansas g-ma said:


> The TRAFFIC! They drive like fools, speed is totally not observed, nor is distance between cars. They always have road work going in the area I drive, so it is hard to keep track of where I should be. This from a very small town Kansas gal who HATES cities. I barely tolerate Wichita, and then only because daughter usually lives on outskirts where I can bypass the mess. I refuse to go from the outskirt-highway onto Kellogg, taking your life in your hands and the guy behind you will NOT want to stop or slow and oncoming traffic won't yield. DD#1 had to figure out a way around that intersection so I would come to her house when she lived one place. I think I am a good driver, not overly cautious and I've driven in LA on 5 trips there but KC just frightens me now. Otherwise it is a nice town-- if I can convince someone else to drive. I used to drive it but as I've aged, just don't wish to.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Cashmeregma. It has been fun. Looking forward to seeing what someone else does for the next one. DH said the only way I could do it again would be if folks would consider coming here to Athens. That I would even consider.....we do have a couple of knitting LYS and others fairly close by (45min. to an hour) and then always a Michaels, Hobby Lobby, &a couple of fabric stores that have yarn. Lots of nice restaurants, Arts Center not even counting the University. Folks could drive down or fly to Atlanta or maybe even get a flight into the Athens airport which is across the road from our home......but someone else needs to plan the next KAP otherwise....LOL



Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, those will be perfect. You are totally amazing and think of everything. I am tired just thinking of all you do. The professional Knitting Conferences probably have vendors who supply them with everything, YOU go Above and Beyond in everything you do, and that includes caring about others that you care about. Big Hugs Without you we wouldn't have even done this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooooo....I am so jealous! Someday! It is on my bucket list.


Kansas g-ma said:


> We were not overloaded and also did what "driver" told us so we were well-balanced and he had a great crew on the ground who grabbed the thing at once. It really was thrilling.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Then you would HATE driving in Atlanta. The worst I've experienced is Chicago rush hour. Scary doesn't even come close to describing it IMHO.


My hate goes for just about any big city. The LA trips were with a grandkid each time and they could look for signs while I watched the cars. And I was 10 to 20 yrs younger!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well the van is now clean. About to start packing it with some stuff. I got my oldest DGS to come over and I'm paying him to cut the yard using our riding mower. I just can't stand it anymore like it is. Grass nearly up to my arse! Threw a tennis ball for Sydney the other day and he even lost it; kept sniffing around and sniffing around and it was buried in the tall weeds! And don't even think about trying to get to the apple trees to pick what may be left. Birds I think have gotten the best of them. Such a waste this year. Oh well....letting it go. There is always next year's crop. Okay...enough complaining....off to pack and load. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> A very late start for me to this week's TP. Has been a very busy weekend here, but I'm not complaining. Here in Sydney we have been blessed with glorious weather with temperatures more like summer than spring. Had some photos to share but they are on the ipad DH is using so will have to post them later in the week.
> Hope this weather lasts for next weekend for our Aussie KAP.
> Both Goulburn and Canberra can be very cold even at this time of the year but we are hoping for warm days for our weekend get-together. wishing all those travelling to the US KAP safe travels and I am looking forward to talking to some of you via Skype f we can get the time differences right.
> Had a bit of a panic last night. After attending a fundraiser for children with a cancer, a good evening of song, dance and comedy, the bag with my wallet in it was missing at the end of the evening. Not any money in it but all my cards, driver's licence etc. Not good timing with the KAP this coming weekend. After several phone calls that took all of this morning, it was tracked down fortunately. Still at the venue. Had been picked up from our table as we were making our farewells as people were packing up and leaving at the end of the night and placed on another table. Quite a relief after a few anxious hours.
> ...


I am so glad your bag was found!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> The TRAFFIC! They drive like fools, speed is totally not observed, nor is distance between cars. They always have road work going in the area I drive, so it is hard to keep track of where I should be. This from a very small town Kansas gal who HATES cities. I barely tolerate Wichita, and then only because daughter usually lives on outskirts where I can bypass the mess. I refuse to go from the outskirt-highway onto Kellogg, taking your life in your hands and the guy behind you will NOT want to stop or slow and oncoming traffic won't yield. DD#1 had to figure out a way around that intersection so I would come to her house when she lived one place. I think I am a good driver, not overly cautious and I've driven in LA on 5 trips there but KC just frightens me now. Otherwise it is a nice town-- if I can convince someone else to drive. I used to drive it but as I've aged, just don't wish to.


Sounds like Boston. Was there on a bus tour once and knew I'd never drive there. People double park on both sides of the street so basically the street is blocked. And a lot of the streets didn't even have street signs so you'd know the name of it!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Having a relaxing weekend near Nashville. The v van is great. Handles well and has enough power for a v6. Getting used to all the bells and whistles. My other van was very basic, no power anything. Planning on some work being done (inside) to get it set up like I want. Just had another driver tell me what I should do! Finally got it through to him that I have been driving for 10 yrs and know what I am doing! Hate it when men think they know more than women. Oh well. Hopefully will never run into him again.
> 
> ...


So good to hear from you. My condolences on the loss of your niece. And prayers are still being said for all of you.
Can't stand those men that want to "help" the "little woman" like we don't have a mind. You've probably been driving a van longer than he has...idiot!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I usually make all my own cards also, I need to pull out my stuff and see what I need to do for Halloween cards.
> A Christmas card exchange would be fun, and Chanukah for those that it would apply.


For my other group, I have many times stated that if you celebrate the season another way, to please feel free to send your way. I know that isn't worded the way I want it to be, but I hope you get the idea. I'm not thinking straight right now, and not the best with wording things at the best of times! I will try to figure it all out on paper before the KAP, and run it by Gwen and the others, to see if it will work ok here. Hopefully, there will be some suggestions. I am new enough to the group, that I am not as well versed in the things I can say/do here as I am on the other forum. But then, I've been there a long time. Since 1998 or 1999 I think.

I am trying to get things together for next weekend. I was lucky enough to get the rest of the goodies today that I wanted to bring, just have to put the finishing touches to them. Nothing like waiting until the last minute!

DSIL called this morning as said not to come get mom. I was going to at least go visit, but DSIL said to get better. I will see her on Tuesday evening, as DN has his 12th birthday, and we have been invited over.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I so dislike when I take benadryl and that happens, makes for an uncomfortable night. Hope you had better luck sleeping than expected. No infection or bronchitis is a good thing though.


I did thank you. I think I was asleep before I finished my prayers! Good thing that the good Lord already knows what we are thinking. I and I always start with a general prayer to cover everyone, just in case, because it's not the first time I have fallen asleep to prayer.

Benedryl doesn't wire me, but most of the OTC cold/allergy meds do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Having a relaxing weekend near Nashville. The v van is great. Handles well and has enough power for a v6. Getting used to all the bells and whistles. My other van was very basic, no power anything. Planning on some work being done (inside) to get it set up like I want. Just had another driver tell me what I should do! Finally got it through to him that I have been driving for 10 yrs and know what I am doing! Hate it when men think they know more than women. Oh well. Hopefully will never run into him again.
> 
> ...


Kathy, great that the new van is working out well, will be great once you can get the inside the way you want it. 
So sorry to hear about your niece, I missed you previous post so don't know what happened, but am so sorry for the loss. Prayers and positive energies surrounding you all. 
Hugs! 
Safe travels out there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She thinks I should be in my dotage too, is what I gathered- and somehow I am supposed to be feeling guilty about being older. (and in their eyes unable to look after him).


As I said, dingbat fits her well, as anything else I might choose would be derogatory and I don't want to go there. 
Does she not realize she will one day be elderly and I wonder who in her family is going to volunteer to care for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> That just goes to show how irrational she is. Daft as a brush.


 :thumbup: I like that one, never heard it before.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping you may be on the way to Deva's recovery- do you have to wait till Monday? I can well imagine the yipping that goes on from the small and active voice boxes!


I hope so. I will try to call her today, but I doubt I'll get her until tomorrow as it's Sunday, I would imagine that the students and interns are handling everything today, other than emergencies. 
And being as she's getting bored, she really lets herself get heard. lol
Poor Ryssa just doesn't understand why her sister can't play, but is trying to be so gentle with her and will go lay on the floor, on the towel hanging out of the dog bed, so that she can be close to her. Deva gives her he*& if she gets too close. lolol. 
Deva is now curled up on the couch with David, Ryssa has finally passed out by me in the chair. I need to get you all new pics, she sure is growing, she's almost 4 and a half pounds now. 
So Ringo goes to the kennels tomorrow, then one more night and you are off, it sure goes fast. 
Hugs and pats.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I did thank you. I think I was asleep before I finished my prayers! Good thing that the good Lord already knows what we are thinking. I and I always start with a general prayer to cover everyone, just in case, because it's not the first time I have fallen asleep to prayer.
> 
> Benedryl doesn't wire me, but most of the OTC cold/allergy meds do.


I have also, I think it's because prayer is a bit like meditation (I fall asleep then also) and very relaxing and comforting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Went to meeting. Then Maya and I jogged 30 minutes, walked 30 minutes. Nice to go out later. It was 75 degrees with light breeze. Sweat pouring down my face but could cool off in breeze once walking. 
Think I will mindfully go through closet. Still need summer clothes. But those I haven't worn all season can go to thrift store. I can do five things. Enjoy that some of you like idea. 
Denise, so glad you found wallet. I am notorious for leaving purse at meetings or Starbucks. Usually have car keys in pocket. Thankfully live in small, honest town. Lots of times I just put keys in pocket with a few dollars and don't even carry wallet or purse. Bad, I know. But everywhere I go is only a mile from home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> As I said, dingbat fits her well, as anything else I might choose would be derogatory and I don't want to go there.
> Does she not realize she will one day be elderly and I wonder who in her family is going to volunteer to care for her.


  ;-) :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope so. I will try to call her today, but I doubt I'll get her until tomorrow as it's Sunday, I would imagine that the students and interns are handling everything today, other than emergencies.
> And being as she's getting bored, she really lets herself get heard. lol
> Poor Ryssa just doesn't understand why her sister can't play, but is trying to be so gentle with her and will go lay on the floor, on the towel hanging out of the dog bed, so that she can be close to her. Deva gives her he*& if she gets too close. lolol.
> Deva is now curled up on the couch with David, Ryssa has finally passed out by me in the chair. I need to get you all new pics, she sure is growing, she's almost 4 and a half pounds now.
> ...


bit too fast at the moment- it is a showery day so I am going to have to use the drier for my last minute washes.
Hugs to you! How are Sphynx and Bruno with the puppies?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good morning from a hazy, but promising to be nice later, west coast. I intend having a very lazy day today...DH will be watching the Ryder Cup golf and I intend to just veg out and knit. I'm knitting little hats for the Innocent Smoothie Big Knit - I don't think they do business outwith the UK? The company donates 25p (about 40 US cents?) to Age UK for every hat you send them, and they sell their bottled smoothies with the hats on them! They are only 28 sts and 14 rows with DK, so you can knock out a load in no time, and they are a great way to use up odds and ends of wool. If anyone from the UK is interested all the details are on their web site, and the closing date's not until the beginning of December.
> I had a lovely day out with the girls yesterday, but I'm tired today! TTYL.


I am busy using up odds and ends of yarn for these hats, too, Kate. I will post some pictures soon, but at the moment, many of them are awaiting bobbles or other trimmings. The publicity put out by Age UK/Innocent suggests that you have to post the hats in, but I asked at my local Age UK shop, and they said they would be happy to accept them. Just as well really, because, with postal charges being what they are, I had been afraid that it would cost more to post them than they would raise for the charity.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, so lovely. Thank you for sharing, someday I'll get to go up in one, David thinks I'm crazy, but that's okay, I really am to a certain extent, runs in the family. LOL!


The daughters bought their dad a hot air balloon flight as a 65th birthday present. He had wanted to do it for a long time, and that seemed like the right moment. They did offer to include me in the 'treat' but it did not appeal to me at all. They bought two tickets anyway, and our brother-in-law went with him, which was very brave, because he is quite badly affected by vertigo. They both enjoyed the experience, although they only got to fly at the third attempt. The first booking was cancelled because of adverse weather, they rebooked several weeks later at a totally different location. That again was cancelled, but they were able to do it the following day. Many people have told us that they were very lucky to only have two cancellations. I think the operators are very safety conscious and only allow flights when the conditions are near-perfect.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> bit too fast at the moment- it is a showery day so I am going to have to use the drier for my last minute washes.
> Hugs to you! How are Sphynx and Bruno with the puppies?


Sphynx thinks she is dirt and should be swept under the rug or sofa. lol
Bruno will play with her once in a while, but then just finds higher ground. Grey plays with her, she chases, then he stops, pops her on the head a couple times, and off they go again. Mocha also plays with her now, not as much as she'd like, but enough to get him some much needed exercise, I think Buster would play with her more if he could run easier, he plays tug a war with her, they've destroyed two rope toys so far together. lol I need to knit up something that's more durable. 
Speaking of washing, I need to go check the line and see how things are progressing with my drying.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I would not mind if Marla brought back an Alpaca with her on the plane, but I had to strictly forbid her from bring back a kitten or cat, even resorted to threats. :roll:
> She did acknowledge that as she is traveling stand by, it would be too difficult to bring one back with her, oh Lord, after writing this, it is apparent to me that maybe I'd better extend that to having a kitten or cat shipped *to* her. :roll:
> Hi Matthew!!!!


Matthew just walked through while I was reading this so I let him see his message. He says hi.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Old sweat pants or pajama bottoms? I think I'll have to save my sweats that are wearing out for next year. lol... Although, at the dyeing class at the Fiber festival, I didn't get a drop on my clothes, but I did wear an apron. Got a hole in the middle finger of my glove though and ended up with a very purple finger for a couple hours. lolol...Thankfully that was only koolaid, tasted good too.


No way will I let Matthew go in his pajama bottoms! :XD: :XD: He will probably wear shorts all weekend. I usually tell him he has to switch to jeans when it starts snowing out.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew just walked through while I was reading this so I let him see his message. He says hi.


And hi Matthew from the UK. looking forward to meeting you at the KAP


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew just walked through while I was reading this so I let him see his message. He says hi.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> As I said, dingbat fits her well, as anything else I might choose would be derogatory and I don't want to go there.
> Does she not realize she will one day be elderly and I wonder who in her family is going to volunteer to care for her.


My DH says those who treat the old folks poorly are setting an example for the young ones as to how they should be looked after when they are old. What goes around comes around. May she get hers in the end.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> No way will I let Matthew go in his pajama bottoms! :XD: :XD: He will probably wear shorts all weekend. I usually tell him he has to switch to jeans when it starts snowing out.


LOL! The kids here wear shorts when it's snowing out, I don't know how they don't end up with pneumonia or something.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH says those who treat the old folks poorly are setting an example for the young ones as to how they should be looked after when they are old. What goes around comes around. May she get hers in the end.


I say the same things, children will treat people the way they see there parents treating people and that includes them. 
AMEN!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well it has turned into a nice afternoon & since we are not to get too many more I was out in the yard. I have the last of the corn dug out & delivered to the horse. Picked the last? Of the broccoli, another 1/2 gallon, I can't believe how much we have had off a few plants! 2 more cabbages & put away the cover. Then I decided I should start on the potatoes, hopefully will finish them tomorrow. DH will probably give me hell as he will think it is too early but tomorrow is to be 15C/65F then 2 days of rain & then highs of 4C/about 38F & I hate working out in the cold & wet. The forcast is reasonable for next weekend but I signed up for that .silk painting class for 2 days.
Well, must get showered & figure out what's for supper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The daughters bought their dad a hot air balloon flight as a 65th birthday present. He had wanted to do it for a long time, and that seemed like the right moment. They did offer to include me in the 'treat' but it did not appeal to me at all. They bought two tickets anyway, and our brother-in-law went with him, which was very brave, because he is quite badly affected by vertigo. They both enjoyed the experience, although they only got to fly at the third attempt. The first booking was cancelled because of adverse weather, they rebooked several weeks later at a totally different location. That again was cancelled, but they were able to do it the following day. Many people have told us that they were very lucky to only have two cancellations. I think the operators are very safety conscious and only allow flights when the conditions are near-perfect.


We are having a big shake up here about ballooning and safety standards. There was an horrific accident near Masterton, about two years ago, with a balloon, that killed 11 people- the balloonist had a lot of issues with authority, which with hindsight should have been acted on, and apparently was smoking cannabis close to the flight. I think the enquiries are still going on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sphynx thinks she is dirt and should be swept under the rug or sofa. lol
> Bruno will play with her once in a while, but then just finds higher ground. Grey plays with her, she chases, then he stops, pops her on the head a couple times, and off they go again. Mocha also plays with her now, not as much as she'd like, but enough to get him some much needed exercise, I think Buster would play with her more if he could run easier, he plays tug a war with her, they've destroyed two rope toys so far together. lol I need to knit up something that's more durable.
> Speaking of washing, I need to go check the line and see how things are progressing with my drying.


 :thumbup: sounds like fun and mayhem!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH says those who treat the old folks poorly are setting an example for the young ones as to how they should be looked after when they are old. What goes around comes around. May she get hers in the end.


I can't imagine her being the easiest of old persons to look after.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Catching up between getting things ready for KAP. I am almost ready. Last minute shopping on Thursday for some fresh fruits and vegetables and picking up the meat and buns. 

Matthew just took out his older cards and I am trying to convince him to put them back so people can see them and the awesome progress that he has made in his drawing talents. I actually like some of the cards he removed. I wonder if I will be able to convince him to put them back.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! The kids here wear shorts when it's snowing out, I don't know how they don't end up with pneumonia or something.


My oldest wears shorts all year, he lives in toronto. His wife is always telling him to wear pants.
I wear shorts or skirts most of the year, there is no difference. Except I can do cart wheels in shorts and not have to worry. :XD: :XD:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can't imagine her being the easiest of old persons to look after.


I once worked in a nursing home where the care was excellent. However I quickly learned that as we age, we usually don't change, we "just become moreso." So people who were kind generally became kinder. Those who were "hell on wheels" earlier in their life, became almost impossible to care for in the nursing home. I'm thinking that life with "she who must be obeyed" will be very hard as she ages. I would pity those required to care for her.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

6:20pm and I am caught up. check back in later on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I once worked in a nursing home where the care was excellent. However I quickly learned that as we age, we usually don't change, we "just become moreso." So people who were kind generally became kinder. Those who were "hell on wheels" earlier in their life, became almost impossible to care for in the nursing home. I'm thinking that life with "she who must be obeyed" will be very hard as she ages. I would pity those required to care for her.


I suspect so. Fortunately it won't be my task.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Catching up between getting things ready for KAP. I am almost ready. Last minute shopping on Thursday for some fresh fruits and vegetables and picking up the meat and buns.
> 
> Matthew just took out his older cards and I am trying to convince him to put them back so people can see them and the awesome progress that he has made in his drawing talents. I actually like some of the cards he removed. I wonder if I will be able to convince him to put them back.


Would it help if one or more of us said we'd really like to see them? I've not been on here long enough to see much of his drawing but I really like it and would love to see earlier stuff.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My oldest wears shorts all year, he lives in toronto. His wife is always telling him to wear pants.
> I wear shorts or skirts most of the year, there is no difference. Except I can do cart wheels in shorts and not have to worry. :XD: :XD:


Cartwheels! This I've got to see xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Nearly midnight here, so must say night night. Fling the final things in my case tomorrow and then I'm good to go. Night night x


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Cartwheels! This I've got to see xxxx


Oh no I can't so them any more  In my younger years no problem.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no I can't so them any more  In my younger years no problem.


I was going to suggest that you do some for us too! Maybe Jamie? Looking forward to seeing you and Jamie. I wonder what the GPS will have you doing this year.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Would it help if one or more of us said we'd really like to see them? I've not been on here long enough to see much of his drawing but I really like it and would love to see earlier stuff.


That would help. It is awesome seeing his progress by putting all of the cards out. I actually like some of his earlier cards just as much as the new ones which is why I was disappointed.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just peeping in for a minute.
Went to SS this morning and left there to go see about my Angie. Her spirits are not real good but considering we will soon wrap up two years of this "journey" and start on our third, not surprised. She seemed to enjoy having Moma pop in. Mom's never tire of being shown how much they are loved by their children. She has been such a trooper and I sincerely pray this is the year we will see healing in some shape or form.
I then came home to check on Jim. bout the same there. His lawnmower went capput yesterday. That makes the AC unit in the house and car and now the lawnmower. Ain't life great!
Pearl, so happy you are halfway through your treatment. Radiation. Continued Prayers for the rest with complete healing.
Has anyone heard from Valerie.
Ya'll, I am so excited about KAP, you would think I was going. I know Gwen has worked herself silly.
Prayers continue for Sandi and Alan and Shirley and Pat, Julie, Linda (Spider),Daralene, and those who have lost loved ones.
Melody, any news on the mold situation?
Guess what I am watching? PUNKIN CHUNKIN 2013


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was going to suggest that you do some for us too! Maybe Jamie? Looking forward to seeing you and Jamie. I wonder what the GPS will have you doing this year.


My wrists won't let me do cart wheels  Looking forward to seeing you too. I can't believe it is only 4 more sleeps Until we are on our way to Defiance. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
GPS/sat nav has been fixed so we should have a 9 hour drive, I hope any ways.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I would love it if you would have KTp gathering at your home next year. Have to fly to Atlanta to change to prop plane to Charleston, SC so I could justify expense.
Rested this afternoon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am busy using up odds and ends of yarn for these hats, too, Kate. I will post some pictures soon, but at the moment, many of them are awaiting bobbles or other trimmings. The publicity put out by Age UK/Innocent suggests that you have to post the hats in, but I asked at my local Age UK shop, and they said they would be happy to accept them. Just as well really, because, with postal charges being what they are, I had been afraid that it would cost more to post them than they would raise for the charity.


I have done 7 of those hats. They are quick and easy so will do some more. A great way to use oddments of yarn, and a good cause too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have also, I think it's because prayer is a bit like meditation (I fall asleep then also) and very relaxing and comforting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Catching up between getting things ready for KAP. I am almost ready. Last minute shopping on Thursday for some fresh fruits and vegetables and picking up the meat and buns.
> 
> Matthew just took out his older cards and I am trying to convince him to put them back so people can see them and the awesome progress that he has made in his drawing talents. I actually like some of the cards he removed. I wonder if I will be able to convince him to put them back.


Tell him I asked if he would please leave them in. I would love to see them! And he should remember that an artist is their own worst critic. What he doesn't like, someone else will love!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My oldest wears shorts all year, he lives in toronto. His wife is always telling him to wear pants.
> I wear shorts or skirts most of the year, there is no difference. Except I can do cart wheels in shorts and not have to worry. :XD: :XD:


I would freeze that way. I only wear skirts in the winter if I have no other choice. And I never could do cartwheels, even when I was young and skinny!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Cartwheels! This I've got to see xxxx


Me too, but only if there is plenty of bubble wrap at hand. I don't want Caren to get hurt!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nearly midnight here, so must say night night. Fling the final things in my case tomorrow and then I'm good to go. Night night x


Yay! I am so looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no I can't so them any more  In my younger years no problem.


That's ok. We won't make you try. We want you fully able to enjoy KAP.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Last year I was supposed to send someone comfy leaves, I can't for the life of me remember who it was. I have more leaves available if they are still wanted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I would gladly drive to Atlanta to pick you up!


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, I would love it if you would have KTp gathering at your home next year. Have to fly to Atlanta to change to prop plane to Charleston, SC so I could justify expense.
> Rested this afternoon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm baaaaccckk! Have just about everything loaded in the van.
Still have to pack my suitcase (actually borrowing DD rolling case) and my knitting stuff but that is it. I'll start packing my clothes probably tomorrow. Oh yeah, also have to put lawn chairs in the car. I'm crossing my fingers that I haven't forgotten anything.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm baaaaccckk! Have just about everything loaded in the van.
> Still have to pack my suitcase (actually borrowing DD rolling case) and my knitting stuff but that is it. I'll start packing my clothes probably tomorrow. Oh yeah, also have to put lawn chairs in the car. I'm crossing my fingers that I haven't forgotten anything.


I'm making a list checking it twice... Oh wait that is for christmas. :shock: :XD:
Good idea putting the lawn chairs in now, no chance of me forgetting that way. Jamie is going to program the gps in the morning spit will be done. Deleting the one from last year :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm baaaaccckk! Have just about everything loaded in the van.
> Still have to pack my suitcase (actually borrowing DD rolling case) and my knitting stuff but that is it. I'll start packing my clothes probably tomorrow. Oh yeah, also have to put lawn chairs in the car. I'm crossing my fingers that I haven't forgotten anything.


Make your list, and check it twice!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm making a list checking it twice... Oh wait that is for christmas. :shock: :XD:
> Good idea putting the lawn chairs in now, no chance of me forgetting that way. Jamie is going to program the gps in the morning spit will be done. Deleting the one from last year :lol:


Great minds think alike. I just posted the same about the list!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: sounds like fun and mayhem!


No, Mayhem is Carens, lol, just kidding, couldn't resist. 
I keep telling Ryssa I should have named her George Thorogood, because she's just bad to the bone. lolol
Buster was just laying down playing with her, he yawned and she just sticks her *whole* head in his mouth. lol Good thing he likes her. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well it has turned into a nice afternoon & since we are not to get too many more I was out in the yard. I have the last of the corn dug out & delivered to the horse. Picked the last? Of the broccoli, another 1/2 gallon, I can't believe how much we have had off a few plants! 2 more cabbages & put away the cover. Then I decided I should start on the potatoes, hopefully will finish them tomorrow. DH will probably give me hell as he will think it is too early but tomorrow is to be 15C/65F then 2 days of rain & then highs of 4C/about 38F & I hate working out in the cold & wet. The forcast is reasonable for next weekend but I signed up for that .silk painting class for 2 days.
> Well, must get showered & figure out what's for supper.


You can see I'm no farmer. I picked my baby zucchinis, and I mean tiny baby zucchinis about 2 wks. ago to save them and here I could have had some big meals had I let them go. It was so cold then and now just gorgeous again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can't imagine her being the easiest of old persons to look after.


Or youngest person either should the need arise.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Catching up between getting things ready for KAP. I am almost ready. Last minute shopping on Thursday for some fresh fruits and vegetables and picking up the meat and buns.
> 
> Matthew just took out his older cards and I am trying to convince him to put them back so people can see them and the awesome progress that he has made in his drawing talents. I actually like some of the cards he removed. I wonder if I will be able to convince him to put them back.


 Please take them with you Matthew, you have done some fabulous stuff. I won't be there, but would love to be to see them, next year I will be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My oldest wears shorts all year, he lives in toronto. His wife is always telling him to wear pants.
> I wear shorts or skirts most of the year, there is no difference. Except I can do cart wheels in shorts and not have to worry. :XD: :XD:


 :shock: LOL!!! Okay, you guys heard it, Gwen, we need video of Carens cart wheels.  
I think a skirt keeps the legs a little warmer if it's longer, I used to wear them all the time growing up in Alaska, I do wear capris though in winter sometimes when I go walking, guess it's just how you look at it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no I can't so them any more  In my younger years no problem.


  Darn! LOL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

going on 9:45pm and I am off to bed. 

Road trip tomorrow, me and my 2 besties are off to Spinrite. Paid off the credit card on payday in anticipation off this trip. :thumbup: 


Here are the first 16 hats for shaken baby.

Night all will post a pic tomorrow from my shopping trip.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

they ALL are fabulous Ms. Superknitter!!!


gagesmom said:


> going on 9:45pm and I am off to bed.
> 
> Road trip tomorrow, me and my 2 besties are off to Spinrite. Paid off the credit card on payday in anticipation off this trip. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm baaaaccckk! Have just about everything loaded in the van.
> Still have to pack my suitcase (actually borrowing DD rolling case) and my knitting stuff but that is it. I'll start packing my clothes probably tomorrow. Oh yeah, also have to put lawn chairs in the car. I'm crossing my fingers that I haven't forgotten anything.


Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, Mayhem is Carens, lol, just kidding, couldn't resist.
> I keep telling Ryssa I should have named her George Thorogood, because she's just bad to the bone. lolol
> Buster was just laying down playing with her, he yawned and she just sticks her *whole* head in his mouth. lol Good thing he likes her. lol


Ah but I did not capitalise!!!!!!! :XD: :lol: She really pushes the limits!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Suggestion for KAPers* I don't know what the bugs are like in OH in the fall but since we will be outside (weather permitting) for the cookout Saturday you might want to consider some insect spray. I'm bringing some but don't think it will be enough for almost 40 folks!

Also, those driving don't forget to bring lawn chairs if you have any.

Don't forget cash for registration, Fri. night dinner ($20-25 + gratuity) and if you bought extra t-shirts. (Might I suggest ones & five dollar bills)

And one last thing......travel safely and come with the attitude of FUN, FUN, FUN!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> going on 9:45pm and I am off to bed.
> 
> Road trip tomorrow, me and my 2 besties are off to Spinrite. Paid off the credit card on payday in anticipation off this trip. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Most impressive!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm off to bed. Only a little after 10 but I need to sleep. Have a good morning/afternoon/evening wherever you may be. Peace & hugs to you all.
Don't forget Monday is National Coffee Day! Nighty- night. {{{hug}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren -- that was me....I definitely would like the opportunityt o purchase them.



NanaCaren said:


> Last year I was supposed to send someone comfy leaves, I can't for the life of me remember who it was. I have more leaves available if they are still wanted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As this happened to turn up on Facebook, I thought I would post it- in view of Margaret not having had her camera when she spotted the Duck-billed Platypus.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ok for real I am off to bed.

night everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> going on 9:45pm and I am off to bed.
> 
> Road trip tomorrow, me and my 2 besties are off to Spinrite. Paid off the credit card on payday in anticipation off this trip. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


The hats are great. You knit soo fast! Have a great time tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Suggestion for KAPers* I don't know what the bugs are like in OH in the fall but since we will be outside (weather permitting) for the cookout Saturday you might want to consider some insect spray. I'm bringing some but don't think it will be enough for almost 40 folks!
> 
> Also, those driving don't forget to bring lawn chairs if you have any.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I guess it's bed time. I've played solitaire for an hour, and won 3 games. Nothing good on tv. Tomorrow is more laundry, tho I have to confess I haven't done any most of the week. And work on goodies. Hugs and prayers. Good night!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My computer is working for the moment so I will take the oppertunity to wish everyone safe travels. Those going to KAP and those going on vacation. Special positive thoughts for Julie as she faces "the family." My hope for each one is that you have a safe, fun trip and collect a lot of yarn. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Must admit that I am a bit envious.
Those of us who are staying home, have a great week and happy knitting.
Marilyn


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> going on 9:45pm and I am off to bed.
> 
> Road trip tomorrow, me and my 2 besties are off to Spinrite. Paid off the credit card on payday in anticipation off this trip. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Those are so special.

Have fun shopping. I'm looking forward to seeing what you get.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would freeze that way. I only wear skirts in the winter if I have no other choice. And I never could do cartwheels, even when I was young and skinny!


Me too, I usually wear Jeans & underarmor long john's most of the winter.
I don't think I was ever skinny, rolls in my baby photos & I sure never managed a cartwheel.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> As this happened to turn up on Facebook, I thought I would post it- in view of Margaret not having had her camera when she spotted the Duck-billed Platypus.


Good pix and so glad you posted it! TY.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren -- that was me....I definitely would like the opportunityt o purchase them.


What are comfy leaves? Oh wait, are we talking comfrey??? I'll bet we are as spell check changed comfrey to comfy on me. LOL I had them growing in my garden. I actually liked the look of them but it was a little wild looking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog...Sure hope this year brings healing for your DD. What a long road this has been.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As this happened to turn up on Facebook, I thought I would post it- in view of Margaret not having had her camera when she spotted the Duck-billed Platypus.


What a strange little animal.

Sounds like everyone is getting excited for KAP, hope you all have a great time & safe travels. Wish I was coming too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just watching a series on Netflix and the man asked the woman what her coat was and she said vicuna. He wanted one too:


a wild relative of the llama, inhabiting mountainous regions of South America and valued for its fine silky wool. What could make a cloth so precious? The fabric is made from hairs gathered from the back and neck of the vicuña, a llama-like animal that lives only in the high Andes, and only in the wildit starves itself to death in captivityso it cannot be farmed. By the late 1960s, it had been hunted almost to extinction, and it wasnt until the mid-90s that the herds came back and the ban on production was lifted. Now, Peruvian campesinos gather the fiber the old way, using the chacu methodhalf-religious ceremony, half human sheep-doggingwhich the Incas used centuries before. Hundreds of farmers join hands in a circle, herding the animals into a cluster before shearing. An adult vicuña produces only 17 ounces of fiber a year, barely enough for a single scarf. It takes at least three years to get enough to make just 14 coats, de Matteis says.

Even by Kitons standards, the white vicuña isnt cheap: $115,000 for a coat, $75,500 for a suit jacket. Both, obviously, are available only as bespoke, and customers have to come to the factory for their fittings. Despite, or perhaps because of, that, reservations for Kitons next bolt are already being made. We have collectors who buy from every run, de Matteis says. Because its a natural color, there are slight variations in each bolt, and they like to have one from every harvest. If you want a coat made from the worlds finest cloth, you may want to put your order in soon.

:XD: :XD: :XD: Guess I won't be having anything made out of vicuna unless one shows up in my yard and offers its wool to me. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> going on 9:45pm and I am off to bed.
> 
> Road trip tomorrow, me and my 2 besties are off to Spinrite. Paid off the credit card on payday in anticipation off this trip. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Wonderful hats Mel. :thumbup: 
Awesome, have a blast on your trip to Spinrite.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah but I did not capitalise!!!!!!! :XD: :lol: She really pushes the limits!


LOL!! True. 
She certainly does, I just heard her a few minutes ago barking furiously, I went into the kitchen and Grey was laying on the rug on his side batting at her and she was bouncing from side to side dodging him barking like that would make a difference. lolol. I think she wanted him to get up and run, but he wasn't moving, she finally got bored and is now back up with me in the chair. She's so funny, I have her trained that if she want's picked up, she has to sit first, so she sits and looks at you and if you don't pick her up, she gets the hurtest look on her little face. David knows now that when she sits, please pick me up. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As this happened to turn up on Facebook, I thought I would post it- in view of Margaret not having had her camera when she spotted the Duck-billed Platypus.


 Such cute creatures!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> ok for real I am off to bed.
> 
> night everyone.


Night Mel. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I guess it's bed time. I've played solitaire for an hour, and won 3 games. Nothing good on tv. Tomorrow is more laundry, tho I have to confess I haven't done any most of the week. And work on goodies. Hugs and prayers. Good night!


Good night, I finished a puzzle on puzzle world and watching the Cowboys game with David.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just watching a series on Netflix and the man asked the woman what her coat was and she said vicuna. He wanted one too:
> 
> a wild relative of the llama, inhabiting mountainous regions of South America and valued for its fine silky wool. What could make a cloth so precious? The fabric is made from hairs gathered from the back and neck of the vicuña, a llama-like animal that lives only in the high Andes, and only in the wildit starves itself to death in captivityso it cannot be farmed. By the late 1960s, it had been hunted almost to extinction, and it wasnt until the mid-90s that the herds came back and the ban on production was lifted. Now, Peruvian campesinos gather the fiber the old way, using the chacu methodhalf-religious ceremony, half human sheep-doggingwhich the Incas used centuries before. Hundreds of farmers join hands in a circle, herding the animals into a cluster before shearing. An adult vicuña produces only 17 ounces of fiber a year, barely enough for a single scarf. It takes at least three years to get enough to make just 14 coats, de Matteis says.
> 
> ...


I won't be either, that's just too rich for my blood even if I had a couple million to spend. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the cowboys won, yay!!! Maybe this will be a good year for them for them for a change. 
Holy Crap!!! Thunder just popped overhead, I screamed, puppy jumped up and started barking. lololol... Haven't had thunder clap like that in a while. Okay, now that my heart is going good, and I'm no longer half asleep, I guess I won't go to bed. Better go get Davids sandwiches made for his cooler so that I don't have to do it in the morning. I have everything else all ready to go. 
Night all, sweet dream and great tomorrow. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My computer is working for the moment so I will take the oppertunity to wish everyone safe travels. Those going to KAP and those going on vacation. Special positive thoughts for Julie as she faces "the family." My hope for each one is that you have a safe, fun trip and collect a lot of yarn. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Must admit that I am a bit envious.
> Those of us who are staying home, have a great week and happy knitting.
> Marilyn


Thank you very much for that Marilyn! I won't be doing a lot of purchasing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good pix and so glad you posted it! TY.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a strange little animal.
> 
> Sounds like everyone is getting excited for KAP, hope you all have a great time & safe travels. Wish I was coming too.


I have a suspicion that they are not small- there is nothing in the photo to give you scale!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! True.
> She certainly does, I just heard her a few minutes ago barking furiously, I went into the kitchen and Grey was laying on the rug on his side batting at her and she was bouncing from side to side dodging him barking like that would make a difference. lolol. I think she wanted him to get up and run, but he wasn't moving, she finally got bored and is now back up with me in the chair. She's so funny, I have her trained that if she want's picked up, she has to sit first, so she sits and looks at you and if you don't pick her up, she gets the hurtest look on her little face. David knows now that when she sits, please pick me up. lolol


 :thumbup: Easily done for life, probably- how many pounds is she likely to end up?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

night all. sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Easily done for life, probably- how many pounds is she likely to end up?


I'm hoping that she is going to end up around 15 pounds /6.8 Kg or so, but don't know if she'll get quite that big, maybe 12lb/5.4 kg.
Either way, she may not be big in stature, but she sure is big on attitude. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> night all. sweet dreams.


Good night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

All right, I really am getting off of here now. Julie, have a good/safe day tomorrow getting Ringo to the kennels and finishing up any last minute prep. Rest well.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just typed a whole book to all and it just disappeared. So sleep tight and safe travels and have lots of fun and laughs for me. Send pictures. And Gwen still would love a sheep if you have any left. But no worry. Finished crocheting a mixed color baby blanket for my boss at work to give a friend . It is so cute, blue, pink and whites, now they found out it was a boy so out came the blue yarn tonight. Actually am a little short on baby yarn, so maybe have to visit some stores.
Sam hope you are doing ok, let everyone wait on you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a suspicion that they are not small- there is nothing in the photo to give you scale!


After your comment, I had to look it up as I thought they were small, Wikipedia says 2-7 pounds & 12-16 inches long plus a 4-6 inch tail so not too big. Their body looks quite like a beaver but much smaller.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Spider said:


> Just typed a whole book to all and it just disappeared. So sleep tight and safe travels and have lots of fun and laughs for me. Send pictures. And Gwen still would love a sheep if you have any left. But no worry. Finished crocheting a mixed color baby blanket for my boss at work to give a friend . It is so cute, blue, pink and whites, now they found out it was a boy so out came the blue yarn tonight. Actually am a little short on baby yarn, so maybe have to visit some stores.
> Sam hope you are doing ok, let everyone wait on you.


Frustrating when computers lose long posta :roll:

Are you feeling better?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren -- that was me....I definitely would like the opportunityt o purchase them.


I was thinking it was you. I will be sure to bring some with me. Reminder set to put into truck. Just told Jamie to make sure as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm hoping that she is going to end up around 15 pounds /6.8 Kg or so, but don't know if she'll get quite that big, maybe 12lb/5.4 kg.
> Either way, she may not be big in stature, but she sure is big on attitude. lolol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> All right, I really am getting off of here now. Julie, have a good/safe day tomorrow getting Ringo to the kennels and finishing up any last minute prep. Rest well.


Thanks so much Kaye. Just fielded some very difficult calls from Lupe's husband Tom. Won't bore you with the details- I have said it before- there is none so deaf as those who will not hear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> All right, I really am getting off of here now. Julie, have a good/safe day tomorrow getting Ringo to the kennels and finishing up any last minute prep. Rest well.


Can't recall if I have already answered this- (stress!) I intend to go to bed very soon- had a delicious Pizza with Mozzarella and Pepperoni - as a gift for my tea. I will miss my boy, not having him sleep at my back, or down by my feet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> After your comment, I had to look it up as I thought they were small, Wikipedia says 2-7 pounds & 12-16 inches long plus a 4-6 inch tail so not too big. Their body looks quite like a beaver but much smaller.


But bigger than the average rat, for instance!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful hats Mel. :thumbup:
> Awesome, have a blast on your trip to Spinrite.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Slept like a log last night. Last minute things to pack today, go for a swim and collect Little Madam from school and then that's me done.

Julie, hope you have a safe and good trip.

Everyone else travelling arrive safely.

We will have wifi at the hotels so will try to stay in touch.

Will check back later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> You make me feel like a lazy slug!
> Junek


Hey, I can be lazy too. LOL. The windows were pretty bad. :roll: So many jobs to do.... I am attempting doing major clean outs in all rooms. Not acting on it much though.... but I will get there .... slow and steady wins the race, they say.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Slept like a log last night. Last minute things to pack today, go for a swim and collect Little Madam from school and then that's me done.
> 
> Julie, hope you have a safe and good trip.
> 
> ...


As indeed I hope for yourself, PurpleFi, and for Londy- I am sure you will have a trip of a lifetime!
Ringo in the morning- pack properly once he is settled- and off on Wednesday morning.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much Kaye. Just fielded some very difficult calls from Lupe's husband Tom. Won't bore you with the details- I have said it before- there is none so deaf as those who will not hear.


Hi, Julie... I am reading forwards and backwards at the same time. Saw your post. Deep breathing, dont let them affect your health. Take care of yourself FIRST. I hope you have a safe and nice break away. I know you will have a great time in Goulburn. 
I hope you will be able to have access to wifi somewhere, so we can know how things are going for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, Julie... I am reading forwards and backwards at the same time. Saw your post. Deep breathing, dont let them affect your health. Take care of yourself FIRST. I hope you have a safe and nice break away. I know you will have a great time in Goulburn.
> I hope you will be able to have access to wifi somewhere, so we can know how things are going for you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, take care of yourself, safe travels and have fun when you can. Remember you are in our thoughts and prayers.
Purplefi and Londy and all travelling, have a great trip.
I have the dentist this afternoon, my hour manning the stand at the Older Persons day in town on Wednesday then out to lunch with Val and Gordon.
Then getting ready for my london trip next week and house sorting too. Plenty to keep me busy. Take care all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here I sit, thinking, well, wouldn't do much in 15 min-- then realized that if I did it EVERY day it would be almost 2 hrs in a week-- more than I am doing now! LOL LOL ROFLOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Re cleaning meditation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As this happened to turn up on Facebook, I thought I would post it- in view of Margaret not having had her camera when she spotted the Duck-billed Platypus.


now that is a good photo. I must admit that my sightings have not been this good. Yes sightings. Dragged Maryanne out of bed this morning and we saw another one- who came back into view 4 times but still no chance to take a photo. The colour is similar to the water which makes a photo even harder. (as you will gather the water is very brown!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> After your comment, I had to look it up as I thought they were small, Wikipedia says 2-7 pounds & 12-16 inches long plus a 4-6 inch tail so not too big. Their body looks quite like a beaver but much smaller.


My brother and I were just discussing how big and figured about this size.
Talking of beavers I heard tonight that the Catholic Church has declared beavers to be fish so they can be eaten on Fridays in Lent, Thought they said they have scales and they live in the water thus are fish! But do they have scales? Thought they were hairy. As mammals they must be covered in hair at some stage in their life.
Back to platypuses, they are one of only two egg laying mammals (the other being the echidna-showed photos of one a few months ago).


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Just a quick note to tell Julie prayers will be sent that your trip brings the results that are the best for both you and Fale for the long run. And very safe travels.

And safe travels for others who are setting off this week. Hard to believe we will be meeting many of you in just a few days.

This is a busy day-- 2 meetings plus exercise and lunch at the Sr Center. Then I am home to finish up some things.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> My brother and I were just discussing how big and figured about this size.
> Talking of beavers I heard tonight that the Catholic Church has declared beavers to be fish so they can be eaten on Fridays in Lent, Thought they said they have scales and they live in the water thus are fish! But do they have scales? Thought they were hairy. As mammals they must be covered in hair at some stage in their life.
> Back to platypuses, they are one of only two egg laying mammals (the other being the echidna-showed photos of one a few months ago).


Sorry but beavers were declared fish in the 17th century by a Bishop in N. America in one area only to prevent the people suffering starvation. I do not think it applies now anywhere. Most Catholics now do without something other than abstain from meat on Fridays as it was never a hardship for non meat eaters anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Not much to report about today, went on a hour long cruise on Lake Burley Griffen and got lots of info about Canberra. 
More tourist things for the next couple of days then Thursday to Goulburn. By which time many of us will be travelling. Purple and Londy leave soon and then Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry but beavers were declared fish in the 17th century by a Bishop in N. America in one area only to prevent the people suffering starvation. I do not think it applies now anywhere. Most Catholics now do without something other than abstain from meat on Fridays as it was never a hardship for non meat eaters anyway.


That makes more sense- they didn't have the same knowledge then- though how they were ever thought to be fish I don't know. But then again when Mum was a child chicken was allowed. It was only red meat that couldn't be eaten- they looked forward to Friday because they would get chicken. And we loved the fish and chips we had most Fridays.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Good morning! Mostly packed for the KAP - will finish up today. Mostly doing my baking today, I have to babysit Lili tomorrow and will throw the last-minute stuff in tomorrow night. We are leaving early Wed. morning - driving all the way to Indiana - visiting with friends on Thurs. morning. We'll go to lunch with them and then drive to Defiance late that afternoon.

Ladies who are bringing their DHs to the KAP - do any of them golf? Bob said if they do he'll leave his clubs in the car. He thinks there will be time to get a few holes in on Fri. afternoon or Sat. while we are at the yarn shop and the alpaca farm. 

Well, better get into the kitchen - stuff won't bake itself!!! Safe travels for all. Paula


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, Mayhem is Carens, lol, just kidding, couldn't resist.
> I keep telling Ryssa I should have named her George Thorogood, because she's just bad to the bone. lolol
> Buster was just laying down playing with her, he yawned and she just sticks her *whole* head in his mouth. lol Good thing he likes her. lol


I can just picture that. Love your reference "bad to the bone". And that song will be playing in my head all day!! LOL!
If my cat is on my lap and I yawn, sometimes she sticks her paw in my mouth....knowing where that paw has been, means I brush my teeth!! Crazy cat!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> That makes more sense- they didn't have the same knowledge then- though how they were ever thought to be fish I don't know. But then again when Mum was a child chicken was allowed. It was only red meat that couldn't be eaten- they looked forward to Friday because they would get chicken. And we loved the fish and chips we had most Fridays.


Desperate times, desperate circumstances make for changes in rules. However we were never allowed chicken on Fridays but usually went to the chip shop for fish and chips, and that was a treat really. Although the steak puddings they also sold always smelt extra good on those days. We all treated ourselves the first time the rules were changed and were all rather disappointed. A case of " Forbidden fruit' I suppose.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> going on 9:45pm and I am off to bed.
> 
> Road trip tomorrow, me and my 2 besties are off to Spinrite. Paid off the credit card on payday in anticipation off this trip. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Yep, knitting ninja!! I'm looking forward to your shopping goodies!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, take care of yourself, safe travels and have fun when you can. Remember you are in our thoughts and prayers.
> Purplefi and Londy and all travelling, have a great trip.
> I have the dentist this afternoon, my hour manning the stand at the Older Persons day in town on Wednesday then out to lunch with Val and Gordon.
> Then getting ready for my london trip next week and house sorting too. Plenty to keep me busy. Take care all.


I will ring the tribunal tomorrow to express my concerns about my personal safety- given that Elisa did attack me when her grandmother died- back in 1993. The men stood back and let her hit me. Tom last night was quite threatening- saying they were bringing in lawyers and that I would regret it if I did not call off the Hearing- but that is part of my whole point- that they just will not listen to me- and keep leaping to assumptions. It actually was Fale's 71st birthday when they rang- but there was obviously no point at all in asking if I could be allowed to wish him a Happy Birthday. They have posted a photo of him at a celebratory meal, so I am glad they did something for him- typical that I would not be included in any way.
I am so glad everything is 'a go' for you, on the House front. Have a wonderful time in London- I will have internet access through till Friday morning, which will be sometime Thursday, UK time. Australia, or at least NSW goes on to Daylight saving, on their Saturday night, so will be going forward one hour.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well it has turned into a nice afternoon & since we are not to get too many more I was out in the yard. I have the last of the corn dug out & delivered to the horse. Picked the last? Of the broccoli, another 1/2 gallon, I can't believe how much we have had off a few plants! 2 more cabbages & put away the cover. Then I decided I should start on the potatoes, hopefully will finish them tomorrow. DH will probably give me hell as he will think it is too early but tomorrow is to be 15C/65F then 2 days of rain & then highs of 4C/about 38F & I hate working out in the cold & wet. The forcast is reasonable for next weekend but I signed up for that .silk painting class for 2 days.
> Well, must get showered & figure out what's for supper.


Gosh, you do work very hard. , and 4c already? :shock:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As this happened to turn up on Facebook, I thought I would post it- in view of Margaret not having had her camera when she spotted the Duck-billed Platypus.


She was really lucky to even see one. I was watching a program about Australia and the host spent most of one night with a wildlife specialist looking for one. They finally spotted one about 3 am after being out since before sunset!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> now that is a good photo. I must admit that my sightings have not been this good. Yes sightings. Dragged Maryanne out of bed this morning and we saw another one- who came back into view 4 times but still no chance to take a photo. The colour is similar to the water which makes a photo even harder. (as you will gather the water is very brown!)


 :thumbup:  :wink:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My computer is working for the moment so I will take the oppertunity to wish everyone safe travels. Those going to KAP and those going on vacation. Special positive thoughts for Julie as she faces "the family." My hope for each one is that you have a safe, fun trip and collect a lot of yarn. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Must admit that I am a bit envious.
> Those of us who are staying home, have a great week and happy knitting.
> Marilyn


Glad your computer is cooperating!
I,too, am one of the "stay-at-homes" but am excited for everyone going. I'm looking forward to lots of pictures and updates!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just a quick note to tell Julie prayers will be sent that your trip brings the results that are the best for both you and Fale for the long run. And very safe travels.
> 
> And safe travels for others who are setting off this week. Hard to believe we will be meeting many of you in just a few days.
> 
> This is a busy day-- 2 meetings plus exercise and lunch at the Sr Center. Then I am home to finish up some things.


I am just praying for control over my emotions, and for protection from any harm. I guess we may meet up when skyping! Hope Margaret is up to speed with the time differences- given it will be the daylight savings night!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not much to report about today, went on a hour long cruise on Lake Burley Griffen and got lots of info about Canberra.
> More tourist things for the next couple of days then Thursday to Goulburn. By which time many of us will be travelling. Purple and Londy leave soon and then Julie.


Sounds good! I will be looking for a cheap phone and prepaid card (SIM) so I will be accessible after the Quaker Meeting in Canberra.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Good morning! Mostly packed for the KAP - will finish up today. Mostly doing my baking today, I have to babysit Lili tomorrow and will throw the last-minute stuff in tomorrow night. We are leaving early Wed. morning - driving all the way to Indiana - visiting with friends on Thurs. morning. We'll go to lunch with them and then drive to Defiance late that afternoon.
> 
> Ladies who are bringing their DHs to the KAP - do any of them golf? Bob said if they do he'll leave his clubs in the car. He thinks there will be time to get a few holes in on Fri. afternoon or Sat. while we are at the yarn shop and the alpaca farm.
> 
> Well, better get into the kitchen - stuff won't bake itself!!! Safe travels for all. Paula


Safe travels for you, too, Paula!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Desperate times, desperate circumstances make for changes in rules. However we were never allowed chicken on Fridays but usually went to the chip shop for fish and chips, and that was a treat really. Although the steak puddings they also sold always smelt extra good on those days. We all treated ourselves the first time the rules were changed and were all rather disappointed. A case of " Forbidden fruit' I suppose.


I was flatting with three Roman Catholic girls when first at Uni- it was quite a treat to go out for take-aways on Friday nights- they always had Fish and Chips- Then the ruling was relaxed I seem to recall, this was 1965.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> now that is a good photo. I must admit that my sightings have not been this good. Yes sightings. Dragged Maryanne out of bed this morning and we saw another one- who came back into view 4 times but still no chance to take a photo. The colour is similar to the water which makes a photo even harder. (as you will gather the water is very brown!)


Oh wow, you have been very lucky to see them again! :thumbup: Keep enjoying your holiday travels.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just praying for control over my emotions, and for protection from any harm. I guess we may meet up when skyping! Hope Margaret is up to speed with the time differences- given it will be the daylight savings night!


I think she told me sh thought it would be about 7am Sat :shock: I will have to set an alarm.. and like last year I am sure I will be in my pjs on skype.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Caught up... bedtime for me as it is 11pm. Take care everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think she told me sh thought it would be about 7am Sat :shock: I will have to set an alarm.. and like last year I am sure I will be in my pjs on skype.


5pm., EDT is 9am., Winter time for us, so 10am., Saturday now, minus the currently three hour difference, yes 5pm., EDT will be 7am., in NSW and Victoria- ok for me, with my crazy sleeping habits!

Could well be still in my nightie though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Caught up... bedtime for me as it is 11pm. Take care everyone.


2 am., here at the moment- slept for a bit, and then just could not keep myself in bed- when I start yawning I will go and lie down again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was thinking it was you. I will be sure to bring some with me. Reminder set to put into truck. Just told Jamie to make sure as well.


What do you use comfrey and how, please


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What do you use comfrey and how, please


Believed anciently even to cure broken bones when used as a poultice- but not to be taken internally- toxic to the liver, according to what I just googled.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will ring the tribunal tomorrow to express my concerns about my personal safety- given that Elisa did attack me when her grandmother died- back in 1993. The men stood back and let her hit me. Tom last night was quite threatening- saying they were bringing in lawyers and that I would regret it if I did not call off the Hearing- but that is part of my whole point- that they just will not listen to me- and keep leaping to assumptions. It actually was Fale's 71st birthday when they rang- but there was obviously no point at all in asking if I could be allowed to wish him a Happy Birthday. They have posted a photo of him at a celebratory meal, so I am glad they did something for him- typical that I would not be included in any way.
> I am so glad everything is 'a go' for you, on the House front. Have a wonderful time in London- I will have internet access through till Friday morning, which will be sometime Thursday, UK time. Australia, or at least NSW goes on to Daylight saving, on their Saturday night, so will be going forward one hour.


Julie I am surrounding you in protective prayers and continuing prayers for the best outcome for all and safe travels. When you need extra strength, stop and take a deep breath and remember that God is with you and so are all of us.

Tami


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

We are heading off tomorrow for a short break while the mild weather lasts. I am not sure at this point whether or not I will have internet access, so in case not, I just want to wish safe journeys and good outcomes to all those about to embark on major travels. I worry most about Julie, for obvious reasons, but to everyone, I want to say 'Stay safe, and tell us all about your experiences when you are able to'. 

I may be back with you later today, but, if not, wherever you are, whatever you are doing, my best wishes go with you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Believed anciently even to cure broken bones when used as a poultice- but not to be taken internally- toxic to the liver, according to what I just googled.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much Kaye. Just fielded some very difficult calls from Lupe's husband Tom. Won't bore you with the details- I have said it before- there is none so deaf as those who will not hear.


Don't let them get to you, it's her way of still trying to control you and keep you off balance I think. I hope that the Tribunal may jump on her husband for letting her do what she's done and not putting a damper on her. 
And if she were not worried, she would not still be trying to harass you. 
It will be a long several weeks without Ringo beside you, but at least you know he's safe, and he'll be so happy to see you when you get home, after he gets over the snit he's likely to be in for your leaving in the first place.  Animals, they do have personality. 
Ryssa is grumbling on the back of the couch, the kids are standing outside to catch the bus for school and she's taking offense.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> My brother and I were just discussing how big and figured about this size.
> Talking of beavers I heard tonight that the Catholic Church has declared beavers to be fish so they can be eaten on Fridays in Lent, Thought they said they have scales and they live in the water thus are fish! But do they have scales? Thought they were hairy. As mammals they must be covered in hair at some stage in their life.
> Back to platypuses, they are one of only two egg laying mammals (the other being the echidna-showed photos of one a few months ago).


Oh wow, you are having good luck spotting them, that is so cool, even if you don't get any pictures, it's still great that you've seen them so many times when they are usually so hard to spot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I can just picture that. Love your reference "bad to the bone". And that song will be playing in my head all day!! LOL!
> If my cat is on my lap and I yawn, sometimes she sticks her paw in my mouth....knowing where that paw has been, means I brush my teeth!! Crazy cat!
> Junek


 And she just wags her tail and tries to lick me when I tell her. lol

Ewe!!! Silly cat, oh yuck, now I want to brush my teeth too. lolol 
Wonder if she's just trying to pat your mouth and it doesn't work out that way. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie I am surrounding you in protective prayers and continuing prayers for the best outcome for all and safe travels. When you need extra strength, stop and take a deep breath and remember that God is with you and so are all of us.
> 
> Tami


It really is a strength to know that so many are praying for a good outcome. I do get frightened- but I have to remember to put my trust in the Lord. 'Cast thy burden upon the Lord, and He shall sustain thee.' [psalm 55]. I turned to that psalm when my daughter died- I really find strength reading David's Psalms- he knew the depths of despair, from his folly- but never lost sight of the Lord.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is it used for?


Cashmeregma said:


> What are comfy leaves? Oh wait, are we talking comfrey??? I'll bet we are as spell check changed comfrey to comfy on me. LOL I had them growing in my garden. I actually liked the look of them but it was a little wild looking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We are heading off tomorrow for a short break while the mild weather lasts. I am not sure at this point whether or not I will have internet access, so in case not, I just want to wish safe journeys and good outcomes to all those about to embark on major travels. I worry most about Julie, for obvious reasons, but to everyone, I want to say 'Stay safe, and tell us all about your experiences when you are able to'.
> 
> I may be back with you later today, but, if not, wherever you are, whatever you are doing, my best wishes go with you.


Safe journeys for you Chris! I noticed it was 20C in North Wales just the other day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really is a strength to know that so many are praying for a good outcome. I do get frightened- but I have to remember to put my trust in the Lord. Cast thy burden upon the Lord, and He shall sustain thee. I turned to that psalm when my daughter died- I really find strength reading David's Psalms- he knew the depths of despair, from his folly- but never lost sight of the Lord.


I think that the Psalms are comforting and strengthening to many, my moms favorite verse was always the 23rd Psalm. 
HUGS!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What are comfy leaves? Oh wait, are we talking comfrey??? I'll bet we are as spell check changed comfrey to comfy on me. LOL I had them growing in my garden. I actually liked the look of them but it was a little wild looking.


Yes, I believe it's comfrey --- did you ever use yours to put in skin creams?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't let them get to you, it's her way of still trying to control you and keep you off balance I think. I hope that the Tribunal may jump on her husband for letting her do what she's done and not putting a damper on her.
> And if she were not worried, she would not still be trying to harass you.
> It will be a long several weeks without Ringo beside you, but at least you know he's safe, and he'll be so happy to see you when you get home, after he gets over the snit he's likely to be in for your leaving in the first place.  Animals, they do have personality.
> Ryssa is grumbling on the back of the couch, the kids are standing outside to catch the bus for school and she's taking offense.


She really is a little personality!
It is going to be a very long wait for him- but he is much more used to mum being away for long times now- 14 hours one day. (when we went on our bus trip to Hamilton) At least he will have the kennel helpers to pamper him- (I hope) now that he has been neutered he should be less aggressive- given that the op was more than a year ago now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is it used for?


as a poultice for broken bones, anciently, has many other uses, but not to be taken internally- toxic to the liver.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that the Psalms are comforting and strengthening to many, my moms favorite verse was always the 23rd Psalm.
> HUGS!


I am very fond of the 121st 'I lift up mine eyes unto the hills'


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have you insisted that any questions or comments will be addressed at the tribunal and not in individual phone calls? That you appreciate any communication regarding Fale's health or to talk with him (I hope you asked to do that) but that all else needs to be at the Tribunal. They could be laying all kinds of traps even recording you when you are unaware. Please see if you can deflect any of their nuisances to when you have some support in the room.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much Kaye. Just fielded some very difficult calls from Lupe's husband Tom. Won't bore you with the details- I have said it before- there is none so deaf as those who will not hear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have you insisted that any questions or comments will be addressed at the tribunal and not in individual phone calls? That you appreciate any communication regarding Fale's health or to talk with him (I hope you asked to do that) but that all else needs to be at the Tribunal. They could be laying all kinds of traps even recording you when you are unaware. Please see if you can deflect any of their nuisances to when you have some support in the room.


Fortunately I had visitors when the call came through. I just said that they were leaping to assumptions, and was trying to state that he was not listening- I am subsequently accused of rudeness in a voice message, but the three other calls- two from Lupe, one from Tom, I declined. I did say that I was not prepared to call off the Tribunal Hearing- that was when he started to get threatening, and I hung up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

3 am., here- my usual time to rise and get the bread started- but anxiety had me up earlier- I will go back to bed now- so I am rested when it is time for the lady from 'Driving Miss Daisy' to come and fetch me and Ringo and we will travel to the kennels. I have his collar and Vet records ready, and enough cash to pay for the taxi there and back- My half price card is getting a good work-out- and I get a jaunt into the countryside!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You know Julie,Tom saying that about a lawyer may be a bluff trying to scare you into canceling the tribunal. Just breath deep and KNOW it will be what it will be and God willing it will be the best for both you and Fale.



Lurker 2 said:


> I will ring the tribunal tomorrow to express my concerns about my personal safety- given that Elisa did attack me when her grandmother died- back in 1993. The men stood back and let her hit me. Tom last night was quite threatening- saying they were bringing in lawyers and that I would regret it if I did not call off the Hearing- but that is part of my whole point- that they just will not listen to me- and keep leaping to assumptions. It actually was Fale's 71st birthday when they rang- but there was obviously no point at all in asking if I could be allowed to wish him a Happy Birthday. They have posted a photo of him at a celebratory meal, so I am glad they did something for him- typical that I would not be included in any way.
> I am so glad everything is 'a go' for you, on the House front. Have a wonderful time in London- I will have internet access through till Friday morning, which will be sometime Thursday, UK time. Australia, or at least NSW goes on to Daylight saving, on their Saturday night, so will be going forward one hour.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good for you. If they truly had Fale's best wishes in mind, they would also welcome the tribunal. Who knows, there might be additional services available to them in caring for Fale that they can access.



Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately I had visitors when the call came through. I just said that they were leaping to assumptions, and was trying to state that he was not listening- I am subsequently accused of rudeness in a voice message, but the three other calls- two from Lupe, one from Tom, I declined. I did say that I was not prepared to call off the Tribunal Hearing- that was when he started to get threatening, and I hung up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Safe travels everyone. I'm trying to sort through everything to bring along...but first thing is to get out the long pants and long-sleeved shirts, sweaters and sweatshirts and put away all the capri pants and other summer clothes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good point Poledra.....they wouldn't be continuing to harass her if they weren't worried.....


Poledra65 said:


> Don't let them get to you, it's her way of still trying to control you and keep you off balance I think. I hope that the Tribunal may jump on her husband for letting her do what she's done and not putting a damper on her.
> And if she were not worried, she would not still be trying to harass you.
> It will be a long several weeks without Ringo beside you, but at least you know he's safe, and he'll be so happy to see you when you get home, after he gets over the snit he's likely to be in for your leaving in the first place.  Animals, they do have personality.
> Ryssa is grumbling on the back of the couch, the kids are standing outside to catch the bus for school and she's taking offense.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thinking about you and the courage it takes to take such a trip into enemy camp. Sending you warm hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I went to bed last night I realized I have not yet pull yarn from my stash for the yarn swap to I have to do that today along with load lawn chairs. Check, check, and another check....LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another good point!


RookieRetiree said:


> Good for you. If they truly had Fale's best wishes in mind, they would also welcome the tribunal. Who knows, there might be additional services available to them in caring for Fale that they can access.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thinking of you Julie and I hope everything turns out well for you at the tribunal. I think the others are right, Lupe & co are running scared, but make sure you are never alone with them. Do you have anyone going to the Tribunal with you?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Believed anciently even to cure broken bones when used as a poultice- but not to be taken internally- toxic to the liver, according to what I just googled.


Comfrey is used here as a fertilizer after being soaked. I am told it is excellent but smells


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good for you. If they truly had Fale's best wishes in mind, they would also welcome the tribunal. Who knows, there might be additional services available to them in caring for Fale that they can access.


Exactly! The Tribunal should be concerning itself with Fale's best interests and will, I assume, be influenced by only this. That is why they want him to attend, so he can, if possible, tell them what HE wants. That is how the courts here deal with child custody and there are lots of similarities between youngsters and confused or 'at risk' elderly. Stay calm, and lean on us! Hugs, Lin.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very fond of the 121st 'I lift up mine eyes unto the hills'


One of my favourites, too. Very easy to do here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 3 am., here- my usual time to rise and get the bread started- but anxiety had me up earlier- I will go back to bed now- so I am rested when it is time for the lady from 'Driving Miss Daisy' to come and fetch me and Ringo and we will travel to the kennels. I have his collar and Vet records ready, and enough cash to pay for the taxi there and back- My half price card is getting a good work-out- and I get a jaunt into the countryside!


Hopefully it is a good day for the drive, glad you have a half price card, that is most helpful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good point Poledra.....they wouldn't be continuing to harass her if they weren't worried.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What do you use comfrey and how, please


Here is a link that tells uses for comfrey.
I use it in salves mostly, but have used it for cold remedies too. Not to be used internally without supervision of one that as been trained in the suss of this herb. My great-grandfather was an herbalist and my great-grandmother made medicinal salves and medicines for several doctors before chemical medicines became the norm. My mother myself and several other family members study the use of herb for health. 
While comfrey does have medicinal purposes I like the look of it as a plant as well. It has lovely purple flowers.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/natural-health/comfrey-medicinal-uses-zmaz92jjzshe.aspx#axzz3EiVYywwB


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I went to bed last night I realized I have not yet pull yarn from my stash for the yarn swap to I have to do that today along with load lawn chairs. Check, check, and another check....LOL


I am packed, beeln for a swim. Just hajving a c.uppa and off To collect Little Madam from school. Londy has done the seat reservations on the plane. All my lists are checked. This is way too orgaized for me :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Comfrey is used here as a fertilizer after being soaked. I am told it is excellent but smells


It can be used as fertilizer too. Works wonders for tomato plants and yes it smells horrid. Horrid might be a bit mild of a description for the smell.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Comfrey is used here as a fertilizer after being soaked. I am told it is excellent but smells


That's what I've used it for x


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> My brother and I were just discussing how big and figured about this size.
> Talking of beavers I heard tonight that the Catholic Church has declared beavers to be fish so they can be eaten on Fridays in Lent, Thought they said they have scales and they live in the water thus are fish! But do they have scales? Thought they were hairy. As mammals they must be covered in hair at some stage in their life.
> Back to platypuses, they are one of only two egg laying mammals (the other being the echidna-showed photos of one a few months ago).


Beaver do not have scales, someone must have been into the sacramental wine before saying that :roll: :roll: The tail looks scaly but doesn't have scales, they do have webbed back feet.
Beaver have thick fur. I have heard the meat is something like pork, have not eaten them. My DH has a constant war with them, we have alot of sloughs & a creek running through our farm & if the beaver had their way about 200 acres would be under water. He has to continually pull out dams & clean culverts so they create lots of extra work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh, you do work very hard. , and 4c already? :shock:


It's not really that hard of work, just keeps me from getting fatter & lazy :lol: 
We sometimes get nice weather in October but last year snow came Oct 16 & stayed for 6 months so this time of year I don't like to waste nice days. I try to get the necessities done ASAP so I don't have to work out in the wet & cold


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, what others have said here is right. They are trying to control you and are seemingly afraid of the Tribunal. They are only acting in their own best interests . You and the tribunal have Fale's welfare as your main concern. take care of yourself and let the tribunal people know to have security on hand. Is anyone able to go with you? 
Ringo will be safe while you are away and welcome you home.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Several weeks ago, I mentioned how glad I was that "Inspector Lewis" was coming back to our PBS station in Oct. Someone asked to be told when it's on. And, of course, I can't remember who ! But the program will be on my PBS station this coming Sun, Oct. 5. Don't know if all the public stations have the same schedule. I'm really looking forward to it.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am packed, beeln for a swim. Just hajving a c.uppa and off To collect Little Madam from school. Londy has done the seat reservations on the plane. All my lists are checked. This is way too orgaized for me :lol:


You are way more organized than I am at the moment.  I have to pack for KAP after that I have to pack for Punkin Chunkin the week end of the 22nd Oct. Then I will need a holiday from these two holidays. :wink: :wink:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And she just wags her tail and tries to lick me when I tell her. lol
> 
> Ewe!!! Silly cat, oh yuck, now I want to brush my teeth too. lolol
> Wonder if she's just trying to pat your mouth and it doesn't work out that way. lol


She may very well be trying to pat my mouth. Sometimes if I'm laid back in the recliner, she'll lay on my chest and will pat my face. My daughter says it's her way of petting me like I pet her by rubbing her.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've read quickly--the week is off to a somewhat hectic start again. Just a few comments on what I can recall...

Julie, I really like Psalm 17, and it seems to apply to your current situation. {{{{HUGS}}}} and safe travels. I send continuing good thoughts for this trip.

Everyone traveling to the KAP, also wishing you safe travels and loads of fun. I'm not sure if I'll be able to Skype or not (depends on the time), but I'll be with you in spirit and am looking forward to seeing photos. 

Healing thought for all in need, and hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, I do ALL of my Christmas cards! Over 60 for our usual friends and family and another 30-40 for a forum I am on. As soon as I get home from KAP I will organize the sign up for that one. I have organized it for the last 7-9 years. Hmmmm what does everyone think about a Christmas card exchange for ktp? Not just limited to the USA either tho postage can get pricey. Post cards are also an option. I can organize that if enough are interested. It's about the only thing I am good at organizing! Lol!


~~~Can you explain how that works? What does your organizing entail? I am not familiar with this kind of exchange.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Skype time for KAP in OH* For those interested in skyping with folks at the KAP I will have my computer up around 2 p.m. on Friday, Oct. 3 EST. Others are bringing their laptops also and I hope they will be able to do the same but that is up to them. There will be classes/workshops going on throughout the day so it will vary as to who will be available which is why I am making my computer accessible to anyone. Others may also do that but again, it is up to the individual.

We will head out to dinner that evening at about 7 so will shut down then. Not taking computer to restaurant or locations on Saturday & Sunday. Just too hectic. Others are welcome to do so of course but it will be up to them.  You can be sure folks will take lots of pictures and post them when possible.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very fond of the 121st 'I lift up mine eyes unto the hills'


This was my mom's favorite and one that I turned to when our DD died.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I love Psalm 121 also, living so close to the Sierras. Have been known to sing I am a happy wanderer and The Hills are alive with the sound of music, while hiking. I can get mushy in nature.
Finished PT which wiped me out. No pain, just exhaustion as change in weather brings FM on.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I love Psalm 121 also, living so close to the Sierras. Have been known to sing I am a happy wanderer and The Hills are alive with the sound of music, while hiking. I can get mushy in nature.
> Finished PT which wiped me out. No pain, just exhaustion as change in weather brings FM on.


My fm reacts to the change in seasons, weird isn't it. Healing hugsx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Skype time for KAP in OH* For those interested in skyping with folks at the KAP I will have my computer up around 2 p.m. on Friday, Oct. 3 EST. Others are bringing their laptops also and I hope they will be able to do the same but that is up to them. There will be classes/workshops going on throughout the day so it will vary as to who will be available which is why I am making my computer accessible to anyone. Others may also do that but again, it is up to the individual.
> 
> We will head out to dinner that evening at about 7 so will shut down then. Not taking computer to restaurant or locations on Saturday & Sunday. Just too hectic. Others are welcome to do so of course but it will be up to them.  You can be sure folks will take lots of pictures and post them when possible.


4 am., Saturday, for us in Goulburn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've read quickly--the week is off to a somewhat hectic start again. Just a few comments on what I can recall...
> 
> Julie, I really like Psalm 17, and it seems to apply to your current situation. {{{{HUGS}}}} and safe travels. I send continuing good thoughts for this trip.
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing me to this one, Sorlenna- I agree it rings very true!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that the Psalms are comforting and strengthening to many, my moms favorite verse was always the 23rd Psalm.
> HUGS!


Who could not know that one! Hugs to you- dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You know Julie,Tom saying that about a lawyer may be a bluff trying to scare you into canceling the tribunal. Just breath deep and KNOW it will be what it will be and God willing it will be the best for both you and Fale.


Deep breathing- and keep my nitrolingual handy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good for you. If they truly had Fale's best wishes in mind, they would also welcome the tribunal. Who knows, there might be additional services available to them in caring for Fale that they can access.


Claims he has lawyers lined up both in NZ and Australia. There was no point in trying to reason with him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good point Poledra.....they wouldn't be continuing to harass her if they weren't worried.....


 :wink:  ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thinking about you and the courage it takes to take such a trip into enemy camp. Sending you warm hugs.


reciprocal hugs for you Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Another good point!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thinking of you Julie and I hope everything turns out well for you at the tribunal. I think the others are right, Lupe & co are running scared, but make sure you are never alone with them. Do you have anyone going to the Tribunal with you?


Not yet- but hoping all will pan out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Exactly! The Tribunal should be concerning itself with Fale's best interests and will, I assume, be influenced by only this. That is why they want him to attend, so he can, if possible, tell them what HE wants. That is how the courts here deal with child custody and there are lots of similarities between youngsters and confused or 'at risk' elderly. Stay calm, and lean on us! Hugs, Lin.


Exactly- it was a point that Tom seemed unaware of- but is stated quite clearly- and is the whole reason why I asked for an Independent person to be appointed- If I was being nasty I would have said it should be me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> One of my favourites, too. Very easy to do here.


 :thumbup: RE : the 121st psalm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully it is a good day for the drive, glad you have a half price card, that is most helpful.


I just missed the forecast-but it is not actually raining. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, what others have said here is right. They are trying to control you and are seemingly afraid of the Tribunal. They are only acting in their own best interests . You and the tribunal have Fale's welfare as your main concern. take care of yourself and let the tribunal people know to have security on hand. Is anyone able to go with you?
> Ringo will be safe while you are away and welcome you home.


I plan on ringing the contact person at the Tribunal, when I get back from the trip with Ringo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> This was my mom's favorite and one that I turned to when our DD died.


I had forgotten that we had that in common. It is a toughy.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just dropping in to say a very early goodnight all. I have to be up at silly o'clock tomorrow morning to get to the airport and checked in by 5.00am. I'm off to Portugal for a few days with DS#2. Never been to Portugal before so I'm really looking forward to it. I'm taking my camera so hope to be able to post a few photos when I get back. I wish all those travelling to KAP (north and south) a safe and uneventful journey. I will be home before next Saturday so hope to meet up with some on Skype. Julie I hope you have a good trip to Australia and get to meet up with Fale and achieve all you hope for.


~~~Have a safe journey! And have loads of fun! I have never been to Portugal either, so any pictures will be most welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rats, just tried to use Skype and doesn't work.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Just sent an email to all those attending the KAP*
> 
> Stomach rumbling and I just realized I haven't eaten lunch and it is around 4:15 p.m. I'm hungry. Need to go raid the fridge. Then I will work on the garbage bag aprons. Have worked all after noon on email attachment to KAPers.
> 
> Be back later.


~~~So looking forward to "garbage bag" aprons! What a fashion statement we will make :lol: :lol: Let's not forget to take a picture!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the garbage bag apron. I am enlarging the neck opening a bit as I personally can not stand anything tight on my neck. For those of us who are of a generous girth (self included for sure) we can split it up the sides and use the drawstring that is in the bag for a belt. I won't pre-slit them or pull loose the drawstring as that fashion statement will be a more personal choice. I will have a pair of scissors for folks to use in that modification. Won't we all be lovely? Sorry PurpleFi....just couldn't find any purple garbage bags.


~~~Like I said....what a fashion statement! :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you Gwen for figuring this out!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great coffee! How're the races going?
> Is that DJ and Seth on the catapult?
> Hi DJ and Seth!!!
> HUGS!!!


Thank you! Races were wonderful, my favorites did rather well this week end in all three categories. 
DJ and her older brother, they have great playground. 
HUGS back to you!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beaver do not have scales, someone must have been into the sacramental wine before saying that :roll: :roll: The tail looks scaly but doesn't have scales, they do have webbed back feet.
> Beaver have thick fur. I have heard the meat is something like pork, have not eaten them. My DH has a constant war with them, we have alot of sloughs & a creek running through our farm & if the beaver had their way about 200 acres would be under water. He has to continually pull out dams & clean culverts so they create lots of extra work.


Cut beaver parts small enough to go in a pressure cooker, probably 20 min at 30 lbs if I remember rightly, then put in crockpot with bbq sauce-- very good. A bit greasy but the pressure cooker helps with that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm just curious as to what he thinks lawyers in NZ and Australia will do for them or for Fale.



Lurker 2 said:


> Claims he has lawyers lined up both in NZ and Australia. There was no point in trying to reason with him.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm just curious as to what he thinks lawyers in NZ and Australia will do for them or for Fale.


I think he is just trying to frighten you off, or he thinks that they will do exactly what the family want regardless.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> You would need to ask us to PM you and then ask us for our emails in a reply as you are not allowed to ask for email addresses on the open forum- even if you ask them to PM the email address. I used to say that if anyone wanted to get reminders for the Adelaide catchup to send me a PM with their email address and I would include them. Until one wasn't put through and I was told it was because I was soliciting email addresses which is against forum rules.


~~~didn't know that. oops. :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Good to hear from Sam. Good luck with the knitting. When I broke my wrist, I was knitting with two weeks. It took a bit longer to get the tension right.
> 
> Julie-safe travels. Praying that you will have outcomes that you are hoping for.
> 
> ...


~~~a 21-cheer salute to you! Great news....and positive vibes for continued good treatments!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

here is a pic from my shopping trip today.....

1 bag(6 balls) Patons Stretchh Sock yarn colorway Grape Gumball.

2 balls bernat handicrafter colorway-white and one of Creamsicle. 

1 ball of bernat colorway carrot that I use to make my pumpkin hats.

4 balls of king cole candystripe colorway shade.

1 bag (3balls) Bernat Baby Jacquard colorway Apple Blossom.

Also got my first set of dpn's for sock yarn 3.25mm/US 3,
keychain from Estelle Yarns has a black sheep and a white sheep. And in the bottom right corner is 2 balls-pink, purple and yellow and 2 balls red, green and white. They are like fabric in long strips. No label, just in 35cents an ounce bin.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FYI: Just heard on the news that today is "National Drink a Beer Day" and that tomorrow is "National Coffee Day". Hmmmmmm Interesting that the coffee day follows the beer drinking day......LOL Think I just celebrate the coffee day.


~~~PFUI! Missed Beer DAy! And I don't drink coffee. Does coffee ice cream work?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm just curious as to what he thinks lawyers in NZ and Australia will do for them or for Fale.


It was more to do with trying to frighten me into calling a halt to the Hearing- claiming that my Application was full of lies- and that I had claimed they had abducted him- I read right through the Application, and so did my visitors, and nowhere have I used that word. (not to say that it does not feel like that) And BTW, Elisa has removed her previous alias from Facebook- but I do have quite a few new photos I have copied.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I think he is just trying to frighten you off, or he thinks that they will do exactly what the family want regardless.


Fortunately the whole point of the Tribunal is to give Fale a voice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> here is a pic from my shopping trip today.....
> 
> 1 bag(6 balls) Patons Stretchh Sock yarn colorway Grape Gumball.
> 
> ...


A goodly haul!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning, Bonnie! (maybe afternoon for you, when I look at the clock!) The first few days should be OK. I've heard back, at last from my contact in Sydney. I am looking forward to the weekend with Margaret, Maryanne and Denise.


~~~Glad you have heard from your contact. Have a safe journey, have loads of fun, and best of the best wishes to you and for your encounter with "that woman" and with Fale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Glad you have heard from your contact. Have a safe journey, have loads of fun, and best of the best wishes to you and for your encounter with "that woman" and with Fale.


Thanks! you will discover a lot more about the situation, as you read forwards!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

hello this is my 4th attempt to post on the TP,have lost track of what I typed before, great opening Kate,some fine recipies though i cant be bothered cooking at the moment.
safe journeys to all the travellers,hope you all enjoy your time away,5 weeks till I am away to Tunisia with my friend Mary.
painful neck so have slowed up with my knitting, half way through Charlotte the forth, looking good. Finally finished my sweater although it still needs a zip.
Have had no contact with Colin's family but not really surprised after last Monday.
kind healing thoughts and hugs for all x


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Then you would HATE driving in Atlanta. The worst I've experienced is Chicago rush hour. Scary doesn't even come close to describing it IMHO.


~~~I think around DC is pretty awful. In Chicago the rush hour is so slow....very tedious! Nobody is going fast enough to be more than a fender bender. But, the nice thing about Chicago is that there are several routes one can take, so there are choices. That is especially true in the city proper. Pittsburgh also has the problem that there is basically only one way/route to get where you are going.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hello this is my 4th attempt to post on the TP,have lost track of what I typed before, great opening Kate,some fine recipies though i cant be bothered cooking at the moment.
> safe journeys to all the travellers,hope you all enjoy your time away,5 weeks till I am away to Tunisia with my friend Mary.
> painful neck so have slowed up with my knitting, half way through Charlotte the forth, looking good. Finally finished my sweater although it still needs a zip.
> Have had no contact with Colin's family but not really surprised after last Monday.
> kind healing thoughts and hugs for all x


Very beautiful work!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad your bag was found!


~~~DITTO! That loss causes too much tummy upset!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sounds like Boston. Was there on a bus tour once and knew I'd never drive there. People double park on both sides of the street so basically the street is blocked. And a lot of the streets didn't even have street signs so you'd know the name of it!!!
> Junek


~~~Then there is Madison Wisconsin....the street name changes when the street bends! Very confusing! :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~PFUI! Missed Beer DAy! And I don't drink coffee. Does coffee ice cream work?


Sure it does and if you eat pumpernickel bread it had coffee in it too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I did thank you. I think I was asleep before I finished my prayers! Good thing that the good Lord already knows what we are thinking. I and I always start with a general prayer to cover everyone, just in case, because it's not the first time I have fallen asleep to prayer.
> 
> Benedryl doesn't wire me, but most of the OTC cold/allergy meds do.


~~~I suspect God understands! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> As I said, dingbat fits her well, as anything else I might choose would be derogatory and I don't want to go there.
> Does she not realize she will one day be elderly and I wonder who in her family is going to volunteer to care for her.


~~~ :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> As I said, dingbat fits her well, as anything else I might choose would be derogatory and I don't want to go there.
> Does she not realize she will one day be elderly and I wonder who in her family is going to volunteer to care for her.


~~~ :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I say the same things, children will treat people the way they see there parents treating people and that includes them.
> AMEN!!


~~~I always said....what goes 'round, comes 'round...and she will get it in the "end". ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I always said....what goes 'round, comes 'round...and she will get it in the "end". ;-)


or as some say: Karma.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can't imagine her being the easiest of old persons to look after.


~~~I'm not thinking there will be many volunteers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm not thinking there will be many volunteers.


 :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> here is a pic from my shopping trip today.....
> 1 bag(6 balls) Patons Stretchh Sock yarn colorway Grape Gumball.
> 2 balls bernat handicrafter colorway-white and one of Creamsicle.
> 1 ball of bernat colorway carrot that I use to make my pumpkin hats.
> ...


what a great haul :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Catching up between getting things ready for KAP. I am almost ready. Last minute shopping on Thursday for some fresh fruits and vegetables and picking up the meat and buns.
> 
> Matthew just took out his older cards and I am trying to convince him to put them back so people can see them and the awesome progress that he has made in his drawing talents. I actually like some of the cards he removed. I wonder if I will be able to convince him to put them back.


~~~One thought is that some of us who have gotten some of the earlier ones have used them up and might want to replenish their supplies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope changes in temps in your coming travels won't cause you problems.


PurpleFi said:


> My fm reacts to the change in seasons, weird isn't it. Healing hugsx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

UGH......will understand if you folks miss us. Can't say I wold get up to Skype at that time....just being honest.


Lurker 2 said:


> 4 am., Saturday, for us in Goulburn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> UGH......will understand if you folks miss us. Can't say I wold get up to Skype at that time....just being honest.


If I am with Elaine- which I may well be- I could well be awake- but she has no internet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pictures are a must for sure......I plan on having my camera and phone with me at all times. Trouble with the new phone is that I haven't been able to set up my email yet due to DD's passwords still in it due to the screw up that was made when info transferred. 


cmaliza said:


> ~~~So looking forward to "garbage bag" aprons! What a fashion statement we will make :lol: :lol: Let's not forget to take a picture!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome buy!


gagesmom said:


> here is a pic from my shopping trip today.....
> 
> 1 bag(6 balls) Patons Stretchh Sock yarn colorway Grape Gumball.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> going on 9:45pm and I am off to bed.
> 
> Road trip tomorrow, me and my 2 besties are off to Spinrite. Paid off the credit card on payday in anticipation off this trip. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


~~~Wonderful! Each is so cute! You should have a warm feeling for doing this!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

why not! Sounds good to me 


cmaliza said:


> ~~~PFUI! Missed Beer DAy! And I don't drink coffee. Does coffee ice cream work?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The sweater is gorgeous. I'm so sorry that Colin's family are acting like on big collective ass....sorry to offend anyone but it is true. You know, just a thought, but as good as you were to Colin, their behavior may be out of guilt because the DID NOT visit and care for him as you did. Wish I could give ou a big hug in person. Love yourself and surround yourself with folks you know love and care for you if possible or at least come chat with us here on the KTP. We sure care. 


agnescr said:


> hello this is my 4th attempt to post on the TP,have lost track of what I typed before, great opening Kate,some fine recipies though i cant be bothered cooking at the moment.
> safe journeys to all the travellers,hope you all enjoy your time away,5 weeks till I am away to Tunisia with my friend Mary.
> painful neck so have slowed up with my knitting, half way through Charlotte the forth, looking good. Finally finished my sweater although it still needs a zip.
> Have had no contact with Colin's family but not really surprised after last Monday.
> kind healing thoughts and hugs for all x


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a strange little animal.
> 
> Sounds like everyone is getting excited for KAP, hope you all have a great time & safe travels. Wish I was coming too.


~~~I was wondering what is the purpose of the large bill. I would think it would get in the way of eating. Anyone know?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Seriously???!!!??? It has been many many years since I drove through Chicago during morning rush hour and folks were going 70 mph bumper to bumper and I was terrified in my little honda civic....I can handle the slow, snail pace bumper to bumper but it was the fast speed bumper to bumper back then that scared me to death.

Edit: As an after thought wanted to add that this is not meant to doubt that it is slower now from what you say. Wonder if it was just the interstate throughway I was on?



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think around DC is pretty awful. In Chicago the rush hour is so slow....very tedious! Nobody is going fast enough to be more than a fender bender. But, the nice thing about Chicago is that there are several routes one can take, so there are choices. That is especially true in the city proper. Pittsburgh also has the problem that there is basically only one way/route to get where you are going.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I hope changes in temps in your coming travels won't cause you problems.


Absolutely not. Fm is NOT in mt schedule for the next 3 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...good....glad you have been able to "schedule" it's appearance. LOL


PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely not. Fm is NOT in mt schedule for the next 3 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree --- I prefer to have our DS or DDIL drive whenever we're there. It's a typical "capitol" city with spokes running out from the center. Springfield, IL is a little like that, but more one-way streets which are easy to maneuver. We drove into Chicago last Thursday for the Food Tour (was fantastic -- I'll bring information to KAP) along the Gold Coast and New Town...being the Jewish holiday, we sailed right into the city taking only 35 minutes from our door to the parking garage. The trip home wasn't quite as speedy, but was faster than usual.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Then there is Madison Wisconsin....the street name changes when the street bends! Very confusing! :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It all depends on where and when you are on the roads. I find that #90 around the city is confested and usually bumper to bumper slow with stop and go the whole way. But #53 and #294 are bumper to bumper 70 mph (or higher) with people weaving in an out all the time. I drove #294 N for many years and you do get used to it, but I still get nervous on #53 because there are just so many lanes and so many connections exits and entries from #294, #290, #90, and #88 that it gets quite dangerous.



Gweniepooh said:


> Seriously???!!!??? It has been many many years since I drove through Chicago during morning rush hour and folks were going 70 mph bumper to bumper and I was terrified in my little honda civic....I can handle the slow, snail pace bumper to bumper but it was the fast speed bumper to bumper back then that scared me to death.
> 
> Edit: As an after thought wanted to add that this is not meant to doubt that it is slower now from what you say. Wonder if it was just the interstate throughway I was on?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hello this is my 4th attempt to post on the TP,have lost track of what I typed before, great opening Kate,some fine recipies though i cant be bothered cooking at the moment.
> safe journeys to all the travellers,hope you all enjoy your time away,5 weeks till I am away to Tunisia with my friend Mary.
> painful neck so have slowed up with my knitting, half way through Charlotte the forth, looking good. Finally finished my sweater although it still needs a zip.
> Have had no contact with Colin's family but not really surprised after last Monday.
> kind healing thoughts and hugs for all x


I have been having trouble posting photos today so I just gave up. 
LOVE your sweater you have down a fantastic job. 
Sorry that Collin' family has shut you out, I don't understand that at all. 
Hugs for you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't remember what road it was but must have been one of the ones that was fast moving. I shudder at the thought of it even now. At the time my DB who ives in WI had even had me pull over and eat an early dinner to possibly delay my having to deal with it but apparently didn't wait long enough.


RookieRetiree said:


> It all depends on where and when you are on the roads. I find that #90 around the city is confested and usually bumper to bumper slow with stop and go the whole way. But #53 and #294 are bumper to bumper 70 mph (or higher) with people weaving in an out all the time. I drove #294 N for many years and you do get used to it, but I still get nervous on #53 because there are just so many lanes and so many connections exits and entries from #294, #290, #90, and #88 that it gets quite dangerous.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will ring the tribunal tomorrow to express my concerns about my personal safety- given that Elisa did attack me when her grandmother died- back in 1993. The men stood back and let her hit me. Tom last night was quite threatening- saying they were bringing in lawyers and that I would regret it if I did not call off the Hearing- but that is part of my whole point- that they just will not listen to me- and keep leaping to assumptions. It actually was Fale's 71st birthday when they rang- but there was obviously no point at all in asking if I could be allowed to wish him a Happy Birthday. They have posted a photo of him at a celebratory meal, so I am glad they did something for him- typical that I would not be included in any way.
> I am so glad everything is 'a go' for you, on the House front. Have a wonderful time in London- I will have internet access through till Friday morning, which will be sometime Thursday, UK time. Australia, or at least NSW goes on to Daylight saving, on their Saturday night, so will be going forward one hour.


~~~Just more ammunition for your arsenal. Write is down so you have the info. Good grief. Wrap yourself in KAP power!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have to say Carol tat if I ever get a chance to drive to WI again I want to plan to stay in the Chicago area and get you to take me or point me to some of the interesting food and yarn places.  From the things you and others have posted about the fascinating things to see it sounds like fun.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't let them get to you, it's her way of still trying to control you and keep you off balance I think. I hope that the Tribunal may jump on her husband for letting her do what she's done and not putting a damper on her.
> And if she were not worried, she would not still be trying to harass you.
> 
> ~~~My thoughts, too. They are worried and are nervous about what they have done....knowing it is not right. They are trying to throw you off. Deep breaths....stay calm. Remember, you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar! Your calmness will throw them off and frustrate them. Develop a mantra...such as "KAP power" and repeat that to yourself.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really is a strength to know that so many are praying for a good outcome. I do get frightened- but I have to remember to put my trust in the Lord. 'Cast thy burden upon the Lord, and He shall sustain thee.' [psalm 55]. I turned to that psalm when my daughter died- I really find strength reading David's Psalms- he knew the depths of despair, from his folly- but never lost sight of the Lord.


~~~a good mantra, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't let them get to you, it's her way of still trying to control you and keep you off balance I think. I hope that the Tribunal may jump on her husband for letting her do what she's done and not putting a damper on her.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~a good mantra, too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It can be used as fertilizer too. Works wonders for tomato plants and yes it smells horrid. Horrid might be a bit mild of a description for the smell.


~~~Would it help keep deer away? We lost all of our tomato plant to the deer this year. And they were coming along so nicely! :|


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Claims he has lawyers lined up both in NZ and Australia. There was no point in trying to reason with him.


~~~Of course, the next questions is....why do they need lawyers?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> here is a pic from my shopping trip today.....
> 
> 1 bag(6 balls) Patons Stretchh Sock yarn colorway Grape Gumball.
> 
> ...


~~~Nice haul!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hello this is my 4th attempt to post on the TP,have lost track of what I typed before, great opening Kate,some fine recipies though i cant be bothered cooking at the moment.
> safe journeys to all the travellers,hope you all enjoy your time away,5 weeks till I am away to Tunisia with my friend Mary.
> painful neck so have slowed up with my knitting, half way through Charlotte the forth, looking good. Finally finished my sweater although it still needs a zip.
> Have had no contact with Colin's family but not really surprised after last Monday.
> kind healing thoughts and hugs for all x


~~~Beautiful sweater!
Sorry about Colin's family. Seems so petty, especially during this time of loss. Healing thoughts & hugs to you, too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> here is a pic from my shopping trip today.....
> 
> 1 bag(6 balls) Patons Stretchh Sock yarn colorway Grape Gumball.
> 
> ...


What a haul!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sure it does and if you eat pumpernickel bread it had coffee in it too :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~Great! Now I can celebrate, too! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

agnescr said:


> hello this is my 4th attempt to post on the TP,have lost track of what I typed before, great opening Kate,some fine recipies though i cant be bothered cooking at the moment.
> safe journeys to all the travellers,hope you all enjoy your time away,5 weeks till I am away to Tunisia with my friend Mary.
> painful neck so have slowed up with my knitting, half way through Charlotte the forth, looking good. Finally finished my sweater although it still needs a zip.
> Have had no contact with Colin's family but not really surprised after last Monday.
> kind healing thoughts and hugs for all x


Lovely sweater! So sorry Colin's family isn't treating you well-- you are probably better off without the aggravation of dealing with them.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pictures are a must for sure......I plan on having my camera and phone with me at all times. Trouble with the new phone is that I haven't been able to set up my email yet due to DD's passwords still in it due to the screw up that was made when info transferred.


~~~get her passwords!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Of course, the next questions is....why do they need lawyers?


He was trying to frighten me into withdrawing my Application, was what it felt like- I was so glad I had company with me at the time!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Seriously???!!!??? It has been many many years since I drove through Chicago during morning rush hour and folks were going 70 mph bumper to bumper and I was terrified in my little honda civic....I can handle the slow, snail pace bumper to bumper but it was the fast speed bumper to bumper back then that scared me to death.
> 
> Edit: As an after thought wanted to add that this is not meant to doubt that it is slower now from what you say. Wonder if it was just the interstate throughway I was on?


~~~Could be...but I think the cops are getting tougher about speeding...and of course, there are so many MORE cars than in years past....of course, you also still find the idiot who weaves in & out of the traffic to the curses of others! :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It all depends on where and when you are on the roads. I find that #90 around the city is confested and usually bumper to bumper slow with stop and go the whole way. But #53 and #294 are bumper to bumper 70 mph (or higher) with people weaving in an out all the time. I drove #294 N for many years and you do get used to it, but I still get nervous on #53 because there are just so many lanes and so many connections exits and entries from #294, #290, #90, and #88 that it gets quite dangerous.


~~~~Yeah....my experience is closer in to the city and through the city proper. There it creeps, but I agree, they are faster along the outer highways that circle around outside of the city.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have to say Carol tat if I ever get a chance to drive to WI again I want to plan to stay in the Chicago area and get you to take me or point me to some of the interesting food and yarn places.  From the things you and others have posted about the fascinating things to see it sounds like fun.


~~~Our door is always open! Looking forward to your visit! :thumbup: :thumbup: I feel another mini-KAP coming on! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is at work until 10 tonight but is suppose to try and get all her stuff OFF my phone before I come up. We shall see.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~get her passwords!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And remember to take the ball of wool to strangle so I can appear calm!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He was trying to frighten me into withdrawing my Application, was what it felt like- I was so glad I had company with me at the time!


~~~Remember you will always have all of us with you in serious spirit, if not in body. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Remember you will always have all of us with you in serious spirit, if not in body. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Wahoo! Once again I have caught up. It has taken a good portion of the day, but I did it! It is fun catching the travel bug & vibes from everyone. I had my bag packed last week. It's been sitting in the car, waiting. I do need to sort some of my knitting, but I'm mostly okay. DH & I have been testing my veggie wraps for my share of the appetizers. I think we have a plan. Tomorrow is the trip to the grocery store....and Wed & Thursday I prep. I pick up Pam early afternoon on Thursday, and Defiance here we come! We may be among the first there, so others coming on Thursday, stop by and see if we are around. We have not planned for dinner, yet.

It has been a cool but sunny weekend. With a jacket or sweater, we can still sit on the porch. I'll try to get an updated weather report soon. Fall certainly is coming, and the hints of color are proving to be quite brilliant! Deep deep reds! Love 'em!
Safe travels all....peaceful, healing vibes & energies liberally sprinkled!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wahoo! Once again I have caught up. It has taken a good portion of the day, but I did it! It is fun catching the travel bug & vibes from everyone. I had my bag packed last week. It's been sitting in the car, waiting. I do need to sort some of my knitting, but I'm mostly okay. DH & I have been testing my veggie wraps for my share of the appetizers. I think we have a plan. Tomorrow is the trip to the grocery store....and Wed & Thursday I prep. I pick up Pam early afternoon on Thursday, and Defiance here we come! We may be among the first there, so others coming on Thursday, stop by and see if we are around. We have not planned for dinner, yet.
> 
> It has been a cool but sunny weekend. With a jacket or sweater, we can still sit on the porch. I'll try to get an updated weather report soon. Fall certainly is coming, and the hints of color are proving to be quite brilliant! Deep deep reds! Love 'em!
> Safe travels all....peaceful, healing vibes & energies liberally sprinkled!


Love your pix! Beautiful.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wahoo! Once again I have caught up. It has taken a good portion of the day, but I did it! It is fun catching the travel bug & vibes from everyone. I had my bag packed last week. It's been sitting in the car, waiting. I do need to sort some of my knitting, but I'm mostly okay. DH & I have been testing my veggie wraps for my share of the appetizers. I think we have a plan. Tomorrow is the trip to the grocery store....and Wed & Thursday I prep. I pick up Pam early afternoon on Thursday, and Defiance here we come! We may be among the first there, so others coming on Thursday, stop by and see if we are around. We have not planned for dinner, yet.
> 
> It has been a cool but sunny weekend. With a jacket or sweater, we can still sit on the porch. I'll try to get an updated weather report soon. Fall certainly is coming, and the hints of color are proving to be quite brilliant! Deep deep reds! Love 'em!
> Safe travels all....peaceful, healing vibes & energies liberally sprinkled!


Lovely photos, so looking forward to seeing the fall colours in America and Canada and of course meeting everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the fall pictures. What a brilliant orange/gold color and rows of pumpkins.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wahoo! Once again I have caught up. It has taken a good portion of the day, but I did it! It is fun catching the travel bug & vibes from everyone. I had my bag packed last week. It's been sitting in the car, waiting. I do need to sort some of my knitting, but I'm mostly okay. DH & I have been testing my veggie wraps for my share of the appetizers. I think we have a plan. Tomorrow is the trip to the grocery store....and Wed & Thursday I prep. I pick up Pam early afternoon on Thursday, and Defiance here we come! We may be among the first there, so others coming on Thursday, stop by and see if we are around. We have not planned for dinner, yet.
> 
> It has been a cool but sunny weekend. With a jacket or sweater, we can still sit on the porch. I'll try to get an updated weather report soon. Fall certainly is coming, and the hints of color are proving to be quite brilliant! Deep deep reds! Love 'em!
> Safe travels all....peaceful, healing vibes & energies liberally sprinkled!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My sister just called and will be stopping by shortly soI'm getting off for awhile. Have to admit I have been quite sluggish & lazy today. Still haven't gone through my yarns for the swap table. LOL Will get to it later. TTYL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My sister just called and will be stopping by shortly soI'm getting off for awhile. Have to admit I have been quite sluggish & lazy today. Still haven't gone through my yarns for the swap table. LOL Will get to it later. TTYL


Im off to bed soon, I've got a plane to catch : :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> here is a pic from my shopping trip today.....
> 
> 1 bag(6 balls) Patons Stretchh Sock yarn colorway Grape Gumball.
> 
> ...


Looks like you got some beautiful yarn for your beautiful creations!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Praying for a safe trip for you, Julie, and the best of outcomes at the Tribunal.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HOMEMADE PEANUT BUTTER CUPS - Have Fun!

My Little Sis can't find the recipe but she remembered some of the ingredients. This one is the closest with the brown sugar. She used a little vanilla and this has none, so you could add a little vanilla if you wanted. So here is the closest I could find to her recipe.

yield: About 3 dozen peanut butter cups prep time: 45 minutes cook time: 1 hour total time: 1 hour 45 minutes
INGREDIENTS:
1 cups creamy peanut butter
¼ cup unsalted butter
¼ cup light brown sugar
1¼ cups powdered sugar
4 cups milk chocolate chips (two 11.5-oz bags)
¼ cup vegetable shortening

DIRECTIONS:
1. Line a mini-muffin tin with paper liners; set aside. Line a baking with parchment paper; set aside.

2. In a medium saucepan, combine the peanut butter, butter and brown sugar over medium heat. Heat until completely melted and starting to bubble a little, stirring constantly. Remove from the heat. Add the powdered sugar a ¼ cup at a time, stirring until completely combined with the peanut butter mixture after each addition. Set aside and let cool.

3. Meanwhile, melt the chocolate chips and shortening together in the microwave on 50% power in 30-second increments, until completely melted, stirring after each burst.

4. Using a small cookie scoop or a couple of teaspoons, spoon melted chocolate into the bottom of each lined muffin cup.

5. Use a heaping teaspoon to scoop out the peanut butter mixture. Roll it into a ball, and then flatten it slightly into a disk. Place on the prepared baking sheet lined with parchment paper. Once finished with all of the peanut butter mixture, refrigerate both the muffin tins and the peanut butter patties for about 30 minutes.

6. Place a peanut butter patty on top of each chocolate-lined muffin tin. Then use a scoop or spoon to add more melted chocolate on top and around each peanut butter patty. (If the melted chocolate firmed up, just pop it back into the microwave at 50% power for 30 seconds or so to re-melt.)

7. Refrigerate again for 30 minutes, then they're ready to serve! Store in the refrigerator or freezer. You can keep at room temperature in an airtight container if you're going to serve them the same day, but they'll start to get soft if not at cool room temperature. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wahoo! Once again I have caught up. It has taken a good portion of the day, but I did it! It is fun catching the travel bug & vibes from everyone. I had my bag packed last week. It's been sitting in the car, waiting. I do need to sort some of my knitting, but I'm mostly okay. DH & I have been testing my veggie wraps for my share of the appetizers. I think we have a plan. Tomorrow is the trip to the grocery store....and Wed & Thursday I prep. I pick up Pam early afternoon on Thursday, and Defiance here we come! We may be among the first there, so others coming on Thursday, stop by and see if we are around. We have not planned for dinner, yet.
> 
> It has been a cool but sunny weekend. With a jacket or sweater, we can still sit on the porch. I'll try to get an updated weather report soon. Fall certainly is coming, and the hints of color are proving to be quite brilliant! Deep deep reds! Love 'em!
> Safe travels all....peaceful, healing vibes & energies liberally sprinkled!


Lovely pictures. Thanks for sharing. ONE of our maple trees has 2 leaves that have turned orange. They're really rushing things as our trees don't change color until Nov.! And 2 of the tulip Magnolia trees are blooming like it's May!! They're a tad confused!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wahoo! Once again I have caught up. It has taken a good portion of the day, but I did it! It is fun catching the travel bug & vibes from everyone. I had my bag packed last week. It's been sitting in the car, waiting. I do need to sort some of my knitting, but I'm mostly okay. DH & I have been testing my veggie wraps for my share of the appetizers. I think we have a plan. Tomorrow is the trip to the grocery store....and Wed & Thursday I prep. I pick up Pam early afternoon on Thursday, and Defiance here we come! We may be among the first there, so others coming on Thursday, stop by and see if we are around. We have not planned for dinner, yet.
> 
> It has been a cool but sunny weekend. With a jacket or sweater, we can still sit on the porch. I'll try to get an updated weather report soon. Fall certainly is coming, and the hints of color are proving to be quite brilliant! Deep deep reds! Love 'em!
> Safe travels all....peaceful, healing vibes & energies liberally sprinkled!


Gorgeous photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Love your pix! Beautiful.


ditto- especially the one of the colours reflected in the Lake!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Praying for a safe trip for you, Julie, and the best of outcomes at the Tribunal.
> Junek


Thank you so much, June! Ringo is now safely at the kennels- the house is strangely quiet- and I must get on with my packing! It was a lovely run out into the country.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, June! Ringo is now safely at the kennels- the house is strangely quiet- and I must get on with my packing! It was a lovely run out into the country.


It really is getting close now Julie. Safe travels and praying for a good trip that will let you move on with some feeling of peace.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Agnes, what a lovely sweater . Hope your neck is better soon.

Melody, you made quite a haul, should keep you busy for a while.
I mail ordered a pkg of the gum ball sock yarn when it was on sale a while ago but as yet haven't used any. What are you planning to make?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Night all. This time tomorrow we'll be in Indiana. Safe travels to everyone on the move, healing vibes to those who need them and hugsto all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The sweater is gorgeous. I'm so sorry that Colin's family are acting like on big collective ass....sorry to offend anyone but it is true. You know, just a thought, but as good as you were to Colin, their behavior may be out of guilt because the DID NOT visit and care for him as you did. Wish I could give ou a big hug in person. Love yourself and surround yourself with folks you know love and care for you if possible or at least come chat with us here on the KTP. We sure care.


So true, I don't know why they would be like that.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Safe journey for all our travellers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It really is getting close now Julie. Safe travels and praying for a good trip that will let you move on with some feeling of peace.


Indeed it is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Night all. This time tomorrow we'll be in Indiana. Safe travels to everyone on the move, healing vibes to those who need them and hugsto all.


Pleasant dreams!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Safe journey for all our travellers.


And you will be travelling yourself before too much longer!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Would it help keep deer away? We lost all of our tomato plant to the deer this year. And they were coming along so nicely! :|


Maybe you need to get some of that PlantSkyd that I bought, it seems to work well. Spray it on & the smell keeps deer at bay for about 3 months. I bought powder but have since seen liquid which would be much easier to use.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> UGH......will understand if you folks miss us. Can't say I wold get up to Skype at that time....just being honest.


Awe...4 AM is nothing Gwen. My alarm is currently set for 3:30 and that is sleeping in because sometimes it is set for 2AM. When I retire, I might sleep in later and go to bed later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Awe...4 AM is nothing Gwen. My alarm is currently set for 3:30 and that is sleeping in because sometimes it is set for 2AM. When I retire, I might sleep in later and go to bed later.


It is a bit impossible when one is staying with someone you have only just met, Pacer! I don't think the Down-unders will be connecting, this time round!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> She may very well be trying to pat my mouth. Sometimes if I'm laid back in the recliner, she'll lay on my chest and will pat my face. My daughter says it's her way of petting me like I pet her by rubbing her.
> Junek


 :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh check. Skype doesn't work o IPad, Kindle Fire or Mac Air Book. I think all big Kindle too old and Fire says I should check settings did. Maybe because Fire won't download ITunes. Hurting, tired, two year old meltdown. Going to try and nap.
Love pumpkins inlove new stash.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Travels....see you soon.



PurpleFi said:


> Im off to bed soon, I've got a plane to catch : :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Night all. This time tomorrow we'll be in Indiana. Safe travels to everyone on the move, healing vibes to those who need them and hugsto all.


WOW!! Time kind of crept up on me. I didn't realize you'd be on this side of the Atlantic so soon. Hope your plane ride is fun and uneventful!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, I don't know why they would be like that.


Agnes, I'm so sorry that Colin's family has been so uncaring and non-supportive. But considering how they treated him while he was hospitalized just shows the kind of people they are!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh check. Skype doesn't work o IPad, Kindle Fire or Mac Air Book. I think all big Kindle too old and Fire says I should check settings did. Maybe because Fire won't download ITunes. Hurting, tired, two year old meltdown. Going to try and nap.
> Love pumpkins inlove new stash.


what a bummer! Hoping you do achieve that nap!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Carol, great photos. Did you grow all the pumpkins?

Julie, best wishes for your trip, keep calm & don't let the looney tunes get to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Carol, great photos. Did you grow all the pumpkins?
> 
> Julie, best wishes for your trip, keep calm & don't let the looney tunes get to you.


Thanks so much, Bonnie! I bought a tin of Bach Flower Rescue Remedy Pastilles- which I find very soothing- I guess it is what you believe helps you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Claims he has lawyers lined up both in NZ and Australia. There was no point in trying to reason with him.


And why would he need lawyers in NZ? If he really thought they were in the right, why would they need them, if they actually have them. (just shaking my head). 
No worries, Julie, you are only interested in Fales well being, they are only worried about the money they can get from Fale. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! Races were wonderful, my favorites did rather well this week end in all three categories.
> DJ and her older brother, they have great playground.
> HUGS back to you!!


 wonderful!! 
LOL, Is that the mask from Vendetta? 
They certainly do have a wonderful playground, and it's good for them too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm making a list checking it twice... Oh wait that is for christmas. :shock: :XD:
> Good idea putting the lawn chairs in now, no chance of me forgetting that way. Jamie is going to program the gps in the morning spit will be done. Deleting the one from last year :lol:


Caren...You made me chuckle. "spit will be done" Not sure what you are planning on doing that for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And why would he need lawyers in NZ? If he really thought they were in the right, why would they need them, if they actually have them. (just shaking my head).
> No worries, Julie, you are only interested in Fales well being, they are only worried about the money they can get from Fale.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I have felt all along that that was the nub of the problem, and typically I am accused of being in it only for his Pension monies!!!!! {I probably am a lot better off- on the single rate- without the problem of persuading him to pay his share of the rent}.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> here is a pic from my shopping trip today.....
> 
> 1 bag(6 balls) Patons Stretchh Sock yarn colorway Grape Gumball.
> 
> ...


Wonderful haul Mel!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Beautiful yarns, can't wait to see what you make.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> hello this is my 4th attempt to post on the TP,have lost track of what I typed before, great opening Kate,some fine recipies though i cant be bothered cooking at the moment.
> safe journeys to all the travellers,hope you all enjoy your time away,5 weeks till I am away to Tunisia with my friend Mary.
> painful neck so have slowed up with my knitting, half way through Charlotte the forth, looking good. Finally finished my sweater although it still needs a zip.
> Have had no contact with Colin's family but not really surprised after last Monday.
> kind healing thoughts and hugs for all x


Hope your neck starts to feel much better soon, and that you have no pain on your trip away, sounds like that will be a bit of fun. 
Lovely sweater, the pattern and color are fabulous. 
Hugs to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sure it does and if you eat pumpernickel bread it had coffee in it too :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well now I know why I love pumpernickel bread, never knew it had coffee in it, you learn something new here everyday. 
I may need to make some.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well now I know why I love pumpernickel bread, never knew it had coffee in it, you learn something new here everyday.
> I may need to make some.


 :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Please take them with you Matthew, you have done some fabulous stuff. I won't be there, but would love to be to see them, next year I will be.


By then, he will have more new ones. I am loving watching him try to draw from photos now. Everything comes in small steps with him and his confidence. The dragon drawing was frustrating him for a while and he would not listen to my advice as he had an idea of what he wanted but was not sure how he was going to achieve it. In the end he did what he wanted and it turned out wonderful. He is meticulous which is okay. We can be that way with our crafts as well. We will look forward to meeting you hopefully next year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well you are welcome to get up then Mary.....my getting up then is usually just to go to the bathroom...LOL....


pacer said:


> Awe...4 AM is nothing Gwen. My alarm is currently set for 3:30 and that is sleeping in because sometimes it is set for 2AM. When I retire, I might sleep in later and go to bed later.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a bit impossible when one is staying with someone you have only just met, Pacer! I don't think the Down-unders will be connecting, this time round!


What about joining in a bit later? Maybe around 6:30 PM our time. Maybe after we return from dinner might work as well. We might be a bit tired, but would probably visit for a short bit then.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sassafras I have a Mac Book Air and it does work....in fact much better than on my old HP. Oh well. You tried. Sorry it's not working for you. 


sassafras123 said:


> Oh check. Skype doesn't work o IPad, Kindle Fire or Mac Air Book. I think all big Kindle too old and Fire says I should check settings did. Maybe because Fire won't download ITunes. Hurting, tired, two year old meltdown. Going to try and nap.
> Love pumpkins inlove new stash.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well you are welcome to get up then Mary.....my getting up then is usually just to go to the bathroom...LOL....


I guess I won't be knocking on your hotel door when I wake up. I will probably sleep until 5 AM if I can manage to do that. Depends on when I get to bed at night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....Mary you are welcome to come to the hotel door anytime you want. I may not have gone to bed yet....LOL I'm the night owl! My concern is staying awake during the KAP. If you see me nodding out jut poke me okay? LOL Keep telling myself there will be coffee available...LOL


pacer said:


> I guess I won't be knocking on your hotel door when I wake up. I will probably sleep until 5 AM if I can manage to do that. Depends on when I get to bed at night.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well now I know why I love pumpernickel bread, never knew it had coffee in it, you learn something new here everyday.
> I may need to make some.


I know a lot of people that think it is a very healthy bread when in fact it isn't really overly heathy at all. It just tasted delicious. 
I should make myself a loaf with all this talk about it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Okay...Convinced Matthew that the old cards must come with us. I woke up this morning and he had returned that box to the tote that I will bring them in. Tomorrow we will frame the dragon picture and take care of some other things. I have decided to take all of Thursday off from work instead of working a half day. Things are slow enough that it would frustrate me to sit there when I could be getting things together at home. I want to leave early on Friday morning. I will still get up at my normal time to prep some of the food and finish packing the vehicle. 

Julie...We will all be surrounding you in our thoughts and prayers so stand confident and deal with the tribunal as necessary. I am not sure what more a lawyer can do since the family already has Fale and his money. You have nothing to lose at this point. Maybe if the tribunal knows that you are really asking to simply spend some time with your husband without all of the harassment and to know how he is doing, they would see the craziness that this family is putting you through.

Wishing safe travels to Julie, Purplefi, and Londy girl as well as those getting ready for their journeys in the upcoming days. 

It is so exciting knowing that we will finally get together this week. So many new adventures to be had and so many wonderful people to spend some quality time with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm not thinking there will be many volunteers.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~One thought is that some of us who have gotten some of the earlier ones have used them up and might want to replenish their supplies.


Very true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely not. Fm is NOT in mt schedule for the next 3 weeks :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> What about joining in a bit later? Maybe around 6:30 PM our time. Maybe after we return from dinner might work as well. We might be a bit tired, but would probably visit for a short bit then.


12-30 pm- our Saturday- could be a possibility- I have no recollection of how Margaret has things planned for the 
Saturday- this is intended to be your Friday?!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....Mary you are welcome to come to the hotel door anytime you want. I may not have gone to bed yet....LOL I'm the night owl! My concern is staying awake during the KAP. If you see me nodding out jut poke me okay? LOL Keep telling myself there will be coffee available...LOL


Thanks for the offer. I can't promise you coffee as I don't drink it. Matthew is not allowed any caffeine either so we will have to manage to stay awake due to enthusiasm and the awesome adventures planned. Could certainly find interesting ways to keep you awake. Landing on those knitting needles would certainly jolt you to wake up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And remember to take the ball of wool to strangle so I can appear calm!


 :thumbup: I'd have to fight with myself on whether to strangle the ball of wool, or untangle the ball of wool and strangle Lupe with it.  :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Okay...Convinced Matthew that the old cards must come with us. I woke up this morning and he had returned that box to the tote that I will bring them in. Tomorrow we will frame the dragon picture and take care of some other things. I have decided to take all of Thursday off from work instead of working a half day. Things are slow enough that it would frustrate me to sit there when I could be getting things together at home. I want to leave early on Friday morning. I will still get up at my normal time to prep some of the food and finish packing the vehicle.
> 
> Julie...We will all be surrounding you in our thoughts and prayers so stand confident and deal with the tribunal as necessary. I am not sure what more a lawyer can do since the family already has Fale and his money. You have nothing to lose at this point. Maybe if the tribunal knows that you are really asking to simply spend some time with your husband without all of the harassment and to know how he is doing, they would see the craziness that this family is putting you through.
> 
> ...


My main ask is to be allowed telephone contact- I know how he loves being around Children- one can see that in the photos I have been posting!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> wonderful!!
> LOL, Is that the mask from Vendetta?
> They certainly do have a wonderful playground, and it's good for them too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


The mask is Guy Fawke, a mask for Bonfire on 5th of November. 
I am glad the catapult is safe enough for them to play on. It would be hard to keep them away from it. With an luck DJ will be at Punkin Chunkin as well. If her mum can get time off work. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wahoo! Once again I have caught up. It has taken a good portion of the day, but I did it! It is fun catching the travel bug & vibes from everyone. I had my bag packed last week. It's been sitting in the car, waiting. I do need to sort some of my knitting, but I'm mostly okay. DH & I have been testing my veggie wraps for my share of the appetizers. I think we have a plan. Tomorrow is the trip to the grocery store....and Wed & Thursday I prep. I pick up Pam early afternoon on Thursday, and Defiance here we come! We may be among the first there, so others coming on Thursday, stop by and see if we are around. We have not planned for dinner, yet.
> 
> It has been a cool but sunny weekend. With a jacket or sweater, we can still sit on the porch. I'll try to get an updated weather report soon. Fall certainly is coming, and the hints of color are proving to be quite brilliant! Deep deep reds! Love 'em!
> Safe travels all....peaceful, healing vibes & energies liberally sprinkled!


Just beautiful!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Im off to bed soon, I've got a plane to catch : :thumbup:


Have a good flight, you and Londy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: I'd have to fight with myself on whether to strangle the ball of wool, or untangle the ball of wool and strangle Lupe with it.  :roll:


Certainly an unwise thought, mid Tribunal! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Once Gage got home we went to supper and then did a bit of shopping. I have a load of wash in and we are going to sit and watch a movie before Gages bedtime. I will check back in later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh check. Skype doesn't work o IPad, Kindle Fire or Mac Air Book. I think all big Kindle too old and Fire says I should check settings did. Maybe because Fire won't download ITunes. Hurting, tired, two year old meltdown. Going to try and nap.
> Love pumpkins inlove new stash.


Oh no, I do hope that you are able to get it to work after a good nap. I have a two year old tantrum/meltdown every so often, David just walks the other way, he's into self preservation. lolol. 
Maybe uninstall it and try reinstalling, works for me sometimes. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have felt all along that that was the nub of the problem, and typically I am accused of being in it only for his Pension monies!!!!! {I probably am a lot better off- on the single rate- without the problem of persuading him to pay his share of the rent}.


The pot calling the kettle black, for sure. 
True, hopefully you will have a boarder when you come back and that will help a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> By then, he will have more new ones. I am loving watching him try to draw from photos now. Everything comes in small steps with him and his confidence. The dragon drawing was frustrating him for a while and he would not listen to my advice as he had an idea of what he wanted but was not sure how he was going to achieve it. In the end he did what he wanted and it turned out wonderful. He is meticulous which is okay. We can be that way with our crafts as well. We will look forward to meeting you hopefully next year.


 I would love to watch him draw, I find it fascinating since I can't draw to save my soul. He really is very detail oriented, can see it in the emotion and all that he puts in the drawings. Next year for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I know a lot of people that think it is a very healthy bread when in fact it isn't really overly heathy at all. It just tasted delicious.
> I should make myself a loaf with all this talk about it.


 It sure is delicious, I need to find a recipe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the offer. I can't promise you coffee as I don't drink it. Matthew is not allowed any caffeine either so we will have to manage to stay awake due to enthusiasm and the awesome adventures planned. Could certainly find interesting ways to keep you awake. Landing on those knitting needles would certainly jolt you to wake up.


 :shock: knitting needles would certainly do the job, I've done that a time or three.  :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The mask is Guy Fawke, a mask for Bonfire on 5th of November.
> I am glad the catapult is safe enough for them to play on. It would be hard to keep them away from it. With an luck DJ will be at Punkin Chunkin as well. If her mum can get time off work.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 That's the one, they used it in the move V for Vendetta or something like that also. 
That would be so cool for DJ to get to go to Punkin Chunkin, is Seth going this year?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Certainly an unwise thought, mid Tribunal! :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: 
But then if she pipes off and goes looney, the Tribunal may well strangle her themselves. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Once Gage got home we went to supper and then did a bit of shopping. I have a load of wash in and we are going to sit and watch a movie before Gages bedtime. I will check back in later.


A fantastic day Melody. :thumbup: 
I'm watching Inkheart.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My main ask is to be allowed telephone contact- I know how he loves being around Children- one can see that in the photos I have been posting!


Quite a reasonable request.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Im off to bed soon, I've got a plane to catch : :thumbup:


Safe flight and see you and Londy in a few short days!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is at work until 10 tonight but is suppose to try and get all her stuff OFF my phone before I come up. We shall see.


I have had that happen ponce or twice. I ended up with all Grant's info on y one phone.Imagine my surprise to learn he had friends with the same names as some of mine. :XD:  The text I sent was not well received.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wahoo! Once again I have caught up. It has taken a good portion of the day, but I did it! It is fun catching the travel bug & vibes from everyone. I had my bag packed last week. It's been sitting in the car, waiting. I do need to sort some of my knitting, but I'm mostly okay. DH & I have been testing my veggie wraps for my share of the appetizers. I think we have a plan. Tomorrow is the trip to the grocery store....and Wed & Thursday I prep. I pick up Pam early afternoon on Thursday, and Defiance here we come! We may be among the first there, so others coming on Thursday, stop by and see if we are around. We have not planned for dinner, yet.
> 
> It has been a cool but sunny weekend. With a jacket or sweater, we can still sit on the porch. I'll try to get an updated weather report soon. Fall certainly is coming, and the hints of color are proving to be quite brilliant! Deep deep reds! Love 'em!
> Safe travels all....peaceful, healing vibes & energies liberally sprinkled!


Love the photos the sky is very pretty.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD:
> But then if she pipes off and goes looney, the Tribunal may well strangle her themselves. lol


That would solve a lot of problems. Let's hope. :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, I do hope that you are able to get it to work after a good nap. I have a two year old tantrum/meltdown every so often, David just walks the other way, he's into self preservation. lolol.
> Maybe uninstall it and try reinstalling, works for me sometimes.
> Hugs


I have two year old meltdowns Seth just looks at me and tells me how silly it looks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The pot calling the kettle black, for sure.
> True, hopefully you will have a boarder when you come back and that will help a bit.


It certainly would- Ta'a is making up her mind, over whether she wants to move in or not- no hard feelings which ever way she decides- she is a nice young woman- but I must wait till mid-November for that. My next big review comes early January.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD:
> But then if she pipes off and goes looney, the Tribunal may well strangle her themselves. lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Quite a reasonable request.


That is what I feel- I know , and he forgets how bored out of his tree he was, living here- this was as he stopped interacting with the world.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That would solve a lot of problems. Let's hope. :XD:


Ah well I may by then be back on the internet- and able to give you the run-down of the Tribunal on your 14th October!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Certainly an unwise thought, mid Tribunal! :XD: :XD: :XD:


Lots of deep breaths and happy thoughts. Karma will do the rest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lots of deep breaths and happy thoughts. Karma will do the rest.


I am hoping that will work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have had that happen ponce or twice. I ended up with all Grant's info on y one phone.Imagine my surprise to learn he had friends with the same names as some of mine. :XD:  The text I sent was not well received.


 :shock: :XD:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you all for understanding meltdown. I did nap. Still tired and hurting but it is DH's birthday -83 years young bless him. So not crying.
I really like to think of myself as a tough New Yorker
and hate meltdowns.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have two year old meltdowns Seth just looks at me and tells me how silly it looks.


Lol! Small children sure put things into perspective don't they. :lol:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Prayers for safety for all those traveling and also those of us staying home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Prayers for safety for all those traveling and also those of us staying home.


Indeed!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping that will work!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Small children sure put things into perspective don't they. :lol:


Yes they sure do and sometimes at the right moment too. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I have two year old meltdowns Seth just looks at me and tells me how silly it looks.


My husband used to do rants (obviously felt strongly about it but was being ridiculous) and I would just cock my head, look at him and grin. He'd stop, say, "OK, I'm doing it again, aren't I?"


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> My husband used to do rants (obviously felt strongly about it but was being ridiculous) and I would just cock my head, look at him and grin. He'd stop, say, "OK, I'm doing it again, aren't I?"


My step dad used to do what we called "monkey dance", that is what it looked like to us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Can you explain how that works? What does your organizing entail? I am not familiar with this kind of exchange.


I am not sure how I will work it for KPTP, but the way I do it on the other forum is to make a new posting titled Christmas Card Exchange Signup. From there, for those interested in joining, I ask them to email me thru my page (like a PM here) with their screen name, real name, snail mail, & email addresses. They will have until the week before Thanksgiving to signup. Thanksgiving weekend I will divide everyone into groups of 10. I copy and paste each participant's information into a word doc as I receive them. Thanksgiving weekend, I email each participant a copy of the list. I WILL NOT SHARE THE LIST OF NAMES AND ADDRESSES WITH ANYONE WHO DOES NOT PARTICIPATE! and that will apply here also. You must send a card to each person in the group that your name appears in. If you so wish to send to anyone else on the list, or everyone on the list, you may do so after the ones on your list has been sent. I ask that you try to have all cards mailed by the end of the first week of Dec. so everyone has time to receive them. From the USA, it takes at least 7 days to Canada, and 14 to Europe, Australia, New Zealand. That way the cards may be used to decorate also. Of course, if you celebrate the season differently, you may still participate by sending cards following your religion. Cards may be store bought, hand made, or post cards.

I am still thinking about how I will work it here, but it will be basically the same. As I understand it, I can not ask anyone to send me their email address directly on the forum, that I would have to ask everyone to send me a PM saying they would like to participate, then I would have to PM them back asking for the needed information. I understand why, but it makes lots more work for me. Doable, but still more work.

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I love Psalm 121 also, living so close to the Sierras. Have been known to sing I am a happy wanderer and The Hills are alive with the sound of music, while hiking. I can get mushy in nature.
> Finished PT which wiped me out. No pain, just exhaustion as change in weather brings FM on.


I'm glad you are not in pain from the PT, but you are right, exhaustion brings on the FM, just like the weather does. Sending gentle hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

If we want to participate could we not just send you the info by PM, once & done?

Save you a lot of trouble.



tami_ohio said:


> I am not sure how I will work it for KPTP, but the way I do it on the other forum is to make a new posting titled Christmas Card Exchange Signup. From there, for those interested in joining, I ask them to email me thru my page (like a PM here) with their screen name, real name, snail mail, & email addresses. They will have until the week before Thanksgiving to signup. Thanksgiving weekend I will divide everyone into groups of 10. I copy and paste each participant's information into a word doc as I receive them. Thanksgiving weekend, I email each participant a copy of the list. I WILL NOT SHARE THE LIST OF NAMES AND ADDRESSES WITH ANYONE WHO DOES NOT PARTICIPATE! and that will apply here also. You must send a card to each person in the group that your name appears in. If you so wish to send to anyone else on the list, or everyone on the list, you may do so after the ones on your list has been sent. I ask that you try to have all cards mailed by the end of the first week of Dec. so everyone has time to receive them. From the USA, it takes at least 7 days to Canada, and 14 to Europe, Australia, New Zealand. That way the cards may be used to decorate also. Of course, if you celebrate the season differently, you may still participate by sending cards following your religion. Cards may be store bought, hand made, or post cards.
> 
> I am still thinking about how I will work it here, but it will be basically the same. As I understand it, I can not ask anyone to send me their email address directly on the forum, that I would have to ask everyone to send me a PM saying they would like to participate, then I would have to PM them back asking for the needed information. I understand why, but it makes lots more work for me. Doable, but still more work.
> 
> Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I suspect God understands! :lol:


I hope so! If not, I am really in trouble! :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pictures are a must for sure......I plan on having my camera and phone with me at all times. Trouble with the new phone is that I haven't been able to set up my email yet due to DD's passwords still in it due to the screw up that was made when info transferred.


Do you both have a dropbox account? If so, have your DD give you her account info and open her dropbox on your computer. Should work anyway, I hope!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely not. Fm is NOT in mt schedule for the next 3 weeks :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...good....glad you have been able to "schedule" it's appearance. LOL


LOL! I hope Purplefi was able to schedule it, and if so, I hope she can teach the rest of us how!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And remember to take the ball of wool to strangle so I can appear calm!


 :thumbup: Go put it in your pocket now so you don't forget! Sending prayers for safe travel and good outcome. Have fun at KAP down under.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie has the honor of being the first to sign up for the Christmas card exchange! The list has begun! So for anyone who wishes to participate, send me a PM and I will let you know the info I need. Ask any questions you like, if need be. 

DH called me this AM at 10 and said he had a chiropractor appointment and if I wanted one also, to call and make one. After we had our adjustments (we feel lots better now!) We went for a ride to Toledo, with stops along the way. Libbey glass outlet for one. Then remembered that there was a new Camping World store in Rossford. Well, if I get the phone call I want in the morning, we will still be taking the RV this weekend! LOL, but it will be staying in Rossford, and we will be staying in Defiance. I have been wanting to get a sway control installed, but M has been resisting spending the $$. With me driving more, it makes a lot of sense tho. Unfortunately, it will be over $1000 for parts and installation. We will pick it up again on Sunday. Then M says the boss didn't tell him no when he mentioned taking the following 2 weeks off, so I have the RV to get ready to go, in addition to getting ready for KAP! And a birthday party for a 12 year old tomorrow night, and a hair cut Wed. morning..... Laundry to do, to, since I got nothing done today. But I love it. 

Safe travels for all beginning their journeys today/tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is at work until 10 tonight but is suppose to try and get all her stuff OFF my phone before I come up. We shall see.


 :thumbup: That would be good for both of you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> HOMEMADE PEANUT BUTTER CUPS - Have Fun!
> 
> My Little Sis can't find the recipe but she remembered some of the ingredients. This one is the closest with the brown sugar. She used a little vanilla and this has none, so you could add a little vanilla if you wanted. So here is the closest I could find to her recipe.
> 
> ...


Darn, I keep forgetting to look up my recipe. DD did say Saturday night that the way I posted the other day is the closest to the real Reeses cups. And she dearly loves her Buckeyes! I will try to remember tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup: Go put it in your pocket now so you don't forget! Sending prayers for safe travel and good outcome. Have fun at KAP down under.


I have put the sock I am knitting in+ the spare yarn- so I guess I am prepared!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well,I' m just veging on the couch. I got the potatoes all dug & put away, about 300 pounds, should be more than enough for the winter but now I feel like I have been run over. Got more refuse hauled away& a few more things put away. Now just beets & carrots left in the garden & I will leave them there as long as possible.
We are supposed to get rain tomorrow so I'm glad I got lots done today.
DH wants a ride to go get his truck from the field so must get off.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If we want to participate could we not just send you the info by PM, once & done?
> 
> Save you a lot of trouble.


Sounds good to me, and thank you for starting the list!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have put the sock I am knitting in+ the spare yarn- so I guess I am prepared!


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just praying for control over my emotions, and for protection from any harm. I guess we may meet up when skyping! Hope Margaret is up to speed with the time differences- given it will be the daylight savings night!


Won't impact the skyping as it is Saturday and the time change is not till Sunday morning.

However I keep misplacing the times for skyping! And not sure how they will fit with us. Think the first time is early morning around 7am (is 5pm the time for the first skype Gwen?). And then 9-10 will be round midday (which I think was the second time) when we could well be out and about.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just praying for control over my emotions, and for protection from any harm. I guess we may meet up when skyping! Hope Margaret is up to speed with the time differences- given it will be the daylight savings night!


Won't impact the skyping as it is Saturday and the time change is not till Sunday morning.

However I keep misplacing the times for skyping! And not sure how they will fit with us. Think the first time is early morning around 7am (is 5pm the time for the first skype Gwen?). And then 9-10 will be round midday (which I think was the second time) when we could well be out and about.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, you are having good luck spotting them, that is so cool, even if you don't get any pictures, it's still great that you've seen them so many times when they are usually so hard to spot.


Not this morning though. Had a coffee out instead. Got half way back to my brothers when I remembered that I hadn't paid for it. 
Left here this morning with three things planned for the day. We each managed to do 4 things but only one of the planned things each! However had a good day. Caught up with a cousin of David's for lunch.
At the end of the day my brother and I went to the National Library and visited there Treasure Room. They had some amazing treasures indeed. Diaries of James Cook (who did the first major mapping of parts of Australia and was responsible for the English using Australia for a convict settlement; also the log William Bligh kept while on the small boat him and his supporters travelled to Timor in after the Mutiny on the Bounty. He was a Governor here and was involved in a similar incident here. However he was trying to stop corruption here and this was not appreciated by those benefitting from the system. And he was vindicated later in London. Don't know enough the mutiny on the Bounty to know whether he was reasonable in this case.
They also had the first painting and description of an Australian bird. 
Many other interesting things as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 4 am., Saturday, for us in Goulburn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hope that I will not be awake then!
Have just seen the times that Gwen posted- and put it into my phone!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I was wondering what is the purpose of the large bill. I would think it would get in the way of eating. Anyone know?


The beak is very sensitive and used to search out the food on the bottom of the river-they can't see in the water and so depend entirely on the sensitive beak to find the food. The beak is actually flexible. They fill the beak up and store the food and gravel in pouches at the back of the beak and then head up to the surface to 'chew' the food.

They are an amazing animal=one of the few venomous mammals. The male has a venomous spur and can kill a small dog but not humans, though it is painful.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Heathrow airport. We are waiting to get on the plane. Hugs from june and me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Heathrow airport. We are waiting to get on the plane. Hugs from june and me.


Good morning ladies, safe flight and see you in a couple days.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend, still some what dark at the moment. Stoping in for a minute before I start my day. 

Today's coffee. 

Calming healing thoughts going out to those in need. Hugs for everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, I do hope that you are able to get it to work after a good nap. I have a two year old tantrum/meltdown every so often, David just walks the other way, he's into self preservation. lolol.
> Maybe uninstall it and try reinstalling, works for me sometimes.
> Hugs


My David responds the same when I act this way


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, I do hope that you are able to get it to work after a good nap. I have a two year old tantrum/meltdown every so often, David just walks the other way, he's into self preservation. lolol.
> Maybe uninstall it and try reinstalling, works for me sometimes.
> Hugs


My David responds the same when I act this way-sometimes wise but other times some help would be useful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Won't impact the skyping as it is Saturday and the time change is not till Sunday morning.
> 
> However I keep misplacing the times for skyping! And not sure how they will fit with us. Think the first time is early morning around 7am (is 5pm the time for the first skype Gwen?). And then 9-10 will be round midday (which I think was the second time) when we could well be out and about.


I thought I had calculated 4 am.,? 2 pm., EDT I think Gwen said.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I hope that I will not be awake then!
> Have just seen the times that Gwen posted- and put it into my phone!


There was talk of a time later- but don't recall what it was.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The beak is very sensitive and used to search out the food on the bottom of the river-they can't see in the water and so depend entirely on the sensitive beak to find the food. The beak is actually flexible. They fill the beak up and store the food and gravel in pouches at the back of the beak and then head up to the surface to 'chew' the food.
> 
> They are an amazing animal=one of the few venomous mammals. The male has a venomous spur and can kill a small dog but not humans, though it is painful.


Had not known of them being venomous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Heathrow airport. We are waiting to get on the plane. Hugs from june and me.


You may be there by now! I leave home 10-30 am., tomorrow. Sydney 1 pm., local time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my, good grief. Today we had a temp of 22c up until 2pm, then by 3pm we plummeted down to 11c!! :shock: So the heater is back on. 

Back soon....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I had calculated 4 am.,? 2 pm., EDT I think Gwen said.


yeah-originally she said from5pm so we agree. And if on till about 7pm then we should be up by then, even if not dressed etc. as that will be 9pm. But will need to be on before then as that is when they will be going.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my, good grief. Today we had a temp of 22c up until 2pm, then by 3pm we plummeted down to 11c!! :shock: So the heater is back on.
> 
> Back soon....


What a huge drop!
We've had lovely days here. Temperature is dropping for tomorrow but still not wet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my, good grief. Today we had a temp of 22c up until 2pm, then by 3pm we plummeted down to 11c!! :shock: So the heater is back on.
> 
> Back soon....


weather Victoria!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My step dad used to do what we called "monkey dance", that is what it looked like to us.


Known in our family as doing a "Greenock" as that's where we were when DH had a meltdown in the car!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a huge drop!
> We've had lovely days here. Temperature is dropping for tomorrow but still not wet.


Good to hear you are having better weather than us. It rained on and off all afternoon and tomorrow 17c and rain. :roll:

JULIE... Hi there, again have a good flight, stay safe etc etc. You know the rest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear you are having better weather than us. It rained on and off all afternoon and tomorrow 17c and rain. :roll:
> 
> JULIE... Hi there, again have a good flight, stay safe etc etc. You know the rest.


Thanks Cathy! It is strange being here with no Ringo. Apparently he has found a couple of buddies at the kennels. Hi to Oscar!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Heathrow airport. We are waiting to get on the plane. Hugs from june and me.


Hugs back. Have a lovely time
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Hugs back. Have a lovely time
> :thumbup:


Hi, Norma! Are you all recovered, now?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, still some what dark at the moment. Stoping in for a minute before I start my day.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Calming healing thoughts going out to those in need. Hugs for everyone.


Lovely pictures. They look delicious
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! It is strange being here with no Ringo. Apparently he has found a couple of buddies at the kennels. Hi to Oscar!


I am glad he found some friends to play with:thumbup:

Have a safe joutney.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Heathrow airport. We are waiting to get on the plane. Hugs from june and me.


Good morning to you lucky pair....not that I'm jealous or anything....much! :roll: I hope you have a safe journey and a wonderful trip. Keep those photos coming!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

At just gone 12 mid-night- I will head back to bed, in my strangely quiet house- I feel quite odd with out my little companion, but glad that he is settling in to being just a dog, rather than companion to me. I nearly missed some visitors though, fortunately they had the sense to phone me, when I failed to hear them knocking. Shows the extent to which I have come to rely on Ringo's hearing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie - Safe journey to you too. Enjoy the Down Under KAP and fingers crossed for everything to go well at the tribunal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad he found some friends to play with:thumbup:
> 
> Have a safe joutney.


I may be able to post for a couple of days- then my access to the internet may well be interrupted- I plan on taking a taxi to the Friends' House- my bags make manoeuvring a bit tricky- but I did not want to have to wash clothes every day. Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie - Safe journey to you too. Enjoy the Down Under KAP and fingers crossed for everything to go well at the tribunal.


Thanks so much Kate - has there been any communication from Sam-? although it is still early in the week.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, June and Josephine.

Welcome to America. We are all eager to meet you both.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Known in our family as doing a "Greenock" as that's where we were when DH had a meltdown in the car!


Good morning Kate. My wifi seems to be back up and running, maybe I will be able to post again. 
Love the way you came up with the name. Ours was because stepdad looked like a monkey doing a dance.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my, good grief. Today we had a temp of 22c up until 2pm, then by 3pm we plummeted down to 11c!! :shock: So the heater is back on.
> 
> Back soon....


That is quite the difference in temperature. I would enjoy the 11c/51.8f so much better that the higher temperature. We are expected to get up to 22c/72f by this afternoon. I am hoping to et any outdoor things done early.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We all have meltdowns....glad you are doing better and not hurting. Happy birthday to your DH! Hope he has a marvelous day...and of course you too!


sassafras123 said:


> Thank you all for understanding meltdown. I did nap. Still tired and hurting but it is DH's birthday -83 years young bless him. So not crying.
> I really like to think of myself as a tough New Yorker
> and hate meltdowns.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We'll be sure and recognize you when you get to our meeting place. Have a wonderful flight and a great time with your friends in Indy(our slang for both Indiana and Indianapolis). You may also hear of it as the Hoosier State. See you Friday around lunchtime..



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Heathrow airport. We are waiting to get on the plane. Hugs from june and me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not sure what a dropbox account is......


tami_ohio said:


> Do you both have a dropbox account? If so, have your DD give you her account info and open her dropbox on your computer. Should work anyway, I hope!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! It is strange being here with no Ringo. Apparently he has found a couple of buddies at the kennels. Hi to Oscar!


I can imagine it would be strange without Ringo. It is good he has found some playmates at the kennel. Hugs for you and safe travels. I will be thinking of you and sending lots of flaming thoughts your way.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely pictures. They look delicious
> :thumbup:


Thank you. I am told the meal was very good and much appreciated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness that was a lot of work for you! Now where do you store 300 lbs of potatoes?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I' m just veging on the couch. I got the potatoes all dug & put away, about 300 pounds, should be more than enough for the winter but now I feel like I have been run over. Got more refuse hauled away& a few more things put away. Now just beets & carrots left in the garden & I will leave them there as long as possible.
> We are supposed to get rain tomorrow so I'm glad I got lots done today.
> DH wants a ride to go get his truck from the field so must get off.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning - Love the coffee and cupcake, Caren. I made myself a warm caramel latte this a.m. I had the caramel from making caramel apples so just added a dab of it along with some milk and it's tasting very good. I need it this a.m. to get my butt in gear.

I didn't get as much done yesterday as I had wanted. I got sidetracked getting some projects to bring along to the KAP. I finished the socks I was working on and the shawl takes too much concentration so I decided on a crochet project. I'm making little hats for the canning jars that I'm giving away as Christmas gifts. Crocheting can be so rewarding; I designed the pattern and size and finished one prototype on in one night...now all I need is to crochet about 20 more and get some ribbon to finish them off. I used a couple of different sized jars so I'll have to adapt the pattern for the other sizes also.

June and Josephine -- see you soon!! Happy Travels...so glad you're not flying into O'Hare or Midway here in the Chicago area. The schedules are still messed up form the disgruntled contract employee's take out of the air traffic control station. That could have been so much worse, but sure makes for scary thoughts when we're so vulnerable.

Julie - safe travels and will keep you and in prayers the whole time you are gone--just know that we are all with you in spirit and as Sam says "we got your back". Glad that Ringo has found some buddies.

Martina -- haven't seen whether your house sale went through completely -- hope so and that you're getting ready for your move to be closer to your kids. Shirley, save travels and happy move to you and Pat as well.

Spider - hope you are feeling better. Wishing save travels to all those ready to begin their journeys to KAP.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Skype time for KAP in OH* For those interested in skyping with folks at the KAP I will have my computer up around 2 p.m. on Friday, Oct. 3 EST. Others are bringing their laptops also and I hope they will be able to do the same but that is up to them. There will be classes/workshops going on throughout the day so it will vary as to who will be available which is why I am making my computer accessible to anyone. Others may also do that but again, it is up to the individual.
> 
> We will head out to dinner that evening at about 7 so will shut down then. Not taking computer to restaurant or locations on Saturday & Sunday. Just too hectic. Others are welcome to do so of course but it will be up to them.  You can be sure folks will take lots of pictures and post them when possible.


Mmmm, I have just had a look on a world time calculator. I typed in 2pm EST and it gave me NEW YORK. Is this correct? 
For me in Victoria this will be 4AM!! But I see Gwen will have Skype on for about 5 hours, so if I have this worked out I will join in around 7am my time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gee you don't look excited at all......LOL! Just teasing of course you both look lovely. Can't wait to see you on Friday!

Hugs,
Gwen


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Heathrow airport. We are waiting to get on the plane. Hugs from june and me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie you need to share a picture of the jar hats. You are so talented.


RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - Love the coffee and cupcake, Caren. I made myself a warm caramel latte this a.m. I had the caramel from making caramel apples so just added a dab of it along with some milk and it's tasting very good. I need it this a.m. to get my butt in gear.
> 
> I didn't get as much done yesterday as I had wanted. I got sidetracked getting some projects to bring along to the KAP. I finished the socks I was working on and the shawl takes too much concentration so I decided on a crochet project. I'm making little hats for the canning jars that I'm giving away as Christmas gifts. Crocheting can be so rewarding; I designed the pattern and size and finished one prototype on in one night...now all I need is to crochet about 20 more and get some ribbon to finish them off. I used a couple of different sized jars so I'll have to adapt the pattern for the other sizes also.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is correct (just read the PM). Wish for one day we were all on the same time....would be so nice.


sugarsugar said:


> Mmmm, I have just had a look on a world time calculator. I typed in 2pm EST and it gave me NEW YORK. Is this correct?
> For me in Victoria this will be 4AM!! But I see Gwen will have Skype on for about 5 hours, so if I have this worked out I will join in around 7am my time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you all for understanding meltdown. I did nap. Still tired and hurting but it is DH's birthday -83 years young bless him. So not crying.
> I really like to think of myself as a tough New Yorker
> and hate meltdowns.


Happy belated birthday to your DH. I hope things are better for you today.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a fairly short to-do list for the KAP today; running a couple of errands.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> My husband used to do rants (obviously felt strongly about it but was being ridiculous) and I would just cock my head, look at him and grin. He'd stop, say, "OK, I'm doing it again, aren't I?"


My daughter and I just look at the one having the melt-down or ranting and say"Waa-waa-waa" like a crying baby. That makes us laugh so the rant or melt-down is over.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Heathrow airport. We are waiting to get on the plane. Hugs from june and me.


What a wonderful picture of the two of you!! You both look so happy and excited and I'm excited for you. I hope your trip is fantastic and even better than you expect!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, still some what dark at the moment. Stoping in for a minute before I start my day.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Calming healing thoughts going out to those in need. Hugs for everyone.


Good morning, Caren. Lovely coffee and food. Hope you have a fine day!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If I am with Elaine- which I may well be- I could well be awake- but she has no internet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh no! I hope you dont miss out on the Skype gathering.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is correct (just read the PM). Wish for one day we were all on the same time....would be so nice.


Ok, well I will definately be in PJs then. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Beautiful sweater!
> Sorry about Colin's family. Seems so petty, especially during this time of loss. Healing thoughts & hugs to you, too.


Ditto from me too.... AGNES. and HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a bit impossible when one is staying with someone you have only just met, Pacer! I don't think the Down-unders will be connecting, this time round!


I will be. :thumbup:  Gwen will have Skype on for about 5 hours so I will jump in around 7am, which will be about 5ish there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Heathrow airport. We are waiting to get on the plane. Hugs from june and me.


What a lovely photo. Woo hoo, you are on your way. Exciting. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - Love the coffee and cupcake, Caren. I made myself a warm caramel latte this a.m. I had the caramel from making caramel apples so just added a dab of it along with some milk and it's tasting very good. I need it this a.m. to get my butt in gear.
> 
> I didn't get as much done yesterday as I had wanted. I got sidetracked getting some projects to bring along to the KAP. I finished the socks I was working on and the shawl takes too much concentration so I decided on a crochet project. I'm making little hats for the canning jars that I'm giving away as Christmas gifts. Crocheting can be so rewarding; I designed the pattern and size and finished one prototype on in one night...now all I need is to crochet about 20 more and get some ribbon to finish them off. I used a couple of different sized jars so I'll have to adapt the pattern for the other sizes also.
> 
> ...


Good morning and thank you.Your coffee sounds good, a bit sweet for me. I do love a good carmel from time to time. I will be getting my things packed and ready to go into the truck today. At least that is the plan as of right now. The teens have told me need to make sure they have food before I leave. 
I used to make little hats for canned good that I gave away. Haven't done that in a while though. 
Should be getting myself in gear and moving.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Lovely coffee and food. Hope you have a fine day!
> Junek


Good morning June. Thanks, so far it and been pretty good now the internet has decided to play nicely. Now if my laptop follows suit and stops deleting my messages before I can send then. :twisted:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pictures of the inside of barn getting the workshop area set up again. Hope this works this time around.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June. Thanks, so far it and been pretty good now the internet has decided to play nicely. Now if my laptop follows suit and stops deleting my messages before I can send then. :twisted:


I hope your internet cooperates. That's one of the advantages.stages of living in the city. We have cable internet and tv with a very good company. We pay through the nose for it but it's very dependable. It only goes out during a very bad storm usually has to be at least a hurricane. In fact, that's the last time it was down and that was 3 years ago.
My son lives in a rural area and his internet is hit or miss.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Pictures of the inside of barn getting the workshop area set up again. Hope this works this time around.


Your barn is going to be wonderful. You'll have a great workshop area!
Lovely sky...
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope your internet cooperates. That's one of the advantages.stages of living in the city. We have cable internet and tv with a very good company. We pay through the nose for it but it's very dependable. It only goes out during a very bad storm usually has to be at least a hurricane. In fact, that's the last time it was down and that was 3 years ago.
> My son lives in a rural area and his internet is hit or miss.
> Hugs,
> Junek


HAHA mine is cable internet, but I live at the end of the line where it runs in the country. The downfall. Ours goes out for no reason lots of times and when someone hits one of the poles. I wish all the lines were run underground to save things like that from happening so often. All my stuff is underground, now if the county would follow suit. :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Your barn is going to be wonderful. You'll have a great workshop area!
> Lovely sky...
> Junek


Thank you!! It is far from what it was but I love it just the same. Definitely need to replace the plainer, didn't realize how much it was used. 
After the end of november I will start working on upstairs and getting it put back together. It will be a little different but, I know what works and what doesn't now. Small changes with make big improvements.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you need to get some of that PlantSkyd that I bought, it seems to work well. Spray it on & the smell keeps deer at bay for about 3 months. I bought powder but have since seen liquid which would be much easier to use.


~~~Thanks! We'll try again next year! Ever hopeful! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you!! It is far from what it was but I love it just the same. Definitely need to replace the plainer, didn't realize how much it was used.
> After the end of november I will start working on upstairs and getting it put back together. It will be a little different but, I know what works and what doesn't now. Small changes with make big improvements.


That looks a wonderful space. It is going so well.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Awe...4 AM is nothing Gwen. My alarm is currently set for 3:30 and that is sleeping in because sometimes it is set for 2AM. When I retire, I might sleep in later and go to bed later.


~~~One of the positive aspects of getting older! It is sometimes hard to find those positives! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Carol, great photos. Did you grow all the pumpkins?
> 
> Julie, best wishes for your trip, keep calm & don't let the looney tunes get to you.


~~~noooo...we are not successful farmers at all. This is one of my favorite farm stands in the area. They had the SWEETEST corn this year! mmmmmm! I have bought a bunch and frozen it for use this winter. They are still bringing some in. SOOO good!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: I'd have to fight with myself on whether to strangle the ball of wool, or untangle the ball of wool and strangle Lupe with it.  :roll:


~~~ :XD: I had that same thought!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Pictures of the inside of barn getting the workshop area set up again. Hope this works this time around.


Love the pix-- bet most of us wish for such a nice work area!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope so! If not, I am really in trouble! :-D


~~~I think you are safe! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie has the honor of being the first to sign up for the Christmas card exchange! The list has begun! So for anyone who wishes to participate, send me a PM and I will let you know the info I need. Ask any questions you like, if need be.
> 
> DH called me this AM at 10 and said he had a chiropractor appointment and if I wanted one also, to call and make one. After we had our adjustments (we feel lots better now!) We went for a ride to Toledo, with stops along the way. Libbey glass outlet for one. Then remembered that there was a new Camping World store in Rossford. Well, if I get the phone call I want in the morning, we will still be taking the RV this weekend! LOL, but it will be staying in Rossford, and we will be staying in Defiance. I have been wanting to get a sway control installed, but M has been resisting spending the $$. With me driving more, it makes a lot of sense tho. Unfortunately, it will be over $1000 for parts and installation. We will pick it up again on Sunday. Then M says the boss didn't tell him no when he mentioned taking the following 2 weeks off, so I have the RV to get ready to go, in addition to getting ready for KAP! And a birthday party for a 12 year old tomorrow night, and a hair cut Wed. morning..... Laundry to do, to, since I got nothing done today. But I love it.
> 
> Safe travels for all beginning their journeys today/tomorrow.


~~~And safe, sway-free journeys to you, too!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> The beak is very sensitive and used to search out the food on the bottom of the river-they can't see in the water and so depend entirely on the sensitive beak to find the food. The beak is actually flexible. They fill the beak up and store the food and gravel in pouches at the back of the beak and then head up to the surface to 'chew' the food.
> 
> They are an amazing animal=one of the few venomous mammals. The male has a venomous spur and can kill a small dog but not humans, though it is painful.


~~~Thanks for the info....I really didn't know much about the platypus. Interesting. Totally unaware of the venomous aspect.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Heathrow airport. We are waiting to get on the plane. Hugs from june and me.


~~~It's started! Yea! Safe flight! See you soon! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Heathrow airport. We are waiting to get on the plane. Hugs from june and me.


~~~It's started! Yea! Safe flight! See you soon! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I had calculated 4 am.,? 2 pm., EDT I think Gwen said.


~~~I'm just glad someone else has tackled this arrangement. Trying to figure this out has my brain spinning. This is one spot where I happily "follow the leader!". :lol: Tell me what to do, and when, and I'll do it!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my, good grief. Today we had a temp of 22c up until 2pm, then by 3pm we plummeted down to 11c!! :shock: So the heater is back on.
> 
> Back soon....


~~~Yesterday the southern shore of Lake Erie was 74 degs & sunny.....this morning it is grey and 57 degrees. A bit of a shift. The foreceast for Defiance is:
Thursday: mostly sunny, no rain High 81, low 64
Friday: 100% rain, high 65, low 44
Saturday: 40% chance of showers, high 54, low 39
Sunday: cloudy, high 62, low 45, 10% chance of rain.

Bring the warm clothes! Let's hope we can dodge the rain drops on Saturday. :roll:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yesterday the southern shore of Lake Erie was 74 degs & sunny.....this morning it is grey and 57 degrees. A bit of a shift. The foreceast for Defiance is:
> Thursday: mostly sunny, no rain High 81, low 64
> Friday: 100% rain, high 65, low 44
> Saturday: 40% chance of showers, high 54, low 39
> ...


From the sounds of things, we will be driving in rain and maybe worse all the way! not a pleasant thought.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That looks a wonderful space. It is going so well.


Thank you, I am sure it will not look so nice the first time I start a project. Seems like it has taken forever to to get this far.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, impressed with your potato haul.
Josephine and Londy you look beautiful. What an exciting trip you have planned.
Feeling much better today. Yeah.
Love all your names for meltdowns.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> From the sounds of things, we will be driving in rain and maybe worse all the way! not a pleasant thought.


~~~Take it easy. Let's hope tradition holds and the forecasts are wrong! Be safe!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Pictures of the inside of barn getting the workshop area set up again. Hope this works this time around.


~~~The barn is looking great! How will the barn be heated?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Love the pix-- bet most of us wish for such a nice work area!!


It has taken a lot of years and sacrifices to get a work area like this.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, impressed with your potato haul.
> Josephine and Londy you look beautiful. What an exciting trip you have planned.
> Feeling much better today. Yeah.
> Love all your names for meltdowns.


As someone else commented, we all have them from time to time (meltdowns). Glad you are feeling better. Did someone say it was your DH b-day? If so, Happy b-day! If not, ooops!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Take it easy. Let's hope tradition holds and the forecasts are wrong! Be safe!


Oh, yeah, as there are several it sounds like coming from west to east and may also get into this. Let's hope they are wrong or that it goes thru faster!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~The barn is looking great! How will the barn be heated?


I have two small propane heaters the I will turn on only when someone is working out there. It was more than enough last time and it wasn't insulated nearly as well then.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Heathrow airport. We are waiting to get on the plane. Hugs from june and me.


Prayers for a safe flight. You look happy and excited! Gee, I wonder why! I can't wait to meet you both on Friday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You may be there by now! I leave home 10-30 am., tomorrow. Sydney 1 pm., local time.


Julie, prayers continue for a safe trip, and great outcome. Sending you hugs also.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

WOO HOO!!!!!! GPS/satnav is all programed and ready to go. paper copy of directions has been printed out for just incase. now finish packing and get it into the truck. 
signing out for now ttyl


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> From the sounds of things, we will be driving in rain and maybe worse all the way! not a pleasant thought.


I hope not! Take your time, so you get here safe. I just turned on the weather channel to see what it will look like.

Yuck. I just saw the rain map. It's gonna be wet. Darn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Heathrow airport. We are waiting to get on the plane. Hugs from june and me.


Great picture, you don't look too excited :lol: 
Have a great time


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not sure what a dropbox account is......


It lets you share information between phone and computer, automatically. and with other people, especially large files. Dropbox.com Free, or pay depending on how much space you want. I have mine set to transfer only when I'm on wi-fi.

I just sent you an email Gwen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness that was a lot of work for you! Now where do you store 300 lbs of potatoes?


They go in my cold room, a part of the basement that is not insulated on the outside wall & floor but insulated from the rest of the basement. When the cold weather comes, it is like a fridge. I keep all my root vegetables & canning in there. It also gets used for the fridge overflow at Christmas.
The potatoes & onions will keep in there until the next crop is ready, carrots were good until I used the last of them in March, I can't remember when I used the last of the beets but they go there as well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just doing a quick catch up and check in. Going on 11am and the vet should be here to see Deuce again.

I was up at 7:30am. Got Gage up and ready and off to school. Have washed and dried two loads and it needs folding. Not my fave thing to do. :thumbdown: 

Anyways I should go before the vet gets here. See you all later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not sure what a dropbox account is......


Gwen, dropbox is a cloud storage site--I have an account and I keep my work files in there, so if something happens to my computer, I can get the files from another computer. You can also make a folder you can share with others (you choose who gets the files, of course!). Bub and I have one, and we can both put files in there, so either or both of us can use the files. You just go to the site and download it and set it up. Then when you're saving something, choose the dropbox folder. It came in very handy when I had to use his laptop for work instead of mine!

Re: meltdowns--my kids call them "hissy fits."

I'm off to work now--hugs & blessings & safe travels for all on the move.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, it's raining here this morning, good thing I spent most of yesterday outside.
Sorry the forcast is for rain in Defiance, I'm sure you will all have fun but it would have been nice had the weather co operated 

Caren, your barn is looking really good' it will be a great workspace. 

Melody, how is your battle with the mould going? Have their been any solutions?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Not really gotten anywhere yet with it. Lawyers soon


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's raining here this morning, good thing I spent most of yesterday outside.
> Sorry the forcast is for rain in Defiance, I'm sure you will all have fun but it would have been nice had the weather co operated
> 
> Caren, your barn is looking really good' it will be a great workspace.
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Rookie, yes, at the moment the house sale seems to be going ahead but I am waiting for documents to be sent. Meanwhile it is a case of waiting for more details. 
happy travels tp Purple and Londy and all going to the big party. 
Safe and successful trip to Julie. 
I am of to London next Tuesday for 8 or 9 days and hope to get some house hunting in as well as my Ally Pally trip.
I have been knitting a blanket in strips of different yarns to use up oddments, a couple of vests and hats and a baby blanket for the fish and chips babies some little hats for Age UK smoothies appeal and a scarf from some yarn my son bought. So I am behaving myself. 
Tomorrow is my hour at our stand at Older Person's Day and then lunch with friends. Yesterday was dentist, so I think i had better go and get the rubbish sorted for tomorrow and then do some packing. Take care all.Has anyone heard from Sam?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you all for understanding meltdown. I did nap. Still tired and hurting but it is DH's birthday -83 years young bless him. So not crying.
> I really like to think of myself as a tough New Yorker
> and hate meltdowns.


 
Hope that you are feeling much better now, it is horrible to hurt, especially when not much releives the pain. Happy late birthday to DH!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, you are off today, Have a great trip!!
Purple and Londy are already on the plane I am thinking so hoping that they are enjoying the flight also. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I can imagine it would be strange without Ringo. It is good he has found some playmates at the kennel. Hugs for you and safe travels. I will be thinking of you and sending lots of flaming thoughts your way.


Thanks so much, Caren! And safe travels for you for later in the week!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> HAHA mine is cable internet, but I live at the end of the line where it runs in the country. The downfall. Ours goes out for no reason lots of times and when someone hits one of the poles. I wish all the lines were run underground to save things like that from happening so often. All my stuff is underground, now if the county would follow suit. :XD: :XD:


We're fortunate that quite a few years ago our city put all lines underground. Well, all main street lines and all this end of the city. Since we're on a peninsula, the city is long and narrow. Have no idea about the other end of the city but I think it's true city wide. 
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - Love the coffee and cupcake, Caren. I made myself a warm caramel latte this a.m. I had the caramel from making caramel apples so just added a dab of it along with some milk and it's tasting very good. I need it this a.m. to get my butt in gear.
> 
> I didn't get as much done yesterday as I had wanted. I got sidetracked getting some projects to bring along to the KAP. I finished the socks I was working on and the shawl takes too much concentration so I decided on a crochet project. I'm making little hats for the canning jars that I'm giving away as Christmas gifts. Crocheting can be so rewarding; I designed the pattern and size and finished one prototype on in one night...now all I need is to crochet about 20 more and get some ribbon to finish them off. I used a couple of different sized jars so I'll have to adapt the pattern for the other sizes also.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no! I hope you dont miss out on the Skype gathering.


It is quite possible I may!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Your barn is going to be wonderful. You'll have a great workshop area!
> Lovely sky...
> Junek


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, prayers continue for a safe trip, and great outcome. Sending you hugs also.


Thanks Tami! Hugs for you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I' m just veging on the couch. I got the potatoes all dug & put away, about 300 pounds, should be more than enough for the winter but now I feel like I have been run over. Got more refuse hauled away& a few more things put away. Now just beets & carrots left in the garden & I will leave them there as long as possible.
> We are supposed to get rain tomorrow so I'm glad I got lots done today.
> DH wants a ride to go get his truck from the field so must get off.


I can well imagine that you feel run over, I feel run over just thinking of digging 300lbs of taters, that is a lot. 
I keep thinking that when we do our remodel of the basement, I need to have them put a small cold room in, I really don't have much room in the backyard for a Hobbit House like Caren has, though I would dearly love one. Unless, I could plant something on top of it. HMMM. food for thought. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not this morning though. Had a coffee out instead. Got half way back to my brothers when I remembered that I hadn't paid for it.
> Left here this morning with three things planned for the day. We each managed to do 4 things but only one of the planned things each! However had a good day. Caught up with a cousin of David's for lunch.
> At the end of the day my brother and I went to the National Library and visited there Treasure Room. They had some amazing treasures indeed. Diaries of James Cook (who did the first major mapping of parts of Australia and was responsible for the English using Australia for a convict settlement; also the log William Bligh kept while on the small boat him and his supporters travelled to Timor in after the Mutiny on the Bounty. He was a Governor here and was involved in a similar incident here. However he was trying to stop corruption here and this was not appreciated by those benefitting from the system. And he was vindicated later in London. Don't know enough the mutiny on the Bounty to know whether he was reasonable in this case.
> They also had the first painting and description of an Australian bird.
> Many other interesting things as well.


Oooh, that sounds like a great outing. I have the book, but haven't read it, David has though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Rookie, yes, at the moment the house sale seems to be going ahead but I am waiting for documents to be sent. Meanwhile it is a case of waiting for more details.
> happy travels tp Purple and Londy and all going to the big party.
> Safe and successful trip to Julie.
> I am of to London next Tuesday for 8 or 9 days and hope to get some house hunting in as well as my Ally Pally trip.
> ...


Thanks Martina- have a wonderful and successful trip yourself!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Heathrow airport. We are waiting to get on the plane. Hugs from june and me.


Lovely ladies! Hope you are having a great flight. Safe travels.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, still some what dark at the moment. Stoping in for a minute before I start my day.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Calming healing thoughts going out to those in need. Hugs for everyone.


Lovely coffee, I need a second cup. The wine looks good too, it is 12 o'clock somewhere right? lol
Have a great day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> My David responds the same when I act this way


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, you are off today, Have a great trip!!
> Purple and Londy are already on the plane I am thinking so hoping that they are enjoying the flight also.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks so much, Kaye! I have asked my ride to come at 10-30- just gone 5 here- I'll have an omelette to use up the last of my eggs- a shower, dress, and put the last minute things in the bags- Sydney here I come!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just thought I would mention I had a PM from Patches 39, she has been away for an extended time, but looks forward to being back home, and joining in again to the Tea Party.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Met up with Connie and her Golden, Randy, on our walk. Walked 40 minutes. Nice to chat and watch dogs play while we walked.
Karen, barn looking good.
Mellie, what is wrong with Deuce? It is nice vet will make house call.
Sorry rain forecast. Maybe motel will let you use conference room.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my, good grief. Today we had a temp of 22c up until 2pm, then by 3pm we plummeted down to 11c!! :shock: So the heater is back on.
> 
> Back soon....


Don't you just love days where the weather can't decide what it's doing?
We had rain Sunday evening/night and last night, today is a little cloudy with a stiff wind but I like it, I have towels to hang out so they should dry pretty quick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! It is strange being here with no Ringo. Apparently he has found a couple of buddies at the kennels. Hi to Oscar!


Glad he found some friends to play with, that will ease his transition for him, certainly doesn't help your time at home though, I'm sure it is eerily quiet without him there. 
Oscar! That's his name, was thinking of him the other day and that Cathy hadn't said he'd eaten anything in quite a while, but couldn't remember his name. Yes, Cathy, I think it's about time for another picture of Oscar, of course we wouldn't turn down pics of Serena either. HINT HINT. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Pictures of the inside of barn getting the workshop area set up again. Hope this works this time around.


Ooh, it's looking good, it'll be nice when you have it all set up the way you want it. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad he found some friends to play with, that will ease his transition for him, certainly doesn't help your time at home though, I'm sure it is eerily quiet without him there.
> Oscar! That's his name, was thinking of him the other day and that Cathy hadn't said he'd eaten anything in quite a while, but couldn't remember his name. Yes, Cathy, I think it's about time for another picture of Oscar, of course we wouldn't turn down pics of Serena either. HINT HINT. lolol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you!! It is far from what it was but I love it just the same. Definitely need to replace the plainer, didn't realize how much it was used.
> After the end of november I will start working on upstairs and getting it put back together. It will be a little different but, I know what works and what doesn't now. Small changes with make big improvements.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!! GPS/satnav is all programed and ready to go. paper copy of directions has been printed out for just incase. now finish packing and get it into the truck.
> signing out for now ttyl


AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Not really gotten anywhere yet with it. Lawyers soon


So hopefully the second lawyer that you contacted, the one you had worked with before, is going to work out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Rookie, yes, at the moment the house sale seems to be going ahead but I am waiting for documents to be sent. Meanwhile it is a case of waiting for more details.
> happy travels tp Purple and Londy and all going to the big party.
> Safe and successful trip to Julie.
> I am of to London next Tuesday for 8 or 9 days and hope to get some house hunting in as well as my Ally Pally trip.
> ...


Wow, you have been busy also. 
Have a great trip to London and Ally Pally. And hopefully you will find the perfect home while you are there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Kaye! I have asked my ride to come at 10-30- just gone 5 here- I'll have an omelette to use up the last of my eggs- a shower, dress, and put the last minute things in the bags- Sydney here I come!


 :thumbup: 
Whoohoo!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention I had a PM from Patches 39, she has been away for an extended time, but looks forward to being back home, and joining in again to the Tea Party.


Oh good, had wondered.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> We're fortunate that quite a few years ago our city put all lines underground. Well, all main street lines and all this end of the city. Since we're on a peninsula, the city is long and narrow. Have no idea about the other end of the city but I think it's true city wide.
> Junek


Our subdivision at the lake had all lines underground-- really nice when we got those ice storms or high winds.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention I had a PM from Patches 39, she has been away for an extended time, but looks forward to being back home, and joining in again to the Tea Party.


Thanks for the update. It is always good when people are able to come back.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello everyone. 
Seems a lifetime since I have been to the KTP. I have missed you all so much.
Our move has been successful as we are settling in very well. A bit of adjustment to get used to the triple digit heat but now it is cooling to more tolerable levels. I look forward to the coming months as it will be easier to get out and about.
I have only read the first page of this party and already see I have really missed a lot. I will work on catching up 
I am sure I have missed a picture of the wonderful afghan we all contributed to so please send me a post where I can easily find it.
I will check in again soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much Kate - has there been any communication from Sam-? although it is still early in the week.


No, I haven't heard anything from him yet, but as you say it's still early in the week. I have offered to start next week's KTP too as I know he will be busy with the KAP, but we will see what he has planned.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren - love the way the barn is looking. What a job to get it all set up again.

Welcome back to our members who were away for one reason or another....glad to hear from you again. Thanks also for the update on Patches.

Sam, hope you and your computer are doing better....won't be long before we're all descending on you and your family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hello everyone.
> Seems a lifetime since I have been to the KTP. I have missed you all so much.
> Our move has been successful as we are settling in very well. A bit of adjustment to get used to the triple digit heat but now it is cooling to more tolerable levels. I look forward to the coming months as it will be easier to get out and about.
> I have only read the first page of this party and already see I have really missed a lot. I will work on catching up
> ...


Great to have you back with us and I'm glad that your move has worked out well for you. Don't worry we haven't seen the afghans yet (I believe there are three?) - their unveiling will be at the KAP this weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The workshop is looking great! 


NanaCaren said:


> Pictures of the inside of barn getting the workshop area set up again. Hope this works this time around.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Heathrow airport. We are waiting to get on the plane. Hugs from june and me.


How exciting!! I hope you both have an absolutely marvelous time in North America.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I am online - finally. we have been working on this since Friday, I think Heidi has the cable tele number memorized. lol

I apologize to all of you for all of this and wish to acknowledge kate and thank her for all she has done for me. don't know what I would have done without her. thank you kate so very much - and yes - would you please do one more week and I promise I will be back after that.

it is cold here today - I have the heat on - the weather report for the weekend is not what I would have ordered but hopefully we can work with it. it has been lovely up to today. as long as Saturday remains decent we will have it made.

I really have a lot to catch up on - I better start reading. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I talk to Sam this past weekend and he is fine. Said he hasn't had to take any pain meds for they broken arm either.


martina said:


> Rookie, yes, at the moment the house sale seems to be going ahead but I am waiting for documents to be sent. Meanwhile it is a case of waiting for more details.
> happy travels tp Purple and Londy and all going to the big party.
> Safe and successful trip to Julie.
> I am of to London next Tuesday for 8 or 9 days and hope to get some house hunting in as well as my Ally Pally trip.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a conference room already booked. One of the reasons we are staying where we are; they gave me a good discount on the room for the weekend. That is where we will have our Sit & Knit on Friday and then again on Saturday for the drawing for the afghans. 



sassafras123 said:


> Met up with Connie and her Golden, Randy, on our walk. Walked 40 minutes. Nice to chat and watch dogs play while we walked.
> Karen, barn looking good.
> Mellie, what is wrong with Deuce? It is nice vet will make house call.
> Sorry rain forecast. Maybe motel will let you use conference room.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The afghan won't be posted until after the drawings for it on Saturday, Oct. 4 at the Knit-a-palooza. No one except Ohio Joy and nittergma have seen it.  Good to see you back by the way and glad you are adjusting to your new home.


EJS said:


> Hello everyone.
> Seems a lifetime since I have been to the KTP. I have missed you all so much.
> Our move has been successful as we are settling in very well. A bit of adjustment to get used to the triple digit heat but now it is cooling to more tolerable levels. I look forward to the coming months as it will be easier to get out and about.
> I have only read the first page of this party and already see I have really missed a lot. I will work on catching up
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also, I have talked to Sam and IF it is raining on Saturday when we are suppose to have the cookout we can cook the meats at his place (and anything else that might need cooking) and carry everything then to the hotel conference room. We are allowed to have food in there and I'm bringing very large garbage bags. All will work out so just don't worry. Would just be a matter of cooking and transporting the meat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

By the way Sam....HEY!!! Good to see you online.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also, I have talked to Sam and IF it is raining on Saturday when we are suppose to have the cookout we can cook the meats at his place (and anything else that might need cooking) and carry everything then to the hotel conference room. We are allowed to have food in there and I'm bringing very large garbage bags. All will work out so just don't worry. Would just be a matter of cooking and transporting the meat.


Ah, woman, you are just absolutely the most organized person! TY for all your effort on this.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I did make it to my dd's lake place for the day Saturday. Weather was glorious as was the tree color. We had lunch, spent the afternoon sitting on the porch knitting, gabbing and looking at the lake and trees. It was so relaxing, and Jack did fine at home, although he was glad to see me that night. 

Julie, I'm sending my wishes to you for good travel. I hope you enjoy your KAP time and that your session with the tribunal is successful for you and Fale. Sounds like your canine partner is doing well at at his temporary home. 

The Indiana KAP sounds like so much fun. I must admit to a little envy, but am not leaving Jack for any overnights. I'll be with you in spirit!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I HAVE to go pack my clothes. I spent the morning running a few errands. Have eaten lunch so no excites.....must go tackle that. TTYL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think I am online - finally. we have been working on this since Friday, I think Heidi has the cable tele number memorized. lol
> 
> I apologize to all of you for all of this and wish to acknowledge kate and thank her for all she has done for me. don't know what I would have done without her. thank you kate so very much - and yes - would you please do one more week and I promise I will be back after that.
> 
> ...


So good to see you back on-line Sam! Of course I'll do next week, please just relax and enjoy the KAP and all those lucky people who can be there. :mrgreen:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, great to see you online.
Did my five items and a tad more. Sorted clothes I didn't feel good in. Right now in two sizes but will dispatch larger size soon!
Knit a little on mohair cowl.
Daralene, how are you? Haven't seen you post for awhile.
Gwen, wish I had your organizational skills.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great to see you back, Sam.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hello everyone.
> Seems a lifetime since I have been to the KTP. I have missed you all so much.
> Our move has been successful as we are settling in very well. A bit of adjustment to get used to the triple digit heat but now it is cooling to more tolerable levels. I look forward to the coming months as it will be easier to get out and about.
> I have only read the first page of this party and already see I have really missed a lot. I will work on catching up
> ...


Glad you're successfully moved and settled in. Hope you can join in more often now!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think I am online - finally. we have been working on this since Friday, I think Heidi has the cable tele number memorized. lol
> 
> I apologize to all of you for all of this and wish to acknowledge kate and thank her for all she has done for me. don't know what I would have done without her. thank you kate so very much - and yes - would you please do one more week and I promise I will be back after that.
> 
> ...


So glad your internet is finally cooperating. So glad to see you. How's the broken "wing"? I hope it's not hurting but I know it's really inconvenient!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think I am online - finally. we have been working on this since Friday, I think Heidi has the cable tele number memorized. lol
> 
> I apologize to all of you for all of this and wish to acknowledge kate and thank her for all she has done for me. don't know what I would have done without her. thank you kate so very much - and yes - would you please do one more week and I promise I will be back after that.
> 
> ...


It's good to hear from you Sam! See you soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ah, woman, you are just absolutely the most organized person! TY for all your effort on this.


Adding my thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> I did make it to my dd's lake place for the day Saturday. Weather was glorious as was the tree color. We had lunch, spent the afternoon sitting on the porch knitting, gabbing and looking at the lake and trees. It was so relaxing, and Jack did fine at home, although he was glad to see me that night.
> 
> Julie, I'm sending my wishes to you for good travel. I hope you enjoy your KAP time and that your session with the tribunal is successful for you and Fale. Sounds like your canine partner is doing well at at his temporary home.
> 
> The Indiana KAP sounds like so much fun. I must admit to a little envy, but am not leaving Jack for any overnights. I'll be with you in spirit!! Can't wait to see pics.


It sounds like you had a nice relaxing day to recharge. I'm glad Jack did well while you were gone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Night all. This time tomorrow we'll be in Indiana. Safe travels to everyone on the move, healing vibes to those who need them and hugsto all.


I think this means Purple is in the air on her way. How exciting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh check. Skype doesn't work o IPad, Kindle Fire or Mac Air Book. I think all big Kindle too old and Fire says I should check settings did. Maybe because Fire won't download ITunes. Hurting, tired, two year old meltdown. Going to try and nap.
> Love pumpkins inlove new stash.


Hope you are soon feeling better. Naps sure do help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> hello this is my 4th attempt to post on the TP,have lost track of what I typed before, great opening Kate,some fine recipies though i cant be bothered cooking at the moment.
> safe journeys to all the travellers,hope you all enjoy your time away,5 weeks till I am away to Tunisia with my friend Mary.
> painful neck so have slowed up with my knitting, half way through Charlotte the forth, looking good. Finally finished my sweater although it still needs a zip.
> Have had no contact with Colin's family but not really surprised after last Monday.
> kind healing thoughts and hugs for all x


Agnes, great knitting and beautiful sweater. Can't wait to see the Charlotte.

Looks like you are better off without Colin's family, but sorry they are this way. I'm sure it would have been nice for you to have felt like they were there for you too as Colin was so special to you and I'm sure you spent way more time with him than they did. Wow, Tunisia, have a wonderful time.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Good to have you back, Sam!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, how wonderful to hear from you again. Looking forward to our time together. Of course it will be like having a huge family for you and so many to say hello to and meet. This year we sure have grown, all the way from England to Texas. Maybe next year some from Canada too. At least the Canadian ones could meet Purple and London Girl in Toronto. Purple posted where they will be staying, so there is that possibility for those nearby.

Guess what I'm making for dinner....yes, the cauliflower steaks!!! Can't wait. Just got them in the oven. This will be our second time and we loved them. This time the cauliflower was from the CSA and made 4 steaks instead of just the two. :wink: :thumbup: DH will be home soon so I'd better get the rest started.

So thrilled you are still ok for the KAP!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Good to have you back, Sam!


See you soon Grandma Paula.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am SOOO excited! Oldest DD just called and yesterday her fiancé asked her why she had picked May to get married. She said she was afraid that if she had said any soon he would freak out. He said no, he was ready now so.......they are getting married Oct. 25th. Just waiting to hear from minister friend of theirs as to if he is available that day. DD said as soon as I get back from KAP she wants me to go looking for a short dress for her to wear and that youngest DD will be her brides maid. They are going to have just a very small intimate ceremony in the sunroom of future MIL's home. Woohoo!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am SOOO excited! Oldest DD just called and yesterday her fiancé asked her why she had picked May to get married. She said she was afraid that if she had said any soon he would freak out. He said no, he was ready now so.......they are getting married Oct. 25th. Just waiting to hear from minister friend of theirs as to if he is available that day. DD said as soon as I get back from KAP she wants me to go looking for a short dress for her to wear and that youngest DD will be her brides maid. They are going to have just a very small intimate ceremony in the sunroom of future MIL's home. Woohoo!!!


Congratulations to the happy couple. As soon as you get back from KAP you have something else to do.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am SOOO excited! Oldest DD just called and yesterday her fiancé asked her why she had picked May to get married. She said she was afraid that if she had said any soon he would freak out. He said no, he was ready now so.......they are getting married Oct. 25th. Just waiting to hear from minister friend of theirs as to if he is available that day. DD said as soon as I get back from KAP she wants me to go looking for a short dress for her to wear and that youngest DD will be her brides maid. They are going to have just a very small intimate ceremony in the sunroom of future MIL's home. Woohoo!!!


How wonderful!! They sound like the perfect couple. I can imagine how excited your DD's children are. October is going to be an exciting month for you and your family!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am SOOO excited! Oldest DD just called and yesterday her fiancé asked her why she had picked May to get married. She said she was afraid that if she had said any soon he would freak out. He said no, he was ready now so.......they are getting married Oct. 25th. Just waiting to hear from minister friend of theirs as to if he is available that day. DD said as soon as I get back from KAP she wants me to go looking for a short dress for her to wear and that youngest DD will be her brides maid. They are going to have just a very small intimate ceremony in the sunroom of future MIL's home. Woohoo!!!


Congrats to all involved. You are going to keep being busy!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Just had to add a note-- while checking the big US map, it dawned on me that Chicago isn't that far from Defiance on the way home, so asked DD#! (my ride) if we might go that way. Originally I thought we'd be rushing home because of DSIL's chiropractic clinic but she wasn't in a big hurry to get home as long as she got to Wichita in time to pick up the cat! Two of her kids, my DGS and DGD, and new wife of DGS will meet us for lunch Sunday!! Can't spend a long time with them because both DD#1 and I want to get back to Wichita by afternoon Monday, but anything is good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am SOOO excited! Oldest DD just called and yesterday her fiancé asked her why she had picked May to get married. She said she was afraid that if she had said any soon he would freak out. He said no, he was ready now so.......they are getting married Oct. 25th. Just waiting to hear from minister friend of theirs as to if he is available that day. DD said as soon as I get back from KAP she wants me to go looking for a short dress for her to wear and that youngest DD will be her brides maid. They are going to have just a very small intimate ceremony in the sunroom of future MIL's home. Woohoo!!!


That is so wonderful. So happy for the precious couple. You sure must be floating high with so many wonderful things all at once. The house is full of excitement for sure and what joy going to pick out the dress for the wedding. I was flower girl in my mom's wedding, so I know DD will be thrilled. YAY!! Whatta guy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> I did make it to my dd's lake place for the day Saturday. Weather was glorious as was the tree color. We had lunch, spent the afternoon sitting on the porch knitting, gabbing and looking at the lake and trees. It was so relaxing, and Jack did fine at home, although he was glad to see me that night.
> 
> Julie, I'm sending my wishes to you for good travel. I hope you enjoy your KAP time and that your session with the tribunal is successful for you and Fale. Sounds like your canine partner is doing well at at his temporary home.
> 
> The Indiana KAP sounds like so much fun. I must admit to a little envy, but am not leaving Jack for any overnights. I'll be with you in spirit!! Can't wait to see pics.


Your time with your DD sounds so wonderful. I know you really appreciated that precious and beautiful time with her. So glad all was well on the home front while you were relaxing. Must have been sooooo beautiful this time of year. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I met this lady from California today while out and told her I was so glad we were having good weather and she wasn't. She said we only have good weather and she wanted to come here and see rain and snow. LOL It's all a matter of perspective. Won't rain here till late Saturday and she may be gone. Guess we are driving into rain on our way to KAP.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, great to see you online.
> Did my five items and a tad more. Sorted clothes I didn't feel good in. Right now in two sizes but will dispatch larger size soon!
> Knit a little on mohair cowl.
> Daralene, how are you? Haven't seen you post for awhile.
> Gwen, wish I had your organizational skills.


Awww, thanks Sassafras. Haven't been online much. I put in a real rough patch over the weekend but got in for more treatments and am great again. I am buying my own machine. I can lease it with a monthly payment and when I am done it will be mine. Basically my whole body needs it and since the post herpetic neuralgia is in the breasts, I would like to own my own. The young man doing my treatments is a distributor and he and his dad both do these treatments and sell to doctors and lay people in addition to doing treatments. It is amazing on horses and dogs, and any animal. Helps with wounds, on and on and on. I can't say enough about it. Wish I had it to take to KAP for people but I won't get it by then. If anyone wants to inquire about this, let me know and I can PM you their info, or maybe post it. Not sure. I guess I could give a link. There are so many things that this treatment does that they can't even say until I had bought mine or they could get in trouble, but they have seen it with their own eyes. It has been like a miracle for me. I couldn't even walk Saturday. Anyway, I am doing great now but I am a walking accident right now. LOL PM me anyone who wants info, since I might not see your post. I figure buying mine will save money in the long run and they will be there for support. I will bring some cards to KAP

Just want to say, I don't get any money, I just really can't get over how much this has helped me and had to share.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS...Glad you are moved and hope you will be happy in your new home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom wrote:
Not really gotten anywhere yet with it. Lawyers soon



Poledra65 said:


> So hopefully the second lawyer that you contacted, the one you had worked with before, is going to work out.


I was just wondering about you and how that was going. Do you have a government representative that depends on your and your DH's vote? I would try getting hold of him. You have pictures and black mold is sooooo dangerous. Maybe they could help and tell him/her, you will sing their praises if they do and you have a lot of colleagues who vote too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina wrote:
Rookie, yes, at the moment the house sale seems to be going ahead but I am waiting for documents to be sent. Meanwhile it is a case of waiting for more details. 
happy travels tp Purple and Londy and all going to the big party. 
Safe and successful trip to Julie. 
I am of to London next Tuesday for 8 or 9 days and hope to get some house hunting in as well as my Ally Pally trip.
I have been knitting a blanket in strips of different yarns to use up oddments, a couple of vests and hats and a baby blanket for the fish and chips babies some little hats for Age UK smoothies appeal and a scarf from some yarn my son bought. So I am behaving myself. 
Tomorrow is my hour at our stand at Older Person's Day and then lunch with friends. Yesterday was dentist, so I think i had better go and get the rubbish sorted for tomorrow and then do some packing. Take care all.Has anyone heard from Sam?
______________________________

Hope your house hunting goes well. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, time to sign off. Have to have dinner out as DH should be pulling up soon. We are getting new neighbors. I liked the old one so much. We never even knew she was there. Could go out and sit on the deck in my nightgown (not see through - tee her) and it was so private. I imagine it will be different now. Really more of a house for people with children so things will probably be quite different now. As long as they are lovely it should be fun but I really did like having the privacy too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Caren! And safe travels for you for later in the week!


You are most welcome! And thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We're fortunate that quite a few years ago our city put all lines underground. Well, all main street lines and all this end of the city. Since we're on a peninsula, the city is long and narrow. Have no idea about the other end of the city but I think it's true city wide.
> Junek


I wish they would do it here would make life so much easier.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely coffee, I need a second cup. The wine looks good too, it is 12 o'clock somewhere right? lol
> Have a great day.


Thank you  Yes it is 12 o'clock some where always. 
Hope you had a great day. My day was just ok until about 5:30 this evening. I heard from a friend I was not expecting to hear from for a few days.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, so happy you are getting your own machine. I was bummed to find out PT didn't have a machine.
Gwen, what a special time for you. Congratulations to your daughter. 
Took another nap. Me the-never-take-naps woman.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wonderful!!!


Cashmeregma said:


> That is so wonderful. So happy for the precious couple. You sure must be floating high with so many wonderful things all at once. The house is full of excitement for sure and what joy going to pick out the dress for the wedding. I was flower girl in my mom's wedding, so I know DD will be thrilled. YAY!! Whatta guy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks for the info....I really didn't know much about the platypus. Interesting. Totally unaware of the venomous aspect.


Seems that it is at it's most potent during mating season so probably partly to ensure the strongest reproduce


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad he found some friends to play with, that will ease his transition for him, certainly doesn't help your time at home though, I'm sure it is eerily quiet without him there.
> Oscar! That's his name, was thinking of him the other day and that Cathy hadn't said he'd eaten anything in quite a while, but couldn't remember his name. Yes, Cathy, I think it's about time for another picture of Oscar, of course we wouldn't turn down pics of Serena either. HINT HINT. lolol


You can tell I'm not a dog person-it didn't occur to me to take a photo of Oscar! just Serena.

I'm in the National Archives currently. Having a coffee as after an hour or so in places like this I am ready for a rest. My brother and Maryanne on the other hand are happy to just keep going. I'm so used to this that I simply make sure I have a book (well iPad these days) and find somewhere for coffee. Today there was wifi so figured I would make use of it.
Almost lunch time and will eat it in the gardens of the Old Parliament House before making our way to the New Parliament House. We will go to Question Time and watch the politicians for an hour then Maryanne and I will do a tour of the New Parliament House. Hopefully we will then have time to return to the Old Parliament House. Last time I was in Canberra Old Parliament House was Parliament House. I'll give a few details alter- once my mind is refreshed on the facts.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all. Congrats Gwen, you will be one busy lady. But you are so organized.
Cashmeregrma so glad you can this machine and it helps you so much. 
Our two travelers looked so happy. Sam, glad to see you back among us.
Caren, the barn looks wonderful and even though it may not be the same , this will be all new and you can have it put in place just where you need the items.
Can't wait to see the pictures of the blankets.
Had a Dry. Appt today and it all went well, the MRI showed nothing in the brain, so that was good news. I have been sleeping so much better, one job done for now and hopefully with the sleep and rest I have had I can handle the stress of the one I am doing . 
Thanks for all the caring thoughts. Love to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am SOOO excited! Oldest DD just called and yesterday her fiancé asked her why she had picked May to get married. She said she was afraid that if she had said any soon he would freak out. He said no, he was ready now so.......they are getting married Oct. 25th. Just waiting to hear from minister friend of theirs as to if he is available that day. DD said as soon as I get back from KAP she wants me to go looking for a short dress for her to wear and that youngest DD will be her brides maid. They are going to have just a very small intimate ceremony in the sunroom of future MIL's home. Woohoo!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just had to add a note-- while checking the big US map, it dawned on me that Chicago isn't that far from Defiance on the way home, so asked DD#! (my ride) if we might go that way. Originally I thought we'd be rushing home because of DSIL's chiropractic clinic but she wasn't in a big hurry to get home as long as she got to Wichita in time to pick up the cat! Two of her kids, my DGS and DGD, and new wife of DGS will meet us for lunch Sunday!! Can't spend a long time with them because both DD#1 and I want to get back to Wichita by afternoon Monday, but anything is good.


I'm sure you will all enjoy the time you do get to spend with them, no matter how short.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, 
Sam, glad you are back on line and the arm isn't painful. 

Loved the discussion on the different cities' traffic. As a professional (!) driver, I have travested many of these cities several times. Must say, would rather drive in Chicago than Detroit. 2 am ifs okay in Chicago on the interstate. 8:30 pm wasn't too bad going through Atlanta last night. Most large cities are awful to drive in from 6 am to 6 pm, usually. I take a lot of my cues from the truck drivers. I watch their movements. Also, "drive high" ( not that kind of high!). Look past your steering wheel and front of your car several car lengths ahead. Also gives yourself an out. Keep the road ahead, behind and aft least one side clear of other vehicles, even if you have to slow down or speed up a bit to do it. I know, hard to do in traffic. Safer driving to all on the roads this week. 

Caren, the barn looks great. Didn't take them too long to get it up. Have fun getting it all organized. 

Think a load to a Wal-Mart market near Orlando last night and delivered this morning. Slept for three hours and then drove up to be near Atlanta. They tried to get me to take a load to Jacksonville tomorrow but wouldn't gives me the bonus I wanted. One trip a year to Florida is enough. Never grrr anything out of there and have to dead head to Atlanta. Not really worth it. Hoping for one more load this week before heading home. If not, then no problem. Will deal with it.

Didn't wait to see all this weekend. Hope the weather holds but glad to know we have contingency plans. Hope people wrong have to drive in the rain but be safe if you do. Had to drive in a bit of it today on I75 in Florida.

Well, wrote a book all about me, it looks like. You are all in my thoughts. Sent prayers up when needed as I was reading. Kaye, hope they have found out what is wrong with Deva. Bonnie, wow, lots of potatoes. You must be a super farmer's wife. My maternal grandmother was the last farmer's wife in the family. I remember very little of that life's as I was small. She lived in town when I was older. I can remember driving a tractor when I was about 10. And picking mullberries. Julie, calming prayers for you as you journey to Australia. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kehinkle, I love hearing about your travels and admire you in being able to stand the traffic as you do. Love hearing any driving hints you can share.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Exciting news, Gwenie!! Congratulations to you and your family. What a lovely event to anticipate when you return home after the KAP.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Martina, good luck with your house hunt & your trip to London. Have to ask, what are fish & chip babies & an Ally Pally trip?

Machristie, I'm glad you had a good day at the lake & that Jack managed well while you were gone.

Daralene, it is good you have found something to make you feel better & that you can get your own machine.

Gwen, you must be so excited about the wedding, congratulations to your daughter & her fiancee.

Did you hear on the news about the Ebola case in Texas. Scary stuff.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Other than the news about the upcoming wedding there was a shooting at the little corner mini-mart walking less than a block from my house this evening. Police officer was shot. Don't know how badly inured; praying hei s okay. When youngest DD came in from class at 8:30ish she said the police were still all at the business surrounding it. Don't know if assailant is holed up inside or what. Love my house/home.....hate the neighborhood surrounding it. 

Spent several hours looking online for wedding outfit for myself. It will be a small intimate affair (second marriage for her/first for him). Feeling exhausted at the moment and need to now go to bed. busy, busy the rest of the week but oh so much fun. Have to get up early tomorrow....of course my early is VERY late compared to Pacer's early....LOL.

Hugs for all. Safe travels, peace, enjoyment, healing and health for all.
Good night!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL!!! Ryssa discovered a dog in the window after it got dark outside, so she's sitting on the back of the couch, barking and growling at it. lolol
It's her reflection. :XD: :XD: :XD: I tell her it's just her reflexion and she just looks at me and grumbles. Silly puppy.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Ryssa discovered a dog in the window after it got dark outside, so she's sitting on the back of the couch, barking and growling at it. lolol
> It's her reflection. :XD: :XD: :XD: I tell her it's just her reflexion and she just looks at me and grumbles. Silly puppy.


She sounds like she keeps you hopping!! Such a tiny thing but full of spunk.
Wind blowing like crazy tonight, but they say tomorrow will be a nicer day. Fall is here I guess. One day 80 and the next day in the fifties or sixties.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hello everyone.
> Seems a lifetime since I have been to the KTP. I have missed you all so much.
> Our move has been successful as we are settling in very well. A bit of adjustment to get used to the triple digit heat but now it is cooling to more tolerable levels. I look forward to the coming months as it will be easier to get out and about.
> I have only read the first page of this party and already see I have really missed a lot. I will work on catching up
> ...


Welcome back. Sounds like the move has been a positive one, so glad you are getting all settled in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam glad you're back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am SOOO excited! Oldest DD just called and yesterday her fiancé asked her why she had picked May to get married. She said she was afraid that if she had said any soon he would freak out. He said no, he was ready now so.......they are getting married Oct. 25th. Just waiting to hear from minister friend of theirs as to if he is available that day. DD said as soon as I get back from KAP she wants me to go looking for a short dress for her to wear and that youngest DD will be her brides maid. They are going to have just a very small intimate ceremony in the sunroom of future MIL's home. Woohoo!!!


How fantastic!!! Congratulations to all!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just had to add a note-- while checking the big US map, it dawned on me that Chicago isn't that far from Defiance on the way home, so asked DD#! (my ride) if we might go that way. Originally I thought we'd be rushing home because of DSIL's chiropractic clinic but she wasn't in a big hurry to get home as long as she got to Wichita in time to pick up the cat! Two of her kids, my DGS and DGD, and new wife of DGS will meet us for lunch Sunday!! Can't spend a long time with them because both DD#1 and I want to get back to Wichita by afternoon Monday, but anything is good.


Ooh, how fun, any time spent is better than no time, for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you  Yes it is 12 o'clock some where always.
> Hope you had a great day. My day was just ok until about 5:30 this evening. I heard from a friend I was not expecting to hear from for a few days.


It's always wonderful when you hear from someone when you aren't expecting to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> She sounds like she keeps you hopping!! Such a tiny thing but full of spunk.
> Wind blowing like crazy tonight, but they say tomorrow will be a nicer day. Fall is here I guess. One day 80 and the next day in the fifties or sixties.


 She does, shes a crazy sweeting. 
Hope you don't get destructive wind. It got nice and windy here, and then the sun came out too, so I was able to get all the towels dried on the line.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS, glad you are all settled in your new home & great so hear from you.

Sam, glad you got your computer back & the arm isn't giving you too much trouble.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Ryssa discovered a dog in the window after it got dark outside, so she's sitting on the back of the couch, barking and growling at it. lolol
> It's her reflection. :XD: :XD: :XD: I tell her it's just her reflexion and she just looks at me and grumbles. Silly puppy.


The cats were doing this last night. Quite funny to watch silly girls. Tonight Knittums found a shopping bag was trying to get Neems to play with it too. I just rolled my eyes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's always wonderful when you hear from someone when you aren't expecting to.


Yes it sure is. DJ was here she jumped up and down clapping her hands, it was so cute. She had me take a picture and send it. Awesome news DJ will be going to Ounkin Chunkin as long as her mum gets the time off work. Punkin chunkin is being held at 'Dover International Speedway" this year. My friend is so excited.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I did make it to my dd's lake place for the day Saturday. Weather was glorious as was the tree color. We had lunch, spent the afternoon sitting on the porch knitting, gabbing and looking at the lake and trees. It was so relaxing, and Jack did fine at home, although he was glad to see me that night.
> 
> Julie, I'm sending my wishes to you for good travel. I hope you enjoy your KAP time and that your session with the tribunal is successful for you and Fale. Sounds like your canine partner is doing well at at his temporary home.
> 
> The Indiana KAP sounds like so much fun. I must admit to a little envy, but am not leaving Jack for any overnights. I'll be with you in spirit!! Can't wait to see pics.


Safely in Sydney! 4-15 pm., actually 7-15 pm., on my time clock! won't write much= hip is painful and this is on my lap- they say they get tramps here- but I feel safe- Lupe would never think of finding me here! I will meet with the Clerk and overseers tomorrow at 4 pm., hopefully to strategise for the 15th- the Tribunal. Minor turbulence across the Tasman- sunny weather. Will meet up with Denise on Friday. And go up to Goulburn, I will be able to dump my large case- so that is good- both my cards were refused so will have to sort that tomorrow. Could not eat- no money so substituted a large decaf coffee. Love to all, and thanks for all the prayers coming our way- Surry Hills has some amazing old terrace houses that go for a million up- beautiful driving through.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Hello Julie. Glad you have made it safely. Hugs and happy thoughts to you. 2:37am right now. I should be sleeping but silly body clock has me wide awake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi , Caren! I am about to try and rest! Sun is still so bright! but I am tired.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh, lovely news about the wedding :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, prayers and hugs for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am SOOO excited! Oldest DD just called and yesterday her fiancé asked her why she had picked May to get married. She said she was afraid that if she had said any soon he would freak out. He said no, he was ready now so.......they are getting married Oct. 25th. Just waiting to hear from minister friend of theirs as to if he is available that day. DD said as soon as I get back from KAP she wants me to go looking for a short dress for her to wear and that youngest DD will be her brides maid. They are going to have just a very small intimate ceremony in the sunroom of future MIL's home. Woohoo!!!


How lovely!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen...great to look forward to a wedding. I'll bet the DGC's are so excited.

Julie...glad you made it there safely...take care of yourself and sending you good thoughts & wishes.

Caren...I'm with you; don't have any idea why the body is still up; I think I'm getting excited for the trip.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all. Congrats Gwen, you will be one busy lady. But you are so organized.
> Cashmeregrma so glad you can this machine and it helps you so much.
> Our two travelers looked so happy. Sam, glad to see you back among us.
> Caren, the barn looks wonderful and even though it may not be the same , this will be all new and you can have it put in place just where you need the items.
> ...


Great result from the MRI! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Safely in Sydney! 4-15 pm., actually 7-15 pm., on my time clock! won't write much= hip is painful and this is on my lap- they say they get tramps here- but I feel safe- Lupe would never think of finding me here! I will meet with the Clerk and overseers tomorrow at 4 pm., hopefully to strategise for the 15th- the Tribunal. Minor turbulence across the Tasman- sunny weather. Will meet up with Denise on Friday. And go up to Goulburn, I will be able to dump my large case- so that is good- both my cards were refused so will have to sort that tomorrow. Could not eat- no money so substituted a large decaf coffee. Love to all, and thanks for all the prayers coming our way- Surry Hills has some amazing old terrace houses that go for a million up- beautiful driving through.


Glad you're there safely, but that's a bummer about your cards. Did you tell the bank you would be in Australia? Sometimes they stop them if they think there's "unusual activity" on them ie. being used in a different country. Hope you can get this sorted out today.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Glad you're there safely, but that's a bummer about your cards. Did you tell the bank you would be in Australia? Sometimes they stop them if they think there's "unusual activity" on them ie. being used in a different country. Hope you can get this sorted out today.


That goes from me, too. Sometimes it is the card companies themselves and not the banks that stop unusual payments so you may have to contact them directly. Good luck.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Martina, good luck with your house hunt & your trip to London. Have to ask, what are fish & chip babies & an Ally Pally trip?
> 
> .


The Babies are born in Africa and to keep them warm they are wrapped in newspaper like we did with fish and chips so we are knitting little vests , hats and blankets for them instead. They are being collected and taken out directly from various churches here.
Ally Pally is Alexandra Palace in London. It is the Knitting and Stitching Show there next week. The largest of its kind in Europe and a delight for knitters, stitchers and needlecraft enthusiasts. It is on for five days and I am going every day and doing some workshops and attending some lectures But not buying much. Well that is what I always say but it is a fib, really.good intentions but too much temptation.
Off now to get ready for my stint at Older Persons Day and then to lunch at a Garden centre with Val and Gordon. Take care all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Gweniepooh, lovely news about the wedding :thumbup:


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Norma!


Normaedern said:


> Julie, prayers and hugs for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen...great to look forward to a wedding. I'll bet the DGC's are so excited.
> 
> Julie...glad you made it there safely...take care of yourself and sending you good thoughts & wishes.
> 
> Caren...I'm with you; don't have any idea why the body is still up; I think I'm getting excited for the trip.


It wiil be extra special when I meet up with Denise and Margaret! Have also pm'd another KP acquaintance. I am having to use street lighting to see the keyboard- the building is old- so the sockets are few! Lovely old buildings though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Glad you're there safely, but that's a bummer about your cards. Did you tell the bank you would be in Australia? Sometimes they stop them if they think there's "unusual activity" on them ie. being used in a different country. Hope you can get this sorted out today.


I have emailed them! that will be this morning's task- when Australia wakes up!!!! This is my usual first wake time for NZ, but it is only 8-30 here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That goes from me, too. Sometimes it is the card companies themselves and not the banks that stop unusual payments so you may have to contact them directly. Good luck.


Good point! I will go into the bank website next!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you've been able to get the cards straightened out Julie. Please be safe. Lots of prayers for you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Evelyn, when we were stationed in Yuma that winter, the locals insisted that if we ever survived a summer there, we wouldn't be able to bear living outside the desert without being miserable because of the humidity.

Probably very true, considering we were heading back to life along the Mississippi River--before summer ever got to Yuma.

Ohio Joy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Sellersburg. We had a good flight here and were met by our two lovely friends. Will check back later.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Purplefi, glad to know you arrived safely :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Sellersburg. We had a good flight here and were met by our two lovely friends. Will check back later.


Good morning Josephine and June! Glad yo have made it safe and sound, welcome to the USA.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear---enjoy your time together; looking forward to meeting you all.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Sellersburg. We had a good flight here and were met by our two lovely friends. Will check back later.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a very foggy Great Bend. Feels like the fog is right out of a horror movie. It just keeps getting thicker by the minute. :shock: One more sleep before Jamie and are under way to KAP!!!!!! I might be a little bit excited

Today's coffee flavored with a bit of coconut cream. Not quite th flavor I was hoping for. A neat Idea for the kids. 

Healing energy for those in need and calming thoughts for those facing difficulties. HUGS for everyone. Smile at a stranger, It might be the thing that makes their day. :roll:  :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad he found some friends to play with, that will ease his transition for him, certainly doesn't help your time at home though, I'm sure it is eerily quiet without him there.
> Oscar! That's his name, was thinking of him the other day and that Cathy hadn't said he'd eaten anything in quite a while, but couldn't remember his name. Yes, Cathy, I think it's about time for another picture of Oscar, of course we wouldn't turn down pics of Serena either. HINT HINT. lolol


 :thumbup: I will try in the next few days to post photos...  

Oscar has been very good. Had him in the kitchen yesterday with Serena in the jumperoo thingy and he was SO good. He jump up at her at all.  He does still jump on people in general though, but we are working on that. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I think I am online - finally. we have been working on this since Friday, I think Heidi has the cable tele number memorized. lol
> 
> I apologize to all of you for all of this and wish to acknowledge kate and thank her for all she has done for me. don't know what I would have done without her. thank you kate so very much - and yes - would you please do one more week and I promise I will be back after that.
> 
> ...


Yay! Great to have you back. We have missed you. So glad your computer is up and running again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope you've been able to get the cards straightened out Julie. Please be safe. Lots of prayers for you.


I'VE EMAILEDTHE APPROPRIATE people (oooops) but also because I am in the centre of Sydney I will be able to locate an ANZ Bank Branch in the morning!
Thanks for all prayers (again) my F/friend who is staying here too- is helping me with who to contact while I am here. I think it is a holiday weekend coming up! So I must do as much as I can tomorrow morning before my appointment with the Overseers and the Meeting Clerk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very foggy Great Bend. Feels like the fog is right out of a horror movie. It just keeps getting thicker by the minute. :shock: One more sleep before Jamie and are under way to KAP!!!!!! I might be a little bit excited
> 
> Today's coffee flavored with a bit of coconut cream. Not quite th flavor I was hoping for. A neat Idea for the kids.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and calming thoughts for those facing difficulties. HUGS for everyone. Smile at a stranger, It might be the thing that makes their day. :roll:  :shock:


The teeth would be good for All Hallows E'en!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I will try in the next few days to post photos...
> 
> Oscar has been very good. Had him in the kitchen yesterday with Serena in the jumperoo thingy and he was SO good. He jump up at her at all.  He does still jump on people in general though, but we are working on that. :roll:


If you have a break through with Oscar's leaping- let me know would you- I have a similar problem with Ringo- I call it his Napoleon Complex- he has to be top dog- and of course no way can he reach my height!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The teeth would be good for All Hallows E'en!


That is what I was thinking too!! I might make them while at Punkin Chinkin if the little ones are going to be there.

Hope you get your cards sorted out soon. 
I forgot one time to let the bank know I would be out of the country. I was only in Canada that time. They will sometimes freeze my card when I am in a different state as well, quite annoying when you arrive at your hotel in the middle of the night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is what I was thinking too!! I might make them while at Punkin Chinkin if the little ones are going to be there.
> 
> Hope you get your cards sorted out soon.
> I forgot one time to let the bank know I would be out of the country. I was only in Canada that time. They will sometimes freeze my card when I am in a different state as well, quite annoying when you arrive at your hotel in the middle of the night.


The F/friend who is staying here as well has shared a bowl of porridge with me- so thank goodness I now have something in my tummy. I had to return what would have made a lovely tea! The shop keeper was not impressed!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The F/friend who is staying here as well has shared a bowl of porridge with me- so thank goodness I now have something in my tummy. I had to return what would have made a lovely tea! The shop keeper was not impressed!


I am glad you have had some food. I can impinge you not any too happy to have to return things either.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am SOOO excited! Oldest DD just called and yesterday her fiancé asked her why she had picked May to get married. She said she was afraid that if she had said any soon he would freak out. He said no, he was ready now so.......they are getting married Oct. 25th. Just waiting to hear from minister friend of theirs as to if he is available that day. DD said as soon as I get back from KAP she wants me to go looking for a short dress for her to wear and that youngest DD will be her brides maid. They are going to have just a very small intimate ceremony in the sunroom of future MIL's home. Woohoo!!!


Woo Hoo! Gosh you will be having an October to remember for sure. Busy busy. Congratulations to them and you all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Safely in Sydney! 4-15 pm., actually 7-15 pm., on my time clock! won't write much= hip is painful and this is on my lap- they say they get tramps here- but I feel safe- Lupe would never think of finding me here! I will meet with the Clerk and overseers tomorrow at 4 pm., hopefully to strategise for the 15th- the Tribunal. Minor turbulence across the Tasman- sunny weather. Will meet up with Denise on Friday. And go up to Goulburn, I will be able to dump my large case- so that is good- both my cards were refused so will have to sort that tomorrow. Could not eat- no money so substituted a large decaf coffee. Love to all, and thanks for all the prayers coming our way- Surry Hills has some amazing old terrace houses that go for a million up- beautiful driving through.


Good to hear you arrived safely. Not good about the cards though, I hope the banks get that sorted straight away for you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Since it's been a while since I posted any of my sister's pictures, I thought you might enjoy these. She and Motor Man went on a short trip to the Sea Glass Festival at Cape May, NJ. And of course, she took her camera!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad you have had some food. I can impinge you not any too happy to have to return things either.


He was so nice to the next person in line- not very interested in my situation at all!
 :thumbdown: Trouble with oats is they digest quickly- already I am wanting more!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear you arrived safely. Not good about the cards though, I hope the banks get that sorted straight away for you.


I certainly hope it will be a quick fix! But my F/friend has offered to lend me $50 (AUD) if it takes longer than I hope.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Since it's been a while since I posted any of my sister's pictures, I thought you might enjoy these. She and Motor Man went on a short trip to the Sea Glass Festival at Cape May, NJ. And of course, she took her camera!
> Junek


Spectacular as always- June! I did not manage to look for a camera, either in Auckland or Sydney- so I am stuck with my old one- that keeps telling me it has a card error. I am on a one gig card- because the 2 gig one just will not work , and my 8 gig one is too modern for it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi all. Congrats Gwen, you will be one busy lady. But you are so organized.
> Cashmeregrma so glad you can this machine and it helps you so much.
> Our two travelers looked so happy. Sam, glad to see you back among us.
> Caren, the barn looks wonderful and even though it may not be the same , this will be all new and you can have it put in place just where you need the items.
> ...


I'm so glad the MRI results were good. I really hope you can rest now and not have so much stress!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today is EJS's birthday.  Happy Birthday Evelyn!!

Whoops think I made an error.....I think maybe it is tomorrow......


jknappva said:


> I'm so glad the MRI results were good. I really hope you can rest now and not have so much stress!
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> You can tell I'm not a dog person-it didn't occur to me to take a photo of Oscar! just Serena.
> 
> I'm in the National Archives currently. Having a coffee as after an hour or so in places like this I am ready for a rest. My brother and Maryanne on the other hand are happy to just keep going. I'm so used to this that I simply make sure I have a book (well iPad these days) and find somewhere for coffee. Today there was wifi so figured I would make use of it.
> Almost lunch time and will eat it in the gardens of the Old Parliament House before making our way to the New Parliament House. We will go to Question Time and watch the politicians for an hour then Maryanne and I will do a tour of the New Parliament House. Hopefully we will then have time to return to the Old Parliament House. Last time I was in Canberra Old Parliament House was Parliament House. I'll give a few details alter- once my mind is refreshed on the facts.


Sounds like a wonderful day Darowil. Glad you are enjoying your trip and prepared for places with Wi-Fi and taking time out to rest. I never knew a platypus was poisonous either. Need to go back and find your post but saw someone commenting on it. Thank you for sharing the incredible wild life, scenery and even your home and family from your part of the world. Continue with safe travels.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Sam, glad you are back on line and the arm isn't painful.
> 
> Loved the discussion on the different cities' traffic. As a professional (!) driver, I have travested many of these cities several times. Must say, would rather drive in Chicago than Detroit. 2 am ifs okay in Chicago on the interstate. 8:30 pm wasn't too bad going through Atlanta last night. Most large cities are awful to drive in from 6 am to 6 pm, usually. I take a lot of my cues from the truck drivers. I watch their movements. Also, "drive high" ( not that kind of high!). Look past your steering wheel and front of your car several car lengths ahead. Also gives yourself an out. Keep the road ahead, behind and aft least one side clear of other vehicles, even if you have to slow down or speed up a bit to do it. I know, hard to do in traffic. Safer driving to all on the roads this week.
> ...


Glad you're driving safely, Kathy. Always good to hear from you. How's your traveling companion since you didn't mention her?
Keeping you in my prayers for safe travels!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Hi all. Congrats Gwen, you will be one busy lady. But you are so organized.
> Cashmeregrma so glad you can this machine and it helps you so much.
> Our two travelers looked so happy. Sam, glad to see you back among us.
> Caren, the barn looks wonderful and even though it may not be the same , this will be all new and you can have it put in place just where you need the items.
> ...


How wonderful that you are alright and the MRI confirmed it but I know that was a very scary time while waiting for the results. Even though one knows it could be a good result, there is the possibility of the opposite and it makes the waiting time just awful. Perhaps positive in some ways as we do tend to examine our life and that can be used for the good. I am just so happy you are giving us good news. Doing the Happy Dance here for you.
Big Hugs


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Safely in Sydney! 4-15 pm., actually 7-15 pm., on my time clock! won't write much= hip is painful and this is on my lap- they say they get tramps here- but I feel safe- Lupe would never think of finding me here! I will meet with the Clerk and overseers tomorrow at 4 pm., hopefully to strategise for the 15th- the Tribunal. Minor turbulence across the Tasman- sunny weather. Will meet up with Denise on Friday. And go up to Goulburn, I will be able to dump my large case- so that is good- both my cards were refused so will have to sort that tomorrow. Could not eat- no money so substituted a large decaf coffee. Love to all, and thanks for all the prayers coming our way- Surry Hills has some amazing old terrace houses that go for a million up- beautiful driving through.


Glad you had a safe trip. Good luck with everything to come.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Evelyn     


Julie I am so happy to hear that you have arrived safe and sound. Hope that your cards will get straightened out and that when you meet with the clerks the will hear your concerns and you will have someone who has heard you out. My fingers, toes and eyes will be crossed for you. I am also praying that you get to see Fale and wrap him in your arms and plant a big smooch on him. :thumbup: 

Purple and Londy- also happy to hear you have arrived in the USA and were welcomed by friends.

I am working 10:30am to 6:30pm and I will have to check in later on.

More great photos June.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Sellersburg. We had a good flight here and were met by our two lovely friends. Will check back later.


Glad to hear your safely on this side of the water.
Welcome to the U.S.A.!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very foggy Great Bend. Feels like the fog is right out of a horror movie. It just keeps getting thicker by the minute. :shock: One more sleep before Jamie and are under way to KAP!!!!!! I might be a little bit excited
> 
> Today's coffee flavored with a bit of coconut cream. Not quite th flavor I was hoping for. A neat Idea for the kids.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and calming thoughts for those facing difficulties. HUGS for everyone. Smile at a stranger, It might be the thing that makes their day. :roll:  :shock:


Good morning, Caren!! I'm ready for that second cuppa! That is definitely horror movie fog...I can almost hear the eerie music!
Love the edible teeth.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Sam, glad you are back on line and the arm isn't painful.
> 
> Loved the discussion on the different cities' traffic. As a professional (!) driver, I have travested many of these cities several times. Must say, would rather drive in Chicago than Detroit. 2 am ifs okay in Chicago on the interstate. 8:30 pm wasn't too bad going through Atlanta last night. Most large cities are awful to drive in from 6 am to 6 pm, usually. I take a lot of my cues from the truck drivers. I watch their movements. Also, "drive high" ( not that kind of high!). Look past your steering wheel and front of your car several car lengths ahead. Also gives yourself an out. Keep the road ahead, behind and aft least one side clear of other vehicles, even if you have to slow down or speed up a bit to do it. I know, hard to do in traffic. Safer driving to all on the roads this week.
> ...


So glad you are such a wise and safe driver. I have a little crocheted Angel out that reminds me of you and that she is watching out for you as you travel the roads.

I remember riding behind the tractor when I lived in West Guilford, Canada. I think I thought I was helping and perhaps I was. My cousin and I were both there. A fuzzy memory as I do think we were working but I am just remembering it as fun. :lol: Don't think this farm was anywhere near the size of Bonnie's, but there were cows and pigs and fields of hay and I'm sure a garden with vegetables. Was never aware of the way they made their living so don't know if they just did this to live or if they sold. I found out as an adult that they did sell cows to the butcher, so probably pigs too, but they didn't tell me that when I was little. I can see why. I would have tried to save all the animals.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Evelyn, when we were stationed in Yuma that winter, the locals insisted that if we ever survived a summer there, we wouldn't be able to bear living outside the desert without being miserable because of the humidity.
> 
> Probably very true, considering we were heading back to life along the Mississippi River--before summer ever got to Yuma.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Has a little truth in it. I lived in sw AZ for 19 yrs. I feel drained anytime the humidity gets very high. But to be able to see my children and grands, need to live in Ohio. Heat, like humidity, when excessive, you learn to do things around it. Try to stay in the shade, ac is necessity and don't plan errands for the heat of the day. Loved it out there.

Kathy


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Since it's been a while since I posted any of my sister's pictures, I thought you might enjoy these. She and Motor Man went on a short trip to the Sea Glass Festival at Cape May, NJ. And of course, she took her camera!
> Junek


Lovely photos. The sunrise is very appealling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Other than the news about the upcoming wedding there was a shooting at the little corner mini-mart walking less than a block from my house this evening. Police officer was shot. Don't know how badly inured; praying hei s okay. When youngest DD came in from class at 8:30ish she said the police were still all at the business surrounding it. Don't know if assailant is holed up inside or what. Love my house/home.....hate the neighborhood surrounding it.
> 
> Spent several hours looking online for wedding outfit for myself. It will be a small intimate affair (second marriage for her/first for him). Feeling exhausted at the moment and need to now go to bed. busy, busy the rest of the week but oh so much fun. Have to get up early tomorrow....of course my early is VERY late compared to Pacer's early....LOL.
> 
> ...


Not surprised at all that you are tired. I know this has been a marathon. Sounds lovely that it will be a small intimate affair for the wedding. Hope you find the perfect dress. I may not make it to KAP until later, possibly 4pm or a little earlier. Just don't want anyone to worry if I'm not there at the beginning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Ryssa discovered a dog in the window after it got dark outside, so she's sitting on the back of the couch, barking and growling at it. lolol
> It's her reflection. :XD: :XD: :XD: I tell her it's just her reflexion and she just looks at me and grumbles. Silly puppy.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Sounds like the robin that kept seeing himself in my windows and attacking his reflection.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I just read where they wouldn't take your card in Australia. Hope it is straightened out. So sorry that happened to you but how lovely that someone shared food with you. That must have been an awful feeling. I seem to be ok when I go to Canada but had forgotten that we do have to contact the company if we are going across the big pond. Hope it is already ok for you to use again. The bank may help if they are willing to call the card company for you. Probably is a toll free number you can call on the back of the card and they are often open 24 hrs. Big Hugs, and here's to a card that works.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Since it's been a while since I posted any of my sister's pictures, I thought you might enjoy these. She and Motor Man went on a short trip to the Sea Glass Festival at Cape May, NJ. And of course, she took her camera!
> Junek


Ooooh gorgeous. Can almost feel like I am there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Safely in Sydney! 4-15 pm., actually 7-15 pm., on my time clock! won't write much= hip is painful and this is on my lap- they say they get tramps here- but I feel safe- Lupe would never think of finding me here! I will meet with the Clerk and overseers tomorrow at 4 pm., hopefully to strategise for the 15th- the Tribunal. Minor turbulence across the Tasman- sunny weather. Will meet up with Denise on Friday. And go up to Goulburn, I will be able to dump my large case- so that is good- both my cards were refused so will have to sort that tomorrow. Could not eat- no money so substituted a large decaf coffee. Love to all, and thanks for all the prayers coming our way- Surry Hills has some amazing old terrace houses that go for a million up- beautiful driving through.


I am glad you made it safely to Sydney. Thank you for letting us know. I hope you get your cards sorted out quickly. It's not good going without food, and the coffee will eat at your stomach with out the food. Still sending prayers your way.

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Glad you had a safe trip. Good luck with everything to come.
> Junek


Thanks so much, June!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Was just watching You Tube about scams for cleaning the air ducts. Shows guys saying they are cleaning the ducts and doing all this extra work and they did basically nothing but blow air into the lady's home. Put the cleaning up from $49.95 to over $400. They had cameras hidden actually showing the one guy just sitting downstairs yawning doing nothing. From there I saw how lottery clerks are stealing winning tickets. They scan them and say you didn't win and then use them for themselves. Best if they have the machines where you scan them yourselves or go online and find out if you won. They are prosecuting the clerks doing this and they are going to jail.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Happy Birthday Evelyn
> 
> Julie I am so happy to hear that you have arrived safe and sound. Hope that your cards will get straightened out and that when you meet with the clerks the will hear your concerns and you will have someone who has heard you out. My fingers, toes and eyes will be crossed for you. I am also praying that you get to see Fale and wrap him in your arms and plant a big smooch on him. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


That would be so great! But he does not like public displays of affection- so I will have to be cautious
I like the image of you all cross eyed and all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva wrote:
Glad you had a safe trip. Good luck with everything to come.
Junek



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, June!


_________________________________

I'm sure the rest of the trip will go much better. Will you be able to stay where you are the whole trip?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> The Babies are born in Africa and to keep them warm they are wrapped in newspaper like we did with fish and chips so we are knitting little vests , hats and blankets for them instead. They are being collected and taken out directly from various churches here.
> Ally Pally is Alexandra Palace in London. It is the Knitting and Stitching Show there next week. The largest of its kind in Europe and a delight for knitters, stitchers and needlecraft enthusiasts. It is on for five days and I am going every day and doing some workshops and attending some lectures But not buying much. Well that is what I always say but it is a fib, really.good intentions but too much temptation.
> Off now to get ready for my stint at Older Persons Day and then to lunch at a Garden centre with Val and Gordon. Take care all.


That sounds like fun! And I know what you mean by the temptation and not spending much LOL. I am the same way. Every time I went to the rubber stamp convention I did the same thing. It's a good thing KAP is this weekend, or I would be at the convention! And it would cost me more than KAP will! My DB & DSIL will have a booth. DB is a graphic artist and they have their own stamp line, plus he designs for a couple of other stamp companies. So I like to go and support them, and of course shop a lot of the other vendors, too. The fall convention is only one day. In the spring, it is two days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple Fi & London Girl...Welcome to the US. Hoping you will have some good weather, but it doesn't sound like it. Enjoy yourselves anyway and perhaps you will see the glorious colors of some maples starting to turn color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I just read where they wouldn't take your card in Australia. Hope it is straightened out. So sorry that happened to you but how lovely that someone shared food with you. That must have been an awful feeling. I seem to be ok when I go to Canada but had forgotten that we do have to contact the company if we are going across the big pond. Hope it is already ok for you to use again. The bank may help if they are willing to call the card company for you. Probably is a toll free number you can call on the back of the card and they are often open 24 hrs. Big Hugs, and here's to a card that works.


Bit too soon it is still Wednesday in Sydney- Thursday in quarter of an hour- I am at my usual time for baking the bread- were I at home. We need to locate a phone book=
my F/friend and I- she has come up with so many good ideas- like contacting the NZ Consulate.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> That sounds like fun! And I know what you mean by the temptation and not spending much LOL. I am the same way. Every time I went to the rubber stamp convention I did the same thing. It's a good thing KAP is this weekend, or I would be at the convention! And it would cost me more than KAP will! My DB & DSIL will have a booth. DB is a graphic artist and they have their own stamp line, plus he designs for a couple of other stamp companies. So I like to go and support them, and of course shop a lot of the other vendors, too. The fall convention is only one day. In the spring, it is two days.


Be sure and give us his website if he has one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Sellersburg. We had a good flight here and were met by our two lovely friends. Will check back later.


I am glad you made it safely. See you Friday!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit too soon it is still Wednesday in Sydney- Thursday in quarter of an hour- I am at my usual time for baking the bread- were I at home. We need to locate a phone book=
> my F/friend and I- she has come up with so many good ideas- like contacting the NZ Consulate.


On our cards there is a phone number on the back of the card that you can use. Here they are available 24 hrs. You could go in on the part about if your card is stolen and tell them your situation, that the card is not stolen and you are in Australia and desperate to eat, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad you made it safely to Sydney. Thank you for letting us know. I hope you get your cards sorted out quickly. It's not good going without food, and the coffee will eat at your stomach with out the food. Still sending prayers your way.
> 
> Tami


Even when it is decaf?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope my grandson will like the monster teeth!! Hope the fog lifts for your drive.

Your coffee with coconut cream made me think of a Mounds bar...hot chocolate with coconut cream?



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very foggy Great Bend. Feels like the fog is right out of a horror movie. It just keeps getting thicker by the minute. :shock: One more sleep before Jamie and are under way to KAP!!!!!! I might be a little bit excited
> 
> Today's coffee flavored with a bit of coconut cream. Not quite th flavor I was hoping for. A neat Idea for the kids.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and calming thoughts for those facing difficulties. HUGS for everyone. Smile at a stranger, It might be the thing that makes their day. :roll:  :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I really must say good-bye for now and try and get some work done and eat something. Hope all are well and pray that Julie gets things straightened out soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> jknappva wrote:
> Glad you had a safe trip. Good luck with everything to come.
> Junek
> 
> ...


I could but it would be costly!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today is EJS's birthday.  Happy Birthday Evelyn!!
> 
> Whoops think I made an error.....I think maybe it is tomorrow......


Happy Birthday Evelyn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> On our cards there is a phone number on the back of the card that you can use. Here they are available 24 hrs. You could go in on the part about if your card is stolen and tell them your situation, that the card is not stolen and you are in Australia and desperate to eat, etc.


I'll wait for daylight- there is lots more oats in the cupboard!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I really must say good-bye for now and try and get some work done and eat something. Hope all are well and pray that Julie gets things straightened out soon.


Being in the Centre of Town will be a help!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not surprised at all that you are tired. I know this has been a marathon. Sounds lovely that it will be a small intimate affair for the wedding. Hope you find the perfect dress. I may not make it to KAP until later, possibly 4pm or a little earlier. Just don't want anyone to worry if I'm not there at the beginning.


Thank you for letting us know you may be late. Drive safely. It looks like you will hit at least some rain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very foggy Great Bend. Feels like the fog is right out of a horror movie. It just keeps getting thicker by the minute. :shock: One more sleep before Jamie and are under way to KAP!!!!!! I might be a little bit excited
> 
> Today's coffee flavored with a bit of coconut cream. Not quite th flavor I was hoping for. A neat Idea for the kids.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and calming thoughts for those facing difficulties. HUGS for everyone. Smile at a stranger, It might be the thing that makes their day. :roll:  :shock:


Love the fog photo and those apple, PB, teeth are fabulous. Some people are just so creative. I have to make those.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Being in the Centre of Town will be a help!


Yes, I'm sure it is a big help to be in the center of town. Sorry the place is too expensive for your whole trip. Sounds quite lovely. As you see, I didn't get off yet. I know you will get things straightened out. Big Hugs and glad you at least have some oats in the cupboard.

Now I really am off. LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Be sure and give us his website if he has one.


I sent you a PM, as I wasn't sure the forum would allow me to post his links here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Even when it is decaf?


It isn't the caffeine that causes problems with the stomach. It's the acid in the coffee. Same with tea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Now it's my turn to get off of here! I have to go get my white elephant gift before I go to my hair appointment at 12:30. Plus lots more to do. And packing both suit case and RV! The part is on the truck so we will be taking the RV in to have it put on tomorrow night, stay in the RV in the lot, and then let them have it Friday morning. Should be ready for pick up Sunday after they open at 11. We will then head for Michigan, spend the night with friends then go with them to Frankenmuth (sp?) and figure out where we are headed from there. DH found a light house tour for next weekend in Alpena, MI. 11 lighthouses in all, and you can go up in them during the tour. So that may be the start of the trip anyway! 

Hugs, prayers, and wishes for safe travels.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I'm sure it is a big help to be in the center of town. Sorry the place is too expensive for your whole trip. Sounds quite lovely. As you see, I didn't get off yet. I know you will get things straightened out. Big Hugs and glad you at least have some oats in the cupboard.
> 
> Now I really am off. LOL


I'll have to take some photos- the Terrace houses are lovely! Friends are almost without exception wonderful people.
Hugs for you, dear! and Bon Voyage! So glad DH can come with you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It isn't the caffeine that causes problems with the stomach. It's the acid in the coffee. Same with tea.


I know I can stomach only herbal teas- and not all of those- had thought decaf might be ok- but will have a look for my herbal roast later today- hoping the local shopping centre is not too long a walk- and after I have sorted the problem with the bank!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely photos. The sunrise is very appealling.


She always has a beautiful view from her back garden!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ooooh gorgeous. Can almost feel like I am there.


My sister has added beachcombing for sea glass to her addictions! LOL! Along with a delayed addiction to horses. Of course, they both add wonderful subjects for her picture taking.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The cats were doing this last night. Quite funny to watch silly girls. Tonight Knittums found a shopping bag was trying to get Neems to play with it too. I just rolled my eyes.


 :lol: :lol: 
Grey has been playing with my botia loach, he sits on Ryssas' kennel and pats the tank and Jerry the botia loach who's about 4 inches long goes over to see him. lolol...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the answers, enjoy the stitching show, sounds like fun.


martina said:


> The Babies are born in Africa and to keep them warm they are wrapped in newspaper like we did with fish and chips so we are knitting little vests , hats and blankets for them instead. They are being collected and taken out directly from various churches here.
> Ally Pally is Alexandra Palace in London. It is the Knitting and Stitching Show there next week. The largest of its kind in Europe and a delight for knitters, stitchers and needlecraft enthusiasts. It is on for five days and I am going every day and doing some workshops and attending some lectures But not buying much. Well that is what I always say but it is a fib, really.good intentions but too much temptation.
> Off now to get ready for my stint at Older Persons Day and then to lunch at a Garden centre with Val and Gordon. Take care all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I sent you a PM, as I wasn't sure the forum would allow me to post his links here.


I would like the link for the stamps to pass on to my sister as she's been making her own cards for years. She may already be familiar with their designs. I'll look for your PM.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it sure is. DJ was here she jumped up and down clapping her hands, it was so cute. She had me take a picture and send it. Awesome news DJ will be going to Ounkin Chunkin as long as her mum gets the time off work. Punkin chunkin is being held at 'Dover International Speedway" this year. My friend is so excited.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I bet she was excited, she enjoys her time with your friend, it's nice that they have fun too. 
She will have so much fun, hope her mom gets the time off. 
At a speedway, how aprapo for you. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Safely in Sydney! 4-15 pm., actually 7-15 pm., on my time clock! won't write much= hip is painful and this is on my lap- they say they get tramps here- but I feel safe- Lupe would never think of finding me here! I will meet with the Clerk and overseers tomorrow at 4 pm., hopefully to strategise for the 15th- the Tribunal. Minor turbulence across the Tasman- sunny weather. Will meet up with Denise on Friday. And go up to Goulburn, I will be able to dump my large case- so that is good- both my cards were refused so will have to sort that tomorrow. Could not eat- no money so substituted a large decaf coffee. Love to all, and thanks for all the prayers coming our way- Surry Hills has some amazing old terrace houses that go for a million up- beautiful driving through.


So glad you are safely there, but horrible that your cards didn't work, I hope that you are able to get them straightened out fairly easily. Have a good day. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know I can stomach only herbal teas- and not all of those- had thought decaf might be ok- but will have a look for my herbal roast later today- hoping the local shopping centre is not too long a walk- and after I have sorted the problem with the bank!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I would like the link for the stamps to pass on to my sister as she's been making her own cards for years. She may already be familiar with their designs. I'll look for your PM.
> Junek


I just sent them to you! Thanks for asking


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Was just watching You Tube about scams for cleaning the air ducts. Shows guys saying they are cleaning the ducts and doing all this extra work and they did basically nothing but blow air into the lady's home. Put the cleaning up from $49.95 to over $400. They had cameras hidden actually showing the one guy just sitting downstairs yawning doing nothing. From there I saw how lottery clerks are stealing winning tickets. They scan them and say you didn't win and then use them for themselves. Best if they have the machines where you scan them yourselves or go online and find out if you won. They are prosecuting the clerks doing this and they are going to jail.


The scam with the lottery tickets is why now when anyone hands a clerk a ticket to scan, they must first sign it so they have proof it is theirs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Sellersburg. We had a good flight here and were met by our two lovely friends. Will check back later.


 :thumbup: Fantastic! Welcome to the USA! Have a great time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, great photos, cute teeth, I'll have to do that with the GKs some day.

Julie, glad you arrived safely but hope you get the problem with the cards sorted out, no joke to be without money. I'm glad someone was nice enough to share breakfast with you. Take care.

June your sisters pictures are always so great. 

Happy Birthday, EJS hope it's a great one.

Purplefi & Londy, hope your trip is going great.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The scam with the lottery tickets is why now when anyone hands a clerk a ticket to scan, they must first sign it so they have proof it is theirs.


Oh yes, it said to put your name on it, but I guess many places are going to machines where you can scan it yourself because of this problem. They will also take the lottery machines out of the shop and many shops will go under if this happens as people come in for the lottery and go out with goodies. One poor owner's wife did it and daughter and now he will go under because of them. (Sad if he didn't know.) Thanks Bonnie, yes, signing the ticket is one way to hopefully keep them from doing this.

Oh NO, here I am again. I got on to check something about snow plowing, which I will certainly need and have it set up so KP comes up automatically. LOL Talk about addicted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very foggy Great Bend. Feels like the fog is right out of a horror movie. It just keeps getting thicker by the minute. :shock: One more sleep before Jamie and are under way to KAP!!!!!! I might be a little bit excited
> 
> Today's coffee flavored with a bit of coconut cream. Not quite th flavor I was hoping for. A neat Idea for the kids.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and calming thoughts for those facing difficulties. HUGS for everyone. Smile at a stranger, It might be the thing that makes their day. :roll:  :shock:


Coffee looks fabulous, I need to go get mine, David came home late last night then left around 9am this morning heading back out to Michigan, so I haven't gotten my coffee yet. 
That is fog, for sure, it's dawning pretty nice here this morning, some clouds in the sky so it may rain, it looks like, but it is that time of year. 
Coconut cream is good, but not too often for me. I accidentally did coconut cinnamon last time I made mine, not bad, the cinnamon balances out the sweetness of the coconut. 
And the people that know you will wonder what you are up to. 
Have a great day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, I'll bet Ally Pally will be fabulous.
TJS. So happy you are settled in new home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I will try in the next few days to post photos...
> 
> Oscar has been very good. Had him in the kitchen yesterday with Serena in the jumperoo thingy and he was SO good. He jump up at her at all.  He does still jump on people in general though, but we are working on that. :roll:


 How sweet he is, I guess when you are that little, you feel you have to bounce to be seen? Ryssa does too. lol 
Ryssa was bouncing at my towels on the line yesterday, I had to explain to her that they were not puppy toys placed specifically for her enjoyment. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Touring lighthouses sounds like a great way to spend a weekend, you should see some lovely sights. 


tami_ohio said:


> Now it's my turn to get off of here! I have to go get my white elephant gift before I go to my hair appointment at 12:30. Plus lots more to do. And packing both suit case and RV! The part is on the truck so we will be taking the RV in to have it put on tomorrow night, stay in the RV in the lot, and then let them have it Friday morning. Should be ready for pick up Sunday after they open at 11. We will then head for Michigan, spend the night with friends then go with them to Frankenmuth (sp?) and figure out where we are headed from there. DH found a light house tour for next weekend in Alpena, MI. 11 lighthouses in all, and you can go up in them during the tour. So that may be the start of the trip anyway!
> 
> Hugs, prayers, and wishes for safe travels.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spider, happy MRI negative.
Julie, so happy you got some food. I was so worried about you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is what I was thinking too!! I might make them while at Punkin Chinkin if the little ones are going to be there.
> 
> Hope you get your cards sorted out soon.
> I forgot one time to let the bank know I would be out of the country. I was only in Canada that time. They will sometimes freeze my card when I am in a different state as well, quite annoying when you arrive at your hotel in the middle of the night.


I made sure to let our bank know when we were going on vacation, she said the main thing is if I were to use the card in Torrington then 30 minutes later be using it in San Antonio or something, but that is good to let them know if it's going to be unusual activity, of course they are used to Davids unusual activity being he's a truck driver. lol
I learned my lesson when they froze my bffs card when she went to Oklahoma, for a weekend and couldn't use her card, thank goodness she'd taken enough cash with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The F/friend who is staying here as well has shared a bowl of porridge with me- so thank goodness I now have something in my tummy. I had to return what would have made a lovely tea! The shop keeper was not impressed!


Wonderful, glad she was able to do that for you.
I don't imagine you were impressed either, how horrible to have that happen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Since it's been a while since I posted any of my sister's pictures, I thought you might enjoy these. She and Motor Man went on a short trip to the Sea Glass Festival at Cape May, NJ. And of course, she took her camera!
> Junek


Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today is EJS's birthday.  Happy Birthday Evelyn!!
> 
> Whoops think I made an error.....I think maybe it is tomorrow......


Happy Birthday Evelyn, today and tomorrow, twice the fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Sounds like the robin that kept seeing himself in my windows and attacking his reflection.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Was just watching You Tube about scams for cleaning the air ducts. Shows guys saying they are cleaning the ducts and doing all this extra work and they did basically nothing but blow air into the lady's home. Put the cleaning up from $49.95 to over $400. They had cameras hidden actually showing the one guy just sitting downstairs yawning doing nothing. From there I saw how lottery clerks are stealing winning tickets. They scan them and say you didn't win and then use them for themselves. Best if they have the machines where you scan them yourselves or go online and find out if you won. They are prosecuting the clerks doing this and they are going to jail.


And if you need to hand it to a clerk, fill in the back of the card, and ask for it back if they say it's not a winner, they need to give it back to you if they don't cash it in, and if your info is on the back, and you ask for it back, they can't give you a different one, they'd have to give you the correct one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And if you need to hand it to a clerk, fill in the back of the card, and ask for it back if they say it's not a winner, they need to give it back to you if they don't cash it in, and if your info is on the back, and you ask for it back, they can't give you a different one, they'd have to give you the correct one.


Good tips. I've never bought one by my brother who has problems due to hydrocephalus loves them and it gives him such joy. Will have to make sure he knows these tips.

What, how did I get on here again. This is too funny. Just finished paying a bill and here I am again. If I keep doing this I will never be ready to make it to Ohio.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

what is a botia loach?
Edit: looked it up. Pretty fish. I never have done well keeping an aquarium. Even as a teacher put the kids in charge of it. 


Poledra65 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> Grey has been playing with my botia loach, he sits on Ryssas' kennel and pats the tank and Jerry the botia loach who's about 4 inches long goes over to see him. lolol...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All the talk of cards not working I called my bank this morning and let them know I would be traveling. Thanks for the reminder. I'd have been up the proverbial creek had that happened!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Has a little truth in it. I lived in sw AZ for 19 yrs. I feel drained anytime the humidity gets very high. But to be able to see my children and grands, need to live in Ohio. Heat, like humidity, when excessive, you learn to do things around it. Try to stay in the shade, ac is necessity and don't plan errands for the heat of the day. Loved it out there.
> 
> Kathy


I remember the residents had refrigeration units rather than AC when we were there.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> what is a botia loach?
> Edit: looked it up. Pretty fish. I never have done well keeping an aquarium. Even as a teacher put the kids in charge of it.


I had two, Tom and Jerry, but Tom died so it's just Jerry now, I need to clean my tank, I just can't find the darn attachments for my scraper that I need so I need to go borrow Marlas. 
You were teaching the kids responsibility.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Agenda Correction for KAP* I've sent out an email but just in case you don't check it.....drawing for the afghans will be FRIDAY AFTER DINNER.....not on Saturday after cookout. Had a major brain crash there folks. Again, the afghan drawing will be *Friday after dinner when we return to the hotel*


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, welcome!!


Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Fantastic! Welcome to the USA! Have a great time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I just sent them to you! Thanks for asking


I got them. Thanks for sending them!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Sellersburg. We had a good flight here and were met by our two lovely friends. Will check back later.


Glad to hear you have arrived safely.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very foggy Great Bend. Feels like the fog is right out of a horror movie. It just keeps getting thicker by the minute. :shock: One more sleep before Jamie and are under way to KAP!!!!!! I might be a little bit excited
> 
> Today's coffee flavored with a bit of coconut cream. Not quite th flavor I was hoping for. A neat Idea for the kids.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and calming thoughts for those facing difficulties. HUGS for everyone. Smile at a stranger, It might be the thing that makes their day. :roll:  :shock:


It does look spooky! Love those teeth too! :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

In the middle of the night Miss Clavel turned on the light...up between midnight and 5 a.m. Tired before PT. But I know it is helping. 
Haven't walked Maya. We will see if that happens. Have sangha tonight and bringing friend who wants to try sangha. We aren't a Gestapo sangha so she can adjust her position or even lie down as her back is bad.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just wanted to share a photo of what I've been playing with the past couple of days:

The large jar has spaghetti sauce; the short wide jar is onion marmalade, the small jelly jjar is seafood cocktail sauce and the pint jar is BBQ sauce. I also have quite a few jelly jars full of salsa!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> In the middle of the night Miss Clavel turned on the light...up between midnight and 5 a.m. Tired before PT. But I know it is helping.
> Haven't walked Maya. We will see if that happens. Have sangha tonight and bringing friend who wants to try sangha. We aren't a Gestapo sangha so she can adjust her position or even lie down as her back is bad.


?Gestapo sanga?

Well, I've got 3 gallons of cherry tomatoes cut up & roasting in the oven. I have eaten so many I will soon look like them so had to find a new way to dispose of the abundance :roll: Just cut them in 1/2, drizzles with a little olive oil then seasoned with Hys season salt & oregano. I did a few last year & liked them. My friend added hers to spagetti sauce, I thought adding to pizza or on top of lazagne would be good too. Last year I just ate them.
The GKs are coming later to stay overnight, both parents working tomorrow, one starts at 4-on-call actually works at 6 & the other at 5am so much easier to keep them overnight
It looks beautiful out this morning, quite warm, 10C/50F but the forcast is for snow tomorrow & a high of 2C/36F yuk! I better get outside this afternoon & put my lounge chairs in the shed, forgot to do it the other day & I'm sure I won't be using them again.the onions & pumpkinsare still in the greenhouse so I better get them in the cold room as they might get a little to chilly out there at -5C

:roll: :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to share a photo of what I've been playing with the past couple of days:
> 
> The large jar has spaghetti sauce; the short wide jar is onion marmalade, the small jelly jjar is seafood cocktail sauce and the pint jar is BBQ sauce. I also have quite a few jelly jars full of salsa!


Looks cute! Here I have seen Christmas fabric cut in a circle with pinking shears & tied on the jars with ribbon or rafia, they look cute too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So glad you are safely there, but horrible that your cards didn't work, I hope that you are able to get them straightened out fairly easily. Have a good day.
> HUGS!!!


I am still waiting to get emails back! 3-30 am here so it is 6-30 in Auckland- and starting to dawn daylight there- normally I am watching the Breakfast program to catch up on the news and weather for the day- at this time- no-one here has surfaced yet- and won't for that three hours at least- so I need to stick to my room unless I have to go to the loo again- there is a lot of water flushing in the House- not sure exactly how many guests they have- I am just so glad I got safely through from the airport- I had fantasised a wrathful Lupe doing a stakeout at the airport! Thank God that was just my over-active imagination- but who knows what that woman might try?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Spider, happy MRI negative.
> Julie, so happy you got some food. I was so worried about you.


I am sure it has helped me to sleep some! I was so worried about me that I forgot I had $15 in notes in my wallet- could have made an ordinary purchase!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful, glad she was able to do that for you.
> I don't imagine you were impressed either, how horrible to have that happen.


especially when I know how high my balance is at the moment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All the talk of cards not working I called my bank this morning and let them know I would be traveling. Thanks for the reminder. I'd have been up the proverbial creek had that happened!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to share a photo of what I've been playing with the past couple of days:
> 
> The large jar has spaghetti sauce; the short wide jar is onion marmalade, the small jelly jjar is seafood cocktail sauce and the pint jar is BBQ sauce. I also have quite a few jelly jars full of salsa!


So pretty with their 'hats'!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Love the jar hats.
Gestapo sangha term came about because years ago when we started sangha one of the practitioners was very rigid. She moved and we have grown older so while we have learned not to fidget we painfully move if our bodies are uncomfortable. Oddly, now, we usually don't move now that we can. There is just a more compassionate quiet and the group energy supports our sitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Love the jar hats.
> Gestapo sangha term came about because years ago when we started sangha one of the practitioners was very rigid. She moved and we have grown older so while we have learned not to fidget we painfully move if our bodies are uncomfortable. Oddly, now, we usually don't move now that we can. There is just a more compassionate quiet and the group energy supports our sitting.


So often that is the way, isn't it?!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to share a photo of what I've been playing with the past couple of days:
> 
> The large jar has spaghetti sauce; the short wide jar is onion marmalade, the small jelly jjar is seafood cocktail sauce and the pint jar is BBQ sauce. I also have quite a few jelly jars full of salsa!


The jar toppers are really cute. They sure dress up the jars!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Rookie...The jars with their hats are lovely. You have put a lot of time and energy into preserving healthy foods for the winter and what a blessing that will be.

Caren...Safe travels for you and Jamie tomorrow. 

I think Paula and some others are traveling tomorrow as well so prayers for safe travels and wonderful memory makings for each of you.

So much to do in the next 2 days so I will get moving on. Thinking of each of you and hoping for a wonderful weekend.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Evelyn, when we were stationed in Yuma that winter, the locals insisted that if we ever survived a summer there, we wouldn't be able to bear living outside the desert without being miserable because of the humidity.
> 
> Probably very true, considering we were heading back to life along the Mississippi River--before summer ever got to Yuma.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I sure can understand that. We moved from life on the Tennessee River where humidity is a summer long given. 
Being dryer here didn't make much difference at first though as it was 110+ for a month anyway, then monsoon hit. Thankfully we are in the high 80's now and I am loving it.

Evelyn


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I remember the residents had refrigeration units rather than AC when we were there.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes, swamp coolers in the houses. Homes are now being built with ac units. The sc doesn't work well in humidity as it uses water on large pads and a fan to cool the air. AC in vehicles, is what I meant.

Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Rookie...The jars with their hats are lovely. You have put a lot of time and energy into preserving healthy foods for the winter and what a blessing that will be.
> 
> Caren...Safe travels for you and Jamie tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thanks, we have decided to leave a bit earlier for just incase. Besides I am not overly fond of driving in the dark.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks, we have decided to leave a bit earlier for just incase. Besides I am not overly fond of driving in the dark.


I love to drive in the dark as there is less traffic. Still have to pay close attention to the road as well as the side of the road. Looking forward to seeing you and Jamie. The barn is looking awesome.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I love to drive in the dark as there is less traffic. Still have to pay close attention to the road as well as the side of the road. Looking forward to seeing you and Jamie. The barn is looking awesome.


I used to love driving in the dark in facet I'd choose to drive at night. The last couple years I m not so fond of it, unless I know the area very well. Jamie is off getting the last minute items. hahaha I'm sure there will be things we have forgotten.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all!! We are in Howe, Indiana this lovely evening. Left home at 8:30 a.m. and arrived at our motel at 5:30 p.m. A long drive, but we got some dinner and we'll probably go to bed fairly early. We are meeting our ham radio friends in Shipshewana in the morning and will spend the day there, then leave for Defiance around 3 or 4. Our group has grown from 5 to 7 - some friends from Minnesota were going to be in the area on Fri, so they left a day early to meet up with us! A nice unexpected surprise for us. There is also a fall craft fair going on in the town tomorrow, besides all the other things to see - I think we may have to come back to this area when we have more time - it looks very interesting.

I'm glad to see that Julie, Josephine and June have made it to their destinations. Hope you get your cards fixed up tomorrow, Julie. Safe travels for all. Love, Paula


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It does look spooky! Love those teeth too! :thumbup:


The fog hung around until nearly noon, although not as bad. I kind of liked it. Hope the little ones like them.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

HI everybody, 8:20pm and I am finally caught up. Was a long, busy day today. With many grumpy customers. I have a 4 hour shift tomorrow which is nice. Off for now. Love and hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!! We are in Howe, Indiana this lovely evening. Left home at 8:30 a.m. and arrived at our motel at 5:30 p.m. A long drive, but we got some dinner and we'll probably go to bed fairly early. We are meeting our ham radio friends in Shipshewana in the morning and will spend the day there, then leave for Defiance around 3 or 4. Our group has grown from 5 to 7 - some friends from Minnesota were going to be in the area on Fri, so they left a day early to meet up with us! A nice unexpected surprise for us. There is also a fall craft fair going on in the town tomorrow, besides all the other things to see - I think we may have to come back to this area when we have more time - it looks very interesting.
> 
> I'm glad to see that Julie, Josephine and June have made it to their destinations. Hope you get your cards fixed up tomorrow, Julie. Safe travels for all. Love, Paula


Yes. This time I tried an ATM- there was a charge- of $2.50- but I thought I would accept that for the sake of being able to pay for my accommodation.
Ready to rest again- last night was a bit disturbed (not unusual for me) then look up some phone numbers.
Hope your journey proves uneventful!
Edit : in the sense that I hope there are no untoward events- only happy ones.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes. This time I tried an ATM- there was a charge- of $2.50- but I thought I would accept that for the sake of being able to pay for my accommodation.
> Ready to rest again- last night was a bit disturbed (not unusual for me) then look up some phone numbers.
> Hope your journey proves uneventful!
> Edit : in the sense that I hope there are no untoward events- only happy ones.


Oh what a relief that truly is. As long as you can minimize the ATM usages, that surcharge is certainly worth it. Do you meet up with Nicho and Darowil tomorrow. I know that you and the other ladies will have a wonderful time. Can't forget Maryanne either. What a wonderful gathering you will have as well. Get a good meal today. You deserve it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh what a relief that truly is. As long as you can minimize the ATM usages, that surcharge is certainly worth it. Do you meet up with Nicho and Darowil tomorrow. I know that you and the other ladies will have a wonderful time. Can't forget Maryanne either. What a wonderful gathering you will have as well. Get a good meal today. You deserve it.


I grabbed a sort of Chinese take away- omelette, rice and calamari- there are a lot of eating places- Kebab, Pizza, Indian, Thai are the ones that spring to mind. No, I am not forgetting Maryanne, just she doesn't come on KP!
Tomorrow Denise will drive into town, kindly, and collect me from the Friends' House/ Meeting House.
Have not yet worked out how to get to the station! That will come!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I am glad that you arrived safely and managed to get some money and some food.enjoy your time with friends and take care of yourself.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes. This time I tried an ATM- there was a charge- of $2.50- but I thought I would accept that for the sake of being able to pay for my accommodation.
> Ready to rest again- last night was a bit disturbed (not unusual for me) then look up some phone numbers.
> Hope your journey proves uneventful!
> Edit : in the sense that I hope there are no untoward events- only happy ones.


I'm glad you were able to get your ATM card to work & get some food. Hope you can rest well tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Have a good visit with your friends & safe travels.


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!! We are in Howe, Indiana this lovely evening. Left home at 8:30 a.m. and arrived at our motel at 5:30 p.m. A long drive, but we got some dinner and we'll probably go to bed fairly early. We are meeting our ham radio friends in Shipshewana in the morning and will spend the day there, then leave for Defiance around 3 or 4. Our group has grown from 5 to 7 - some friends from Minnesota were going to be in the area on Fri, so they left a day early to meet up with us! A nice unexpected surprise for us. There is also a fall craft fair going on in the town tomorrow, besides all the other things to see - I think we may have to come back to this area when we have more time - it looks very interesting.
> 
> I'm glad to see that Julie, Josephine and June have made it to their destinations. Hope you get your cards fixed up tomorrow, Julie. Safe travels for all. Love, Paula


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Touring lighthouses sounds like a great way to spend a weekend, you should see some lovely sights.


We hope to!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I got them. Thanks for sending them!
> Junek


You are welcome


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The fog hung around until nearly noon, although not as bad. I kind of liked it. Hope the little ones like them.


It's been patchy fog at night lately, and some in the mornings, too. Drive safely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I grabbed a sort of Chinese take away- omelette, rice and calamari- there are a lot of eating places- Kebab, Pizza, Indian, Thai are the ones that spring to mind. No, I am not forgetting Maryanne, just she doesn't come on KP!
> Tomorrow Denise will drive into town, kindly, and collect me from the Friends' House/ Meeting House.
> Have not yet worked out how to get to the station! That will come!


I am glad to hear you have found a way to get some cash, and hope you get your cards straightened out quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I am glad that you arrived safely and managed to get some money and some food.enjoy your time with friends and take care of yourself.


Thanks, Martina! I should really have bought for two meals- but will either have to have porridge again or go out at rush hour. Elizabeth Street which is a short walk away is a major bus route- not for jay walking!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you were able to get your ATM card to work & get some food. Hope you can rest well tonight.


One thing I know now it will be noisy- I think I can handle that- and I have to bring the blinds down against the street lights.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad to hear you have found a way to get some cash, and hope you get your cards straightened out quickly.


I got an answer back from the other bank- so hopefully all is under control!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got an answer back from the other bank- so hopefully all is under control!


Good news!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, good news.
Safe travels for all.
Enjoyed sangha, as did my friend.
Night night.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't you just love days where the weather can't decide what it's doing?
> We had rain Sunday evening/night and last night, today is a little cloudy with a stiff wind but I like it, I have towels to hang out so they should dry pretty quick.


~~~Today started VERY grey and rainy. Needed lights at 8 AM. :| By mid-afternoon it was sunny & beautiful! A bit chilly, but that's okay. They predict 81 degs for tomorrow, but in lower 50s by Saturday. :thumbdown:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ah, woman, you are just absolutely the most organized person! TY for all your effort on this.


~~~DITTO...a zillion times! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am SOOO excited! Oldest DD just called and yesterday her fiancé asked her why she had picked May to get married. She said she was afraid that if she had said any soon he would freak out. He said no, he was ready now so.......they are getting married Oct. 25th. Just waiting to hear from minister friend of theirs as to if he is available that day. DD said as soon as I get back from KAP she wants me to go looking for a short dress for her to wear and that youngest DD will be her brides maid. They are going to have just a very small intimate ceremony in the sunroom of future MIL's home. Woohoo!!!


~~~WOW....you just leap from one major activity to another! But WOW...so exciting! Congrats to all...it will be fabulous! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Joy (sassafras123) and Tami! Just an hour and a half to wait and I should be meeting with the Clerk of the Meeting. Just had a bite to eat- felt like the evening meal although it is only gone two- I'll have adjusted by the time I am ready to go home again!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got an answer back from the other bank- so hopefully all is under control!


What a relief. I was "holding a concern" for you. That is Quaker speak for "I was worried about you" :thumbup:

Edit:

I hope the meeting goes well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's been patchy fog at night lately, and some in the mornings, too. Drive safely.


Lots of fog here too but I am used to it. We get mornings were we can't see to the edge of the deck. thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> What a relief. I was "holding a concern" for you. That is Quaker speak for "I was worried about you" :thumbup:
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I hope the meeting goes well.


I've met now with the young man who is part of the Clerking team, (a violinist to boot!), and one of the retired lawyers in the Meeting- they heard me out- and feel that what I am asking is very moderate, and reasonable. I am officially in contact with the Tribunal by email- had to give formal permission for that. Goulburn tomorrow- Denise if you are wondering, I have to go downstairs to make the phonecall you are expecting- will be there shortly!
Norma- thank you, dear for your Concern! I am touched. Hip a bit painful as I sit- must go make some more porridge for supper! God Bless!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Woke up around 2am and lying there for an hour to fall back to sleep. Felt so energetic that I finally got up and got lots of work done. YAY I like to have everything in order so I can come home to a nice orderly home. 

Will have another treatment today, which is another yay. Hoping to be able to get a lease for the machine but the person for the financing didn't call yesterday. I would loved to have had it for the KAP to bring it along. :? 

Grandmapaula...Glad you and DH are having such a special time in Indiana and look forward to seeing you soon.

NanaCaren and Jamie...Hope that fog lifts for your drive and for that matter, for everyone's drive. I'll see you on the 3rd.

Gagesmom...Sorry you had grumpy customers. Doesn't make for a pleasant day unless you are able to change the situation, and that isn't always possible.

Julie...How wonderful that you were able to access some cash at the ATM. A good feeling for sure. PHEW, what a relief for all of us too. Hope the meeting goes or went well. Have fun at the KAP. You must have been so relieved when you got off the plane and didn't see Lupe there. :thumbup: Hope that hip doesn't play up too much while on your trip. You talking about having your card not working to pay for your meal but forgetting about a little cash in your wallet reminds me of my mom when her remote for the car didn't work and she went through all kinds of trouble as she was not within walking distance of home, of course forgetting all the time that she could use her car key to unlock the car. :shock: :XD: I see you already had the meeting and it went well. YAY!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've met now with the young man who is part of the Clerking team, (a violinist to boot!), and one of the retired lawyers in the Meeting- they heard me out- and feel that what I am asking is very moderate, and reasonable. I am officially in contact with the Tribunal by email- had to give formal permission for that. Goulburn tomorrow- Denise if you are wondering, I have to go downstairs to make the phonecall you are expecting- will be there shortly!
> Norma- thank you, dear for your Concern! I am touched. Hip a bit painful as I sit- must go make some more porridge for supper! God Bless!


Glad to hear the meeting went well, Julie and that you've got the money sorted out. Enjoy your time in Goulburn!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Morning Kate, Hope your day goes beautifully. Is it almost 11:30 there?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm wondering if it would be an idea to start the new KTP early tomorrow and then all the photos from the KAP would be in the one place....take note all you lucky people at both KAPs, we're expecting loads of photos! If I started at 8pm my time, I think that would be 3pm EST or I could go for an hour earlier? What do you think?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Morning Kate, Hope your day goes beautifully. Is it almost 11:30 there?


It's only 10.30 here. I'm lying down with Luke who's having his morning nap, so I'm trapped here with nothing else to do but play with my Ipad.....life's tough! Hope your day's good too. When do you set out for the KAP?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's only 10.30 here. I'm lying down with Luke who's having his morning nap, so I'm trapped here with nothing else to do but play with my Ipad.....life's tough! Hope your day's good too. When do you set out for the KAP?


That is too cute. I used to lie down with the DGC too. Fun hearing them breathe so sweetly when they are sleeping. I don't set out for KAP till tomorrow and will probably get there in the afternoon, at least some time before my class I'm taking with Kehinkle. I like the idea of starting tomorrow's KTP early so all the pictures will be in one place. Good thinking. Maybe they will see your message and not post till you open it. I know many are doing their traveling today so they will be relaxed tomorrow, unlike me. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I guess I should get a little more work done since I'm probably going to need a nap later and not get anything done then. Wish I had a little one to nap with. Precious. Love Luke's smile. Makes me smile too. Of course, then I'd be even more tired and not be getting any work done at all. :XD: :XD: :XD:

Cmaliza...Beautiful photo. Love the Fall colors.

I am really afraid of driving in the fog and it looks like we are going to have to do that if it will be rainy and all the drive is right along the Great Lakes. It gets so bad you can't even see to get off the road where Lake Erie and Lake Ontario meet. DH has to be back to head out for Julliard on Monday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate -- I think that's a great idea.



KateB said:


> I'm wondering if it would be an idea to start the new KTP early tomorrow and then all the photos from the KAP would be in the one place....take note all you lucky people at both KAPs, we're expecting loads of photos! If I started at 8pm my time, I think that would be 3pm EST or I could go for an hour earlier? What do you think?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Any day playing with Luke has to be a great day.



KateB said:


> It's only 10.30 here. I'm lying down with Luke who's having his morning nap, so I'm trapped here with nothing else to do but play with my Ipad.....life's tough! Hope your day's good too. When do you set out for the KAP?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Any day playing with Luke has to be a great day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Rookie, I'm about to get off but had to say Top of the Morning to you. Just finished a cuppa'. Hugs and hope to see you unless we get stopped by fog tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate -- I think that's a great idea.


I've forgotten Jeanette, are you going to the KAP?

Edit - I see Daralene has just answered that for me! Could you please let the others at KAP know that I'll post the new KTP at 2pm EST so hold any photos until then....although you'll barely have started by then, but I'm desperate to feel part of it, and the photos last year really did make me almost feel I was there too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Rookie, I'm about to get off but had to say Top of the Morning to you. Just finished a cuppa'. Hugs and hope to see you unless we get stopped by fog tomorrow.


Good morning & hugs back..I'm avoiding the coffee until I determine if I'm up to stay or if I'm going back for a bit more sleep. Sure am anxious about heading out. We have storms forecast for all day today with some saying they'll be quite severe...these usually go from West to East right in our path to Defiance so we may have them tomorrow too. We'll get started before the early morning traffic and then meet up in Indianapolis with Purple & Londy. I'll spend today doing the last minute shopping and packing and loading the car. I spent today cleaning the house, too so that DH doesn't have to look at canning equipment and canning jars...everything is all put away for another season. I did pull out the winter clothes and I'm in the middle of switching from the summer to the winter in the dresser, but since I'm doing some weeding out of things...I've just staged this in the guest bedroom and will keep the door closed until I can finish this when I get back. At least I have the cold weather clothes to pack for this weekend...looks like fall is here to stay.

Redoing my list of things to get done today and then I'll head back to bed. Wishing safe travels for everyone and I'm looking forward to seeing everyone and having a great time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Julie*I am glad the meeting went well. I knew that you would be listened to and supported by them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm wondering if it would be an idea to start the new KTP early tomorrow and then all the photos from the KAP would be in the one place....take note all you lucky people at both KAPs, we're expecting loads of photos! If I started at 8pm my time, I think that would be 3pm EST or I could go for an hour earlier? What do you think?


Down here that might bring the start to 7am., and as there are so few NZ'ers I don't see there being any problem, except of course I am in Australia that brings it to 4 am., for the East Coast- but Aussies are used to the time situation- I would say go for it Kate- Thanks so much for filling in for Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Woke up around 2am and lying there for an hour to fall back to sleep. Felt so energetic that I finally got up and got lots of work done. YAY I like to have everything in order so I can come home to a nice orderly home.
> 
> Will have another treatment today, which is another yay. Hoping to be able to get a lease for the machine but the person for the financing didn't call yesterday. I would loved to have had it for the KAP to bring it along. :?
> 
> ...


Your poor Mom- and all unnecessary!
It is really great to be with caring people!
Hip is sore- will stop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *Julie*I am glad the meeting went well. I knew that you would be listened to and supported by them!


 :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Today is EJS's birthday...Many Happy Returns Evelyn!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Today is EJS's birthday...Many Happy Returns Evelyn!


Kate, love that card.
Stopped back to check in and want to also wish

EJS

A Very Happy Birthday. Hope you celebrate in style.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've forgotten Jeanette, are you going to the KAP?
> 
> Edit - I see Daralene has just answered that for me! Could you please let the others at KAP know that I'll post the new KTP at 2pm EST so hold any photos until then....although you'll barely have started by then, but I'm desperate to feel part of it, and the photos last year really did make me almost feel I was there too!


We'll be pulling into Defiance a little after you open the KTP so I'll send an email out to the distribution list that Gwen has set up so that anyone who gets there earlier will have this information. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS - Happy Birthday!!!! Love the card, Kate!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDD MORNING TEA PARTY GOERS. Mom and I are off and on our way to Ohio. Two hours late totally my bad(fault) I umm fell asleep before finishing my packing. Should get to defiance about 5ish.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning. It's really cool here today.

We will be heading out about 8-ish tomorrow morning for Defiance. We hope to see you all about 12:30pm or so. Take care, everyone. 

We are also expecting the really severe storms during our drive Friday. Probably will hit them just as we start out and have to deal with them all the way across the state. Saturday could be a mess here as well; sure hope it passes through quickly and Defiance isn't quite so wet for the trip to the alpaca farm.

See you all tomorrow! Ohio Joy

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That sounds like fun!? At least it's not the first time I've driven in bad weather.


jheiens said:


> Good morning. It's really cool here today.
> 
> We will be heading out about 8-ish tomorrow morning for Defiance. We hope to see you all about 12:30pm or so. Take care, everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDD MORNING TEA PARTY GOERS. Mom and I are off and on our way to Ohio. Two hours late totally my bad(fault) I umm fell asleep before finishing my packing. Should get to defiance about 5ish.


You must have been really tired. Even your late will still be early. :wink:

Hope the fog isn't too bad. Safe journey. The fog is really thick here and when it is just a tad foggy here, Erie is awful. Be careful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a safe and fun trip. See you soon.



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDD MORNING TEA PARTY GOERS. Mom and I are off and on our way to Ohio. Two hours late totally my bad(fault) I umm fell asleep before finishing my packing. Should get to defiance about 5ish.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Sellersburg. Had a lovely day visiting a yarn store and sitting by the Ohio river for a picnic and knitting. We are being thoroughly spoilt. Internet connection is not good, bit I'll try to get some photos on later. See a lot of you all tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure it has helped me to sleep some! I was so worried about me that I forgot I had $15 in notes in my wallet- could have made an ordinary purchase!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :shock: Oh goodness. I see you have now had access to your account.
I hope you are getting to relax, the terrace houses sound lovely. Do take photos for us if you can. Wow, tomorrow you will all get together for the Aussie KAP. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Today is EJS's birthday...Many Happy Returns Evelyn!


Happy Birthday from me too.. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm jumping in for a quick minute. The forecast for Defiance Ohio Friday is 69 & 42 with 90% chance of thunderstorms. Saturday is 59 & 40 with a 20% chance of rain!!!! Chilly forecast but lots drier! Yay! I have breakfast this morning and pick up a script, then home to get the last minutes things ready to go. Have a great day. Hugs & prayers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Evelyn.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes I was very much lol that is true it will be.no the fog hasn't been to bad. We are 


Cashmeregma said:


> You must have been really tired. Even your late will still be early. :wink:
> 
> Hope the fog isn't too bad. Safe journey. The fog is really thick here and when it is just a tad foggy here, Erie is awful. Be careful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have caught up and am off to bed. Safe travels to all who are going to KAP and I hope you dont have too much rain.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The fog hung around until nearly noon, although not as bad. I kind of liked it. Hope the little ones like them.


We've had predictions of early morning fog all this week but there's none when it gets light. We're a couple of miles from the river and I'm sure there was fog there. Sometime I've driven across the bridge at noon and still had to drive in fog.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> I am glad that you arrived safely and managed to get some money and some food.enjoy your time with friends and take care of yourself.


Glad you managed to get cash. It's scary to be away from home and cards don't work. Thank goodness, where I do my banking offers free travelers checks. I always got those when I traveled...saved the hassle of credit cards! If I'd had to pay for them, it would have been different.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Today started VERY grey and rainy. Needed lights at 8 AM. :| By mid-afternoon it was sunny & beautiful! A bit chilly, but that's okay. They predict 81 degs for tomorrow, but in lower 50s by Saturday. :thumbdown:


The beautiful fall colors are definitely showing. On the Weather Channel yesterday, they showed the Great Lakes area from the satellite and you could actually see the starting of color change in the tops of the trees!
Junek


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Hope you all have a fun time at KAP and a safe trip back and forth to all who are traveling.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm wondering if it would be an idea to start the new KTP early tomorrow and then all the photos from the KAP would be in the one place....take note all you lucky people at both KAPs, we're expecting loads of photos! If I started at 8pm my time, I think that would be 3pm EST or I could go for an hour earlier? What do you think?


Sounds like a good idea to start early Friday. Whatever is convenient for you will suit me.

Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Hope you all have a fun time at KAP and a safe trip back and forth to all who are traveling.


Hi Jacklou -- I know that you've been going through a very rough patch and you continue to be in my prayers. Here's hoping you can make it to the KAP next year and get together with some of us at the next mini-KAP.

If you have Skype, maybe we can set it up that you join us online.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Today is EJS's birthday...Many Happy Returns Evelyn!


A very happy birthday, Evelyn. I hope the day is special for you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDD MORNING TEA PARTY GOERS. Mom and I are off and on our way to Ohio. Two hours late totally my bad(fault) I umm fell asleep before finishing my packing. Should get to defiance about 5ish.


And a very good morning to you, Jamie!!
I'm sure you're forgiven for the late start. Have fun. I wish I were going to be there but look forward to seeing pictures and hearing all about the big to-do!!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Jacklou said:


> Hope you all have a fun time at KAP and a safe trip back and forth to all who are traveling.


Thanks Jacklou. It was a pleasure to have you join us for a short bit during our mini KAP. Take care.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday EJS!  Many blessings today and everyday.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDD MORNING TEA PARTY GOERS. Mom and I are off and on our way to Ohio. Two hours late totally my bad(fault) I umm fell asleep before finishing my packing. Should get to defiance about 5ish.


Your mom will forgive you and so will we. Remember, you are coming a day early any way. Have a safe and wonderful journey.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Yes I was very much lol that is true it will be.no the fog hasn't been to bad. We are


Looks good over that way. Let's hope the fog lifts before you get here. The thruway is south of me anyway, so you will be further from the lake, so should be ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Today is EJS's birthday...Many Happy Returns Evelyn!


oops- I spotted that- mean't to mention, and forgot- 
Happy Birthday EJS!

Denise is coming at nine in the morning- because with it being NSW's Labour Weekend, the expected time to get to Goulburn will be about three hours- especially as we will be coming from central Sydney. Unfortunately because it would involve doubling back we won't be crossing the famous Harbour Bridge.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!  GETTING CLOSER


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

It's FOOOOOOOOGGGGGGG


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a safe and fun trip. See you soon.


Ditto for Jamie (and Caren)- and hopefully we will see them both on Skype!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Oh goodness. I see you have now had access to your account.
> I hope you are getting to relax, the terrace houses sound lovely. Do take photos for us if you can. Wow, tomorrow you will all get together for the Aussie KAP. :thumbup:


I was out with my camera today- AND completely forgot! But it looks like I will be here for much of the time- so I will be able to be more of a tourist in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Yes I was very much lol that is true it will be.no the fog hasn't been to bad. We are


Oh of course you're sitting on the wrong side of the car for a passenger!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh of course you're sitting on the wrong side of the car for a passenger!


Sam take note.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Glad you managed to get cash. It's scary to be away from home and cards don't work. Thank goodness, where I do my banking offers free travelers checks. I always got those when I traveled...saved the hassle of credit cards! If I'd had to pay for them, it would have been different.
> Junek


Our banks seem to be totally into the plastic!- I hope to purchase a cheap mobile and Australian SIM card tomorrow while Denise and I are heading south west.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sam take note.


Thought I would raise that hoary oldie again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Hope you all have a fun time at KAP and a safe trip back and forth to all who are traveling.


Hi Jacklou- we don't hear from you often enough!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!  GETTING CLOSER


So are we. Xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So are we. Xx


We want images!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Safely in Sydney! 4-15 pm., actually 7-15 pm., on my time clock! won't write much= hip is painful and this is on my lap- they say they get tramps here- but I feel safe- Lupe would never think of finding me here! I will meet with the Clerk and overseers tomorrow at 4 pm., hopefully to strategise for the 15th- the Tribunal. Minor turbulence across the Tasman- sunny weather. Will meet up with Denise on Friday. And go up to Goulburn, I will be able to dump my large case- so that is good- both my cards were refused so will have to sort that tomorrow. Could not eat- no money so substituted a large decaf coffee. Love to all, and thanks for all the prayers coming our way- Surry Hills has some amazing old terrace houses that go for a million up- beautiful driving through.


~~~Grateful for your safe landing! Hope the $$ thing gets straightened out soon, or your tummy will start to really growl! Hearty good wishes for your meetings. I have a good feeling that things will go in your favor. :thumbup: {{{hugs!}}}


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great result from the MRI! :thumbup:


~~~DITTO! Nothing so thrilling as a good result from the doctors! :thumbup: (re Spider's MRI)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Sellersburg. We had a good flight here and were met by our two lovely friends. Will check back later.


~~~A pretty spot! Glad you are here safely! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Grateful for your safe landing! Hope the $$ thing gets straightened out soon, or your tummy will start to really growl! Hearty good wishes for your meetings. I have a good feeling that things will go in your favor. :thumbup: {{{hugs!}}}


It was very heartening how the two men heard me out, and felt that what I am asking is reasonable. I am waiting to hear back from Hannah at the Tribunal- but with it being the long weekend, and I will be out of internet access for some of it- not expecting to hear much before Wednesday. The money issue has been corrected. I was going to have had porridge for tea again but with Denise coming early, I decided to brave the outside world with just my walking stick- found the European Take away I had noticed, and feasted on a falafel wrap with Tabouli, onion, tomato, cheese, chilli sauce and garlic- yum!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very foggy Great Bend. Feels like the fog is right out of a horror movie. It just keeps getting thicker by the minute. :shock: One more sleep before Jamie and are under way to KAP!!!!!! I might be a little bit excited
> 
> Today's coffee flavored with a bit of coconut cream. Not quite th flavor I was hoping for. A neat Idea for the kids.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need and calming thoughts for those facing difficulties. HUGS for everyone. Smile at a stranger, It might be the thing that makes their day. :roll:  :shock:


~~~Better yet...give them one of your apple smiles! That will certainly bring a smile to their face! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Better yet...give them one of your apple smiles! That will certainly bring a smile to their face! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Wanted to wish everyone safe travels and a wonderful get-together! We have house guests coming in on Friday so I won't be able to check in until next week, but I am looking forward to pictures. Best wishes to all the actual and virtual travelers!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today is EJS's birthday.  Happy Birthday Evelyn!!
> 
> Whoops think I made an error.....I think maybe it is tomorrow......


~~~It is always good to spread out the celebration! I tried to send my DDIL birthday wishes today, but sent them to Pacer instead! She wrote back that hers is not until the 24th! At least I got it in the right month!   :lol: We can start her celebrations this weekend! I'm all for it!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

I have Skype, I'll have to see if I can set it up.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Happy Birthday Evelyn
> 
> Julie I am so happy to hear that you have arrived safe and sound. Hope that your cards will get straightened out and that when you meet with the clerks the will hear your concerns and you will have someone who has heard you out. My fingers, toes and eyes will be crossed for you. I am also praying that you get to see Fale and wrap him in your arms and plant a big smooch on him. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> I have Skype, I'll have to see if I can set it up.


That would be neat! We are hoping to 'beam' in for the latter half from Goulburn down here.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you. Hopefully my life will get back to normal and I will be able to do "normal" things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Evelyn
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

HI All...tried to get caught up, but still have 10 pages to go. I need to finish packing the food...and then off to the airport to get Pammie! HeeHee! SO excited. KAP is upon us! Finally! Safe journeys to all....hugs and prayers all 'round!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!  GETTING CLOSER


WOOOOO,HOOOOO!!! Are you excited!!!?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It's FOOOOOOOOGGGGGGG


Travel safely, Jamie!!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

I am sooooooo sooooooo excited it's going to be awesome plus I enjoy road trips lots of fun to be had



jknappva said:


> WOOOOO,HOOOOO!!! Are you excited!!!?
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I am sooooooo sooooooo excited it's going to be awesome plus I enjoy road trips lots of fun to be had


Oh, I completely understand. When I was able to travel, I loved road trips, too.....now I'm just an armchair traveler...getting my thrills from seeing pictures of lovely places everyone else is going. So give me some thrills with lots of pictures!!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Here are some more pictures of my sister and Motor Man's weekend adventure in Cape May.
On their carrage tour, their driver gave them information about Cape May, NJ. The name was originally spelled "Mey" for a dutch explorer from the 1600's. The Cape May hotel was the first hotel in the city to have running water in the rooms. It was the first hotel to have an elevator on the East Coast and the second to have one in the country. Interesting facts!
Enjoy!
June


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thought you might get a chuckle out of this funny from a blog I follow.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We'd love to see you and introduce you to so many others.



Jacklou said:


> I have Skype, I'll have to see if I can set it up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes. This time I tried an ATM- there was a charge- of $2.50- but I thought I would accept that for the sake of being able to pay for my accommodation.
> Ready to rest again- last night was a bit disturbed (not unusual for me) then look up some phone numbers.
> Hope your journey proves uneventful!
> Edit : in the sense that I hope there are no untoward events- only happy ones.


Wonderful news!! So glad that you now have access to you money. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got an answer back from the other bank- so hopefully all is under control!


Even better news! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Now hopefully you won't have anymore difficulties on that front.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Glad you managed to get cash. It's scary to be away from home and cards don't work. Thank goodness, where I do my banking offers free travelers checks. I always got those when I traveled...saved the hassle of credit cards! If I'd had to pay for them, it would have been different.
> Junek


I have not used travelers cheques for years, the last time I took them to the US, when I tried to cash them I was looked at like I was insane, I had to go to a bank to get cash! I don't think they are used much now days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Today started VERY grey and rainy. Needed lights at 8 AM. :| By mid-afternoon it was sunny & beautiful! A bit chilly, but that's okay. They predict 81 degs for tomorrow, but in lower 50s by Saturday. :thumbdown:


How lovely. I need to take some pictures of our roses, they are finally all blooming so wonderfully, the neighbors out walking stop to look at them.  
It dropped down to 35F last night, down to 30 or 31f tonight, so I'd better cover the tomatoes for sure. But a lovely day today, supposed to be in the 70s.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've met now with the young man who is part of the Clerking team, (a violinist to boot!), and one of the retired lawyers in the Meeting- they heard me out- and feel that what I am asking is very moderate, and reasonable. I am officially in contact with the Tribunal by email- had to give formal permission for that. Goulburn tomorrow- Denise if you are wondering, I have to go downstairs to make the phonecall you are expecting- will be there shortly!
> Norma- thank you, dear for your Concern! I am touched. Hip a bit painful as I sit- must go make some more porridge for supper! God Bless!


Wonderful, step one, check. 
I'm so glad that they agree that you are not asking anything unreasonable. Fingers and toes crossed for the Tribunal when it comes up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Everyone sound so excited to get on with their travels. Have fun & stay safe.
I have got the GS off to school & GD is watching Disneys Frozen, her new favorite show.when she got up, I told her to look outside, she immediately wanted to go build a snowman. Not enough snow for that but the deck is WHITE, yuk! Very nasty cold wind too. I had to dig around & find mitts & hat for GS for school as parents had not sent that, where did they grow up? 
Tomorrow I'm supposed to go to Edmonton for a meeting to do with the CanImpact( same thing I went to a toronto for), they had originally said all meetings by teleconference, so I hope not too many more trips. 
I'm signed up for a silk painting class for Sat.& Sun.
With all this going on, I didn't try to download Skype as I won't be home anyway. Either I have nothing do or everything at once
I will have to look forward to pictures.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad to hear the lawyer you consulted feels all your requests are quite reasonable. The tribunal will no doubt think so also. Have fun at the KAP down under, you deserve a fun break.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

This place is crackling with excitment :thumbup: :thumbup: Wow!! Lovely pictures and great joke. Internet is playing up so just saying.. everyone have a good time


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDD MORNING TEA PARTY GOERS. Mom and I are off and on our way to Ohio. Two hours late totally my bad(fault) I umm fell asleep before finishing my packing. Should get to defiance about 5ish.


Safe Journey!!!! Have fun for me too please.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Sellersburg. Had a lovely day visiting a yarn store and sitting by the Ohio river for a picnic and knitting. We are being thoroughly spoilt. Internet connection is not good, bit I'll try to get some photos on later. See a lot of you all tomorrow.


Sounds lovely and relaxing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Safe journey for all.
Julie, glad things are looking up.
Evelyn, happy Birthday.
Looking forward to pictures.
Hosting knitting today. Speaking at AA speakers meeting Saturday night. That just happens to be my AA birthday. 38 years.
Next week Loma Linda, four days of PT and off to Napa on Friday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It is always good to spread out the celebration! I tried to send my DDIL birthday wishes today, but sent them to Pacer instead! She wrote back that hers is not until the 24th! At least I got it in the right month!   :lol: We can start her celebrations this weekend! I'm all for it!


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!  GETTING CLOSER


Beautiful scenery too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> It's FOOOOOOOOGGGGGGG


Ewe, love fog, as long as we aren't driving in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was very heartening how the two men heard me out, and felt that what I am asking is reasonable. I am waiting to hear back from Hannah at the Tribunal- but with it being the long weekend, and I will be out of internet access for some of it- not expecting to hear much before Wednesday. The money issue has been corrected. I was going to have had porridge for tea again but with Denise coming early, I decided to brave the outside world with just my walking stick- found the European Take away I had noticed, and feasted on a falafel wrap with Tabouli, onion, tomato, cheese, chilli sauce and garlic- yum!


That does sound good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I am sooooooo sooooooo excited it's going to be awesome plus I enjoy road trips lots of fun to be had


I can't blame you, I love road trips also. Grand adventure. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Here are some more pictures of my sister and Motor Man's weekend adventure in Cape May.
> On their carrage tour, their driver gave them information about Cape May, NJ. The name was originally spelled "Mey" for a dutch explorer from the 1600's. The Cape May hotel was the first hotel in the city to have running water in the rooms. It was the first hotel to have an elevator on the East Coast and the second to have one in the country. Interesting facts!
> Enjoy!
> June


How lovely, I think I may have to talk David into that road trip one day in the not too distant future.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thought you might get a chuckle out of this funny from a blog I follow.
> Junek


 :XD:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Hope you all have a fun time at KAP and a safe trip back and forth to all who are traveling.


A gajillion dittos. Please post a lot of pictures!! I'll be wioth you in spirit.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO CLEVELAND 85 MILES


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO CLEVELAND 85 MILES


"Rollin' Rollin' Rollin"
Fair skies to you all!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Doesn't that look like a lovely place? I think I need to add it to my places to see list as well.



Poledra65 said:


> How lovely, I think I may have to talk David into that road trip one day in the not too distant future.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO 77 NOW


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Doesn't that look like a lovely place? I think I need to add it to my places to see list as well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKK IT'S OHIO SKY


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO 77 NOW


 :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKK IT'S OHIO SKY


You two are making great time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, no fog!!



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKK IT'S OHIO SKY


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well,safe travels everyone, I'm off to Marlas to do some cleaning, I want to get somethings done before she gets home, and if I don't get off here and off my butt I'll never accomplish anything. 
I did finish my felted baseball hat this morning, it only took me 2 days to knit, just got the felting done, now for it to dry, hopefully it looks good on. 
See you all later.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh yes we are I have a hot date to get to with a hot tub pool shower and bed tehe.



Poledra65 said:


> You two are making great time.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh yes and we're enjoying it greatly



RookieRetiree said:


> And, no fog!!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

PEOPLE IT'S NOW 55 TO CLEVELAND YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

44 MORE MILES TO GO


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> HI All...tried to get caught up, but still have 10 pages to go. I need to finish packing the food...and then off to the airport to get Pammie! HeeHee! SO excited. KAP is upon us! Finally! Safe journeys to all....hugs and prayers all 'round!


Wow that is exciting- I had forgotten all about Pammie going!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Here are some more pictures of my sister and Motor Man's weekend adventure in Cape May.
> On their carrage tour, their driver gave them information about Cape May, NJ. The name was originally spelled "Mey" for a dutch explorer from the 1600's. The Cape May hotel was the first hotel in the city to have running water in the rooms. It was the first hotel to have an elevator on the East Coast and the second to have one in the country. Interesting facts!
> Enjoy!
> June


There is also a Castle of Mey in the far north of Scotland that was one of the favourite homes of the old Queen Mother Queen Elizabeth. She had a wonderful garden there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful news!! So glad that you now have access to you money. :thumbup:


It is a good feeling to be able to eat!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have not used travelers cheques for years, the last time I took them to the US, when I tried to cash them I was looked at like I was insane, I had to go to a bank to get cash! I don't think they are used much now days.


LOL!! That's sure a good indication of how long it's been since I did any traveling. I should have realised since everything now is plastic and digital. I never use the ATM because I refuse to pay to use my own money. Of course, it would be different if I were in Julie's very difficult situation!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Even better news! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Now hopefully you won't have anymore difficulties on that front.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I sure hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful, step one, check.
> I'm so glad that they agree that you are not asking anything unreasonable. Fingers and toes crossed for the Tribunal when it comes up.


Thanks ever so Kaye!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKK IT'S OHIO SKY


Jamie, thank you so much for the pictures and the travel updates!!! Makes me feel as if I'm riding along with you and your mom!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad to hear the lawyer you consulted feels all your requests are quite reasonable. The tribunal will no doubt think so also. Have fun at the KAP down under, you deserve a fun break.


Just lost my reply- Bonnie into the ether- bummer- was saying I am enjoying being here incognito! Goulburn should be great- and Canberra! and Floriade the flower display they still have!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Safe journey for all.
> Julie, glad things are looking up.
> Evelyn, happy Birthday.
> Looking forward to pictures.
> ...


38 years dry! wow- you are one strong lady!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Your very welcome I am enjoying keeping everyone updated on how far we are gives me something to do along the way



jknappva said:


> Jamie, thank you so much for the pictures and the travel updates!!! Makes me feel as if I'm riding along with you and your mom!
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> LOL!! That's sure a good indication of how long it's been since I did any traveling. I should have realised since everything now is plastic and digital. I never use the ATM because I refuse to pay to use my own money. Of course, it would be different if I were in Julie's very difficult situation!
> Junek


that is why I prefer EFTPOS where possible- because the retailer picks up the charge.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Evelyn
DJ, you are doing a great job keeping us posted. Keep them coming as that makes us feel like we are there with you (as we would love to be).
Julie, you are in my prayers. SOOOOOOOOOOOO glad the money issue has been sorted out. Breaks my heart to think of you without nourishment. Prayers are being said for the Tribunal and for you and Fale to have time together.
June, wonderful pictures, as always.
Traveling mercies to all my precious friends. I know you will have a good time.
Havent been able to get on much. Between Angie, Jim, and Allyson I stay busy. Allyson has not been feeling well. He husband in flying in from the Congo tomorrow. I sure hope his job doesn't send him back out for a while. She runs herself ragged being the only parent to three when he is out of country working.
Linda, so glad your MRI returned with good report.
Sandi, thinking of you and Alan.
Gotta get busy here....again! I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty
JackLou...good to see you posting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Happy Birthday, Evelyn
> DJ, you are doing a great job keeping us posted. Keep them coming as that makes us feel like we are there with you (as we would love to be).
> Julie, you are in my prayers. SOOOOOOOOOOOO glad the money issue has been sorted out. Breaks my heart to think of you without nourishment. Prayers are being said for the Tribunal and for you and Fale to have time together.
> June, wonderful pictures, as always.
> ...


Always good to hear your news Betty! I would be very concerned about anyone in West Africa currently- hope all is well! 
And thanks for the prayers.
Love you too!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

just went through Cleveland yay


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you Julie,
All clean for knitting group except kitchen floor.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Whew made it through the tough spots now 80 miles on 480 to Toledo. Only two hours left YAY


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you Julie,
> All clean for knitting group except kitchen floor.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> This place is crackling with excitment :thumbup: :thumbup: Wow!! Lovely pictures and great joke. Internet is playing up so just saying.. everyone have a good time


It sounds just like kids before Christmas, and must feel a bit like it too! Everyone's so excited even those of us eavesdropping on the Palooza.
So pleased that your problems seem to be easing up, Julie. And the positive views of the legal experts re the Tribunal should put you more at ease and allow you to give your best and calmest account of yourself on the day. Now you must relax with friends at the down under "do" :lol: 
I will try to join in with Skype tomorrow evening if I'm awake. Meanwhile, hoping everyone is going to enjoy themselves either in person at the KAPs or at a distance by Internet and Skype. 
Best wishes to everyone for comfort in your travels, good health and interesting but stress-free lives.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> It sounds just like kids before Christmas, and must feel a bit like it too! Everyone's so excited even those of us eavesdropping on the Palooza.
> So pleased that your problems seem to be easing up, Julie. And the positive views of the legal experts re the Tribunal should put you more at ease and allow you to give your best and calmest account of yourself on the day. Now you must relax with friends at the down under "do" :lol:
> I will try to join in with Skype tomorrow evening if I'm awake. Meanwhile, hoping everyone is going to enjoy themselves either in person at the KAPs or at a distance by Internet and Skype.
> Best wishes to everyone for comfort in your travels, good health and interesting but stress-free lives.


I think it is better to be able to go in relaxed (with luck) rather than all tensed up. I got quite shaky during yesterday's talk with the two men. Took quite a bit to get my hands to stop shaking!
It would be great to see you on Skype! Do hope it won't be too late in your day!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Everyone sound so excited to get on with their travels. Have fun & stay safe.
> I have got the GS off to school & GD is watching Disneys Frozen, her new favorite show.when she got up, I told her to look outside, she immediately wanted to go build a snowman. Not enough snow for that but the deck is WHITE, yuk! Very nasty cold wind too. I had to dig around & find mitts & hat for GS for school as parents had not sent that, where did they grow up?
> Tomorrow I'm supposed to go to Edmonton for a meeting to do with the CanImpact( same thing I went to a toronto for), they had originally said all meetings by teleconference, so I hope not too many more trips.
> I'm signed up for a silk painting class for Sat.& Sun.
> ...


You sound rather busy! I hope the weather is better for your Edmonton meeting, and your Silk Painting classes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PJ...Thanks for keeping us updated on your travels.

I have talked with Gwen a few times today and their travels are going well also. I picked up the meat from the butcher shop today and the buns. Some buns are wheat and some are white. Now to get something to finish Matthew's white elephant gift that he is making and get fresh fruits and vegetables for the weekend. Then get to laundry, cutting fruits and vegetables and other fun things like cleaning out the vehicle and packing it for our journey. Wake up in the morning will be 4 AM for Matthew and probably earlier for me. That wake up time is not Matthew's normal only mine. He was so excited today as he donated 36 of his cards for a breast cancer fund raiser and 9 sets (1/2) of them were sold in less than 20 minutes. I was able to introduce him to some of my coworkers as the event was at my work. They love his drawings and were so excited to see his cards and buy them. What a treasure for him to see the pure enjoyment on other people's faces over his drawings. He might even see and hear more of that this weekend. It is nice to build his confidence and give him some pleasure in life. 

Nicho and Julie....Have a wonderful time visiting today. Can't wait to see pictures from down under KAP and hopefully meet up on skype. We will even get Matthew on skype if requested. Remember - being autistic - he is a man of few words but is excited for this weekend just like so many of us.

June...enjoy the journey and excitement this weekend. I know those who are unable to attend will be feeling the excitement right along with everyone else. 

Off to shop and get more done.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful Birthday wishes. I don't have plans for today other then relaxing.
If all goes well I plan to go to a Greek Festival this weekend with my DD and the GC. It has been a long time since I have been to one.
Since the weather is less sweltering I hope to start crocheting again soon. I have a purple minion toy to finish and then a baby blanket to get started on. I am considering doing up a bunch of bed dolls, purses/tote bags and toys to sell. I also have some clothing items I want to attempt for the kids. We shall see what comes about.

I too am looking forward to all the photos from the KAP's that are happening this weekend. I have missed you all so much.
So glad to hear of the good news coming from so many who have been on that long road of frustration. Continued prayers.
Those still going through hard times, I love you and keep you close in my prayers and thoughts.

Evelyn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope your SIL didn't run into any sick people in his travels, so scary with Ebola floating around.
I hope Allison is feeling better soon, always hard trying to keep up with everything when DH is away.


Bulldog said:


> Happy Birthday, Evelyn
> DJ, you are doing a great job keeping us posted. Keep them coming as that makes us feel like we are there with you (as we would love to be).
> Julie, you are in my prayers. SOOOOOOOOOOOO glad the money issue has been sorted out. Breaks my heart to think of you without nourishment. Prayers are being said for the Tribunal and for you and Fale to have time together.
> June, wonderful pictures, as always.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope you have a great birthday, I think I sent my wishes a day early, sorry.



EJS said:


> Thank you everyone for the wonderful Birthday wishes. I don't have plans for today other then relaxing.
> If all goes well I plan to go to a Greek Festival this weekend with my DD and the GC. It has been a long time since I have been to one.
> Since the weather is less sweltering I hope to start crocheting again soon. I have a purple minion toy to finish and then a baby blanket to get started on. I am considering doing up a bunch of bed dolls, purses/tote bags and toys to sell. I also have some clothing items I want to attempt for the kids. We shall see what comes about.
> 
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You are sure having a busy day, I hope you get some time to relax at KAP. Its great Matthews cards are selling so well, a real confidence builder for him, his drawings are so good I can see why they go fast.



pacer said:


> PJ...Thanks for keeping us updated on your travels.
> 
> I have talked with Gwen a few times today and their travels are going well also. I picked up the meat from the butcher shop today and the buns. Some buns are wheat and some are white. Now to get something to finish Matthew's white elephant gift that he is making and get fresh fruits and vegetables for the weekend. Then get to laundry, cutting fruits and vegetables and other fun things like cleaning out the vehicle and packing it for our journey. Wake up in the morning will be 4 AM for Matthew and probably earlier for me. That wake up time is not Matthew's normal only mine. He was so excited today as he donated 36 of his cards for a breast cancer fund raiser and 9 sets (1/2) of them were sold in less than 20 minutes. I was able to introduce him to some of my coworkers as the event was at my work. They love his drawings and were so excited to see his cards and buy them. What a treasure for him to see the pure enjoyment on other people's faces over his drawings. He might even see and hear more of that this weekend. It is nice to build his confidence and give him some pleasure in life.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> You sound rather busy! I hope the weather is better for your Edmonton meeting, and your Silk Painting classes.


Seems like everything happened at once but I'm sure the weather will not cause any problems with travel. Just a skif of snow but very cold north wind, just getting a reminder of where we live & whats to come :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> PJ...Thanks for keeping us updated on your travels.
> 
> I have talked with Gwen a few times today and their travels are going well also. I picked up the meat from the butcher shop today and the buns. Some buns are wheat and some are white. Now to get something to finish Matthew's white elephant gift that he is making and get fresh fruits and vegetables for the weekend. Then get to laundry, cutting fruits and vegetables and other fun things like cleaning out the vehicle and packing it for our journey. Wake up in the morning will be 4 AM for Matthew and probably earlier for me. That wake up time is not Matthew's normal only mine. He was so excited today as he donated 36 of his cards for a breast cancer fund raiser and 9 sets (1/2) of them were sold in less than 20 minutes. I was able to introduce him to some of my coworkers as the event was at my work. They love his drawings and were so excited to see his cards and buy them. What a treasure for him to see the pure enjoyment on other people's faces over his drawings. He might even see and hear more of that this weekend. It is nice to build his confidence and give him some pleasure in life.
> 
> ...


Good news that Gwen and Marianne are progressing well on their journey north, and Caren and Jamie not far to go now. it is just gone 5-30 am., here traffic is buzzing- the delivery trucks coming and going- I can hear people stirring in the house. We have a family with three live wire red head boys staying- my word, what energy they had stored up on the journey through from Goulburn- (yes more from that town)- their parents wisely wore them out at Darling Point Park, and they have slept soundly. They were having such fun on the stairs.- there are three storeys here. Denise may be up already too- I am not sure just how long her drive into the city will take- but am expecting her around nine.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

HALF HOUR LEFT YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems like everything happened at once but I'm sure the weather will not cause any problems with travel. Just a skif of snow but very cold north wind, just getting a reminder of where we live & whats to come :roll:


It feels like you can have 8 months of winter, from my perspective. Not sure if I could handle that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> HALF HOUR LEFT YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


I think you have been quite enjoying this, Jamie!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh yes I am it's quite delightful and it can make people who aren't able to make this trip be included in the going on of the journey there.



Lurker 2 said:


> I think you have been quite enjoying this, Jamie!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh yes I am it's quite delightful and it can make people who aren't able to make this trip be included in the going on of the journey there.



Lurker 2 said:


> I think you have been quite enjoying this, Jamie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Oh yes I am it's quite delightful and it can make people who aren't able to make this trip be included in the going on of the journey there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It also makes me realise just how big your country is- I will be experiencing size, too today- when I think of what a small fraction of NSW, we will actually be travelling!
Hoping Margaret and Maryanne are safe in the journey too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

> ..........,Speaking at AA speakers meeting Saturday night. That just happens to be my AA birthday. 38 years.


Well done you, that's a really long time!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKK IT'S OHIO SKY


You're not excited or anything are you? :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is also a Castle of Mey in the far north of Scotland that was one of the favourite homes of the old Queen Mother Queen Elizabeth. She had a wonderful garden there.


She was also born there.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Oh yes I am it's quite delightful and it can make people who aren't able to make this trip be included in the going on of the journey there.


Indeed you are! I can feel the excitement building from the other side of the pond! :thumbup:


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS MISSION ACCOMPLISHED. WE HAVE 10 MILES LEFT TO THE HOTEL



KateB said:


> Indeed you are! I can feel the excitement building from the other side of the pond! :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Jamie, what would we do without you. I am so excited just being there through your pictures. Thank you, so much, sweetie for doing this for us. We have our own little reporter!
Glad everyone is experiencing traveling mercies.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Your very welcome I am enjoying keeping everyone updated on how far we are gives me something to do along the way


Well, I'm sure enjoying your updates...keep 'um coming!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Whew made it through the tough spots now 80 miles on 480 to Toledo. Only two hours left YAY


Won't be long now until you can have that hot tub and bed!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> PJ...Thanks for keeping us updated on your travels.
> 
> I have talked with Gwen a few times today and their travels are going well also. I picked up the meat from the butcher shop today and the buns. Some buns are wheat and some are white. Now to get something to finish Matthew's white elephant gift that he is making and get fresh fruits and vegetables for the weekend. Then get to laundry, cutting fruits and vegetables and other fun things like cleaning out the vehicle and packing it for our journey. Wake up in the morning will be 4 AM for Matthew and probably earlier for me. That wake up time is not Matthew's normal only mine. He was so excited today as he donated 36 of his cards for a breast cancer fund raiser and 9 sets (1/2) of them were sold in less than 20 minutes. I was able to introduce him to some of my coworkers as the event was at my work. They love his drawings and were so excited to see his cards and buy them. What a treasure for him to see the pure enjoyment on other people's faces over his drawings. He might even see and hear more of that this weekend. It is nice to build his confidence and give him some pleasure in life.
> 
> ...


How wonderful that Matthew got a chance to see how much his cards are appreciated and the joy they bring. He's very gifted and I hope it does build his confidence. And this weekend at the KAP will just add to that since everyone will be delighted to see him and his artwork!
I'm as excited about the gathering as I would be if I were attending.
I'm a good armchair participant!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> HALF HOUR LEFT YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


Into the home stretch!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Oh yes I am it's quite delightful and it can make people who aren't able to make this trip be included in the going on of the journey there.


And I appreciate it because I do feel as if I'm traveling along with you! Now if I could share that hot tub, too!! ROFL!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSS MISSION ACCOMPLISHED. WE HAVE 10 MILES LEFT TO THE HOTEL


And a shorter time to that hot tub and bed!! But I bet your mom drags you out so you don't get to that bed so early!!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> She was also born there.


I read a biography of her ages ago- but obviously failed to remember that- I do recall seeing the castle in 1955.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Julie,

Some great news from you. I'm so glad you heard from one bank, and the response from the meeting sounds very positive to me. Have a wonderful time with KTP sisters. Isn't it good the tribunal meeting came before the KtP get together? Now you can just relax and enjoy it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> EJS - Happy Birthday!!!! Love the card, Kate!


Ditto from me!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie,
> 
> Some great news from you. I'm so glad you heard from one bank, and the response from the meeting sounds very positive to me. Have a wonderful time with KTP sisters. Isn't it good the tribunal meeting came before the KtP get together? Now you can just relax and enjoy it.


AMEN!!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

machriste said:


> Ditto from me!


Me too


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Safe journey for all.
> Julie, glad things are looking up.
> Evelyn, happy Birthday.
> Looking forward to pictures.
> ...


Wow! 38 years! That is just wonderful. Congratulations to you!!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

We made it to Defiance! Called Gwen - meeting the gang at 7 for dinner - It has begun!!!! Paula


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I went to my Oncologist today (an hours drive away) and I am doing well. Praises! Ran some errands on the way home and was unaware that we are under a storm alert. I had a lot of wind coming home and was home about 15 minutes before the rain began. Right now it is stroming very hard. There is damage in the area. We are high and dry. We need the rain so badly that I won't fuss.
So happy for Julie that she is on the road to getting her situation under control. I understand being caught without local money. Don't ask how I know. Prayers still for the family situation.
Also hoping for safe travels for those at Definance. Hope you have a super wonderful time.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to share a photo of what I've been playing with the past couple of days:
> 
> The large jar has spaghetti sauce; the short wide jar is onion marmalade, the small jelly jjar is seafood cocktail sauce and the pint jar is BBQ sauce. I also have quite a few jelly jars full of salsa!


~~~~Very Nice covers! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We made it to Defiance! Called Gwen - meeting the gang at 7 for dinner - It has begun!!!! Paula


So glad to hear the gathering has begun!! That makes it sound like a coven, doesn't it?! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I went to my Oncologist today (an hours drive away) and I am doing well. Praises! Ran some errands on the way home and was unaware that we are under a storm alert. I had a lot of wind coming home and was home about 15 minutes before the rain began. Right now it is stroming very hard. There is damage in the area. We are high and dry. We need the rain so badly that I won't fuss.
> So happy for Julie that she is on the road to getting her situation under control. I understand being caught without local money. Don't ask how I know. Prayers still for the family situation.
> Also hoping for safe travels for those at Definance. Hope you have a super wonderful time.


So glad you got home safely before the rain. Wonderful news from your oncologist!! So glad you're in good health.
How is Ray doing?
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Still blocking.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Mom and I have been here since 4:15 we're starving to death glad to know the time and that someone has heard from them I was starting to worry.



Grandmapaula said:


> We made it to Defiance! Called Gwen - meeting the gang at 7 for dinner - It has begun!!!! Paula


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I went to my Oncologist today (an hours drive away) and I am doing well. Praises!
> 
> Praises indeed!! So happy for your good news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Oh yes we are I have a hot date to get to with a hot tub pool shower and bed tehe.


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 38 years dry! wow- you are one strong lady!


I agree!! Fantastic Joy!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Always good to hear your news Betty! I would be very concerned about anyone in West Africa currently- hope all is well!
> And thanks for the prayers.
> Love you too!


That is a bit scary. Hopefully he will be able to stay home for a bit before going back out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> PJ...Thanks for keeping us updated on your travels.
> 
> I have talked with Gwen a few times today and their travels are going well also. I picked up the meat from the butcher shop today and the buns. Some buns are wheat and some are white. Now to get something to finish Matthew's white elephant gift that he is making and get fresh fruits and vegetables for the weekend. Then get to laundry, cutting fruits and vegetables and other fun things like cleaning out the vehicle and packing it for our journey. Wake up in the morning will be 4 AM for Matthew and probably earlier for me. That wake up time is not Matthew's normal only mine. He was so excited today as he donated 36 of his cards for a breast cancer fund raiser and 9 sets (1/2) of them were sold in less than 20 minutes. I was able to introduce him to some of my coworkers as the event was at my work. They love his drawings and were so excited to see his cards and buy them. What a treasure for him to see the pure enjoyment on other people's faces over his drawings. He might even see and hear more of that this weekend. It is nice to build his confidence and give him some pleasure in life.
> 
> ...


That's so great for Matthew, and I'm sure it is great for his confidence. :thumbup: 
Have a safe journey in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you everyone for the wonderful Birthday wishes. I don't have plans for today other then relaxing.
> If all goes well I plan to go to a Greek Festival this weekend with my DD and the GC. It has been a long time since I have been to one.
> Since the weather is less sweltering I hope to start crocheting again soon. I have a purple minion toy to finish and then a baby blanket to get started on. I am considering doing up a bunch of bed dolls, purses/tote bags and toys to sell. I also have some clothing items I want to attempt for the kids. We shall see what comes about.
> 
> ...


The Greek festival sounds interesting, hope you are able to go, we won't turn down any pictures you might take.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Oh yes I am it's quite delightful and it can make people who aren't able to make this trip be included in the going on of the journey there.


 
And it makes is even more exciting and interesting for those of us not attending in person this year. Thank you bunches.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We made it to Defiance! Called Gwen - meeting the gang at 7 for dinner - It has begun!!!! Paula


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Watch out Defiance! LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I went to my Oncologist today (an hours drive away) and I am doing well. Praises! Ran some errands on the way home and was unaware that we are under a storm alert. I had a lot of wind coming home and was home about 15 minutes before the rain began. Right now it is stroming very hard. There is damage in the area. We are high and dry. We need the rain so badly that I won't fuss.
> So happy for Julie that she is on the road to getting her situation under control. I understand being caught without local money. Don't ask how I know. Prayers still for the family situation.
> Also hoping for safe travels for those at Definance. Hope you have a super wonderful time.


Fantastic news!!!! YAY! 
Glad you didn't get caught in the middle of a mess with the storm warning and all. Hope you get all the rain you want but no damage.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Went and had dinner just got back to the hotel. Now to put my swimsuit on and go to the pool and hot tub.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Went and had dinner just got back to the hotel. Now to put my swimsuit on and go to the pool and hot tub.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew has been having fun reading PM's from a few of you and he was even mentioned indirectly on facebook. The owner of the Huskie, that Matthew drew, met him today for the 1st time. She was so pleased to meet him so she posted the drawing again and told of her pleasure in meeting the artist. He is such a blessing. In the midst of the many challenges he faces in life, he is truly a blessing. He is excited for this weekend which brings great joy to me. As soon as he is done with dinner, he will start prepping some of the vegetables for a tray to put out tomorrow. It took us more than an hour to find a watermelon. That has caused a delay in today's schedule as well as a doctor's appointment for him today which was only scheduled yesterday. Disruptions are a part of our life and we just adjust as they happen. Not as easy for Matthew. He has to know his schedule. He got a bit perturbed with the nurse when she called him back before his paperwork was complete. She waited when I motioned to her to wait. The rest of the appointment got better so she was cool with him. Appointment was for him to renew his prescription which he will need next week. We have enough for the weekend which is good.

Time to get back to my tasks. Glad those traveling today have arrived. Now for the many others traveling tomorrow, praying for safe travels for all of us. GPS says it is 2 hours to the hotel. That makes it less to Sam's which will be my first stop. I hope someone will be home to let me put things in the refrigerator. What a kind and caring family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, you guys are getting an early start...by my count, you, Carol, Pam, Caren, Jamie, Gwen and Marianne are all there. Anyone else starting the party early?



Grandmapaula said:


> We made it to Defiance! Called Gwen - meeting the gang at 7 for dinner - It has begun!!!! Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

A good report from the oncologist is always a good thing!! So glad to hear that and you missed the storm getting home. We're supposed to have the storms for our trip tomorrow so we're heading out early to make up for any delays due to weather.



Railyn said:


> I went to my Oncologist today (an hours drive away) and I am doing well. Praises! Ran some errands on the way home and was unaware that we are under a storm alert. I had a lot of wind coming home and was home about 15 minutes before the rain began. Right now it is stroming very hard. There is damage in the area. We are high and dry. We need the rain so badly that I won't fuss.
> So happy for Julie that she is on the road to getting her situation under control. I understand being caught without local money. Don't ask how I know. Prayers still for the family situation.
> Also hoping for safe travels for those at Definance. Hope you have a super wonderful time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy,that's a fantastic accomplishment...congrats and well worth celebrating.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

The air is just electrified with excitement!!! I can't wait.


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> HALF HOUR LEFT YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Today is EJS's birthday...Many Happy Returns Evelyn!


~~~Happy Happy birthday! Enjoy the day! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm jumping in for a quick minute. The forecast for Defiance Ohio Friday is 69 & 42 with 90% chance of thunderstorms. Saturday is 59 & 40 with a 20% chance of rain!!!! Chilly forecast but lots drier! Yay! I have breakfast this morning and pick up a script, then home to get the last minutes things ready to go. Have a great day. Hugs & prayers.


~~~Similar, but a bit better odds than the forecast I found earlier this week. Let's hope for continued better numbers. It rained like crazy tonight just as we went to dinner....got pretty wet! Hope that is tomorrow's rain....today.
Drive safely!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Made it safely home. Stopped and saw my niece's family (ex sil and her hubby, plus the kids). We had a good chat and a good feeling that they are all handling things as week as can be expected. She talked to the coroner yesterday. It was as she had thought. This will most likely proceed to a wrongful death suit. It was so preventable! Can't talk about the circumstance yet. Please keep them in your prayers. Will be a tough month until the memorial service. 

Have a couple errands to do in the morning so will be at the hotel in the early afternoon at the latest. 

Glad several have made it safely to Defiance. Safe travels to the ones starting out in the morning. Be safe. Jamie, enjoy the hot tub.

Off to get things done before an 8 am appointment. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Joy,that's a fantastic accomplishment...congrats and well worth celebrating.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I went to my Oncologist today (an hours drive away) and I am doing well. Praises! Ran some errands on the way home and was unaware that we are under a storm alert. I had a lot of wind coming home and was home about 15 minutes before the rain began. Right now it is stroming very hard. There is damage in the area. We are high and dry. We need the rain so badly that I won't fuss.
> So happy for Julie that she is on the road to getting her situation under control. I understand being caught without local money. Don't ask how I know. Prayers still for the family situation.
> Also hoping for safe travels for those at Definance. Hope you have a super wonderful time.


Great news.(oncologist) Hope the storm doesn't get too bad.
We had crazy wind here today & a little snow but it has melted thank goodness.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, you guys are getting an early start...by my count, you, Carol, Pam, Caren, Jamie, Gwen and Marianne are all there. Anyone else starting the party early?


The fun is starting early :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Great news Julie!

Hope you made it safely Jamie and Caren, and Carol and Pammie. We will be there about noon tomorrow. We are in Rossford now. Still more to catch up on but meds are kicking in and I'm getting sleepy. 

Tami


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thought you might get a chuckle out of this funny from a blog I follow.
> Junek


~~~That is good! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hinkle, how tragic. Will certainly keep your niece in my prayers.
Marilyn, wonderful news.
Got two disclosures finished today.
So excited for all of you and love the pics and updates.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a good feeling to be able to eat!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is better to be able to go in relaxed (with luck) rather than all tensed up. I got quite shaky during yesterday's talk with the two men. Took quite a bit to get my hands to stop shaking!
> It would be great to see you on Skype! Do hope it won't be too late in your day!


~~~Find that ball of yarn!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for congratulations on my AA Birthday.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew is attempting to get the outline on the watermelon tonight so he can carve it in the morning. Getting ready for a short nap tonight and then back at things before we leave. I got some of the vegetables cut up and will finish them in the morning and then cut some fruit. Half of our stuff is packed in the vehicle and then it started raining so stopped for the night.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Made it safely home. Stopped and saw my niece's family (ex sil and her hubby, plus the kids). We had a good chat and a good feeling that they are all handling things as week as can be expected. She talked to the coroner yesterday. It was as she had thought. This will most likely proceed to a wrongful death suit. It was so preventable! Can't talk about the circumstance yet. Please keep them in your prayers. Will be a tough month until the memorial service.
> 
> Have a couple errands to do in the morning so will be at the hotel in the early afternoon at the latest.
> 
> ...


~~~Prayers are winging


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for congratulations on my AA Birthday.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

So excited for you all. Keep us all posted. Can't wait until we start seeing pictures . Have fun and all stay safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Made it safely home. Stopped and saw my niece's family (ex sil and her hubby, plus the kids). We had a good chat and a good feeling that they are all handling things as week as can be expected. She talked to the coroner yesterday. It was as she had thought. This will most likely proceed to a wrongful death suit. It was so preventable! Can't talk about the circumstance yet. Please keep them in your prayers. Will be a tough month until the memorial service.
> 
> Have a couple errands to do in the morning so will be at the hotel in the early afternoon at the latest.
> 
> ...


So sad, will certainly keep you all in prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I picked up a cold somewhere and since cinnamon and honey seem to be the best thing, and I have cinnamon creamed honey in the cupboard, I had a tablespoon of that and then several cups of tea with honey. I have linden street lemon that is really good, now I'm on Cold Tea P.M. and took some cold meds. Hoping I can kick it out before it gets really started.  
Have a great night all, see you in the morning. Hopefully Marla will be back tomorrow, I'll know in the morning for sure, if I'm to pick her up tomorrow or Saturday. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I picked up a cold somewhere and since cinnamon and honey seem to be the best thing, and I have cinnamon creamed honey in the cupboard, I had a tablespoon of that and then several cups of tea with honey. I have linden street lemon that is really good, now I'm on Cold Tea P.M. and took some cold meds. Hoping I can kick it out before it gets really started.
> Have a great night all, see you in the morning. Hopefully Marla will be back tomorrow, I'll know in the morning for sure, if I'm to pick her up tomorrow or Saturday.
> Sweet dreams.


Hope you sleep well and feel better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am SOOO excited! Oldest DD just called and yesterday her fiancé asked her why she had picked May to get married. She said she was afraid that if she had said any soon he would freak out. He said no, he was ready now so.......they are getting married Oct. 25th. Just waiting to hear from minister friend of theirs as to if he is available that day. DD said as soon as I get back from KAP she wants me to go looking for a short dress for her to wear and that youngest DD will be her brides maid. They are going to have just a very small intimate ceremony in the sunroom of future MIL's home. Woohoo!!!


Wow how exciting-things not going to settle down just yet are they?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I actually popped in quickly to say we are all here. Julie and Denise have arrived in Goulburn. We have had a lovely cauliflower soup that Denise made- she might even post it on a TP soon now that knows how delicious it is,
Julie is having a rest and we are all internetting and talking as we go. 
I'm told Kate is starting early so all photos can go on one TP so I will withhold photos till then. 
And now we are about to have coffee and cake here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Be careful and get there safely. See you soon and am anxious to meet Matthew.



pacer said:


> Matthew is attempting to get the outline on the watermelon tonight so he can carve it in the morning. Getting ready for a short nap tonight and then back at things before we leave. I got some of the vegetables cut up and will finish them in the morning and then cut some fruit. Half of our stuff is packed in the vehicle and then it started raining so stopped for the night.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad to hear that you've all met up -- cauliflower soup sounds wonderful. Just the thing we need as the days get colder.

It's pretty stormy here at present and it's wreaking havoc with my sinuses...time to get the fever few supplement going again...it's that time of year where I would normally get many migraines with the biometric pressure changes. Need to keep this one at bay.

Kaye, sorry to hear you're down with a cold. DH has had one for the last 6-7 days and it's settled in his chest and just won't go away. He's being doctored with the honey cinnamon cough concoction and he feels better, but the coughing is bothering his sleep. He has instructions to see the doctor if he's not better tomorrow.



darowil said:


> I actually popped in quickly to say we are all here. Julie and Denise have arrived in Goulburn. We have had a lovely cauliflower soup that Denise made- she might even post it on a TP soon now that knows how delicious it is,
> Julie is having a rest and we are all internetting and talking as we go.
> I'm told Kate is starting early so all photos can go on one TP so I will withhold photos till then.
> And now we are about to have coffee and cake here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad to hear that you've all met up -- cauliflower soup sounds wonderful. Just the thing we need as the days get colder.

It's pretty stormy here at present and it's wreaking havoc with my sinuses...time to get the fever few supplement going again...it's that time of year where I would normally get many migraines with the biometric pressure changes. Need to keep this one at bay.

Kaye, sorry to hear you're down with a cold. DH has had one for the last 6-7 days and it's settled in his chest and just won't go away. He's being doctored with the honey cinnamon cough concoction and he feels better, but the coughing is bothering his sleep. He has instructions to see the doctor if he's not better tomorrow.



darowil said:


> I actually popped in quickly to say we are all here. Julie and Denise have arrived in Goulburn. We have had a lovely cauliflower soup that Denise made- she might even post it on a TP soon now that knows how delicious it is,
> Julie is having a rest and we are all internetting and talking as we go.
> I'm told Kate is starting early so all photos can go on one TP so I will withhold photos till then.
> And now we are about to have coffee and cake here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Sam, glad you are back on line and the arm isn't painful.
> 
> Loved the discussion on the different cities' traffic.
> Kathy


I often thought of many of you as i was driving round Canberra- they had a lt of roundabouts, which kept the traffic flowing well. They really are effective- well until you get a couple of people who don't know how to use them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad to hear that you've all met up -- cauliflower soup sounds wonderful. Just the thing we need as the days get colder.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> ANd I am now the only one awake! And if I nap I won't sleep tonight so I will stay awake.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We made it to Defiance! Called Gwen - meeting the gang at 7 for dinner - It has begun!!!! Paula


You lucky, lucky people! :mrgreen:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I went to my Oncologist today (an hours drive away) and I am doing well. Praises!


Brilliant news!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Still blocking.


Looks great! Love the colours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Good morning all from an Autumnal Guernsey. I've just caught up on the latest from the KTP, and am pleased to see that the various travellers are arriving safely, others getting good medical results, celebrating birthdays (many happy returns, Evelyn) and 38!!! Years of alcohol free living (a great achievement, Sassafrass). So sorry to read of your neice's loss, Kehinkle. 
Busy days ahead for everyone, including me, so I will have to get up! Have fun everyone and "see you later"


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ?
> It looks beautiful out this morning, quite warm, 10C/50F but the forcast is for snow tomorrow & a high of 2C/36F yuk!
> 
> :roll: :roll:


And the other day when I went out in the morning I thought it was fun as it was just under 0C- (freezing point). Some frosty leaves. But in Adelaide we don't get that cold so fun for me


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear that you've all met up -- cauliflower soup sounds wonderful. Just the thing we need as the days get colder.
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Not to many people awake right now. I am like a kid at Christmas, I only slept for about 2 hours last night and now back at it trying to get things together. Matthew was getting tired last night so I helped him with part of his watermelon work. He did the most difficult and left the easier part for me. Still more to be done on it. I will wake him soon to finish it as I get fruit cut up and ready to travel.

Happy to hear that the down under group has gathered. I hope your day is just as wonderful as I feel ours will be as well. 

Rookie...I noticed that you are probably just as excited and not getting much sleep tonight as well. I haven't seen Sam posting so I am hoping he is getting some rest. The rain seems to have let up. I am hoping to not get soaked with the finishing of loading the car. 

I am looking forward to seeing everyone later today. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Here are some more pictures of my sister and Motor Man's weekend adventure in Cape May.
> On their carrage tour, their driver gave them information about Cape May, NJ. The name was originally spelled "Mey" for a dutch explorer from the 1600's. The Cape May hotel was the first hotel in the city to have running water in the rooms. It was the first hotel to have an elevator on the East Coast and the second to have one in the country. Interesting facts!
> Enjoy!
> June


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Awesome photos. Love the soda fountain shop.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe your DH should try some onions on his chest. Sounds crazy but works miracles.


RookieRetiree said:


> Glad to hear that you've all met up -- cauliflower soup sounds wonderful. Just the thing we need as the days get colder.
> 
> It's pretty stormy here at present and it's wreaking havoc with my sinuses...time to get the fever few supplement going again...it's that time of year where I would normally get many migraines with the biometric pressure changes. Need to keep this one at bay.
> 
> Kaye, sorry to hear you're down with a cold. DH has had one for the last 6-7 days and it's settled in his chest and just won't go away. He's being doctored with the honey cinnamon cough concoction and he feels better, but the coughing is bothering his sleep. He has instructions to see the doctor if he's not better tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I often thought of many of you as i was driving round Canberra- they had a lt of roundabouts, which kept the traffic flowing well. They really are effective- well until you get a couple of people who don't know how to use them.


That would be me :roll: , I hate those things!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I actually popped in quickly to say we are all here. Julie and Denise have arrived in Goulburn. We have had a lovely cauliflower soup that Denise made- she might even post it on a TP soon now that knows how delicious it is,
> Julie is having a rest and we are all internetting and talking as we go.
> I'm told Kate is starting early so all photos can go on one TP so I will withhold photos till then.
> And now we are about to have coffee and cake here.


I hope you have a lovely visit.

Just a quick pop in while I eat my toast before off to Edmonton. I really don't like getting up at what my friend called 0 dark hundred. 515 am, totally dark & -6C/21F brrr.

I hope those in Defiance have a great time & the weather isn't too ugly. TTL.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> Wow! 38 years! That is just wonderful. Congratulations to you!!!


That is great and lots of gold stars for you. That must have been hard work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Railyn said:


> I went to my Oncologist today (an hours drive away) and I am doing well. Praises!


I am so pleased at your good news

:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Made it safely home. Stopped and saw my niece's family (ex sil and her hubby, plus the kids). We had a good chat and a good feeling that they are all handling things as week as can be expected. She talked to the coroner yesterday. It was as she had thought. This will most likely proceed to a wrongful death suit. It was so preventable! Can't talk about the circumstance yet. Please keep them in your prayers. Will be a tough month until the memorial service.
> 
> Kathy


Prayers winging their way.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have really enjoyed reading all the posts about travelling. I appreciate everyones efforts thank you so much. It makes me feel part of it all :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> HALF HOUR LEFT YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


Woo Hoo! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> How wonderful that Matthew got a chance to see how much his cards are appreciated and the joy they bring. He's very gifted and I hope it does build his confidence. And this weekend at the KAP will just add to that since everyone will be delighted to see him and his artwork!
> I'm as excited about the gathering as I would be if I were attending.
> I'm a good armchair participant!!!
> Junek


Ditto.... and me too.  Will you be skyping June?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I went to my Oncologist today (an hours drive away) and I am doing well. Praises! Ran some errands on the way home and was unaware that we are under a storm alert. I had a lot of wind coming home and was home about 15 minutes before the rain began. Right now it is stroming very hard. There is damage in the area. We are high and dry. We need the rain so badly that I won't fuss.
> So happy for Julie that she is on the road to getting her situation under control. I understand being caught without local money. Don't ask how I know. Prayers still for the family situation.
> Also hoping for safe travels for those at Definance. Hope you have a super wonderful time.


Yay, more good news. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So glad to hear the gathering has begun!! That makes it sound like a coven, doesn't it?! LOL!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Joy,that's a fantastic accomplishment...congrats and well worth celebrating.


It sure is! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I actually popped in quickly to say we are all here. Julie and Denise have arrived in Goulburn. We have had a lovely cauliflower soup that Denise made- she might even post it on a TP soon now that knows how delicious it is,
> Julie is having a rest and we are all internetting and talking as we go.
> I'm told Kate is starting early so all photos can go on one TP so I will withhold photos till then.
> And now we are about to have coffee and cake here.


Yay! Enjoy yourselves. HUGS


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Hampton Inn, Defiance Ohio!!!!!! Where it has given us the traditional Ohio welcome for KAP, a lovely thunder and lightening storm last night. It is continuing to rain as of now. My new phone is not playing nice at all and doesn't let me post photos to KTP because of the new improved camera. I will figure it out. I n the meantime I am delegating that job to Jamie.  I will post pictures from my laptop when I have it. 

Today's coffee, I am being a bit lazy and have slept in. The view out the window about 7:30 this morning. 

Healing thoughts and hugs for everyone. Have a fabulously wonderful week end.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Hampton Inn, Defiance Ohio!!!!!! Where it has given us the traditional Ohio welcome for KAP, a lovely thunder and lightening storm last night. It is continuing to rain as of now. My new phone is not playing nice at all and doesn't let me post photos to KTP because of the new improved camera. I will figure it out. I n the meantime I am delegating that job to Jamie.  I will post pictures from my laptop when I have it.
> 
> Today's coffee, I am being a bit lazy and have slept in. The view out the window about 7:30 this morning.
> 
> Healing thoughts and hugs for everyone. Have a fabulously wonderful week end.


And let the fun begin! I hope it stops raining soon for you all. 10pm here and I am hoping to join skype when I wake up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Hampton Inn, Defiance Ohio!!!!!! Where it has given us the traditional Ohio welcome for KAP, a lovely thunder and lightening storm last night. It is continuing to rain as of now. My new phone is not playing nice at all and doesn't let me post photos to KTP because of the new improved camera. I will figure it out. I n the meantime I am delegating that job to Jamie.  I will post pictures from my laptop when I have it.
> 
> Today's coffee, I am being a bit lazy and have slept in. The view out the window about 7:30 this morning.


Great coffee and great photos! Thank you.

:thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Made it safely home. Stopped and saw my niece's family (ex sil and her hubby, plus the kids). We had a good chat and a good feeling that they are all handling things as week as can be expected. She talked to the coroner yesterday. It was as she had thought. This will most likely proceed to a wrongful death suit. It was so preventable! Can't talk about the circumstance yet. Please keep them in your prayers. Will be a tough month until the memorial service.
> 
> Have a couple errands to do in the morning so will be at the hotel in the early afternoon at the latest.
> 
> ...


It's always hard to have to wait for closure. I'll keep them in my prayers. I know the KAP will be welcome for you to bring some cheer.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for congratulations on my AA Birthday.


It's accomplishment that I'm know you're proud of, as you should be.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Sellersberg. Up bright and early and excited about our trip to Defiance. Will be sorry to leave our dear friends here, we have been so spoilt.
rookie and SIL see you in Indianapolis and the rest at the KAP. Hugs to rest of you around the world. Londy and Purple


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto.... and me too.  Will you be skyping June?


Probably not. I'll be gone part of the day and I don't think my cheap tablet will accept Skype. But I'm looking forward to keeping up with pictures and posts!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Hampton Inn, Defiance Ohio!!!!!! Where it has given us the traditional Ohio welcome for KAP, a lovely thunder and lightening storm last night. It is continuing to rain as of now. My new phone is not playing nice at all and doesn't let me post photos to KTP because of the new improved camera. I will figure it out. I n the meantime I am delegating that job to Jamie.  I will post pictures from my laptop when I have it.
> 
> Today's coffee, I am being a bit lazy and have slept in. The view out the window about 7:30 this morning.
> 
> Healing thoughts and hugs for everyone. Have a fabulously wonderful week end.


Good morning, Caren! It's great to share morning coffee with you from Defiance. Jamie did a fantastic job yesterday keeping us stay-at-homes updated on your trip.
Hope the rain clears up this morning.
Junek


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDD MOOOOOOOOORRRRRRNNNNNNNNIIIIIIINNNNNNNNGGGG KTP GOERS How are we all this morning? Just finished breakfast, now I am checking in with you all. Looks like it is going to be a wet wet day but it will be an oh so fun fun fun day, lots and lots to do. Hope you have as wonderful a day as we shall have :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDD MOOOOOOOOORRRRRRNNNNNNNNIIIIIIINNNNNNNNGGGG KTP GOERS How are we all this morning? Just finished breakfast, now I am checking in with you all. Looks like it is going to be a wet wet day but it will be an oh so fun fun fun day, lots and lots to do. Hope you have as wonderful a day as we shall have :-D


Good mornin, Jamie. If I didn't know better, I'd think you're excited. So good to see so much exuberance. I know a little bit of wet won't dampen your parade!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Just a quick "pop-in" to wish you all a very happy KAP! 

I am still without a computer and don't know when I will have the funds to get another one. 

Sam hope you are able to function better.

My love to all and have a great KAP!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hope you sleep well and feel better.


Thank you, I do, a little drippy and stuff in the nose, and my eyes are watering right now, but I'll take an allergy pill and some cold meds since I have to go to the Denver Airport to pick up Marla in just a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I actually popped in quickly to say we are all here. Julie and Denise have arrived in Goulburn. We have had a lovely cauliflower soup that Denise made- she might even post it on a TP soon now that knows how delicious it is,
> Julie is having a rest and we are all internetting and talking as we go.
> I'm told Kate is starting early so all photos can go on one TP so I will withhold photos till then.
> And now we are about to have coffee and cake here.


Oh wonderful that you've all caught up and are enjoying things. Love cauliflower soup.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad to hear that you've all met up -- cauliflower soup sounds wonderful. Just the thing we need as the days get colder.
> 
> It's pretty stormy here at present and it's wreaking havoc with my sinuses...time to get the fever few supplement going again...it's that time of year where I would normally get many migraines with the biometric pressure changes. Need to keep this one at bay.
> 
> Kaye, sorry to hear you're down with a cold. DH has had one for the last 6-7 days and it's settled in his chest and just won't go away. He's being doctored with the honey cinnamon cough concoction and he feels better, but the coughing is bothering his sleep. He has instructions to see the doctor if he's not better tomorrow.


Thankfully, I haven't really started coughing, mostly sneezing last night, going to go get some cinnamon honey in me before I hit the road.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Hampton Inn, Defiance Ohio!!!!!! Where it has given us the traditional Ohio welcome for KAP, a lovely thunder and lightening storm last night. It is continuing to rain as of now. My new phone is not playing nice at all and doesn't let me post photos to KTP because of the new improved camera. I will figure it out. I n the meantime I am delegating that job to Jamie.  I will post pictures from my laptop when I have it.
> 
> Today's coffee, I am being a bit lazy and have slept in. The view out the window about 7:30 this morning.
> 
> Healing thoughts and hugs for everyone. Have a fabulously wonderful week end.


Yuck on the rain, but it does look pretty out the window. 
Coffee, I need to go get myself some coffee too. 
Have a great day. 
Vacays are for sleeping in. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDD MOOOOOOOOORRRRRRNNNNNNNNIIIIIIINNNNNNNNGGGG KTP GOERS How are we all this morning? Just finished breakfast, now I am checking in with you all. Looks like it is going to be a wet wet day but it will be an oh so fun fun fun day, lots and lots to do. Hope you have as wonderful a day as we shall have :-D


Good Morning Jamie!!!! Have fun for me too please.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off, have to head to Denver in just a bit, have a great day all and I'll check in when I can.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Looking forward to pics and posts from KAP.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, all--busy again, dagnabbit, so tried to read fast but am sure I missed things. Anyhow, have a blast--I'll be thinking of you and waiting for photos. Don't think I'll be able to make the Skype session but will be there in spirit. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Getting near Ohio. Good weather till now. Just started raining but can still see so not bad. Probably get there closer to 5 pm


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Early as promised, here is the new KTP.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-290017-1.html#6137674

Please join me there.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am all caught up here and am ready for the new ktp.

My computer has been doing funny things yesterday and the day before, all is sorted now.

So excited for all joining in on the kap in Ohio as well as down under.

Julie-I am over the moon for you dear. I knew they would hear you out and I am ever so glad they did. (((hugs))).

Off I go to switch the laundry and check out the new ktp.

Started raining this afternoon and the wind really picked up as well.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Somebody was sneaky with the meeting with Rookie


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thought you might get a chuckle out of this funny from a blog I follow.
Junek

Sister's pictures are great,June. The soda fountain REALLY brought back memories. I got a kick out of the cat with the penguins.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Safe journey for all.
Julie, glad things are looking up.
Evelyn, happy Birthday.
Looking forward to pictures.
Hosting knitting today. Speaking at AA speakers meeting Saturday night. That just happens to be my AA birthday. 38 years.
Next week Loma Linda, four days of PT and off to Napa on Friday

I am so proud of you, Joy. 38 years! God Bless Your Sweet Heart.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

It is a good feeling to be able to eat!

And we are thrilled you are able to eat, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> It is a good feeling to be able to eat!
> 
> And we are thrilled you are able to eat, Julie!


Especially lucky- taken out for tea last night (Thai) and Margaret and Denise are feeding us well.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I appreciate your concern Bonnie. She has a teenager, one in the first grade and one in the fifth grade (who is adhd) We try and help her as much as we can but I look forward to the day when her husband is able to stop going out of country to pay the bills. She is so sweet and everything she does is for those kids. I could strangle them when they bring her to tears. Jim has to step in and be the father figure when Stephen is out of town. The teenager lives with us during the week in order to go to a better school. Jim is 71 and I am 69. Too old to be dealing with kids and teenagers. LOL!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

HALF HOUR LEFT YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
Jamie, you are making this so much fun for me! I am watching for all your posts. Betty


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I went to my Oncologist today (an hours drive away) and I am doing well. Praises! Ran some errands on the way home and was unaware that we are under a storm alert. I had a lot of wind coming home and was home about 15 minutes before the rain began. Right now it is stroming very hard. There is damage in the area. We are high and dry. We need the rain so badly that I won't fuss.
So happy for Julie that she is on the road to getting her situation under control. I understand being caught without local money. Don't ask how I know. Prayers still for the family situation.

Such good news, Marilyn. I am glad you got in before the storm began.

Jamie, have you worked up an appetite? Not long now before everyone is together.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Kaye, they sent him home because they didn't have what he needed to repair the rig. As soon as part arrives, they will send him back and he won't come home until around Christmas they said. I hope he is home a good two weeks. Allyson needs a break. Sometimes she just calls and cries. When there is no man in the house, kids go wild and they walk all over her.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Made it safely home. Stopped and saw my niece's family (ex sil and her hubby, plus the kids). We had a good chat and a good feeling that they are all handling things as week as can be expected. She talked to the coroner yesterday. It was as she had thought. This will most likely proceed to a wrongful death suit. It was so preventable! Can't talk about the circumstance yet. Please keep them in your prayers. Will be a tough month until the memorial service. 

They continue to be in our prayers, Kathy. Glad you made it home safely. Have fun at KAP and hug Sam for me.

Mary, don't overdo and be so tired you won't enjoy the fun.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to hear you had safe travels, Margaret. 
I have never eaten cauliflower soup but it sounds delicious. 
Jeanette, I am plagued with sinus infections so I can truly empathize and pray you get to feeling better.
Kaye, hope the cold is better after the cinnamon/honey and a good night's rest.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, our first picture! I know a few but not all in the picture. I am so excited for you all. Praying the rain will stop but if it doesn't no one is going to melt. 
Ya'll forget all worries and have a woppin good time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I went to my Oncologist today (an hours drive away) and I am doing well. Praises! Ran some errands on the way home and was unaware that we are under a storm alert. I had a lot of wind coming home and was home about 15 minutes before the rain began. Right now it is stroming very hard. There is damage in the area. We are high and dry. We need the rain so badly that I won't fuss.
> So happy for Julie that she is on the road to getting her situation under control. I understand being caught without local money. Don't ask how I know. Prayers still for the family situation.
> 
> Such good news, Marilyn. I am glad you got in before the storm began.
> ...


Thanks, Betty, for that! I spent more than I mean't to today- so will need to go to the hole in the wall before too long! I love my new hat, though, and the belt will be very useful.

Edit: mean't to say how glad I am you're safe home! 15 minutes grace is not a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Somebody was sneaky with the meeting with Rookie


 :thumbup: great to see :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, Norma- how are you? we have a hot -dry afternoon- and I am having to drink copiously!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi, Norma- how are you? we have a hot -dry afternoon- and I am having to drink copiously!


Just so-so at the moment. Better than earlier in the week. Thinking of you lots and very much enjoying the news and pictures of the KAP. 
Keep drinking
:thumbup:


----------

